#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-13
<tbf> hi, someone remembering how remove the own name from the panel?
<tbf> afair there was as setting to only show the icon (or even presence state?)
<tbf> ah, no. that's even fast user switching
<Saviq> morning, all
<tsdgeos> morning
<rye> erm, bug #930165 - may i ask anybody how such behavior can be "designed" - it is clearly broken when the user expects the mouse to move to another desktop seamlessly?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 930165 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity launcher push-to-reveal code continues working in always-show - makes multimonitor navigation harder" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930165
<rye> ping JohnLea, may I inquire about bug #930165 which was "invalidated" by design?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 930165 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity launcher push-to-reveal code continues working in always-show - makes multimonitor navigation harder" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930165
<JohnLea> rhy; that bug was invalidated by dx, not design (it was not marked as also affects ayatana-design so we have not looked at it).  But reviewing it now, one sec
<JohnLea> rhy; there are multiple parts to this interaction.  The 'reveal edge' is disabled when the launcher is locked out, but 'Edge stop' is not only related to the launcher and should stay on in multi-monitor configs.  It is symmetrical (we also use it to make scrollbars easier to grab on the right side of the screen in multi-monitor setups), and most importantly it allows a window semi-maximise to be triggered on the joining edge between
<JohnLea> two monitors.
<rye> JohnLea, ah, so this is not launcher-related. Scrollbars access is a really valid concern, now I understand the idea, hm
<JohnLea> rye; semi-maximise is the more important use case
<JohnLea> rhy; but yes scrollbars as well
<JohnLea> rhy; however with the launcher locked out it should be less 'sticky' because only the 'edge stop' is triggered
<rye> hm, i wonder how to measure stickiness
<rye> JohnLea, hm, when i stack the windows vertically, edge stop does not work at all
<rye> JohnLea, i suppose this is a different bug then
<JohnLea> rhy; you mean stack monitors vertically?
<rye> JohnLea, yes, sorry, when the displays is stacked vertically I cannot maximize the window by dragging it to the top of a secondary display
<JohnLea> rye; yes that's a bug, it would be much appreciated if you could report it and ping me the bug number.  thx!
<rye> JohnLea, also, the mouse skips freely in vertical direction
<JohnLea> rhy; yes that's a bug, the 'edge' stop should be triggered in all axis equally.  This is important to fix so that users can use the 'drag window to the top of the screen to maximise' gesture in vertically aligned multi-monitor configs
<aquarius> JohnLea, I come to disagree with you a little about edge resistance on multiple monitors ;-)
<JohnLea> aquarius; you are more than welcome to ;-)
<rye> JohnLea, bug #931384
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 931384 in unity (Ubuntu) "Windows can't be maximized on the lower display in vertically-stacked configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931384
<JohnLea> aquarius; but right now I am doing reviews with two developers who both have been up all night (and the weekend) coding to hit feature freeze, and they can't go to sleep until I have finished these reviews, so wait 30 min.  then I'm all yours ;-)
<aquarius> JohnLea, I agree that edge resistance allows semi-maximising a window on the joining edge between two monitors, but that only applies *when I'm dragging a window*. When I'm not, it makes it way awkward to move the mouse between monitors :(
 * aquarius happily waits 30 minutes for response :)
<JohnLea> rye; thanks!
<JohnLea> aquarius; are you using a trackpad or a mouse?
<aquarius> JohnLea, trackpad
<JohnLea> aquarius; when did you last update?
<aquarius> few days ago
<JohnLea> aquarius; try updating now, and then test again.  There are a bunch of known issues in that area, some of which are hopefully now fixed ;-)  Test again after update and then ping me
<aquarius> will do
<htorque> JohnLea: hi! can you maybe comment on my post in bug 865239?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 865239 in unity "Launcher - The background of the BFB, Workspace Switcher, Lens, and Trash launcher icons tiles need to use a higher saturation of the average background colour of the wallpaper" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865239
<popey> mhr3: gord said I should ask you about this...
<gord> i didn't say you should tell him i sent you =\
<popey> lol
<gord> mhr3, he's lying
<popey> good job #ubuntu-uk is logged
 * mhr3 goes to grab the logs
<popey> I have a guest account I just made to test / demo stuff. i have put some files in Documents but when i do Super+F and search, I don't see them. Is there any way to force (zeitgeist?) to index them?
<mhr3> gord! you evil puppet master!
<mhr3> popey, yea, open nautilus, navigate to them and double click them, should do it
<rye> hmmm, is that throbber which shows "loading" state in unity supposed to float up and down while circling
<rye> ok, me is being too picky
<popey> mhr3: ah, you have to open stuff to make it appear?
<mhr3> popey, usually, yea, there are some nautilus patches that should log copying as well (not in ubuntu yet though)
<popey> mhr3: so if i setup a new computer and sync U1 it's never going to find files until I start opening them?
<mhr3> popey, iirc u1 does log stuff into zg so that should work
<popey> cool, thanks.
<mhr3> popey, feel free to open a bug it it doesn't though :)
<popey> ok
<AlanBell> anyone know where in dbus the global menu is (if it is there)
<AlanBell> basically I want to see what the HUD sees
<aquarius> AlanBell, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dbusmenu-team/dbusmenu/trunk.0.6/view/head:/libdbusmenu-glib/dbus-menu.xml suggests that there's an interface called com.canonical.dbusmenu, but I don't know which name on the bus provides objects that export that interface. ted gould is your man for that, although gord might know :)
<gord> those are per app and really not for snooping on ;)
<gord> AlanBell, do you want to see the menus or what hud presents?
<gord> AlanBell, com.canonical.hud for what the hud presents, com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrar for a links to menus
<AlanBell> gord: I want to scoop up the stuff that HUD could potentially find, and make a jsgf grammar file from it and point pocketsphinx at it and see what happens
<AlanBell> ah, and d-feet does case sensitive searching, which is why I couldn't find "menu"
<greyback> didrocks: hey, could you please rebase this with trunk: lp:~didrocks/unity-2d/lock_launcher, I want to merge some test fixes in to it before approving it
<didrocks> greyback: sure
<didrocks> greyback: done
<greyback> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<sbte> htorque, I just found a supposedly huge amount of leaks in the network indicator
<sbte> maybe that's what you're seeing
<sbte> I'll fix them when I get home
<greyback> didrocks: if you approve this please, then I can merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-2d/hide-mode-zero-test-fixes/+merge/92778
 * didrocks reviews
<didrocks> greyback: you are stil testing at some point intellihide, despite the fact it should be removed from the code?
<didrocks> (I guess this is on purpose, just checking ;))
<greyback> didrocks: some tests rely on intellihide, and will need complete rewriting. That MR just ensures those tests that need intellihide still get it, most others don't care.
<didrocks> greyback: make sense :)
<gang65_> Hi
<gang65_> My name is Bartosz
<gang65_> I'm implementing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/874254
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 874254 in unity-2d "top bar, integrated menu - when a application is first launched, the integrated menu should be displayed for 2 seconds before fading out of view" [High,In progress]
<didrocks> greyback: approved
<gang65_> greyback: in launcherapplication.cpp there is onWindowAdded Qslot
<gang65_> Do you think it is possible to detect new opened app with that signal?
<greyback> didrocks: great, thanks
<didrocks> thanks to you :)
<gord> om26er, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/931409 - can you test with the staging compiz please?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 931409 in unity (Ubuntu) "[regression trunk] raising a minimized window while desktop is focused is buggy" [High,Confirmed]
<gord> i know the revision that causes that, but not sure if its a revision that works with new compiz and is just buggy with precice compiz or what
<greyback> gang65_: possible, maybe, but I'd prefer a solution similar to Unity's approach. dbusmenu appears to offer enough information to determine if application is new. I'll investigate tomorrow, kinda busy today, sorry.
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> any idea what went wrong here? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-dee-qt/8/console
<gang65_> greyback: no hurry. I will investigate it futher
<popey> didrocks: whilst running checkbox unity I discovered bug 931471 bug 931483 bug 931473 and bug 931499
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 931471 in Compiz Core "Glitches / flicker when moving windows between workspaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931471
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 931483 in Compiz Core "Launcher 'pips' don't update on multiple workspaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931483
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 931473 in Compiz Core "Menus don't fully appear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931473
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 931499 in Compiz Core "Navigating up and down in files lens doesn't highlight "more results"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931499
<popey> (may not all be compiz bugs of course)
<didrocks> popey: the first one is the dup of the one I reported
<didrocks> looking at the other once my chromium will be a little more kind
<didrocks> bit*
<didrocks> popey: interesting, for bug #931483, that would mean the test case isn't updated, can you check with sil2100? he knows where they are
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 931483 in Compiz Core "Launcher 'pips' don't update on multiple workspaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931483
<didrocks> popey: bug #931473 is interesting, adding it to the tracked list as medium
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 931473 in Compiz Core "Menus don't fully appear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931473
<didrocks> and last one is clearly unity, I'm reassigning
<didrocks> popey: thanks for the testing!
<popey> np
<om26er> didrocks, hey! the compiz in the ~unity-team ppa will that work with unity from trunk?
<didrocks> om26er: you mean, with compiz?
<didrocks> om26er: as the ~unity-team ppa is the unity from trunk
<om26er> didrocks, we have the unity staging ppa and the compiz 0.9.7 in one ppa
<om26er> will the both work together/
<didrocks> om26er: it's in didrocks/ppa right
<didrocks> om26er: I pushed compiz, it's currently building and I updated the unity packaging
<didrocks> om26er: so next merge against unity will build using the latest compiz
<om26er> seems sam pushed one to unity-team/compiz-testng
<didrocks> ah not myself then
<didrocks> check with him, wondering if it's not lamalex's daily build though
<om26er> didrocks, alright i'll wait for next compiz build
<om26er> *unity build i meant
<greyback> didrocks: I hate to keep annoying you, but Jenkins failing on a qt-dee build: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-dee-qt/8/console any ideas?
<om26er> gord, i'll test that once there is a new build in the staging ppa against new compiz
<didrocks> greyback: gvfs-backends if available though, did it just happened?
<gord> om26er, is that today? have to make a decision on weather i'm reverting the revision or not
<greyback> didrocks: yeah, just a little while ago
<om26er> gord, compiz is uploaded to precise archive its just a matter of a new merge in staging ppa so it builds again
<didrocks> greyback: let me try to apt-get install to see if it's a publisher hookups
<gord> om26er, okay cool
<didrocks> greyback: my bet is that they just promoted dbus-test-runner to main and moved gvfs-backends as well
<didrocks> greyback: but this one wasn't published
<greyback> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> tedg: was there any change in dbus-test-runner?
<tedg> didrocks, any change between when and when?
<didrocks> tedg: not sure, we start to see it unstable because of gfvs-backcend
<didrocks> are you aware about any main promotion?
<didrocks> which can explain the transition
<didrocks> hum, it was done a couple of weeks ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus-test-runner/+bug/890428
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 890428 in dbus-test-runner (Ubuntu) "[MIR] dbus-test-runner" [Undecided,Fix released]
<tedg> didrocks, Yes, I'm familiar with that.  It was done for me :-)
<didrocks> apt-cache show gvfs-backend
<didrocks> -> can't find the package
<didrocks> ah, there is an s
<didrocks> that's weird, it's published and here
<didrocks> greyback: ok, seems it was a glitch in the publishers, I did it manually on the pbuilder and now it can catch it from the archives
<didrocks> greyback: please reapprove the dee-qt branch first for instance
<greyback> didrocks: ok cool, thank you for digging
<didrocks> greyback: no worry, ping me back if something goes bad :)
<mfisch> is there an API to add an entry to the launcher?  The LauncherAPI that I found seems to be for progress indicators
<htorque> sbte: maybe - the nm-applet is part of the application indicators afaict
<mfisch> I tried the gsettings key, but modifying it does not seem to have any affect on my launcher
<didrocks> greyback: you should maybe wait before reapproving, the amd64 builders are slowly recovering
<sbte> htorque, I was actually looking at the wrong log, so I was also looking for leaks in the wrong place ;P
<htorque> there's no right place for a leak :P
<greyback> didrocks: ah, ok
<greyback> might be too late :)
<didrocks> greyback: be ready for an insult from tarmac/jenkins/pbuilder :p
<didrocks> sorry, but that's the issue on building on current archives when things are shacking :)
<gord> om26er, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/928737 seems like a compiz bug not unity to me, can we retarget that?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 928737 in unity (Ubuntu) "show desktop makes windows reappear after launching a new program" [High,Triaged]
<om26er> gord, its in Unity it seems, its Sam's code
<om26er> gord, Sam is aware about it, actually tried to fix it but the fix didn't actually fix the issue
<om26er> bug 881190
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 881190 in unity (Ubuntu) "Quitting minimized applications in Unity causes all other minimized applications to pop up." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881190
<om26er> I might be wrong though :p
<greyback> didrocks: still there? https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-2d/lock_launcher/+activereviews is sitting there for +1 hour now
<didrocks> greyback: FYI, Martin's team is supposed to do the maintainance right now on it
<didrocks> ah, you wanted me to merge into that branch?
<didrocks> sorry, didn't see it
<didrocks> doing :)
<didrocks> greyback: merged
<greyback> didrocks: merci
<gord> om26er, any news on the new compiz + that bug?
<om26er> gord, no, it seems there have been no new commits to Unity trunk so no new Unity build as a result. I guess revert that change for now :/
<gord> ugh, ok
<didrocks> om26er: gord: I think racarr_ is approving a new branch right now
<didrocks> so hopefully, it will get build soon (with the new compiz)
<racarr_> yes hopefully it works thie time...
<mhall119> Cimi: ping
<Cimi> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> Cimi: do you know the current state of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-scrollbar/+bug/743571 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 743571 in ayatana-scrollbar trunk "Some apps can't use overlay scrollbars" [Low,Triaged]
<mhall119> I'm going through a bunch of apps and noting where they don't integrate with Unity fully, and some (gimp, openshot) use overlay scrollbars in some scroll areas, but not others
<Cimi> mhall119, gimp don't use them
<mhall119> I know of the problems with XUL and Java apps, but this seems to happen with GTK and QT(?) apps
<mhall119> Cimi: on purpose?
<Cimi> mhall119, yes iirc
<mhall119> why is that?
<Cimi> if I remember correctly
<AlanBell> mhall119: looks like they wouldn't really work well in gimp because of the widgets that line up with the scrollbars on a content window, the zoom, navigate and quick mask widgets
<AlanBell> would work well on the toolbox when that grows a scrollbar
<mhall119> AlanBell: you mean the overlay would block widgets just outside the scroll viewport?
<AlanBell> not quite, let me do a screenshot
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/gimpwidgets.png
<AlanBell> those bits
<mhall119> oh, I understand now, gimp expects to have that scrollbar width area
<AlanBell> yeah, they are going to look a bit odd if the scrollbar isn't there
<AlanBell> I would think spreadsheet apps and others would have similar issues
<bebehei> i am new in the irc and i do not want to hijack the thread, but can somebody answer me a question?
<racarr_> we can try :)
<mhall119> bebehei: only if you ask
<mhall119> Cimi: AlanBell: for Firefox overlay scrollbars, is that something that needs to be done in ayatana-scrollbars, or in Firefox?
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-scrollbar/+bug/847918
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 847918 in ayatana-scrollbar "Support not native apps: LibreOffice / OpenOffice" [Low,Triaged]
<bebehei> now listen: i use unity since 11.04 but in 11.10 i get sometimes orange circles in the unity-style, above the window, when i move it. i dont know what it is but i think these circles are very useful, but i dont know how to use. the following link will show you a screenshot. Can you give me some tips where to search about it? http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/3992927/ayatana-unity-ubuntu.png
<mhall119> bebehei: sounds like the touch UI's drag/resize grips
<sil2100> Hi
<bebehei> thanks! i searched google and it gave me a similar screenshot
<sil2100> Could anyone here help me out testing bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-core/+bug/864478 ?
<Cimi> mhall119, firefox
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 864478 in unity "Window shading is broken" [High,Fix released]
<mhall119> Cimi: in the core code, or as an extension?
<sil2100> The bug description says to modify '/apps/compiz-1/gwd/titlebar_action', but I cannot find that anywhere
<Cimi> mhall119, core code
<sil2100> It doesn't seem to be in my gconf settings
<Cimi> mhall119, someone has to code it from scratch
<mhall119> Cimi: is this something we'll have to carry a patch for, or can it co-exist with non-ayatana scrollbars in upstream?
<bebehei> again about the touch UI: i use a laptop with touchpad. How is it possible to get the resize grips! Always when i got it i could snap, and then the resize grips were away! Is there any possibility to use them or is it impossible to use it on laptop?
<mhall119> chrisccoulson: ping
<AlanBell> mhall119: http://mikebeach.org/2011/05/20/disable-the-overlay-scrollbars-in-ubuntu-natty/
<om26er> davidcalle, bug 931632 screenshot please :p
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 931632 in unity "Coverflow : portrait-shaped icons are cropped on top" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931632
<om26er> davidcalle, and hey :D
<thumper> morning
<thumper> hi om26er
<om26er> hey thumper
<om26er> thumper, just saw, isn't that too early to wake ?
<mhall119> AlanBell: was there something specific you wanted me to see on that page?
<bschaefer> hey thumper, do you want to review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix-915828/+merge/88450
<thumper> om26er: no, in NZ
<thumper> bschaefer: looking
<thumper> bschaefer: I have another question for you...
 * thumper digs up link
<bschaefer> thumper, yup!
<AlanBell> mhall119: not really, just some previous "gimp+global menus" stuff that I found by accident
<bschaefer> thumper, also good morning haha
<thumper> bschaefer: https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix-896122/+merge/86848
<thumper> bschaefer: this was approved but not merged
<mhall119> AlanBell: global menus?  All I saw was about scrollbars
<thumper> bschaefer: how does this relate to your other branch
<thumper> ?
<AlanBell> mhall119: let me just take my brain out and clean it a sec
 * AlanBell goes to add more coffee to his bloodstream
<bschaefer> thumper, o sorry should have put that as abandoned or delete it. That is for the old launcher code
<bschaefer> thumper, as I didn't know it was missing that mp thing at the top and it never got into the launcher.cpp code
<bschaefer> thumper, but now it is in LauncherController.cpp! So it is obsolete
<mhall119> AlanBell: late for coffee over there isn't it?
<thumper> bschaefer: ok...
<AlanBell> a bit, 8PM, but I like it
<bschaefer> thumper, I should have just updated that branch...but decided to push a new one
<thumper> bschaefer: that's fine, I cleaned it up
<bschaefer> thumper, thank you, I should have done that sorry!
<mhall119> AlanBell: I'd not be able to sleep if I did that
<mhall119> AlanBell: do you happen to know the status of ayatana-scrollbars on Chromium?
<AlanBell> mhall119: right now in precise it doesn't have them
<mhall119> AlanBell: do you know who, if anyone, was working on them last?
<AlanBell> no idea, sorry
<AlanBell> what should happen on an iframe or other scrollable bit of browser content?
<mhall119> good question
<mhall119> I bet cimi is the one to talk to again
<AlanBell> that is going to be an interesting one, especially with websites that use css properties to customise their scrollbars
<brunogirin> Hello, I upgraded to Precise over the week-end and installed the HUD as per instructions here: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/01/testing-hud-heads-up-display.html
<brunogirin> but nothing happens when I press ALT in any app: any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<om26er> brunogirin, you need to wait for next release of Unity I would say
<AlanBell> which is still friday right?
<om26er> not sure about that
<om26er> you could use unity from staging ppa
<brunogirin> om26er, AlanBell: fine, I'm happy to wait a few days, I just thought I had forgotten something obvious :-)
<mhall119> what is this? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/ubuntu-12-04-to-ditch-global-menu/
<mhall119> Trevinho: ^^ ??
<ahayzen> om26er: You said that the above 'Its optional' ...bug 931245... how will it be configurable could you expand?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 931245 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Finish the implementation of the locally integrated menubars" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931245
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> you saw that new global menu mockup thing at omg ubuntu o.0??? Horrrrible ...
<gotwig> LIM
<om26er> ahayzen, it won't be enabled by default
<om26er> ahayzen, you will go to control center and change it there
<ahayzen> om26er: Thx
<Trevinho> mhall119: something that hopefully we'll optionally see in precise
<ahayzen> om26er: Is this something that will be expanded upon to become default in p+1?
<om26er> Trevinho, show the screenshot in the channel would you
<gotwig> Trevinho: about what are you talking :-)
<om26er> ahayzen, no
<ahayzen> om26er: Lol ok :)
<gotwig> link please
<om26er> ahayzen, ;-)
<gotwig> link please :(
<ahayzen> gotwig: To what?
<gotwig> ahayzen: about your topic
<ahayzen> gotwig: was talking about the bug (bug 931245) you commented on
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 931245 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Finish the implementation of the locally integrated menubars" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931245
<nhaines> So my question of the day is, when does HUD get activated in precise?  :)
<thumper> nhaines: thursday :)
<mfisch> mhall119: I was trying your community-lens per your blog post, but it's choking on "import locodir".  Can you point me at what package provides that?
<mhall119> mfisch: are you trying it from the bzr branch?
<mfisch> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> there should be a locodir.py in the branch, you'll need that on your PYTHONPATH
<mfisch> mhall119: I pulled it from there yesterday, fixed a couple things in the packaging and then installed it
<mhall119> hmmm, the package should install locodir.py
<mfisch> mhall119: lp:~mhall119/onehundredscopes/unity-community-lens does not have locodir.py
<nhaines> thumper: yay!  Thanks.  :)  I saw some nice updates on Friday and by now I was getting anxious.  I'm really looking forward to it.
<gotwig> is  there an extra channel for lens developmennt?
<gotwig> "development"
<mhall119> mfisch: ah, yes, community-lens doesn't actually need to import locodir anymore
<mhall119> mfisch: locodir.py should in in unity-locoteams-scope now
<gotwig> I would like to develop one, for searching cook recips :-) anyone interessted, in happy c00king , the 1337 stYle ? :D
<mhall119> gotwig: this is the best channel to talk about  lens development
<mfisch> mhall119: I also modified the control file a bit: gir1.2-unity-4.0 -> 5.0 and then unity-singlet -> python-unity-singlet
<gotwig> mhall119: thanks for the info
<gotwig> so do you things there are people interessted in thaat?
<mhall119> mfisch: submit your changes to my package branch as a merge proposal and I'll make those changes
<mfisch> mhall119: I just need a good example to start from, would you recommend locoteams instead?
<gotwig> searching cook recips, in unity?
<mfisch> mhall119: okay wrt control file
<mhall119> gotwig: probably, the only way to find out is to make it
<gotwig> mhall119: :-)
<mhall119> mfisch: example for what?
<gotwig> mhall119: its a shame, that I dont find a search engine or site, that has multilingual recips
<nhaines> gotwig: ooh, will it read Gourmet files or will it be a Web search?
<mfisch> mhall119: just as a starting point to learn the api.  seems like they're very similar so I'm guessing either is fine
<mhall119> nhaines: you can make scopes for both :)
<gotwig> nhaines: more a Web Search :-)
<mhall119> mfisch: unity-locoteams-scope provide data to unity-community-lens
<mhall119> they work together
<gotwig> nhaines: but you would be able to filter, trough ratings, categories, etc.
<gotwig> nhaines: the needed time
<mfisch> mhall119: thx
<nhaines> gotwig: well, do consider adding Gourmet support as well... it's the only recipe manager I know for Ubuntu.  Sounds like a nice lens, though!
<gotwig> nhaines: yip, maybe I will integrate a configurator, like in the youtube lens
<gotwig> I asked already a big site for recipe search for API acess
<gotwig> too bad that I can't  cook ^^
<nhaines> gotwig: hehe, I think it's just practice.  ^^
<gotwig> nhaines: http://www.recipefy.com/
<gotwig> seems to be a good base
<gotwig> right? it seems to be multilingual, but 4000 recipes is not much
<gotwig> *are and many :X
<mhall119> gotwig: that's over 10 years of dinners
<nhaines> gotwig: might be a good start... make it modular and others can add in plugins for other services.  :)
<mhall119> nhaines: gotwig: Unity lenses are automatically modular
<mhall119> anybody can add a scope to your lens
<gotwig> mhall119: mh, yummi ;)
<nhaines> mhall119: that simplifies things then!
<gotwig> I have to do it trough python, right?
<nhaines> I am very pleased at how fast the Unity Dash is in precise.  It's dismal in 11.10.
<gotwig> nhaines: +1
<gotwig> nhaines: I live 12.04, already use it on all my  (working) systems
<gotwig> "love" xD
<gotwig> too late for me, german boy.. :P
<nhaines> gotwig: I have some significant trouble with Synergy on precise which means I can't use it very much.  And it won't run on my laptop at all... kernel panic during boot!
<nhaines> But hopefully I can set aside some time and file some bugs.
<gotwig> nhaines: bad luck ;P
<gotwig> nhaines: finaly I dont have toshiba battery problems
<gotwig> nhaines: I mean, it still consumes much, but I can finally see all statistics out of the box
<mhall119> mfisch: thanks for the MP!  Approved and merged your changes
<mfisch> mhall119: np.
<mfisch> mhall119: can you clarify something from your blog?  1st para says singlet will work in oneiric, but you replied to a comment later that says precise-only?
<mhall119> mfisch: good idea.  Singlet 0.1 works on Oneiric, but 0.2 onward is Precise only
<mhall119> mfisch: is https://plus.google.com/u/0/109141308226450489079/ you?
<mfisch> mhall119: https://plus.google.com/u/0/110837030248729640386 is me
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> If I tag the wrong person, he'd be all kinds of confused :)
<mfisch> mhall119: yes he would
<gotwig> mhall119: link?
<gotwig> mfisch: are you german :D?
<mfisch> gotwig: my great-great-great grandparents were when they moved to New York in the 1800s, so kinda?
<gotwig> mfisch: Na dann ;)
<mfisch> gotwig: I'm a typical American mutt, german hungarian, scottish, english, and ???
<gotwig> mfisch: ???: undefinied
<mfisch> gotwig: meaning, lost to history
<gotwig> mfisch: and I thought the indianers are the real americans :P
<mhall119> gotwig: link to what?
<mfisch> gotwig: I'm not getting into that argument
<gotwig> mhall119: about the merge
<mfisch> gotwig: ;)
<mhall119> gotwig: https://code.launchpad.net/~mfisch/onehundredscopes/unity-community-lens-fixes/+merge/92860
<gotwig> mfisch: .... I'm just a german boy, that cant talk properly english, I'm sorrry for that :P
<gotwig> mfisch: offtopic
<gotwig> mhall119: thanks for that
<gotwig> btw. what is with scope compatibility for unity 5.0
<mhall119> gotwig: the API changed between Unity 4 (oneiric) and Unity 5 (precise)
<gotwig> mhall119: I would like to see the google books lens again
<nhaines> gotwig: dein Englisch ist mindestens tausendmal besser als mein Deutsch.  :)
<mhall119> gotwig: that's davidcalle's, I'm not sure if it's been upgraded to Precise yet
<nhaines> Hmm, I'll need to ping people about the Ubuntu console font again.
<gotwig> mfisch: what does the community lens do?
<mfisch> gotwig: you should read this: http://mhall119.com/2012/01/singlet-part-0-2/
<gotwig> mhall119: you did the dictionary lens?
<gotwig> mhall119: or scope, sry
<gotwig> mfisch: singlet looks realy sexy to me :D
<gotwig> too bad that you have to install singlet, and cant boundle it somehow into the app it self :/
<gotwig> so, the user has to install 2 packages, if he hasnt already singlet installed
<gotwig> no respons...?
<nhaines> gotwig: just remember that then once you have singlet installed you never have to install it multiple times with other apps as well.
<gotwig> nhaines: I know.. the thing with libraries
<gotwig> nhaines: would be good to have it installed by default in unity, right?
<gotwig> or  merge the functions of it into unity it self
<nhaines> gotwig: donno, not if it can be used for other purposes outside of Unity, or isn't needed by any of the default Unity features.  :)
<nhaines> Plus being separate also means that it can have bugfixes applied without having to download and reinstall all of Unity again.
<gotwig> nhaines: when I never developed a scope or lens, and now I want to , should I use it :X ?
<gotwig> I want to develop it for 12.04
<gotwig> * in relation to  singlet
<mhall119> gotwig: singlet is in the Universe repo, so it will be automatically downloaded and installed when it's needed
<gotwig> mhall119: from 12.04?
<mhall119> gotwig: yes
<gotwig> mhall119: there are two packages
<gotwig> mhall119: which one you mean, are they the same?
<gotwig> python-unity-singlet, and unity-singlet
<mhall119> gotwig: python-unity-singlet is the binary package you will install
<mhall119> unity-singlet is the source package
<gotwig> mhall119: ok :-) nice nice nice
<gotwig> mhall119: I am more a script guy ;)
<mhall119> gotwig: me too, when doing local development
<mhall119> but packages make it easier for other people to use what I write
<gotwig> hm that community lens from the ppa is not compatible with unity 5.0 (?)
<gotwig> mhall119: I already packaged stuff ;)
<gotwig> mhall119: for the elementary project
<mhall119> gotwig: that's part of what mfisch fixed
<mhall119> gotwig: the fix is building now, and should be available from the PPA in a few hours
<gotwig> and the dictionary package
<gotwig> depends on unity-singlet
<gotwig> not on python-unity-singlet
<gotwig> what breaks some things, too ..
<gotwig> I think you already know it
<mhall119> gotwig: yeah, the dictionary lens package needs to be updated too
<mfisch> gotwig: yeah, installing the python-unity-singlet removed some of my older lenses
<mhall119> mfisch: it did?
<mfisch> mhall119: let me check the logs
<mfisch> mhall119: yes.  Remove: unity-scope-calculator:amd64 (0.1), gir1.2-unity-4.0:amd64 (4.0.6-0ubuntu3), unity-scope-cities:amd64 (0.1), unity-lens-sshsearch:amd64 (0.1), unity-lens-utilities:amd64 (0.1)
<mfisch> mhall119: now, I upgraded to precise 1-2 weeks back so they could have already been broken
<mhall119> mfisch: oh, yeah, likely they were
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-14
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hey ping
<mfisch> is there a way to configure unity to log to a logfile?
<mfisch> mhall119: you have some packaging issues in the community lens.  I'll work on a fix
<mfisch> mhall119: one more review incoming
<mfisch> mhall119: would you like me to package your locoteams scope stuff too?
<bschaefer> thumper, hey, just sent you email on an update on the ibus.
<bschaefer> thumper, right now it looks like just quality assurance; as everything else looks done :)
<thumper> thanks man
<thumper> I have to head off
<thumper> I'll pass the info on
<bschaefer> thumper, cool, have a good night!
<thumper> cheers
 * thumper out
<vila> hi guys
<vila> I just filed bug #931927 ,
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #931927 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/931927). The error has been logged
<vila> nope
<vila> err, yeah, that's the right bug number, wth launchpad ?
<vila> anyway, running precise, fresh update, all <Super> shortcuts are broken (well, almost, the only survivor so far is <Super> + s), I can't navigate workspaces nor windows anymore, any idea for a work-around ?
<vila> workaround: switching to unity 2D :-/
<Saviq> greyback, tsdgeos I just finished the hud review
<Saviq> unless you have anything with a higher priority for me, Kaleo suggested I'd tackle https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/725225
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'd appreciate if you give https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_wnk_screens/+merge/92933 a look
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes I saw that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and will do that first
<Saviq> was the feature freeze applied yesterday in the end?
<tsdgeos> think not
<tsdgeos> is it me or launchpad is getting slower and slower refreshing MR after a push?
<greyback> Saviq: freeze today, happening very soon
<didrocks> tsdgeos: it's preparing to freeze </kidding> :)
<tsdgeos> dyams: alt+f1 has to happen for the screen with the active window or to the screen with the mouse cursor?
<dyams> tsdgeos: activeScreen == screen with cursor.
<tsdgeos> that's your definition
<tsdgeos> for me activeScren == screen with the active window
<tsdgeos> dyams: but that's not what i asked
<tsdgeos> i asked what design wants to happen
<dyams> tsdgeos: in multimonitor spec, it says, screen with cursor
<tsdgeos> do they want dash to be shown in the screen with the active window or screen with cursor?
<dyams> tsdgeos: scree n with cursor
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> dyams: comments added to https://code.launchpad.net/~dyams/unity-2d/centralized-hotkeys/+merge/92936
<dyams> tsdgeos: thank you
<dyams> tsdgeos: In this branch, I also kept the actual parsing of the numeric key s in ShellDeclarativeView
<tsdgeos> sorry?
<dyams> tsdgeos: With reference to your comment
<dyams> tsdgeos:             d->m_activeShell->processNumericHotkey(hotkey);
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> what you mean "in this branch"?
<dyams> tsdgeos:  :) wait, initially before committing/pushing
<dyams> tsdgeos: but later, i felt to separate is completely
<dyams> tsdgeos: s/is/it
<dyams> tsdgeos: same with altF1
<tsdgeos> but then you end up with those ugly void ShellDeclarativeView::removeFocus() { forceDeactivateWindow(); } functions
<tsdgeos> and moreover the shellmanager job should be "managing" not doing stuff
<tsdgeos> so i think that the logic of what to do really belongs into the shell view
<dyams> tsdgeos: true, no prob
<tsdgeos> dyams: comment here too https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/shortcut-hint-overlay/+merge/92747
<dyams> tsdgeos: agreed
<apw> is anyone else having terrible trouble getting the launcher to reappear using the mouse when in autohide mode as of todays updates
<dyams> tsdgeos: altF1 is not processed in shellmanager, it is forwarded to view
<dyams> tsdgeos: i didn't change that
<tsdgeos> true
<dyams> tsdgeos: what i changed it, renamed the method
<dyams> s/it/is
<popey> apw: yes, I have to push quite hard against the edge
<tsdgeos> dyams: i don't like how we need the "removeFocus" function just to make public the forceDeactivate one
<apw> popey, this is balls, its completely inconsistant about the hardness required
<apw> and already pissed me off
<dyams> tsdgeos: i removed it now, only using the same toggleLauncher instead of it
<apw> popey, ok the bad bit of the behaviour is if you hit the side hard, it doesn't work at all
<apw> you have hit it it 'just right' and continue to push
<apw> thats not going to be confusing oh no
<popey> apw: I have mine "always out" (missus)
<apw> popey, joy
<dyams> tsdgeos: updated
<apw> popey, is that because you prefer it, or because its unusable otherwise
 * gord giggles
<popey> apw: i rpefer it out
<popey> i have never liked hiding launchers on any OS apw
<dyams> tsdgeos: do you see the my updates on launchpad?
<didrocks> greyback: tell me how we are for freezing today :) https://launchpad.net/unity-2d/+milestone/5.4
<dyams> tsdgeos: ok, after a long gap, now they are showing
<ahasenack> hi guys, did anybody else lose all custom keyboard shortcuts this morning?
<ahasenack> hi guys, did anybody else lose all custom keyboard shortcuts this morning?
<ahasenack> may be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/931960 and/or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/931927
<tsdgeos> dyams: are you there?
<dyams> tsdgeos: here
<dyams> tsdgeos: launchpad delayed a lot to update my comments,
<tsdgeos> dyams: i'm a bit unhappy about having m_activeShell and activeShell() and that activeShell() does not return m_activeShell
<dyams> tsdgeos: you do you want cursorShell?
<tsdgeos> no no
<tsdgeos> well, that too
<tsdgeos> but that's not what i meant :D
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tsdgeos> we usually have functions like
<tsdgeos> QPoint position() const { return m_position; }
<tsdgeos> but now we have a function called activeShell() that does not return m_activeShell
<tsdgeos> makes me think one of the names could be improved
<dyams> ah..
<dyams> currentShell?
<dyams> tsdgeos: ^
<ahasenack> sorry, things were a bit messed up and I rebooted
<tsdgeos> and maybe m_activeShell -> m_previouslyActiveShell or something like that
<tsdgeos> since you only use it so that in case it is different from the old one we toggle the launcher, right?
<tsdgeos> dyams: ↑
<dyams> tsdgeos: currently, yes
<tsdgeos> do you have any other plans for it?
<dyams> i have no plans already
<tsdgeos> otherwise i'd agree with activeShell() -> cursorShell() and m_activeShell -> m_previousActiveShell
<tsdgeos> what do you think ?
<dyams> I didn't like cursorShell , but yes, m_previousActiveShell makes sense
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> then just change "m_activeShell -> m_previousActiveShell", i'm happy enough with that
<dyams> done
<tsdgeos> dyams: i also found that alt+f1 stops working after a while, instructions of what i do are at https://code.launchpad.net/~dyams/unity-2d/centralized-hotkeys/+merge/92936 can you reproduce?
<dyams> yes, after last step press altF1 again
<dyams> and see if it works or is it permanently stopped
<Daekdroom> I found a very strange behaviour in lightdm.
<Daekdroom> When I click and drag the top bar, the whole login screen is dragged with it, and there's a copy of the screen behind
<tsdgeos> dyams: i have to press it like 2 times more to get it to work
<dyams> tsdgeos: ah..yes
<dyams> tsdgeos: something fishy with shell
<dyams> tsdgeos: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/shortcut-hint-overlay/+merge/92747
<tsdgeos> dyams: yep saw that, will let Kaleo decided if his concerns are fixed or not, my translation concerns are done
<dyams> tsdgeos: ok
<dyams> tsdgeos: i can't find a reliable way to fix the altF1 toggle focus issue
<tsdgeos> hmm, i don't think we can merge it with that problem
<dyams> tsdgeos: found the solution
<tsdgeos> :-)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: I don't get it
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: in the Qt bug report there was a workaround
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: that did not involve duplicating all the strings
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: why not using that one?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: oh, tbh i did not look at the Qt bug
<Kaleo> dyams: ^
<Kaleo> dyams must have
<tsdgeos> i just assumed it could not be done
<tsdgeos> sorry bout that
<dyams> Kaleo: one sec
<gotwig> morning
<gotwig> mhall119: hey
<Kaleo> dyams: so, no I am not happy with the rest
<Kaleo> dyams: there are still lots of differences with the mockups
<gotwig> mhall119: do you have a real example for me, a lens and scop thats made with singlet 0.2?
<gotwig> 'scope'
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: ping
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: hi
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/shell-move-graphicsitems did this work for you? it leaves horrible graphics corruption on the secondary screen when moving it back to the primary
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: for me it does the opposite. on the first screen i always see the image of the dash even if its moved ot the secondary
<tsdgeos> ok, so it wasn't a finished thing more a investagion
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: it wasn't meant to be the finished thing, just showing that the idea would work and allow florian to test performance
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: oki
<nerochiaro> so yeah, you need to poke at it some more :)
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: was wondering why you made Unity2DDeclarativeView be a QGraphicsView instead of a QDeclarativeView
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: because declview creates its own QML engine and context, and we need to have just one shared between the two views instead, or we can't move stuff around
<tsdgeos> ok, i see
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: qdeclarativeview is basically a qgraphicsview with built-in creation of qml engine and context
<tsdgeos> sure
<dyams> Kaleo: I am failing to understand how that workaround in the bug report is better than our current workaround
<gotwig> blub
<gotwig> does anyone hee use singlet for lens/scope development?
<gotwig> "here"
<mhall119> gotwig: the community-lens and locoteams-scope are written using Singlet 0.2
<Kaleo> dyams: not duplicating the strings?
<gotwig> mhall119: hey, you're there :P
<gotwig> mhall119: do you got a link for me?
<mhall119> gotwig: http://mhall119.com/2012/01/singlet-part-0-2/ describes how they work, links at the bottom to the bzr branches and ppa
<gotwig> mhall119: I already know this site, thanks
<mhall119> gotwig: that's the best I have in terms of documentation right now
<gotwig> mhall119: buuh :P
<mhall119> yeah, it's on my list
<mhall119> Cimi: ping again
<ahasenack> hi guys, seems something is going on with keyboard shortcuts in a recent precise update, I counted 4 bugs that look alike, and I was hit by it too
<ahasenack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/931960 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/931927 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/931698   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/931688
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: if you have 1 min, can you pull from bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/shell-move-graphicsitems/ and see if the change i introduced fixes the graphical glitch you experienced?
<Cimi> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> Cimi: I was hoping you could tell me the current status of ayatana-scrollbars in libreoffice and chromium
<Cimi> mhall119, 0
<mhall119> 0?
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: in the middle of something right now, but will look
<mhall119> didrocks: do you expect to have time to make a quickly template for me this week?  If not, I may try and start on one on my own
<didrocks> mhall119: I hope that tomorrow and Friday will be quiet enough (don't count on Thursday ;))
<mmrazik>  back
<Saviq> greyback, do you think it would be possible / desirable to show which test suite is being run?
<Saviq> right now if we go ./ruby run_tests.rb we need to wait for the whole thing to finish to get results
<Saviq> I would see two possible solutions to that: a) show which suite is being run before starting it
<Saviq> b) display failures upon ctrl+c
<gotwig> Saviq: +1
<Saviq> b) looks more difficult
<gotwig> Saviq: why
<gotwig> Saviq: just show the strerr output
<gotwig> 'stderr'
<Saviq> gotwig, I'm talking about the unity-2d test testability-based suite
<gotwig> merging unity-2d and 3d would be good..
<Saviq> gotwig, rrrright
<gotwig> Saviq: I know, it does sound easy xD
<gotwig> scopes and lenses work for both, right?
<mhall119> gotwig: right
<mhall119> since scopes and lenses communicate with eachother and with the Dash over dbus
<mhall119> they don't care if it's the 3d or 2d dash
<gotwig> mhall119: but I think, in future they will merge..
<gotwig> mhall119: 2d and 3d shell
<gotwig> I hope so
<gotwig> when i would be a n00b ( maybe I am still a noob), I wouldnt understand the difference
<mhall119> gotwig: different underlying rendering technologies
<greyback> Saviq: possible & desirable, yeah
<gotwig> mhall119: I know
<gotwig> compiz VS metacity
<gotwig> and other things with qt, etc.
<gotwig> why not mutter...
<gotwig> only with mutter you can have apps with different styles, right?
<gotwig> e.g dark totem
<gotwig> with the standard theme from gnome
<gotwig> mhall119: do you have a branch URL for me, for the community lens? I cant find it
<gotwig> mhall119: that one thats made with singlet 0.2
<mhall119> gotwig: lp:~mhall119/onehundredscopes/unity-community-lens
<Saviq> greyback, what would you like me to do for the HUD?
<greyback> Saviq: give me 5 mins, I'll write up a sketchpad doc
<Saviq> greyback, sure
<gotwig> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> is anyone else having issues with super+ bindings not working?
<mhall119> super+tab, super+D, don't work
<mhall119> super+s does, super+a does
<mhall119> it's strange
<rye> mhall119, ctrl+alt+d ?
<gotwig> super+d doesnt work
<mhall119> rye: I have minimize all windows bound to super+d
<rye> mhall119, does unity popup list super+D shortcut for you?
<mhall119> popup list?
<rye> mhall119, unity help popup, long press of super
<mhall119> oh, the hint overlay?  Yes, it says super+D still
<gotwig_> back
<gotwig_> I also have problems with super +d not working
<rye> mhall119, but somebody here complained about custom shortcuts not working - bug #931927
<mhall119> super+F1-F6, which I have bound to switch workspaces, also does not work
<Saviq> mhall119, someone reported it here before
<gotwig_> mhall119: I think its becouse an upgrade
<mhall119> Saviq: ok, so it's not just me
<mhall119> it seems to be all non-Unity plugin shortcuts?
<mfisch> mhall119: am I right that the scope and the lens are required to be useful?
<mfisch> mhall119: wrt community lens + loco scope
<mhall119> mfisch: you mean required together?  Yes
<mhall119> there are 2 scopes for the community lens, locoteams-scope and planetubuntu-scope
<mhall119> you'll need at least one
<mfisch> mhall119: I was wondering if we should package them all together so that the user has something functional "out of box"
<mfisch> mhall119: or at least package the locoteams-scope
<mfisch> mhall119: and I can help do either
<mhall119> mfisch: that would be practical, but I made them separate specifically to test how distributing lenses and scopes separetely will work
<mhall119> since that is the ecosystem we want to build around developing for the Dash
<mfisch> mhall119: I get the theory, but wont that be confusing for a user?
<mhall119> for the community lens perhaps
<mhall119> again, I made it more as an experiment in Singlet and the distribution process
<mhall119> mfisch: we could always make it depend on one of the 2 scopes
<mfisch> mhall119: I guess I had some frustrations because I wanted to recreate your demo from the blog post
<mhall119> IIRC, the package can Depends: unity-locoteam-scope | unity-planetubuntu-scope
<mfisch> mhall119: can we start by packaging the locoteam-scope and then perhaps add that rule?
<mfisch> s/we/me
<mhall119> mfisch: if I have time today I'll work on that
<mfisch> mhall119: I don't mind doing it either
<mhall119> I think the locoteams-scope package files haven't been updated to use /opt like the lens has
<mhall119> so you'd need to start with that
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping
<mfisch> mhall119: yep
<mfisch> mhall119: I'll get back to you later today
<mhall119> mfisch: awesome, thanks for all your work on this BTW
<davidcalle> mhall119, pong
<mfisch> mhall119: semi-related question.  can I use singlet to do a scope without a lens?
<mfisch> scope that only pushes global results I mean
<mhall119> davidcalle: were you able to make that generic package branch for lenses/scopes going to the ARB?
<mhall119> mfisch: I think they still need a lens, but you can make a lens that doesn't show in the dash.  davidcalle can tell you more about doing that
<mfisch> mhall119: I'm not quite there yet, but I'll bug davidcalle when I am ;)
<davidcalle> mfisch, lens.props.visible = False
<davidcalle> mfisch, it hides the lens icon
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: what was the branch you wanted me to test ?
<mfisch> davidcalle: merci
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: the same you used for the tests, i just commited there
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: ok
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro:  bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/shell-move-graphicsitems/
<mhall119> Saviq: can the importance of bug 931927 be raised to a higher priority?
<davidcalle> mhall119, nope. There is this : https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/onehundredscopes/utilties-calculator-cities-ARB , the actual package used by the ARB, but it has one lens and two external scopes in the same source. Maybe not suited for a "template".
<mhr3> davidcalle, ping
<mhall119> davidcalle: ok
<davidcalle> mhr3, pong
<mhr3> didn't even notice you wrote something right before me :P
<Saviq> mhall119, I'm on the unity-qt team, know nothing about Unity
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: the issue is fixed with the changes you made. good job
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: well, i'd call it "Qt bug"
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: have a look at the changes :D
<mhall119> thumper: can the importance of bug 931927 be raised to a higher priority?
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: yeah, i see what you mean. it's not pretty but I don't think it will cause major perf issues
<mhall119> anyone seen this before? http://ubuntuone.com/0yAsloPfJshUS9glS26Wpt
<mhall119> just happened to me after a dist-upgrade and reboot
<mhall119> maximizing, then unmaximizing the window made it go away
<mhall119> but it was perfectly transparent in parts
<gotwig> mhall119: hey
<gotwig> mhall119: who did the svg for your community lens?
<mhall119> gotwig: the design team
<gotwig> mhall119: I want one , two :-)
<mhall119> gotwig: I took the orange SVG they made, and just turned it white
<mhall119> they didn't make it specifically for me :)
<gotwig> mhall119: is there one for cooking :D
<gotwig> mhall119: maybe I should just take that one with the cooky from gourmet
<mhall119> gotwig: you'll have to look: http://design.ubuntu.com/assets/pictograms
<gotwig> thx
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: do you have a second for me?
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: i'm in a meeting, should be over in 15 minutes
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: then sure
<tsdgeos> oki
<gotwig> mhall119: I dont find a pictogram for my lens :(
<davidcalle> gotwig, what lens is it? :)
<gotwig> davidcalle: cooking lens
<mhall119> gotwig: /join #ubuntu-design and ask if anybody is willing to make one for you
<davidcalle> gotwig, nice!
<mhall119> doctormo is a good community artist who might have some time
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: unping
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: ok, what's up ?
<tsdgeos> nerochiaro: nothing, i already found the answer to my question :-)
<nerochiaro> tsdgeos: oh well :)
<g0twig> hey
<g0twig> mhall119: hey, I have a question, how can I add the option, to filter the results?
<g0twig> mhall119: like in the youtube scope / video lens
<davidcalle> g0twig, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-sample/python-5.0/files
<davidcalle> g0twig, look in the lens daemon, you have every type of filters listed
<g0twig> is that made with singlet?
<davidcalle> g0twig, oh no, sorry :)
<g0twig> davidcalle:  so :X ?
<davidcalle> g0twig, I wasn't aware you were doing it with singlet. I don't know how it handles filters.
<g0twig> davidcalle: kay
<g0twig> are you all ubuntu members :X ?
<davidcalle> g0twig, I'm not
<g0twig> davidcalle: which lenses have you developed?
<davidcalle> g0twig, https://code.launchpad.net/onehundredscopes  (the ones with davidc3 in front of them)
<davidcalle> g0twig, I have to go. I don't have a lot of experience with singlet, but I've started a lens with it. We will discover it together :-)
<cjohnston> could someone please look at comment #3 on bug #914759 and comment on the usability problems created by this bug?
<g0twig> my scopes do not work
<g0twig> do you have the same problem?
<g0twig> e.g the cities scope, the calculator scope, etc.
<g0twig> lol
<g0twig> anyone here?
<g0twig> hey
<g0twig> do scopes work for you?
<g0twig> hey again
<g0twig> do you know if there's a '    RadioOptionCompact ' available?
<g0twig> davidcalle_: hey
<g0twig> davidcalle_: do you know if there's a '    RadioOptionCompact ' available?
<g0twig> loicm: welcome
<g0twig> lamalex: hey
<lamalex> hi
<davidcalle_> g0twig, no there isn't :(
<davidcalle_> I've filed a bug about it.
<g0twig> davidcalle_: g00d!
<g0twig> davidcalle_: got a link?
<davidcalle_> g0twig, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/923108
<g0twig> davidcalle_: someone from -offtopic says that lenses, somehow, suck
<davidcalle_> g0twig, some people need time to understand their awesomeness. ;)
<mhall119> g0twig: some people just think everything sucks
<g0twig> mhall119: for long timee, I did not understand why ubuntu created unity
<g0twig> mhall119: now I see tons of advantages
<g0twig> but some people still think very conservative
 * g0twig is not a native english speaker
<mhall119> you are making perfect sense to me
<g0twig> mhall119: do you also thinked the way I thought?
<g0twig>  v  vvb vvvvvvn v
<mhall119> g0twig: at first yeah, I had planned on switching to Xfce, to be honest
<mhall119> but I made myself give Unity a fair chance, and it totally won me over
<g0twig> mhall119: I switched to linux mint
<g0twig> I also developed for the elementary project
<g0twig> but I now see that all this duplicate work helps no one...
<g0twig> "now I see"
<mhall119> duplication for the sake of duplication doesn't help
<mhall119> duplication to try out new things does, IMO
<g0twig> mhall119: linux mint did the first
<mhall119> that's the problem with making something new, with the goal of being just like something old
<g0twig> and today people often say that linux mint  is more popular than ubuntu
<mhall119> depends on their meaning of 'popular'
<g0twig> mhall119: cut
<g0twig> mhall119: ehm,I have a question singlet
<g0twig> mhall119: how can I include this filter menu.
<g0twig> "to"
<g0twig> mhall119: there?
<mhall119> g0twig: yeah, looking at the sample lens code
<mhall119> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-sample/python-5.0/view/head:/unity-lens-sample
<g0twig> m
<g0twig> mhall119: ok, I only have to apply that code?
<mhall119> g0twig: since I don't have a Singlet wrapper around Filters like I do Categories, you'll have to inclode all the gi.repository imports (top of that file)
<g0twig> mhall119: ok
<mhall119> then, if my code is working properly, you should just be able to define local variable using Unity.WhateverFilter in the class
<mhall119> similar to how you do Categories
<g0twig> mhall119: ehm, needs a website realy needs an api , to filter results clearly?
<mhall119> g0twig: you can do the filtering in the scope, it just means you'll be pulling in data that will eventually be discarded
<g0twig> mhall119: so it may load slower
<mhall119> g0twig: the Singlet code will look for local variables that are a subclass of Unity.Filter, and add it to the list of filters
<mhall119> but I've never tested it, so I'm not sure if it's working properly or not
<g0twig> mhall119: I dont realy know for what I should do a scop
<g0twig> mhall119: I know a good community for recipes, but they dont have an api, and I know search engines, for that you have to request the api
<mhall119> g0twig: yeah, getting good API access can be tricky sometimes
<g0twig> mhall119: why dont they have one..
<mhall119> who?
<g0twig> http://www.recipefy.com/
<g0twig> I requested the api for that site, and for an other, the other site I think just ignored me
<g0twig> mhall119: do you know, why I cant search for my movies directly trough unity dash?
<g0twig> mhall119: for music it works
<g0twig> mhall119: ^
<g0twig> g2g
<g0twig> bye
<mhall119> because you don't have a movie lens ;)
<AyaneForever> I made a bit of a mock up of Unity in PS. I'm not a programmer so I don't know how to make it happen. If I wanted to submit it to canonical for either inspiration or to use it how could I do that?
<AyaneForever> I really like Unity there are just some things I want to tweak / add to the dash interface
<sbte> andyrock, I have no clue what should be changed to use smart pointers :P
<sbte> do you have an example?
<andyrock> sbte... something like that...
<andyrock> std::map<..., std::unique_ptr<...>>
<andyrock> when you call map.erase
<andyrock> the dtor of the std::unique_ptr will be called
<andyrock> no need to manually delete it
<andyrock> but i'm not sure if we can use c++11 in nux
<andyrock> and you cannot use std::auto_ptr in a stl_container
<sbte> andyrock, nux seems to use nullptr, so I guess you can use unique_ptr too
<andyrock> no you cannot...
<andyrock> i've just asked
<andyrock> it should not use nullptr too... :/
<andyrock> because we're trying to make it Windows "buildable" (does this word really exists? :) )
<andyrock> "windows buildable"
<andyrock> sbte, but you can use boost :)
<Daekdroom> build-able?
<Daekdroom> Well, either exist. It's a matter of UK and USA, I think.
<sbte> andyrock, oh, I also found a unique_ptr somewhere
<sbte> anyhow, I don't have time to fix it to use boost atm
<andyrock> Daekdroom, I love English :)
<andyrock> sbte, ok but use ++it al least
<sbte> maybe in a few days
<hubuntu> hi. I am running through the tests on 5.4 and I met a very annoying bug
<sbte> andyrock, yes, I copy pasted that from the cppreference
<sbte> shouldn't have done that...
<hubuntu> When I click on the xchat panel icon (yes I am on xchat right now) it starts a new xchat
<hubuntu> !!??
<andyrock> what do you mean for panel?
<andyrock> the top bar
<andyrock> or the launcehr?
<andyrock> *launcher
<Daekdroom> Is the top panel meant to have a shadow over maximized windows when I have a restored window focused?
<andyrock> Daekdroom, yep
<Daekdroom> That kinda breaks the looks of apps that have black top bars (like Firefox and Thunderbird), unfortunately.
<Daekdroom> Because the panel and the top bar blend into a single thing, or something.
<andyrock> Daekdroom, no problem for me... i prefer radiance
<andyrock> :)
<Daekdroom> Let me check how it looks with Radiance
<Daekdroom> Slightly better.
<Daekdroom> Well, it's kind of a great hint to know which window is focused, so I can't complain.
<hubuntu> andyrock, I mean the launcher (no the left, not the panel above, sorry)
<hubuntu> *on the left*
<andyrock> if you mean
<andyrock> open xchat
<andyrock> minimize to tray
<andyrock> click on the xchat icon on the launceher
<andyrock> (of course the icon should be pinned)
<andyrock> yes! it's a known problem
<huayra> Ok then. It happens when I am moving from any aplication and back to xchat
<huayra> or when I try to maximize it from the launcher (after having minimazed it before)
<Daekdroom> I think a temporary fix is not using xchat tray icon.
<huayra> :)
<huayra> I normally use Alt+Tab but since I am testing unity 5.4  now... I thought I should let you know
<huayra> thanks Daekdroom and andyrock
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-15
<bschaefer> thumper, ping
<thumper> hi bschaefer
<bschaefer> thumper, hey, so it looks like didrocks would like to wait to push the ibus in
<thumper> bschaefer: I saw that in the email
<thumper> which means we don't need to rush
<thumper> which is nice
<bschaefer> thumper, ok, I just wanted to hear what you think about it
<bschaefer> ok that is good to know!
<thumper> so lets get the unity and nux branch working well :)
<thumper> and reviewed this week
<bschaefer> thumper, sounds good :)
<thumper> and we can land ASAP after :)
<bschaefer> thumper, cool, now I can finish up the last 5% which always takes the longest haha
<thumper> yep
<thumper> lets make it solid :)
<thumper> and get some autopilot tests
<bschaefer> thumper, yeah jaytaoko is getting some test setup
<bschaefer> thumper, one thing about the autopilot test, who runs those?
<thumper> bschaefer: thomi, lamalex and our jenkins instance
<bschaefer> thumper, as there is an initial setup for the the ibus
<thumper> bschaefer: ok, well I can get you to talk to thomi about special ibus stuff
<bschaefer> thumper, ok, so it is for us and we can make sure everything is setup correctly before those test?
<thumper> bschaefer: autopilot uses the python test suite
<thomi> hi
<bschaefer> thumper, yeah, it is more about making sure the ibus is set up in the correct order with the input methods
<bschaefer> and hello thomi
<thomi> can we set up iBus from python?
<bschaefer> thomi, that is something I need to look into, because when this ibus support goes through we should have the ibus.h
<bschaefer> and the python equivalent
<thomi> cool. Shouldn't be too hard then :)
<bschaefer> (im pretty sure), but there api is not very good...but hopefully we can ibus_set_input_method...
<thomi> indeed
<bschaefer> thumper, thomi but ill take a look into that and see if I can get a small python program working ;)
<bschaefer> with setting up and changing the input method
<thomi> cool - if you get some python code working I can turn it into an AP test pretty easily
<bschaefer> thomi, sweet!
<bschaefer> thomi, worst case we can get a test setup in nux which will send fake events to get text, then interface it with autopoilt
<thomi> hmmm, I'm not sure I understand. What do you mean "send fake events to get text"?
<bschaefer> thomi, right now jay has a nux test framework set up to where he can send fake key events through say textentry
<bschaefer> so we can send these events to activate ibus and then send more to get text, which then we can GetText to read what the TextEntry got
<bschaefer> which autopoilt should be able to start these test...or we could just use those tests haha
<thomi> well, in autopilot we can send any kind of X events we want
<thomi> so I guess we just need to enable iBus, send the key events, and then intropect unity
<bschaefer> cool, then I just have to figure out how to change the input method through their api!
<bschaefer> yeah
<thomi> exactly
<bschaefer> I just have to make sure the ibus is setup with the ibus-pinyin first the ibus-hangul otherwise it will mess the test up
<bschaefer> well it depends on the tests them self, but it has to be consistent
<thomi> yeah
<bschaefer> still new to testing haha, but sounds good! Ill email you when i find something :)
<thomi> ok, cool. You have my email address?
<bschaefer> I should be able to find it
<thomi> thomi.richards@canonical.com
<bschaefer> ok cool!
<bschaefer> thanks
<thomi> should be around for another couple of hours anyway
<bschaefer> im working on some other things right now, but hopefully I can find the api for that soon
<bschaefer> thomi, oo it looks like ibus has its own test set up in python
<thomi> cool
<thomi> does it include code to set it up / turn it on / whatever?
<bschaefer> looking through it now
<bschaefer> https://github.com/ibus/ibus/blob/master/test/test_client.py
<thomi> sweet
<bschaefer> it almost looks like it is testing it's own signals rather then a specific ibus-engine
<bschaefer> ibus gets confusing...this might not be what we want as we have to set up a few ibus engines also
<bschaefer> thomi, also do we know how many engines we are going to be testing or is it rather just CJK?
<thomi> bschaefer: I dunno - thumper's probably a better person to ask.
<thomi> If we can get CJK working maybe we can expand it from there
<bschaefer> sounds good, lets just getting it working on 1 engine first
<thomi> yeah
<thumper> engines?
 * thumper cares about CJK first
<bschaefer> yeah so ibus it self is an interface for these engines
<thumper> ok
<thumper> lets get tests for CJK
<thumper> then we can look at others
<bschaefer> thumper, ok well CJK is Chinese Japanese and Korean which is 3 different engines
<bschaefer> and there are different chinese engines for simplified and traditional...
<bschaefer> but yeah lets just get pinyin working with these tests. Sorry, dont want to over complicate anything
<thomi> simple is good
<bschaefer> yeah, pinyin is the most used engine and is on ubuntu by default
<thomi> ok
<bschaefer> which we need at lease 1 engine to get anykind of CJK input...
<bschaefer> ok back to digging
<qwebirc1767> so I get this installed unity 5.2. but where is HUD?
<nhaines> qwebirc1767: it arrives on Thursday.
<qwebirc1767> nhaines: ok..anyway do I have to add another ppa? or should there be hud* packages appearing when searching?
<qwebirc1767> so what is guitara saying it includes HUD?
<mhr3> MacSlow, morning, is it just me who can't connect to our irc?
<MacSlow> mhr3, hey there... ehm... you're on IRC?! :)
<mhr3> MacSlow, right, i meant the non-freenode one
<MacSlow> mhr3, hm... no issues here on this side... just working as everyday
<mhr3> interesting
<Ycreations> Hellow every body! If eny one developer here, please see the small description about very useful idea for advanced Unity's options: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/29215/
<Ycreations> Sorry for mistakes, I speak english not clear :)
<tbf> cool. seems i lost my checkbox window
<tbf> not nice after you spent 2 hrs to answer half of its questions
<tbf> anyway: really seems it shall ask smaller batches, or permit suspend at least
<tbf> going through all tests takes way longer than the causal user can afford
<tbf> actually: it there a way to submit partial checkbox results?
<tbf> the launcher entered an almost unusable state
<tbf> random apps get launched when i click its icons
<tbf> so i cannot continue anyway
<g0twig> hey
<g0twig> mhall119: morning
<g0twig> need help
<g0twig> for the coding of my blueprint.. ( https://blueprints.launchpad.net/lens-cooking/+spec/recipefy-scope )
<g0twig> welcome
<g0twig> folks
<Saviq> greyback, I just saw https://code.launchpad.net/~dyams/unity-2d/centralized-superkey/+merge/93152
<greyback> Saviq: oh, that will effect your work :(
<Saviq> greyback, yup
<greyback> Saviq: it's not merging into trunk, and HUD should be done first
<Saviq> greyback, yes, I know
<Saviq> just wanted you guys to be aware of that
<greyback> but I'll let them know
<greyback> yep, thanks, every bit helps :)
<g0twig> Morning
<g0twig> A beatiful morning
<g0twig> any scope/lens dev's here?
<g0twig> need help: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/lens-cooking/+spec/recipefy-scope
<Daekdroom> Wow. I didn't notice HUD is in unity-team/ppa
<njin> Uhm, I've run the checkbox for 5.4 but I haven't got received any feedback from the receiper !! is arrived ?
<njin> Uh, i've got the unity checkbox lens in the launcher indicating that is active but it's process is not process running, ah it reveal that has a lot of istances opened and there's no way to grag it away
<mhall119> I would really like to have my super-key back for non-Unity shortcuts
<mhall119> gord: you were working on HUD, right?
<gord> yup
<mhall119> gord: I'm collecting things for community members to do during the global jam in 2 weeks, is there anything for HUD that can be worked on, specifically tested, or something?
<gord> mhall119, hrm, bugs and test cases for when it doesn't match things properly would be good i would think, especially for non english languages. you might want to have a chat with ted about that to know whats best for him when he arrives
<mhall119> gord: is there any way to collect heuristics from users to pre-populate HUD's selections?
<mhall119> for me, HUD just never seemed to quite do what I expect
<gord> mhall119, thats pretty much what i am saying ;) talk with ted
<mhall119> until I chose an item from a menu
<mhall119> gord: ok
<mhall119> when does he usually come online?
<gord> US time
<mhall119> ok
<gotwig> jo
<gotwig> mhall119: there?
<mhall119> gotwig: gotta run out for a bit, be back in a little while
<gotwig> mhall119: here's my blueprint : https://blueprints.launchpad.net/lens-cooking/+spec/recipefy-scope
<gotwig> check it plz out, guys
<mhall119> gotwig: I thought they had an API?
<mhall119> screenscaping is fragile
<gotwig> mhall119: that site,  I dont think so
<mhall119> ok
<gotwig> other sites yess
<gotwig> and how well
<gotwig> their api's are
<mhall119> look at the beautifulsoup python module, it does HTML parsing
<gotwig> ...
<gotwig> 250 api access per month
<gotwig> is allowed for free lol
<gotwig> a joke, isn it?
<mhall119> yeah, 250 is pretty low
<gotwig> especially or that use case, right xD?
<gotwig> "for"
<gotwig> mhall119: I never did such parsing before :(
<Saviq> gotwig, BeautifulSoup is very nice
<Saviq> as in _very_ nice
<gotwig> Saviq: may I PM you?
<Saviq> last I checked, though, lxml allowed for CSS selectors
<Saviq> and BS did not
<Saviq> gotwig, no need, ask away here
<gotwig> is it preinstalled in ubuntu?
<Saviq> gotwig, no, I don't think it is
<Saviq> but it is packaged
<gotwig> what  nice library nam xD
<gotwig> "name" , matches a recipe im my lens
<Daekdroom> Aww damn it. Launcher and Dash colors do not always match the Wallpaper if you pick one of the wp that switch over time.
<Saviq> gotwig, I've actually just named a var "super hot modifier" :D
<gotwig> Saviq: useful ^^?
<Saviq> gotwig, not to you ;)
<Saviq> gotwig, well, not directly
<gotwig> I could call my lens
<gotwig> SuperSoupUnityLens (extreme hot edition)
<gotwig> not funny...?
<Saviq> Daekdroom, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/889441
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 889441 in unity (Ubuntu) "Panel seems to not autoupdate itself?!" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Saviq> looks related
<Saviq> gotwig, well, lens names should be as simple as possible, I'd say "recipe"
<gotwig> Saviq: i know, I called it cooking lens
<Daekdroom> Well, if it's exactly what the video shows, then not quite the same thing.
<Daekdroom> I don't have transparent panel. It's related to the Launcher/Dash. I have a grey wallpaper right now and olive Launcher.
<Daekdroom> Because apparently it only updates when I manually pick the wallpaper.
<Daekdroom> (or restart Unity)
<gord> Daekdroom, file a bug?
<Daekdroom> I will first dig launchpad to see if I won't file a dupe
<mhall119> Saviq: it's as 'very nice' as you can get when screen scraping anyway
<Saviq> mhall119, of course
<Saviq> better than XBMC's XML-based scraper engine ;)
<Saviq> every time I try to tweak something there
<Saviq> I get lost sideways
<mhall119> Saviq: a scraper *for* XML, or a scraper written *in* XML?
<Saviq> mhall119, the worse
<mhall119> how do you write a scaper *in* XML?
<Saviq> *in* XML, *for* HTML
<Saviq> well... for whatevert
<Saviq> mhall119, it's all RegEx
<mhall119> oh dear God
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> exactly
<mhall119> I'm so sorry
<Saviq> mhall119, check that out, as an example http://code.google.com/p/smuto/source/browse/trunk/metadata.filmweb.pl/filmweb.xml
<mhall119> my eyes!
<mhall119> Saviq: it's like someone took a mess of Perl code and said to themselves: "You know what would make this better? XML"
<nloewen> I updated unity from unity team ppa and the 'dodge windows' launcher option is no longer available. Will this return before release?
<mhall119> nloewen: no, Dodge is being removed
<nloewen> why?
<mhall119> it didn't do well in user testing
<mhall119> caused too much  confusion
<Saviq> mhall119, what's worse - there's no alternative for that for xbmc, even though plugins can be in python
<nloewen> can it stay as a configurable option?
<mhall119> and it was decided that it wasn't worth maintaining it as a feature if it wasn't going to be enabled by default
<greyback> Saviq: I'm loving "super hot modifier" :)
<Saviq> greyback, :D
<Saviq> greyback, you're about to get to review it
<mhall119> nloewen: either auto-hide or never-hide will give 90% of the users the same experience as Dodge
<greyback> Saviq: I'm assuming it's a line you tried on your wife yesterday ;)
<Saviq> greyback, believe it or not, I don't have to use lines
<Saviq> you'll understand at some point
<greyback> Umm, I prefer just being friends, thank
<nloewen> disappointed_users++;
<mhall119> once you're married, the only line you need is "I'm sorry"
<mhall119> nloewen: yeah, a lot of us are, but user testing showed that it was a problem
<Saviq> greyback, your review is ready
<nloewen> ah well. the rest of it is looking good.
<greyback> nloewen: you can turn on launcher dodge somewhere in ccsm
<nloewen> no, its gone.
<greyback> Saviq: ok, you've a small one from me too, just a clean-up
<Saviq> greyback, I made it against lp:unity-2d, didn't think it made sense to have it against HUD
<mhall119> greyback: I thought it was totally gone
<Saviq> greyback, yup, on it already
<greyback> Saviq: agreed
<greyback> mhall119: no it'll be a option, fixed or auto-hide
<greyback> Oh, intellihide might be gone
<mhall119> greyback: right, but dodge won't be an option, IIRC
<mhall119> tedg: ping
<tedg> mhall119, Howdy
<mhall119> tedg: good morning, I'm making a list of specific activities for people to work on during the Ubuntu Global Jam in march, and I was hoping to add one or two HUD items to my list
<mhall119> tedg: I'm looking for specific things to test, or bugs to fix (bitesize preferabbly)
<tedg> mhall119, Okay, can we discuss that tomorrow?  :-)
<mhall119> tedg: sure, I'll put you on my TODO list for tomorrow
<tedg> mhall119, Archive freeze today for Feature Freeze.
<tedg> mhall119, Thank you
<mhall119> tedg: so you're going to be busy or something? ;)
<tedg> mhall119, That's what they tell me.  I tell them it's OSS, fix your own damn bugs ;-)
<mhall119> dbarth: ping
<Saviq> greyback, I've approved the RTL MR, it shouldn't conflict /methinks
<dbarth> mhall119: pong
<tsdgeos> anyone knows a nice way to debug qml focus issues?
<tsdgeos> moving the dash around is causing me lots of focus gone bad cases
<tsdgeos> and been fighting against that for hours already
<mhall119> dbarth: you had mentioned someone on your team who was going to be doing some work on the documentation, and might help me with unity.u.c/get-involved, who was that?
<mhall119> dbarth: ??
<dbarth> mhall119: either kamstrup for the giraffe tool; or kevin wright for management
<malin> is ther a kind of "for dummies"-guide on how to write unity-lenses? I have written one, and have no idea where I have made the mistake(s)
<Saviq> malin, did you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses ?
<g0twig> hey
<g0twig> I am just too stupid for BeautifulSoup :(
<rye> hm, HUD does not seem to disappear consistently when clicking outside of it
<rye> and unity is completely at loss with my open xchats now - 5.2.0+bzr1974ubuntu0+644
<rye> i have 3 xchats now :)
<eeemsi__> [ 4835.942889] gnome-control-c[4958]: segfault at 2b4d12d0 ip 00007f4d2844dd80 sp 00007fff61207140 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.3116.0[7f4d2841e000+4b000]
<eeemsi__> also empathy does not display any bubbles. it is only the icon that changes the color and in the launcher there is displayed the number of new lines…
<eeemsi__> don't think that this works as designed - am i wrong?
<mhall119> dbarth: what's Kevin's nick?
<nloewen> How do I compile unity? the guide linked on the wiki doesn't work.
<g0twig> could someone help me with BeatifulSoup parsing?
<g0twig> nloewen: what does not work for you
<nloewen> when I get to the cmake command, it gives configure errors
<rye> also: with hud when I press alt and start typing something it takes about a second until i can enter the text even though the hud already appears
<nloewen> I'll paste it for you
<nloewen> g0twig: http://pastebin.com/seBA4YL9
<rye> ok, ppa is really broken now - firefox started goes to new firefox icon
<g0twig> nloewen: hm,
<nloewen> g0twig: it was looking in the wrong spot for CMakeLists.txt, so I made a shortcut in the dir it was looking in
<g0twig> you mean a link?
<nloewen> yea
<rye> Also, opening hud, then closing it results in ARN  2012-02-15 19:19:35 unity.hud.hud Hud.cpp:183 Attempted to close the hud connection without starting it sent to stdout (unity --reset)
<rye> after
<eeemsi__> hm… ok that is absolutly nonesense - why does mod1 + ctrl + t open the terminal by default. it does not matter whether x-terminal-emulator is configured or not
<jono> DBO, I assume you are familiar with the issues in the current Unity PPA re. raising apps from the Launcher and apps not showing in Alt-Tab?
<DBO> jono, I am aware but completely unable to reproduce the issue
<DBO> jono, do you have an app exhibiting the behavior right now?
<jono> it happens to Firefox
<jono> start Firefox and use your computer (I am in a multi-monitor setup)
<jono> at some point Firefox will disppear from Alt Tab
<jono> and when you click the icon in the Launcher it will start a new Firefox each time
<jono> I just installed a new Unity today, will reboot to see if the same issue is happening
<DBO> jono, yeah firefox still working fine here...
<rye> DBO, if i currently have gnome-terminal starting new and new instances every time i click on it, will my experience be helpful?
<DBO> why can I never be the one with the issue?
<DBO> rye, open d-feet
<jono> rye, sounds like the same bug
<DBO> find org.ayatana.bamf
<DBO> and start going throught applications
<DBO> looking at the view's Name
<DBO> see if you can find it in there
<nloewen> DBO: chrome is doing that for me right now.
<jono> where do you find the views name?
<nloewen> do you need info?
<DBO> jono, its in the view interface
<DBO> a method called Name()
<jono> I see now view interface in d-feet
<rye> DBO, i have found the Terminal, what is next?
<jono> got it
<DBO> okay
<DBO> now check if it has any Children()
<DBO> if it does, go see if you can find its Children
<rye> DBO, it returns 8 windows
<DBO> rye, do you have 8 terminals?
<DBO> do all those window objects exist on the bus?
<rye> DBO, it looks like they do
<rye> hm, i see WARN  2012-02-15 19:34:32 unity.glib-gobject <unknown>:0 invalid uninstantiatable type `(null)' in cast to `BamfView'
<DBO> gosh darn monkey pop-tart loving sock gobblers
<rye> when i am switching between windows though
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> I have a general idea what is causing this...
<jono> I found a firefox window in d-feet
<jono> Children gives me []
<DBO> jono, the firefox app has children
<DBO> not the window
<DBO> but you found the window so it likely has a parent
<jono> I have no Firefox app in d-feet
<jono> found the app
<jono> anything I can help with here?
<jono> ok rebooting
<rye> DBO, i found 6 gnome-terminal windows
<DBO> well bamf seems to think you got 8
<rye> Interesting, the quick list for gnome-terminal contains "New Terminal", ---, empty label, lock to launcher, quit
<g0twig> mhall119: there?
<rye> i see that those windows that have this problem have some labels missing
<rye> DBO, ^
<DBO> mmmm
<mhall119> g0twig: yup
<DBO> yeah this is almost certainly an issue with teh client side cache
<g0twig> mhall119:  some things already work for me in beautifulsoup
<mhall119> g0twig: nice
<g0twig> mhall119: are you good in using it?
<mhall119> at using beautifulsoup?
<g0twig> y3s
<g0twig> mhall119: wanna see my code?
<mhall119> g0twig: sure, but unfortunately I haven't used beautifulsoup much at all
<mhall119> or fortunately, depending on your feelings towards html scraping
<mhall119> we had it in the Summit project until we had a Launchpad API we could use, then we dropped it
<g0twig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/843326/
<g0twig> mhall119: launchpad API for what?
<mhall119> g0twig: sprints, like UDS
<mhall119> g0twig: looks like you're off to a good start, how is the speed of it?
<g0twig> mhall119: hm, it takes a while..
<g0twig> around 3 seconds
<g0twig> mhall119: can you help?
<mhall119> g0twig: what's the problem?
<g0twig> mhall119: how can I use for in python, lol
<g0twig> mhall119: the c / java version
<mhall119> you mean a for loop?
<g0twig> mhall119: yes, or I would better not use beautifulsoup...
<g0twig> its  a bit slow
<g0twig> 3 seconds is not fast
<g0twig> regex is very fast
<g0twig> 0.28126133314 s  , beautifulsoup, 0.000432703726233 s , regex
<g0twig> could I use regex for that?
<g0twig> lamalex: hey
<lamalex> hi
<mhall119> g0twig: regex would work, if the HTML you are parsing makes it easy
<g0twig> mhall119: what means :P?
<mhall119> g0twig: if the elements you want have id or class attributes that make it easy to match, then a regex will work
<mhall119> if not, doing a regex right is hard
<g0twig> nearly all elements have classes
<g0twig> in one case, not, but its easy in that case
<g0twig> couse the / is a seperator
<g0twig> mhall119: do you checked out my blueprint? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/lens-cooking/+spec/recipefy-scope
<mhall119> g0twig: I skimmed it earlier
<g0twig> badenwuerttemberg
<g0twig> lol
<nava> Hi mhall119
<mhall119> hi nava
<nava> is dodge really remove from 12.04
<mhall119> nava: yes, but auto-hide is still there
<mhall119> it's really not as bad as it seems
<nava> mhall119: one of the best features of unity is best and compelete full screen
<mhall119> nava: most people will get the same experience with either auto-hide or always-show
<nava> I hope
<mhall119> and the fact is that it failed real user testing, and we have to accept the results even when we don't like them
<nava> is it back in future ? (i mean dodge)
<mhall119> nava: there are no plans to bring it back, but who knows what the future holds
<mhall119> maybe if someone can find a way to make it test better it'll come back
<nava> I hear dodge make bug in unity so it is remove right ?
<nava> but i never feel any bug of it in 11.04 and 11.10
<mhall119> I don't think it had a bug, but it's not worth keeping and maintaining something that produced a negative user experience
<g0twig> mhall119: cite?
<g0twig> mhall119: its a lie.
<mhall119> g0twig: cite what?
<g0twig> mhall119: mark said the same
<mhall119> the same what?
<nava> so why dont have an option to enable it in settings ?
<g0twig> mhall119: the same in relation to the removement of dodge
<mhall119> nava: because then the option has to be maintained, upgraded along with the rest of the stack, tested in all it's various interactions, etc
<mhall119> options are expensive
<mhall119> sometimes they're not worth the expense
<g0twig> see apple for reference xD
<nava> thanks and also what about global menu ? i hope dont remove it
<mhall119> nava: it's not being removed, but the menus are being put into the window decorations of un-maximized windows as well
<nava> So we have both in un-maximaized window , menu in window top and also global menu on panel right ?
<mhall119> nava: I'm not sure exactly how it'll work, I haven't run the new code yet
<nava> ok
<g0twig> I am lost, in all this documentation about regex and BeautifulSoup...
<nava> thanks, also i have a mock-up solution for compelete full screen
<nava> can i mail it to you ?
<g0twig> nava: just post a link here..
<nava> where can upload it ?
<g0twig> nava: imgbin
<mhall119> nava: not to me, send it to unity-design@lists.launchpad.net
<nava> Thanks Michell
<g0twig> nava: pls post it here
<nava> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=6803
<g0twig> nava: thx
<nava> welcome
<nava> i think when user click on maximized button let him choose between full or not full (with luncher or not)
 * mhall119 is Michael
<nava> Sorry for my english Michael :p
<mhall119> nava: what would happen if one windows is maximized "full" and another "not full"
<nava> in my mock-up ?
<mhall119> yeah
<nava> maybe dodge again
<nava> or user should click on un maximized
<nava> to can work
<mhall119> nava: the problem, as I understand it, is that users were confused by why the launcher would hide, and how to get it back
<nava> same you click on f11 in a browser
<mhall119> pressing f11 isn't a normal user operation though
<mhall119> moving a window around on screen is
<mhall119> users moved a non-maximized window, suddenly the launcher is gone, they don't know why
<mhall119> or they maximize the window and now can't see the launcher, not sure how to get it back
<nava> I dont mean user should click on f11 i mean user can work with other window in full mode
<nava> until he click on un maximized button
<nava> but all user move mouse to left
<g0twig> nava: why dont you disscuss this in the design channel?
<nava> when it hide
<g0twig>  #ubuntu-design
<nava> oh sorry if i discuss on wrong channel
<nava> i thought i should talk in unity cuz it a feature of it
<nava> Thanks g0twig and mhall119
<eeemsi__> where do i have to configure the default terminal?
<g0twig> nava: its not realy unity
<nava> yes i was wrong,thanks
<g0twig> eeemsi__: sudo update-alternatives –config x-terminal-emulator
<eeemsi__> i did that
<g0twig> eeemsi__: so?
<g0twig> mhall119: do you know how I can use loops with BeautifulSoup?
<g0twig> mhall119: it only searchs for one match
<g0twig> mhall119: I want all
<eeemsi__> but it still opens the gnome-terminal
<eeemsi__> Priority   Status has to be changed also?
<mhall119> g0twig: I don't know, sorry, have you checked the BS documentation?
<g0twig> eeemsi__: priority?
<eeemsi__> lets say i want to open xterm if the combination ctrl+mod1 + t is pressed
<eeemsi__> what do i have to change?
<g0twig> eeemsi__: wait
<g0twig> eeemsi__: ccsm, gnome compatibility
<eeemsi__> and that is the only way?!
<eeemsi__> no config file?
<mhall119> JohnLea: ping
<rye> eeemsi, gsettings  at org.gnome.desktop.default-applications.terminal tree
<eeemsi__> rye: ?
<rye> eeemsi__, for current value - $ gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.default-applications.terminal exec
<rye> eeemsi__, and for argument to execute something - gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.default-applications.terminal exec-arg
<rye> eeemsi__, and use e.g. $ gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.defaul-applications.terminal exec xterm
<rye> eeemsi__, $ gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.defauly-applications.terminal exec xterm
<eeemsi__> rye: thank you very much - it works \o/
<eeemsi__> so that means i can start an urxvtd via xsession and put more and more urxvtc to it?
<mhall119> aren't ayatana-scrollbars already working for Qt apps?
<eeemsi__> oh unity does not check if it is already running ;)
<malin> I really don't know how to make this lense working: https://code.launchpad.net/unity-buss
<thumper> Arrrhhhggg.....
 * thumper runs around in a small circle
<thumper> feature freeze...
 * thumper esplodes
 * thomi gets his umbrella
<eeemsi__> oops to many crashes … ;)
<mgedmin> how can I teach bamf to recognize my gvim windows, when I launch vim in a terminal and then use :gui?
<mhall119> Cimi: can you check on https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/6062 for me?  I don't know enough about ayatana-scrollbars and Qt to know if the comment is correct or not
<eeemsi__> why does the apport window has a fixed size?
<Cimi> mhall119, indeed
<mhall119> Cimi: so it's a bug in ayatana-scrollbar?
<mhall119> or Qt?
<mhall119> or are you just confiming that I don't know enough? ;)
<g0twig> mhall119: I dont know why my parse command do not work...
<g0twig> 'commands'
<g0twig> mhall119: I cant get the name of the recipe
<mhall119> g0twig: I'm afraid I won't be much help when it comes to BS or HTML parsing
<Cimi> mhall119, no implementation in qt
<mhall119> Cimi: ah, I thought we did
<mhall119> Cimi: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-scrollbar/+bug/847966 the proper bug for that?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 847966 in ayatana-scrollbar "Support not native apps: qgtkstyle" [Low,Triaged]
<Cimi> mhall119, nobody is working on it
<mhall119> ok, but I've been tasked with making sure there is a bug report for where we don't have full Unity integration, so I just need a bug to reference for VLC scrollbars
 * Debolaz does his daily check on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/930515 and sees its still there. :(
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 930515 in Ubuntu "title bar text glitch offset shadow" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<eeemsi__> when will libreoffice 3.5.0 be in ubuntu 12.04?
<eeemsi__> sorry for that more offtopic question
<bschaefer> thomi, hey, just sent you an email about the ibus test
<thomi> bschaefer: cool - I'll append that to the end of my work queue ;)
<thomi> bschaefer: what timezone are you in BTW?
<gotwig> yeah it works
<gotwig> partialy
<bschaefer> thomi, PST - 8
<bschaefer> thomi, west coast USA
<thomi> bschaefer: ok, so we have a reasonably long overlap - that's good
 * thomi is in NZ
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah you are 21 hours ahead of me
<thomi> ...which I think is +1300 right now
<thomi> living in the future...
<bschaefer> thomi, I know its lonely here on firday
<thomi> ...and for me on Monday
<bschaefer> thomi, haha, yeah
<bschaefer> thomi, let me know if you need anymore clarification on ibus stuff!
<bschaefer> thomi, when you get to it
<thomi> thanks
<thomi> shouldn't be too long - just need to get some autopilot stuff sorted out first
<bschaefer> thomi, cool, have fun!
<bschaefer> the autopilot stuff is awesome to watch
<thomi> yeah - it's a great excuse to not do any work "I'm waiting for autopilot to finish"!
<thomi> It's the QA team's version of "I'm waiting for my code to compile"
<bschaefer> haha
<eeemsi__> ok thanks again for the help - have a nice evening
<davmor2> thomi: is there code somewhere for autopilot?
<thomi> davmor2: it's inside the unity source tree: lp:unity
<thomi> in tests/autopilot
<davmor2> thomi: oh cool ta
<thomi> np
<davmor2> thomi: I'd be interested to see if it can drive USC or not :)
<thomi> what do you mean by "drive"?
<davmor2> thomi: run test cases for USC
<thomi> davmor2: uhhh, sure, I guess. depending on what your test cases are, but it's pretty unity-specific.
<davmor2> thomi: ah gord wasn't that specific he just mentioned it and couldn't find the code,  I'll stick with sikuli for now then
<malin> Saviq: I paied attention to that site, but I used this one: http://saravananthirumuruganathan.wordpress.com/2011/08/05/tutorial-on-writing-ubuntu-lensesplaces-in-python/ when I tried to create my lens
<malin> my lens is this: https://code.launchpad.net/unity-buss
<mhall119> malin: are you running this on Oneiric or Precise?
<malin> Precise
<malin> but I first tried to run it on Oneiric
<malin> but I am running Precise now
<mhall119> malin: ok, the API for lenses changed between Oneiric and Precise, in case you're not aware of that
<mhall119> also, you have self._scope commented out on line 21 of buss.py, but then you're referencing it on line 27, which will cause an error
<malin> mhall119: I don't think I knew, så thanx
<malin> mhall119: ah
<malin> mhall119: Do I need a scope-file?
<mhall119> no
<malin> mhall119: and I also wonder if the DBusPath and so is right?
<mhall119> you only need that if your scope is running in a separate process from your lens
<malin> mhall119: okey, then I can just remove all references to scope
<mhall119> yes, but you will need at least one scope running for your lens to be functionaly
<malin> ah, okey
<gotwig> malin: do you saw the example files?
<gotwig> malin: for wikipedia scope & example lens
<mhall119> malin: you might also be interested in my python library Singlet: http://mhall119.com/2012/01/singlet-part-0-2/
<gotwig> parsing data is so hard :(
<gotwig> without an api...
<malin> gotwig: I did, and I couldn't figure out 100% how to do it
<gotwig> malin: did it not run for you?
<gotwig> malin: the example files
<malin> gotwig: I didn't try to run the example files, but I know I should have tested that
<malin> in the lens-file, Do I set an accurate path to the scope-call-thing?
<gotwig> malin: just checkout the example files, lol...
<gotwig> malin: need a link?
<mhall119> malin: what scope-call-thing?
<mhall119> malin: "Shortcut" in the .lens file should only be a single character, and will be super+<shortcut> to go directly to that lens
<malin> mhall119: this one: self._scope = Unity.Scope.new ("/net/buss/lens/buss/")  <-- I edited the path
<malin> mhall119: okey, I changed it to b
<mhall119> malin: that should be fine, as long as it's unique
<mhall119> for the dbus path that is
<malin> I see, I don't think it's in conflict with other things
<malin> how does the dbus path works? I feel I have messed up things?
<malin> I placed the service-file in /usr/share/dbus-1/services
<mhall119> malin: it basically just tells dbus where to find it
<mhall119> your code says "Hey dbus, I'm going to live here"
<malin> oki
<mhall119> then other code says "Hey dbus, give me the object that lives there"
<malin> hm, does that means I have made the linking right?
<malin> or do I have to write the path like this? : /usr/share/dbus-1/service   or like today: /net/buss/lens/buss   ?
<mhall119> the dbus path isn't the same as the file path
<malin> okey
<malin> os the path should just have the same name as the name of the service-file?
<malin> I don't know what it should point towards
<malin> I am actually complete noob on this yet :)
<mhall119> the path in your code would need to match the path in your .lens and .service files
<malin> ah, så det service-file should contain a path to the lense, and the .lens should have the path to .service-file?
<malin> but how do I write the path, if it should not be a file-path ?
<mhall119> it looks like a file path, but it isn't a place on the disk
<malin> so where is it then?
<malin> Is this I really don't understand I belive
<mhall119> malin: in memory, the path just helps dbus keep things organized
<malin> but there must be some how to write the right path
<mhall119> there isn't a "right" path, you just have to use the "same" path everywhere you are referring to your lens
<malin> ah
<gotwig> mhall119: May I execute PHP code by a lens?
<gotwig> mhall119: excuse me, by a scope
<mhall119> gotwig: technically yes, but that sounds like a bad idea to me
<gotwig> mhall119: google has an api for its recipe search
<gotwig> would be the perfect thing
<gotwig> http://code.google.com/intl/de-DE/apis/base/samples/php/demo-zend.php.txt
<gotwig> oh its something other, sry
<malin> mhall119: hm, I still can't get it to run :(
<mhall119> malin: I noticed that your buss.py isn't running in a Gtk MainLoop
<mhall119> you need that for your lens to keep running
<malin> mhall119: ah, hm, I don't think there is any loop there?
<malin> but is that part of what's preventing the lens to start?
<mhall119> malin: yes
<malin> mhall119: aha
<malin> thank you so much for helping me, now I just have to figure out how to put the code into the gtk-mainloop
<mhall119> malin: it should be in the sample
<malin> mhall119: okey, in the samplecode?
<mhall119> malin: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-sample/python-5.0/view/head:/unity-lens-sample
<mhall119> line 61 to the end of the file
<malin> so all I ahve to do is: write the line on 61, and put all my code from buss.py line 33 and to the end, into it?
<malin> s/ahve/all/
<malin> s/all/have/
<gotwig> has anyone experience with the google search api?
<malin> mhall119: it still won't run, but when I figure out how, I will update my launchpad-page with the new code
<malin> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/files  //the build- and dist folders is to be ignored
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-16
<snadge> dash autohide is broken.. fix it
<snadge> compiz is still broken with fglrx.. fix it
<Daekdroom> Dash autohide was fixed already, wasn't it?
<Daekdroom> *Launcher
<Daekdroom> I mean, it wasn't working for me - Launcher would never reveal by cursor - and now it is
<snadge> in trunk or not released yet?
<snadge> pretty sure i have the latest precise packages installed.. and with autohide enabled, mouse pointer will not reveal it
<Daekdroom> ppa:unity-team/ppa
<snadge> nice :)
<Daekdroom> Should be in the repos sometime soon.
<snadge> what about this one?
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/770283
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 770283 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<snadge> thats been there for the longest time :/
<snadge> obviously isnt a simple fix
<Daekdroom> I'm not using fglrx, so I can't tell.
<snadge> that seems to be half the problem.. nobody does
<snadge> linux users seem to be almost 100% nvidia fanbois :p
<Daekdroom> That, or they think the opensource ati drivers are enough.
<snadge> radeon driver works okay
<snadge> but it lacks quite a bit functionality
<snadge> and performance
<Daekdroom> 2D performance is much better in radeon (but fglrx is catching up)
<snadge> fglrx probably works alright with gnome-shell.. but i cant be bothered confirming that
<Daekdroom> And I'm so into development version of Ubuntu that most of the time I would be unable to use fglrx.
<snadge> well.. im running the latest catalyst from amd
<snadge> its pretty simple to install.. ./ati-blah-installer --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise
<snadge> the repo versions of fglrx are usually a few releases behind
<Daekdroom> I know. But there's always a little wait between a new X.org or Linux kernel and a working Catalyst.
<snadge> i think amd have significantly picked up the game there
<Daekdroom> By the time a Ubuntu version is released, the driver is installable, so it doesn't matter much.
<snadge> i was building fglrx for development 3.3 kernels.. not sure about xorg
<snadge> but i think xorg edgers packages the latest fglrx versions
<snadge> but yeah.. its a bit insane to use edgers
<Daekdroom> I'm used to edgers.
<Daekdroom> It breaks from time to time, but what bothers me is that I always stumble into an graphical artefact here and there.
<thumper> mhall119: ping
<thumper> hey everybody
<thumper> is there anyone here getting issues drawing menus?
<thumper> with bits missing?
<thumper> you'd have to be on the latest compiz I think
<thumper> so grabbing stuff from the ppa
<mhall119> thumper: I am
<thumper> mhall119: all the time/
<thumper> ?
<mhall119> thumper: errors drawing window decorations too
<mhall119> thumper: not all the time, but frequently
<thumper> how frequently?
<mhall119> on menus, probably close to 50% of the time
<mhall119> on window decorations, less frequently
<mhall119> all menus too, global menu, context menus, etc
<mhall119> thumper: I filed a bug about it
<thumper> mhall119: you did
<thumper> that's what I'm following up
<mhall119> thumper: I'm getting this running the precise repos, not PPAs
<thumper> I saw it once, not since
<mhall119> I also had Unity freeze and crash on `unity --replace`
<mhall119> so I'm beginning to suspect it may be a driver bug for my GMA965, not necessarily a compiz or unity bug
<thumper> mhall119: well there is certainly a driver bug, as jasonwarner was getting it
<thumper> mhall119: which closer matches your window decoration transparency issue
<thumper> mhall119: but the menus not painting correctly is something else
<mhall119> ok
<thumper> mhall119: sam just proposed a fix that we think may fix this issue
<mhall119> \o/
<imnichol> Does anyone know what language myunity is written in?
<bschaefer> thomi, hey
<thomi> hi
<thomi> ...I thought you were asleep :-/
<bschaefer> thomi, so I can't find this python test in that branch
<bschaefer> only 8:30 pm here haha
<thomi> hmm...
<bschaefer> I searched for ibus and abc
<bschaefer> through the entire branch
<thomi> I forgot to 'bzr add' it :(
<bschaefer> I see, and also the problem might be that you hide the dash before you press ctrl + space
<thomi> OK, new revision is up now
<bschaefer> sweet
<bschaefer> ok, so to run these test do I need to build anything?
<bschaefer> as I was thinking I could just "python ibus.py"
<bschaefer> thomi, also nice looking code :), better then my python haha
<thomi> bschaefer: sorry - I didn't see your test
<thomi> *text
<thomi> easiest way to run them, is:
<bschaefer> forgot to ping you!
<thomi> cd tests/autopilot
<thomi> python -m testtools.run autopilot.tests.test_ibus
<thomi> if you want to run the entire suite you can type 'make' from that same directory...
<bschaefer> when I make I get this
<thomi> it's cool to watch, but takes a while and gets boring fast
<bschaefer> ImportError: Start directory is not importable: 'autopilot.tests'
<bschaefer> and a stack trace
<bschaefer> hmm I wonder what im missing
<thomi> hmm, I had that earlier today, but I fixed it...
<thomi> try launching the python interpreter and typing "import autopilot.tests"
<bschaefer> dynamic typed languages give a lot better error messages haha
<thomi> had an issue with recursive imports this mornign
<bschaefer> ImportError: No module named Xlib
<thomi> ahh, you need python-xlib installed
<thomi> testtools should give better error messages :)
<bschaefer> sweet, I was going to look through sudo apt-get install python- but to many!
<bschaefer> now I get this error..
<bschaefer> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'test_ibus'
<bschaefer> this is  a fresh install I must be missing a lot of stuff haha
<thomi> umm...
<bschaefer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/843962/
<bschaefer> actual stack
<bschaefer> trace
<thomi> hmmmm
<thomi> the command you're running is correct
<thomi> what do you get if you do:
<thomi> python -c "import autopilot.tests.test_ibus"
<bschaefer> ImportError: No module named compizconfig
<bschaefer> sweet
<bschaefer> python-compizconfig
<thomi> yup :)
<thomi> you're probably missing a few other bits and pieces as well
<bschaefer> it ran this time!
<thomi> cool
<bschaefer> o yeah im running a hacked version of IMTextEntry...which isn't working correctly haha
<bschaefer> umm, its putting abc1 out now I have to look through the ibus test
<thomi> yup.
<thomi> if it was working that should come up as:
<thomi> 阿布从
<thomi> I have no idea what that says - it's possibly offensive ;)
<bschaefer> yeah I have no clue either!
<bschaefer> yeah it would, I just have to change 2 lines of code or recompile, one sec
<bschaefer> but it does put the abc1! haha
<bschaefer> thomi, does the autopilot wait for the dash to open? or is it on a timer to start input? (out of curiosity)
<thomi> there's no intelligent waiting - we just sleep for a bit
<thomi> it's hacky I know, but it works
<thomi> ...most of the time
<bschaefer> yeah, since I run a VM it is slower and was wondering
<bschaefer> if it was waiting, it started just in time though!
<thomi> I think is waits for a second
<bschaefer> yeah I just saw the code!
<bschaefer> so what Im hoping the problem is when you close the dash and THEN hit ctrl+space it doesn't register that for the dash
<bschaefer> so ill move the ctrl+space right after you enter the abc1, and that should exit the ibus
<bschaefer> also when you set_global_engine it automatically activates the ibus
<thomi> I think I tried that... maybe not though
<bschaefer> so you dont need the initial ctrl+space
<thomi> ahhhh..
<thomi> doh!
<bschaefer> but!
<bschaefer> that is weird that the initial ctrl+space isn't exiting the ibus
<thomi> probably nux is grabbing the keystroke
<bschaefer> since it activates it then ctrl+space (should exit it) then type abc1 should be just abc1
<thomi> OK. I'm past EOD, so I'll fix that up tomorrow morning
<bschaefer> yeah
<thomi> sweet
<thomi> now we just need some better test data than 'abc1'... I'll leave that to someone else though
<bschaefer> Ill play around with it while code compiles from time to time to see how it works
<thomi> cheers
<bschaefer> ALSO, ill test it with the new TextEntryIM
<bschaefer> which could fix that
<bschaefer> as your using IMTextEntry atm
<bschaefer> thomi, and agreed about getting better testing later haha (like using arrows, tab key and stuff to navigate through possible entrys)
<thomi> yeah
<bschaefer> but sweet none the less, also have a nice nux version as well now :)
<bschaefer> jaytaoko  put together a nice automated TextEntry
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah putting this line "kb.press_and_release('Ctrl+Space')" above "dash.ensure_hidden()" seems to work for me
<thomi> sweet - thanks. I'll fix it up now...
<bschaefer> cool! hopefully that works for you, as im using nux::TextEntryIM
<bschaefer> (what the search bar is using)
<thomi> bschaefer: I don't think that's in trunk yet
<bschaefer> no it is what im working on ;)
<bschaefer> should be soon
<thomi> ok
<bschaefer> but thanks for the test, will use it to test it!
<bschaefer> andyrock, hey, would you be willing to test a crash out for me?
<andyrock> bschaefer, hey
<andyrock> shoot
<gotwig> morning
<gotwig> could me say a python programmer, why this is not working? http://paste.ubuntu.com/844075/
<bschaefer> andyrock, could you open the dash type "abcd" then Ctrl + a then Ctrl + c then Ctrl + v
<bschaefer> im making sure im not going crazy, as I don't see how that wasn't caught
<andyrock> bschaefer, crash
<bschaefer> wow
<bschaefer> ok, well good thing im working on this chuck of code
<bschaefer> andyrock, I thought I was causing that with some new changes to text entry haha
<bschaefer> andyrock, thanks!
<bschaefer> also sorry for the inconvenience of a crash!
<andyrock> welcome :)
<gotwig> bschaefer: lol :D I  want crash, too ^^
<bschaefer> gotwig, go for it! It will be fixed soon :)
<gotwig> I have problems with dependencies, you also?
<bschaefer> umm, while compiling unity?
<gotwig> no
<gotwig> with normal upgrading
<bschaefer> haven't ran into any, sorry
<gotwig> bschaefer: I have also many problems with focus
<gotwig> bschaefer: text gets autoselected from my mouse touchpad
<gotwig> mhall119: I already have all the data I need, now I only have to filter it, for my recipefy scope in one output, http://paste.ubuntu.com/844105/
<kappesf> Somebody of the unity team there?
<kappesf> Ok even if not, maybe someone will read this: I'm again a user who will switch his pcs to Linux Mint, since i find Unity is unusable for productive work and even my girlfriend (casual user) HATES it. I would give it a try if there would be some possibility to customize anything. But even with the compiz tools there is almost nothing. Why do you throw all conventions which have grown over decades into the trahs by changing everyt
<kappesf> and i simply can't understand that ...
 * gotwig laughs
<snadge> its called unity cos its meant to work the same way for everyone ;)
<snadge> my issue isnt the change in mentality
<snadge> thats actually fine, i personally dont notice any functionality regressions
<snadge> its the bugs that piss me off, but its still relatively early days yet.. its showing signs of maturity, and as far as using something with its defaults.. unity has gnome-shell beat
<Saviq> greyback, hey, do you have anything in particular off of the list you'd like me to take care of?
<greyback> Saviq: I was just about to ask you :)
<greyback> Could you please figure out a way to get the active application tile?
<greyback> My attempt was using a Filter on the LauncherApplications model, but I failed to get it to work
<Saviq> ok I'll take a look
<greyback> thank you
<gotwig> mhall119: problem solved :D!
<Saviq> greyback, I just noticed one more thing with the hud
<greyback> Saviq: just one? :)
<Saviq> greyback, in Unity, the first entry is preselected whenever there're any results
<Saviq> and the tile respects that, too
<greyback> Saviq: ah I hadn't noticed that
<greyback> but interestingly in Uity's code, it asks bamf for the active application icon
<Saviq> greyback, yes
<Saviq> that's because in Unity focus remains with the window
<Saviq> in our case we get the focus
<greyback> ahh of course
<Saviq> we need to ask for the previously active window
<Saviq> the obvious difference will be that with Unity the window decorations don't change
<Saviq> with us - they will
<Saviq> s/will/are/
<greyback> yeah. I don't see how we can avoid that
<Saviq> not without tweaking the WM
<greyback> indeed
<Saviq> I'll get the initial tile done, then, and the preselection should be trivial
<greyback> Great, thanks
<Saviq> Kaleo, greyback, since I'm going to use LauncherApplication outside of the Launcher, do you want me to rename it to... Application? UnityApplication?
<Kaleo> Saviq: Application sounds good
<greyback> agreed
<Saviq> I'll have that as a separate MR against lp:unity-2d then
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> mhall119: there?
<gotwig> do you know how I can read out the language ?
<gotwig> gotwig: of an user
<mhall119> gotwig: os.environ['LANG']
<mhall119> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> hey mhall119
<mhall119> didrocks: hey, I started a quickly template last night
<mhall119> http://mhall119.com/2012/02/singlet-quickly-better-faster-simpler/
<didrocks> mhall119: I saw the blog post, it's a pity that I lost some time yesterday to start one as well :/
<mhall119> didrocks: I'm going to need to package it, is there anything specific I need to do?
<mhall119> now that I have this one, the others I need should be easy to copy/paste
<didrocks> mhall119: hum, is it already fully working? I think we should review the import list
<mhall119> didrocks: it's not 'fully working' yet, but create and package work
<didrocks> mhall119: I can review it tomorrow if needed and package the template
<didrocks> then, we can push it to universe
<mhall119> that would be awesome, I still have some work to do on this one (quickly run doesn't work)
<mhall119> then I'll need to copy/paste/tweak it to make 2 other templates
<didrocks> mhall119: ok, just push to your trunk today, and I'll review tomorrow, hopefully all the rush will be behind me :)
<mhall119> cool, thanks
<didrocks> mhall119: let's get the first one right, and then, it's easier for you to copy/paste
<didrocks> mhall119: I saw though that you removed the "search" method
<didrocks> mhall119: and finally, don't generate the .lens and .service file
<didrocks> mhall119: I would then suggest to put the metadata in the config file
<didrocks> so that it's clear people shouldn't change them
<didrocks> (I had a quick look this morning)
<mhall119> didrocks: the search method on my Lens sub-class?
<didrocks> mhall119: right
<mhall119> right, because the base Lens class doesn't do it's own searching
<mhall119> when I copy/paste that template for SingleScopeLens, I'll add the search stub back
<mhall119> same for when I copy/paste it for a base Scope template
<didrocks> mhall119: ah ok
<gotwig> mhall119: my parser finaly works
<mhall119> gotwig: yay!
<gotwig> the guys from #python helped me
<didrocks> mhall119: but so a "lens" template isn't a lens + one scope, it's the global one?
<didrocks> mhall119: I think the main one should be SingleScopeLens, we need to take that into account
<didrocks> so that it's clear on the template name :)
<mhall119> didrocks: a "lens" template, as I have now, is an empty lens
<gotwig> mhall119: but than I get just the UTF 8 thing
<mhall119> I'll make a singlet-singlescopelens template too
<mhall119> gotwig: from os.environ?
<gotwig> from the $LANG variable
<mhall119> I get en_US.UTF-8
<didrocks> mhall119: I mean, people will want to create a "lens", and they expect getting a lens + scope
<gotwig> mhall119: yes, that I mean
<gotwig> mhall119: how can I cut that, till the en?
<didrocks> mhall119: I think we should make it clear that what people want is the lens + scope choosing a right template name
<mhall119> didrocks: well they shouldn't
<didrocks> mhall119: the opportunistic programmer won't focus on undestand the difference between lenses and scope IMHO
<mhall119> didrocks: people may want an empty Lens and then separate Scopes
<didrocks> yeah, people "may"
<didrocks> but most won't
<mhall119> ok, I can see your point
<didrocks> I'm fine with the 3 templates
<didrocks> I just think we should guide to the right template by default, the easy one
<didrocks> like calling the lens template "lensonly"
<mhall119> ok
<didrocks> or something like that
<gotwig> mhall119: how  can I use the first dot as a seperator, so I only get en in the variable, e.g?
<didrocks> we will discuss that tommorrow, back on compiz :)
<gotwig> mhall119: sry, I mean _
<mhall119> gotwig: one second
<mhall119> gotwig: os.environ['LANG'][:os.environ['LANG'].index('_')]
<mhall119> didrocks: do you think I should give "placeholder" categories and search results, so that the user has a technically working lens after quickly create?
<mhall119> or leave them commented out like I have
<mhall119> mhr3: ping
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, basically, we had that kind of stuff in the ubuntu-application template
<didrocks> mhall119: then, we added the "add" command
<mhr3> mhall119, sup
<didrocks> which try to uncomment
<didrocks> like
<didrocks> quickly add scope
<mhall119> mhr3: hey, does Unity 5.2 or 5.4 support hot reloading of Lenses yet?
<didrocks> and quickly add search
<mhall119> didrocks: ok, I'll look at those scripts
<mhr3> mhall119, no
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, look at the add from ubuntu-application (like adding the indicator support IIRC)
<mhall119> mhr3: please, please, please tell me that feature is coming
<mhall119> unity --replace as part of the development cycle is a horrible thing
<mhr3> mhall119, sorry, i can just tell you i'm not working on it
<mhall119> mhr3: do you happen to know off hand if it would be really difficult to implement a unity --reload that does that?
<gotwig> mhall119: thanks for all
<gotwig> the fish ;P
<mhall119> you're welcome
<mhr3> gord, do you know of any special reasons we don't monitor the lens directory to support new lenses on the fly?
<gord> mhr3, uh, i know me and njpatel discussed it at some point like a year ago now and we definitely had reasons why we couldn't do it at that moment in time - i'm willing to add it to my list of things to do if you'd like :) - i can't see any blockers right now anyway
<njpatel> no, I think it's perfectly possible now
<njpatel> mhr3, I didn't have time last cycle, is all
<mhall119> it would make writing and installing lenses significant better
<mhall119> from a user experience point of view
<njpatel> just FilesystemLenses needs to be updated, the rest will react accordingly
<mhr3> in an ideal world :)
<mhall119> njpatel: second request, would it be difficult for Unity to also look in ~/.local/share/unity/lenses/ ?
<mhall119> so people testing locally don't need to install system-wide
<njpatel> mhall119, the rest is async, so they wouldn't be expecting things to be only done at runtime, it wasn't the case before, but it has been since 11.10
<mhr3> mhall119, yes, because lenses are dbus-activated, you can't do that from home dir
<njpatel> mhr3, , i mean ^
<njpatel> mhall119, right, what mhr3 said
<njpatel> we could do Exec activation, but that's future stuff
<mhall119> njpatel: the .lens is dbus-activates? or just the .service?
<njpatel> mhall119, .lens tells us which service to start, so at the very least you'd still need the .service file in /usr/*
<njpatel> however the .service file could happily point to an executable in ~
<mhall119> njpatel: the .service file isn't necessary if I'm going to run the lens daemon process manually from a terminal (again, local testing)
<njpatel> Sure
<mhall119> that's less important than hot reloading of lenses though
<mhall119> JohnLea: ping
<gotwig> mhall119: why dont you recommended me lxml sooner :P?
<gotwig> it is perfect for parsing & etc.
<mhall119> gotwig: I've never heard of lxml before
<JohnLea> mhall119; pong
<mhall119> JohnLea: hey, could you get me 4 or 5 areas where the Ubuntu community can be involved in the design aspects of Unity?
<gotwig> mhall119: its realy a mighty thing
<mhall119> I already have running the prototypes (launcher, multi-monitor lightdm)
<mhall119> JohnLea: and while we're on the subject, will there be any design prototypes or anything that users could try during the upcoming Global Jam?
<JohnLea> mhall119; I've just written an article about how to participate in Unity design that which hopefully I'll be able to publish in a day or two ;-)
<mhall119> JohnLea: perfect, will you send me a link when it goes up? (or email me an advanced copy?)
<JohnLea> mhall119; it's quite a long article
 * mhall119 enjoys reading
<mhall119> :)
<JohnLea> mhall119; do you subscribe to the design blog?  I'll be posting it there
<mhall119> JohnLea: I think so
<JohnLea> mhall119; cool, I'll try to get it posted very soon
<huayra> JohnLea I found a post yesterday
<JohnLea> hyia huayra
<huayra> (actually on Tuesday) which gave me a very concrete idea of how to help you, and so I did the unity test (did skip some of the 171 tests, but still...)
<huayra> it was on a pink website
<huayra> let me check if I can find the link
<mhall119> huayra: pink or orange?
<huayra> I believe it was pink
<huayra> *checking*
<mhall119> huayra: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/ ?
<huayra> Pink with orange in the URl: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/02/unity-54-whats-new-and-call-for-testing.html
<huayra> ;)
<huayra> yes mhall119 :D
<huayra> great, simple and inspiring post
<mhall119> balloons: ^^ :)
<AlanBell> is HUD ready for testing for orca users yet?
<mhall119> tedg: good morning
<mhall119> AlanBell: do you think you could put together a list of steps for people to do accessibility testing on the various Unity components during the Global Jam?  Something simple enough for people not familiar with accessibility to follow
<AlanBell> yeah, we discussed doing that last night
<AlanBell> basically running orca and doing the unity testing script would be great
<AlanBell> I need some help packaging up a speech dispatcher plugin that takes the orca output and gives you a transcript in a file
<mhall119> AlanBell: if you can blog about those two, with steps for testing with orca, and links to the speech dispatcher that needs packaging, I'll put it on our list
<AlanBell> ok
<tedg> Howdy mhall119
<tedg> When is global jam?
<mhall119> tedg: March 2nd to the 4th. http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/file.conf goes in /etc/speechdispatcher/modules and a line needs to be added to /etc/speechdispatcher/speechd.conf
<AlanBell> AddModule "file"  "sd_generic" "file.conf"
<tedg> mhall119, So that puts it after UI Freeze...
<AlanBell> and then it generates output in /tmp/orca.out, thats about it
<mhall119> AlanBell: I'm making a list of "targets" for global jam, so if you have that somewhere I can link to it would be more helpful
<tedg> mhall119, One thing that'd be good is making sure all appindicators set their title's, but those should really be translated.
<mhall119> tedg: are you talking about in HUD?
<AlanBell> mhall119: yeah, I will blog it, but thought I would state it here as well
<mhall119> AlanBell: send me the link when you blog it please
<AlanBell> tedg: the things that are all called "image"
<tedg> mhall119, So for app indicators we use the title in the HUD.  So if the title was "Tomboy" the entry would be "Tomboy > Create New Note"
<mhall119> tedg: ok
<tedg> AlanBell, ?
<mhall119> tedg: if you could blog about HUD testing, with steps for what to do, what to look for, and where to report problems, I'll link to it
<tedg> mhall119, The way it will be without a title is "Untitled Indicator (tomboy-notes) > Create New Note"
<tedg> Okay
<AlanBell> the indicators in the top panel, there is "messages image" and the rest are just called "image" to orca users
<tedg> Also another good thing there would be checking for a11y strings.
<tedg> AlanBell, Hmm, that's odd.  We're setting some a11y information on them, or at least we're passing it up the stack.
<AlanBell> that might have changed recently I was going to do a full test of 5.4
<tedg> AlanBell, You should talk to Luke, he did that work, not sure if it's a regression.
<AlanBell> how do you test the a11y strings?
<tedg> AlanBell, Luke tells me when they're broken :-)
<tedg> Or for App Indicators?
<AlanBell> it is possible to use orca with eyes
<tedg> We can do that programatically.
<tedg> AlanBell, Sure of course.
<tedg> There's lots more things that I could test.  It's the joy of testing, there's always more to do.
<tedg> :-)
<AlanBell> programmatic testing doesn't find things like the calendar widget trapping you
<cjohnston> Could someone please take a look at bug #933464 and let me know if theres anything else I need to add
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 933464 in unity "On a multi-monitor setup, the system indicator appears on the wrong screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933464
<didrocks> greyback: everything is fine on the unity-2d side? didn't spot any issue on the released version?
<greyback> didrocks: nope nothing major, I think it's ok
<didrocks> greyback: awewsome!
<greyback> didrocks: any ETA for freeze-end?
<didrocks> greyback: we have an issue in unity still now
<didrocks> greyback: I don't see an unfreeze before tomorrow morning
<didrocks> greyback: what you can do though
<didrocks> is branching trunk
<didrocks> to another branche
<didrocks> where you merge stuff (you have to ensure it builds and the test passes)
<didrocks> then, tomorrow
<greyback> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> propose a merge
<didrocks> then, we will be sure it actually builds and test passes and will be pushed to the ppa
<didrocks> wdyt?
<greyback> didrocks: we don't have a big pile up yet, was just curious
<didrocks> greyback: it's kind of all fire around me since this morning :)
<greyback> didrocks: I can imagine. Well no pressure from us
<didrocks> greyback: thanks!
<nloewen> does lp:unity build right now?
<nloewen> I keep getting errors and I don't understand why.
<nloewen> unity/plugins/unityshell/src/IMTextEntry.cpp:49:3: error: ‘key_nav_focus_change’ was not declared in this scope
<nloewen> how do I fix this ^
<nloewen> I guess there isn't anyone here who can help with compiling unity?
<mhall119> didrocks: ^^
<didrocks> nloewen: you need nux trunk
<didrocks> for that particular error
<nloewen> ok thanks. where can I get that?
<mhall119> lp:nux most likely
<didrocks> yeah :)
<nloewen> ah, ok.
<nloewen> didrocks: I compiled nux and did a make install, that fixed the error one error I listed, but I still have another.
<nloewen> unity/plugins/unityshell/src/QuicklistView.cpp:223:10: error: ‘NUX_KP_LEFT’ was not declared in this scope
<didrocks> nloewen: hum, not sure about that one though, let's wait to other people around I guess
<nloewen> I'm also getting it for NUX_KP_UP and NUX_KP_DOWN
<JohnLea> mhall119; hyia, just posted the community design article on design.canonical.com
<mhall119> JohnLea: thanks, I'll read it in a few
<om26er> jjardon, ping
<om26er> you still fixing some of indicator-power bugs?
<om26er> bug 933466
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 933466 in indicator-power (Ubuntu Precise) "Power icon doesn't show charging or draining" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933466
<om26er> tedg, hey ^^
<tedg> charles, ^
<om26er> acpitool shows battery is discharging but the indicator does not update
<charles> tedg: thanks for the ^
<charles> that sounds like what mterry was seeing the other day, too. hmm, but the guy in this ticket says he's seeing the same behavior in the /old/ version of indicator-power
<charles> I'll test a bit with upower --monitor-detail
<charles> om26er: thx for the heads-up
<om26er> charles, that guy would be me ;-)
<charles> om26er: :)
<nhaines> I am looking forward to testing HUD, but it doesn't seem to be enabled after all today's updates in precise.  :)
<nloewen> nhaines: its in the unity ppa.
<jjardon> Hi om26er, I commented in the bug
<Velmont> I'm getting quite frustrated now. -- Unity and home-directories over NFS and/or pam_ldap really doesn't mix at all. -- It works some times.
<om26er> jjardon, great! thanks :)
<Velmont> I'm not able to find out when it is reproducable and when not. But often just hangs, -- a few reboots and yay it works.
<Velmont> Anyone know anything about it?
<Velmont> Right now seems to be hanging on "Adding plugins" (but not always there).
<om26er> jjardon, I replied on the report :)
 * thumper does a little dance
<thumper> unity 5.4 gets one step closer
<mhall119> +1
<htorque> chrisccoulson: hi! do you know if the thunderbird toolbar will stay light colored for 12.04?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hey, ping
<malin> mhall119: do you have time to look at my code again? I can not figure out what is wrong, but this code does not work https://launchpad.net/unity-buss
<malin> I have installed the .service-file in /usr/share/dbus-1/services  both .lens and .scope in /usr/share/unity/lenses/buss/  and the file called "buss"  in /usr/local/bin/
<mhall119> malin: so for lenses and scopes, they run in the background constantly, they don't get executed on each search
<mhall119> malin: what you do is, in __main__, you create the lens/scope object, and put it into the Gtk MainLoop so that your process doesn't exit
<mhall119> in the Daemon's __init__, you need to connect your search methods to dbus notifications, this will call your Daemon's search method when the user enters search terms
<mhall119> malin: look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-sample/python-5.0/view/head:/unity-scope-wikipedia
<mhall119> line 21 it connects the dbus signal "search-changed" to the Daemon class's on_search_changed() method
<malin> so I have to run: chmod +x buss.lens  and so on?
<mhall119> no, I don't think so
<malin> I thought I puted it in the mainloop?
<malin> ah, okey
<mhall119> the .lens is just information about your lens
<mhall119> the mainloop just keeps your Daemon object in-memory
<mhall119> the mainloop keeps your program from exiting
<mhall119> look at line 103 of that same file
<malin> so I have putted the code in wrong loop?
<mhall119> it creates a new instance of the Daemon class, which connects itself to dbus's search-changed, then it enters the mainloop so that the program doesn't exit, removing the Daemon instance
<malin> line 103 on tat example?
<mhall119> malin: you search code belongs in a function inside the Daemon class
<mhall119> you wire that function to the search-changed dbus signal
<malin> so I have to write line 103 at end of my code?
<mhall119> malin: you can take evertying from line 85 to the end of the file, and put it at the end of your code
<malin> ah okey :)
<mhall119> then put line 32-57 of your code into a function in the Daemon class
<mhall119> or, you know, you could just use Singlet
<mhall119> which does all of this for you
<mhall119> but only on Precise
<malin> ah, I run Precise
<malin> so singlet is easier?
<mhall119> Singlet just hides all of this other stuff so you don't need to do it yourself
<malin> ah
<mhall119> malin: look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/onehundredscopes/dictionary/view/head:/dictionary-lens to see how to do things with Singlet
<mhall119> global_search and handle_uri are both optional
<mhall119> all you are required to define is the search method
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> mhall119: will the new video lens be soon in 12.04 :-)?
<mhall119> davidcalle: ^^ ??
<malin> Do lenses made with the old method work in precise?
<mhall119> malin: yes, Singlet is just a wrapper around that
<malin> okey )
<gotwig> mhall119: do you have experience with encoding in python?
<mhall119> string encoding?
<mhall119> or media encoding?
<malin> mhall119: I added those lines from that example-file + added my code to a function. Do I have to edit the code from that example-file somehow? I still can't get it to work. I have not looked at Singlet yet
<malin> mhall119: I think I should start looking at Singlets instead, this is too difficult for me at the moment :)
<charles> om26er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-power/+bug/933466/comments/9
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 933466 in indicator-power "Power icon doesn't show charging or draining" [Critical,In progress]
<mhall119> malin: if you push your latest code I'll take another look at it
<malin> mhall119: okey :) thank you so much for being so patient with me :)
<mhall119> malin: just passing it on, davidcalle did the same for me when I was getting started :)
<malin> awh :)
<malin> I don't take things very fast, but when I have taken it... :)
<mhall119> malin: I hope that you'll mentor someone else who needs help, once you've caught it
<bschaefer> thumper, ping, I have a good solution to that alt+f1 key nav thing
<malin> mhall119: of corse :) I love to help others :)
<bschaefer> thumper, also found a crash in IMTextEntry while copying/pasting but the fix is in my new ibus support branch
<malin> mhall119: I will push the new code soon, just gonna check if I have the original buss.py-file somewhere
<thumper> bschaefer: hi
 * thumper is running unity 3d using llvmpipe :)
<thumper> effectively doing everything in software
<thumper> it is a little slower
<thumper> but nothing that makes it unusable
<thumper> bschaefer: I was up until 1am debugging last night
<thumper> bschaefer: but we found the fix \o/
<om26er> charles, confirmed the fix works for me as well
<thumper> bschaefer: well, when I say we, I mean njpatel after I had gone to bed :)
<thumper> hi om26er
<bschaefer> thumper, haha
<thumper> bschaefer: what is your alt-f1 fix
<om26er> hey thumper :)
<bschaefer>     case XK_F1:
<bschaefer>       if (state & nux::NUX_STATE_ALT)
<bschaefer>       {
<bschaefer>         parent_->KeyNavTerminate(false);
<bschaefer>       }
<bschaefer>       break;
<bschaefer> :)
<bschaefer> since it only gets to that switch statement when key nac is active
<thumper> bschaefer: so... removing exit on alt keypress?
<bschaefer> yup
<thumper> bschaefer: what about alt-tab ?
<bschaefer> ill have to add one for tab
<bschaefer> hmm I wonder if there is a state for tab
<bschaefer> wait nevermind had it backwords in my head
<thumper> bschaefer: there is a XK for tab
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> i was thinking NUX_STATE_TAB haha
<bschaefer> but swtiched tab and alt around
<thumper> I think the key ways to get out are:
<thumper> esc, alt-f1, alt-tab
<bschaefer> what was yours?
<thumper> were there others?
<bschaefer> hmm alt+f4?
<thumper> alt+f4 is normally "close window"
<thumper> is that an expected exit from keynav mode?
<bschaefer> im not sure
<bschaefer> I was told ALL shortcuts
<bschaefer> should exist from key nav...
<bschaefer> well at lease that is what it says in the bug report
<gotwig> help me pls in python
<gotwig> does someone know how I can convert unicode to a bytestream?
<bschaefer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/869122
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 869122 in Ayatana Design "Launcher - difficult to exit from 'alt+f1' Launcher navigation mode" [Critical,Fix committed]
<bschaefer> "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/869122"
<bschaefer> opps
<malin> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/view/head:/buss
<bschaefer> - Pressing any keyboard shortcut should exit the 'Alt+F1' navigation mode and perform the keyboard shortcut action the user expects
<thumper> gotwig: which language?
<thumper> gotwig: python?
<gotwig> thumper: python
<gotwig> thumper: like I said
<thumper> gotwig: u"\N{SNOWMAN}".encode('utf-8')
<thumper> gotwig: sorry, missed your first line
<bschaefer> thumper, so Ill have to go through and make sure all the shortcuts are working
<gotwig> thumper: It's a bit more tricky
<gotwig> thumper: 2 slow ^^?
<gotwig> thumper: wait I have a paste
<mhall119> malin: ok, __name__ won't be __main__ anymore, so get rid of that if and unindent the code inside it
<malin> mhall119: if you wonder why the name is almost equal to bus as in dbus is just a coincidence. This lens is tend to be used to get info about when busses from the local transport-system in my town goes.
<thumper> bschaefer: hmm...
<gotwig> thumper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/844972/
<malin> so I should comment out all the code inn __name__  ?
<WarriorIng64> Hello
<mhall119> malin: just remove line 33
<gotwig> thumper: you dont know lxml, right?
<thumper> gotwig: not really
<bschaefer> thumper, which is going to get ugly when we have to keep adding in shortcuts...
<mhall119> malin: then change buss() to buss(self, scope, search, search_type, cancellable)
<mhall119> def buss(self, scope, search, search_type, cancellable):
<thumper> gotwig: what does parse do?
<mhall119> ^^ line 32 should look like that
<WarriorIng64> I just installed the Unity 5.4 PPA and haven't been able to log into Unity, and I was directed to come here if I had issues (http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/02/unity-54-whats-new-and-call-for-testing.html)
<thumper> bschaefer: yes, we need a better solution
<thumper> bschaefer: email the ninjas :)
<thumper> WarriorIng64: what problems are you seeing?
<bschaefer> thumper, alright!
<gotwig> thumper: parse the output from the submit action
<malin> ah, and then I change indent. I missunderstood that as to comment out :p
<mhall119> malin: finally, on line 22, add the following:
<mhall119> self._scope.connect("search-changed", self.buss)
<thumper> gotwig: the issue is that you have some code somewhere that is expecting a string
<thumper> or doing a subtle conversion
<thumper> and causing the explosion
<gotwig> thumper: a bytestring yes...
<WarriorIng64> thumper: I tried logging into Unity after following the directions for installing the PPA on that page, and I landed in GNOME Shell instead (already installed). When trying to run unity --replace in a terminal, it tells me Unity is not installed, and I can't install it via apt-get since it depends on compiz, which it won't install for some reason
<gotwig> thumper: and I cant convert it somehow
<gotwig> thumper: I already asked the python pro's
<gotwig> they said me that, too. but they dont realy know how to solve that
<thumper> WarriorIng64: um...
 * thumper looks at the ppa
<malin> mhall119: Now I will check with log out and in again to see if something happens :)
<gotwig> thumper: realy sad situation :( couse this should be part of my scope
<thumper> it seems that the compiz that is needed for unity isn't in the unity-team ppa
<thumper> and isn't in main either
<thumper> I'm running the daily crack of compiz
<thumper> WarriorIng64: I'm not sure exactly what the problem was, but I'm guessing that when you did the dist-upgrade, it removed unity due to unmet dependencies
<thumper> or something strange like that
<WarriorIng64> thumper: is there something I could try to correct it, or should I ppa-purge and wait?
<thumper> WarriorIng64: I'd suggest backing out the ppa
<WarriorIng64> ok
<thumper> WarriorIng64: and reinstall unity
<thumper> then comment on the post
<thumper> I'm not sure who that is for orangenotebook
<om26er> WarriorIng64, hey before reverting can you pastebin the result of sudo apt-get install unity from terminal
<mhall119> thumper: orangenotebook is balloons
<thumper> mhall119: ah... ok
<mhall119> and for the record, that line, out of context, would make me look insane
<WarriorIng64> om26er: already started ppa-purge, but I have that output here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/845065/
<malin> mhall119: I changed the code, loged out and back in, but nothing :S
<mhall119> malin: any of your print statements being run?
<WarriorIng64> hmm, ppa-purge wants me to uninstall gwibber for some reason
 * om26er thinks you might be using another ppa with this one
<thumper> gotwig: if you are utf-8 encoding your form
<thumper> gotwig: you need to give a post header saying that you've utf-8 encoded the form elements
<gotwig> thumper: and where
<gotwig> thumper: dont realy understand
<malin> mhall119: the print-statement for results is being run. the thing is. The lens is not presnted in dash either
<mhall119> malin: look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/view/head:/lens/buss.lens
<malin> ah or, no, i commented out a print-statement and I don't think I should do taht
<malin> *that
<gotwig> thumper: http://lxml.de/dev/api.html
<gotwig> thumper: something like that? search for utf-8
<mhall119> malin: print statements don't do anything, so I won't matter
<mhall119> malin: you have some problems in your .lens file
<mhall119> DBusPatch should be DBusPath
<mhall119> and the path should match what is in your lens code
<malin> yeah, the lens should be presented with or without a print-statement :)
<malin> ah
<mhall119> /net/buss/lens/buss
<malin> okey, and what is the coresponding path in my lsenscode? :)
<mhall119> ^^
<malin> I think that' where I have failed a lot, and what I feel is not described enough
<malin> typically me to write patch and not path :p
<mhall119> what you pass to Unity.lens.new
<mhall119> malin: you'll also need to call self._scope.export() in your Daemon's __init__
<malin> so I have to write this "/net/buss/lens/buss", "buss"  in the .lense or this: "/net/buss/lens/buss"
<gotwig> thumper: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.python.lxml.devel/5650
<mhall119> just /net/buss/lens/buss
<mhall119> no quotes
<malin> without the quotes, okey
<thumper> gotwig: what if you don't utf-8 encode the search string?
<thumper> gotwig: it looks like the library you are using is encoding it
<gotwig> thumper: yes
<malin> mhall119: in python, is it right to have; at the end of a method-call? As I have done? I am more familiar with java
<malin> java syntax
<malin> mhall119: hm.. I changed what you told me to, but still not presented in dash
<WarriorIng64> thumper: okay, I got the current Unity 5.2 back and running now. Thanks!
<mhall119> malin: in python it isn't necessary, but it's not a syntax error either
<malin> okey :)
<thumper> damn
<mhall119> malin: bzr push your changes again
<malin> mhall119: okey
<malin> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/files
<balloons> hey.. saw a mention in here.. missed it before
<balloons> thumper, mhall119 unity 5.4 is due to hit the archive soon.. sounds like that might be the issue your having?
<thumper> balloons: 5.4 probably won't hit until monday
<thumper> balloons: and given I've just hit another serious issue...
<thumper> gah...
<mhall119> malin: un-indent line 61 down
<balloons> well.. yea.. I kind of suspected.. but the point is it was intended to go out
<balloons> hence the unsteadiness
<thumper> :)
<malin> mhall119: does that mean it should be indented one indent to the right?
<malin> #something  <<--- from this to
<malin>     #something <<-- tho this?
<mhall119> malin: line 62 shouldn't be indented at all, everything else indented under that accordingly
<malin> ah, I see
<gotwig> thumper: I think I know the error
<gotwig> thumper: I think its becouse it takes in its standard version GET
<gotwig> and the query is over 127 chars long
<gotwig> couse its POST, and POST queries can be quite long, right?..
<balloons> but yea.. I'm the guy behind theorangenotebook.. just in case you ever need a target for the chair throwing.. heheh
<charles> om26er, ty
<malin> mhall119: I can push thecode again, cause it still won't run
<om26er> yw charles :)
<mhall119> malin: anyting showing in the dash yet?
<malin> nope
<malin> :(
<mhall119> malin: is your icon file where your .lens files says it is?
<malin> yeah
<malin> I can of course double check it
<mhall119> malin: and your buss file is where your .service file says it is?
<malin> mhall119: icon file is where my .lens file says it is
<gotwig> thumper: do you know at which place I have to place the .method ?
<malin> mhall119: yeah, buss file is where my .service file says it is
<mhall119> malin: run "python buss" in the directory you're developing the 'buss' file
<mhall119> malin: oh, give your scope a different dbus path
<mhall119> call it /net/buss/lens/buss/main
<malin> okey
<davidcalle> gotwig, it's coming really (like tomorrow if things go well)
<mhall119> malin: I'm about to end my day, but if you push your latest code we can pick it back up tomorrow
<malin> here is the output from terminal: http://pastebin.com/5N2uVUSB
<gotwig> davidcalle: ? what ^^
<davidcalle> gotwig, the video lens (sorry, was afk earlier)
<gotwig> mhall119: can you help?
<gotwig> davidcalle: oh great !
<gotwig> I always asked here
<gotwig> for that
<gotwig> :D
<mhall119> malin: oh, line 20 of your buss file
<gotwig> will it have a global scope?
<mhall119> should be Unity.Lens.new
<mhall119> with a capital L
<gotwig> mhall119: can you maybe help?
<davidcalle> gotwig, local videos are available from the Home dash. For the remote ones, you will have to go in the lens.
<gotwig> http://lxml.de/lxmlhtml.html#forms says I can use .method to change the type of the form
<thumper> gotwig: sorry, deep debugging an issue right now
<gotwig> davidcalle: np
<gotwig> davidcalle: are you doing it?
<davidcalle> gotwig, yeah
<gotwig> davidcalle: oh!
<gotwig> davidcalle: you're my hero
<davidcalle> gotwig, lol
<gotwig> davidcalle: why no youtube scope?
<gotwig> ^^
<gotwig> davidcalle: are you good in python?
<davidcalle> There is Youtube Movies and Youtube Education. But I'm not the one taking care of the sources, it's another dev.
<gotwig> davidcalle: I like Youtube Movies
<davidcalle> gotwig, it depends, do you need help with something?
<gotwig> davidcalle: but will they be location dependend?
<gotwig> the real youtube movies are
<malin> mhall119: I did those changes. I will push the code again. There is still nothing in dash
<davidcalle> gotwig, they should be at release time.
<davidcalle> gotwig, it will be based on your IP adress.
<mhall119> malin: run "python buss" again
<mhall119> see if you have any more errors
<malin> mhall119: okey
<malin> mhall119: here is the errors:  http://pastebin.com/rdgSY7ES
<mhall119> malin: oh, that's something from dbus, I'm not sure what it means, maybe davidcalle or mhr3 can help
<davidcalle> malin, can't help on this one, I've learned to ignore these GLib-GIO critical... :)
<malin> davidcalle: ah... so there I am stuck? :)
<malin> anyway thank you very much for helping so far :)
<malin> maybe I can try google those dbus-errors
<davidcalle> malin, the lens should work anyway
<malin> davidcalle: it dosen't .)
<davidcalle> malin, currently there is a regression and Unity needs to be restarted after each lens daemon restart.
<malin> :)
<malin> it's not present in the dash
<davidcalle> malin, have you already seen it in the dash?
<malin> nope
<malin> never
<davidcalle> Is the code somewhere?
<malin> it is
<malin> moment
<malin> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/files/7
<mfisch> mhall119: in your community-lens there are entries in the results.append(), are these just temporary entries/placeholders since the real data is coming from the scope?
<gotwig> can anyone help me :(?
<davidcalle> malin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/845134/
<davidcalle> malin, i've simplified your .lens it appears now.
<davidcalle> gotwig, what's the issue?
<gotwig> davidcalle: like I said, i dont know how to apply .method on my form submit request in lxml :
<gotwig> dash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/845123/
<gotwig> davidcalle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/845123/
<davidcalle> Oops, cat on keyboard crash.
<gotwig> lol
<gotwig> davidcalle: cant help me :/?
<davidcalle> gotwig, http://www.recipefy.com/en/recipe-search?search[value]=tomato
<gotwig> dash: page.forms[0].method = "POST"  does not work, e.g
<gotwig> davidcalle: is that GET??
<davidcalle> gotwig, wan't help you on the form method, but you can ask recipefy directly with this url :)
<davidcalle> can't*
<gotwig> davidcalle: is that GET?
<davidcalle> It is :)
<gotwig> davidcalle: I asked them for GET
<gotwig> davidcalle: if they can enable it for me
<malin> davidcalle: I changed the .lens as you sugested, but it dosen't appear here in dash
<gotwig> nice people ^^
<davidcalle> malin, start the daemon, then restart unity
<davidcalle> gotwig, indeed :)
<gotwig> davidcalle: realy ^^
<malin> davidcalle: ah, how do I do that?
<davidcalle> malin, in another terminal "setsid unity"
<malin> so i start the buss file like: buss &
<malin> and then run setsid unity ?
<davidcalle> malin, you should do it in another terminal, to see clearly what happens in your daemon. buss in one, setsid unity in the other
<davidcalle> gotwig, in fact, I always look for the form value, then try get with it (along the usual suspects : search, query, q, s). Works on a lot of websites.
<gotwig> davidcalle: realy nice people
<gotwig> davidcalle: now I did all this thing for nothing^^
<gotwig> :/
<davidcalle> gotwig, hehe
<gotwig> davidcalle: but they did what I requested
<gotwig> ^^
<gotwig> allrecipes wouldnt do that
<gotwig> lol^^
<malin> davidcalle: output from buss: http://pastebin.com/ceiW8Yuk   output from setsid unity: http://pastebin.com/rQAtrdbF
<davidcalle> malin, from what I see, you should change your daemon header to #! /usr/bin/python
<davidcalle> malin, and don't give the same dbus name to your scope and your lens. (but the lens one should equal the one in the .lens file)
<malin> so there is something wrong in the .scope ?
<malin> hm.. what should the one in the scope be called then?
<davidcalle> You don't need a .scope file when the scope and the lens are in the same daemon.
<malin> so I can change it something else and it could be anything?
<malin> so I can just delte the scope?
<davidcalle> Yep
<malin> okey
<malin> davidcalle: then I got: Failed to own name net.buss.lens.buss. Bailing out. when running buss from a terminal
<davidcalle> And in your daemon file, change the scope to "Unity.Scope.new ("/net/buss/lens/buss/main")" for example
<malin> but if I have deleted the scope file, how can I do that in the daemon-file?
<davidcalle> malin, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/files you only need the daemon (buss), and buss.lens
<malin> still get: Failed to own name net.buss.lens.buss. Bailing out.
<davidcalle> and the service file, but that's not mandatory to test it.
<malin> davidcalle: okey
<davidcalle> This is because your daemon is already running. Check your terminals to see if it's there. If not : type "ps aux | grep buss"
<davidcalle> It will show the running proccess, and kill it with "kill processnumber"
<malin> ah, it was running alreaddy yes
<davidcalle> (it's the first number)
<malin> okey
<malin> well.. it still not appear in the dash
<malin> :S
<davidcalle> What the terminal output from the daemon says?
<davidcalle> (wow, excuse my english, it's getting late ;) )
<malin> there is no output from daemon
<malin> ah, I don't think my english is perfect either :) I am Norwegian
<davidcalle> Ok, don't stop the daemon. and from another term, "setsid unity".
<malin> I did
<malin> but I can try again
<davidcalle> Hum.
<malin> I can post the output from setsid unity if is of any interest?
<davidcalle> Could you paste the daemon file and the lens file as they are now?
<davidcalle> malin, not really
<malin> I can paste them both to pastebin
<davidcalle> Yes please
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-17
<malin> buss daemon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/845168/  and buss.lens  http://paste.ubuntu.com/845171/
<davidcalle> "Når går bussen.." (I have an utf-8 bug in my term)
<davidcalle> malin, there is a problem in your .lens file :  Name and Icon need to be capitalized.
<davidcalle> Name=Buss
<davidcalle> Icon=/usr/share/unity/5/buss.svg
<malin> davidcalle: ah, but it works for me, but i could remove the norwegian letters
<davidcalle> malin, it was working when I tried it the first time. It's just now, a crash that has messed up my utf8 :)
<FloatingGoat> hey
<FloatingGoat> unity
<FloatingGoat> oh
<FloatingGoat> how wonderus it is
<FloatingGoat> im so glad i stuck around
<FloatingGoat> i knew it would pay off
<malin> davidcalle: so net.buss.lens.buss should be: Net.Buss.Lens.Buss  ? and in the icon-file should change from buss.svg to Buss.svg ?
<malin> or is it icon to ICon
<malin> ah, that what it is. I see
<davidcalle> malin, nope, just "name" to "Name" and "icon" to Icon"
<malin> davidcalle: okey
<malin> and the daemon-file is okey as it is? I get the norwegian letters in my terminal
<davidcalle> malin, looks fine, you can remove the "_m = dir(Dee.SequenceModel)"
<malin> holy sh....t it it it.. I can't belive it.. I see an icon in the dash
<malin> I dreamd of it last night
<davidcalle> :)
<malin> so that line is just to be removed :) okey
<davidcalle> yeah
<malin> it just dosen't print anything to the dash
<malin> but this was a huge step forward
<davidcalle> malin, indeed
<malin> it prints to the terminal
<malin> but not in the dash :) hehe
<davidcalle> malin, I got to go, ping me tomorrow if you need some more help. Good night ;)
<malin> thank you so much for helping me out the evening
<malin> I think I need more help and maybe tomorro :)
<malin> have a good night :)
<davidcalle> No problem!
<malin> :)
<mhall119> is there any standard or convention that should be followed when choosing a dbus name/path for a Lens or Scope?
<thomi> bschaefer: ping?
<bschaefer> hey thomi
<thomi> hi - there's a new version of by ibus testing branch, with several more tests.. I wonder if you're willing to try them out at some point?
<bschaefer> yes i can!
<bschaefer> ill pull the changes and let you know
<thomi> sweet - we're missing a bit of introspection inside unity to complete the tests (ideally we'd verify that the correct apps show up in the results)...
<thomi> for e.g.- when you search 'photo' (but in chinese) you should see shotwell
<thomi> also, apparently this should work no matter what locale you have set locally.
<bschaefer> o yes, testing the CJK parsing through xapian
<bschaefer> yup :)
<thomi> coolio
<bschaefer> that is also something I worked on haha
<thomi> keep me posted if anything interesting happens OK? :)
<bschaefer> will do! Should be able to do in a couple min
<bschaefer> thomi, everything worked except cipan guanli
<bschaefer> it was in english
<bschaefer> though my compiz freaked out
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> try it again maybe?
<thomi> compiz freaking out isn't a good sign ;
<thomi> )
<bschaefer> im doing it, and yeah the only one not in chinese is "cipan guanli"
<bschaefer> but im using a different TextEntry
<bschaefer> like im moving the ibus support form unity to nux and these changes should be coming in by the end of the week
<bschaefer> though im not sure how that would effect the test...
<bschaefer> thomi, nevermind it worked :)
<thomi> sweet
<bschaefer> a big thing we will need to add test for is ibus-hangul
<thomi> hangul?
<bschaefer> and making sure the space gets committed correctly, but Ill talk to you about it when the code langs
<bschaefer> hangul = korean
<thomi> bschaefer: ahh, ok
<thomi> well, if we have good test data the tests should be trivial to write
<bschaefer> thomi, but awesome work! The test will be very to easy to write now!
<bschaefer> thomi, also for pinyin we can test tab, the arrow keys
<thomi> I'm not very happy about the way we initialise the engine, it seems a bit cludgy, but it seems to work anyway
<bschaefer> they change pages on the popup box
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah, I need to take a better look into it!
<thomi> ahhh, ok
<thomi> well, it's probably not worth spending much time on right now
<bschaefer> yeah, soon though!
<bschaefer> thomi, as I have to dig through ibus's source files for the python apo
<bschaefer> and the online version isn't very helpful with set_value and get_value (which I think we will need to use more of)
<thomi> bschaefer: ahhh.. what are you looking for?
<bschaefer> thomi, well right now I want to be able to get inactive engines and set them as active, so we dont ever have to open up "ibus-setup"
<thomi> bschaefer: I do that in my code
<thomi> check out autopilot/emulators/ibus.py
<bschaefer> thomi, well I need to dig through your code!
<thomi> well, I can return both a list of active and inactive engines
<bschaefer> yeah
<thomi> I *think* I know how to make an engine active.... with a bit of digging
<bschaefer> but when I tried setting the inactive ones using set_gloabl_engines I was getting a runtime error
<thomi> hmm,
<thomi> OK, I'll look into that
<bschaefer> saying it wasn't active
<bschaefer> but! A good place to look is
<bschaefer> ibus/setup
<bschaefer> if you download the source
<bschaefer> as it has that entire "ibus-setup" source code which is doing that when you hit the add key
<bschaefer> Im just not as good as reading python code ;)
<bschaefer> thomi,  DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Failed: Can not find engine pinyin.
<bschaefer> is what that test does when you remove pinyin from "ibus-setup"
<bschaefer> under the active list
<bschaefer> thomi, thats why I just used the active list cause I couldn't find how to add them :(
<thomi> ahh, ok
<thomi> Yeah, I was trying to read the src for ibus-setup yesterday.
<bschaefer> sorry I should have said that
<thomi> it's not that python code's hard to read, it's that *that* python code is hard to read ;)
<bschaefer> haha that is what I was thinking
<bschaefer> so I need to figure out how the add is working
<bschaefer> what ill do is start tinkering with the add code and start commenting stuff out until I break it haha
<bschaefer> ill try to do that this weekend or next week :)
<bschaefer> thomi, we also have some test from nux coming in to cover a lot of this too!
<thomi> cool
<FloatingGoat> whoever came up with the pressure reveal
<FloatingGoat> is a friggin genius
<FloatingGoat> seriously
<bschaefer> thumper, hey, do you have a sec? An update on ibus stuff
<thumper> bschaefer: I'm just about to head into town to buy a new toaster :)
<thumper> bschaefer: whazzup?
<bschaefer> thumper, awesome! I need to get one...haha
<bschaefer> so right now
<bschaefer> the ibus works 100% in the Hud
<bschaefer> but for some reason in the dash it seems to lose the popup box sometimes
<thumper> hmm
<bschaefer> when you have multiple windows, and the cursor is not correct
<thumper> there is a bit of code somewhere that is stealing focus
<thumper> which the hud is being super careful of
<thumper> so that may be the difference there
<bschaefer> yeah, I was also look at this over OverlayRenderer
<bschaefer> which the Hud uses and not Dash
<bschaefer> but thats good to know; but what is nice is everything is working correctly for ibus ;)
<bschaefer> nux wise
<bschaefer> and copy/cut/paste still works until we get that into nux
<bschaefer> so all I have to do is figure out who is stealing focus, and or why the dash isn't rendering the box correctly
<thumper> cool
<thumper> awesome to hear
 * thumper away for a bit
<bschaefer> and we will have a solid release :)
<bschaefer> good luck getting the right toaster!
<rectec> I'm not very clear on HUD's development. Will the code be merged with Unity? If so, does anybody know when?
<rectec> Won't it be merged with Trunk?
<gotwig> mhall119: morning :-)!
<gotwig> mhall119: please help with my lens: ./cooking-lens   File "./cooking-lens", line 41     filters = []     ^ IndentationError: unexpected indent
<gotwig> mhall119: what do I have to import, and how?
<rye> Aha! with HUD one cannot do Alt+PrintScreen
<rye> because this combination only works (for some reason) when alt is depressed
<rye> gotwig, re: IndentationError - it means that the code is not indented properly, i.e. not enough or more than needed spaces at the line indicated
<davidcalle> didrocks, hello. Just so you know, MIR accepted on the video lens and scope.
<didrocks> davidcalle: woow! I'll make unity recommends it
<gotwig> rye: what you mean
<rye> gotwig, your message to mhall119
<davidcalle> didrocks, thanks :)
<gotwig> rye: yes, but I still dont understand it...
<rye> gotwig, in python, there are no block delimiters, could you please pastebin the code so that I could tell what's wrong?
<gotwig> rye: yes
<rye> gotwig, have you programmed earlier in any other language?
<gotwig> rye: I am still programming in other languages
<gotwig> rye: Java
<gotwig> rye: I am still a student :X
<rye> gotwig, ah, then the habit of indentation vs blocks will kick in... It took a while for me - i migrated from Perl :)
<gotwig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/845480/
<gotwig> rye: hm, I just wanna do this lens/scope I've been working for it so long
<gotwig> rye: I have to cancel developing it today I think
<gotwig> rye: for longer time, becouse I won't have the time in future..
<rye> gotwig, ah, the whole code is not indented correctly
<gotwig> rye: so how may I do it ^^?
<gotwig> rye: I tried to merge something from original Python code for lenses with code from singlet library
<rye> gotwig, give me a minute
<gotwig> rye: wanna see the scope for it?
<gotwig> rye: I think I will commit it to my bzr branch... wait
<rye> gotwig, quick hint - it's recipes, not recips
<rye> gotwig, and another question - where did you get the boilerplate code from?
<gotwig> rye: from the python example for lens and scopes ( that simple lens, and wikipedia scope) , and from a singlet example
<gotwig> rye: I dont realy know how to do it it with singlet
<rye> gotwig, do you have the link to that wikipedia scope?
<gotwig> rye: wait
<davidcalle> rye, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-sample/python-5.0
<gotwig> rye: and why for the scope?
<gotwig> rye: thats the code for my scope : http://paste.ubuntu.com/845492/
<gotwig> rye: the bus names are different, right?
<rye> gotwig, hm, I think you have mixed singlet and sample which are not directly compatible in the lens, the scope you pasted is ok
<rye> davidcalle, thanks!
<gotwig> rye: :D juhu , I worked long on the scope
<gotwig> rye: just began to work on a lens
<gotwig> rye: can you help me?
<gotwig> rye: I dont know if I should choose singlet or the normal python gobject code
<rye> gotwig, let me try to run the example lens first (i always wanted to see how it works :)
<rye> erm, is unity supposed to crash when i run setsid
<gotwig> rye: could be, just restart all, than run the lens, than run the scope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you said you can have VBox with multiple screens, anywhere I can read on that?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Gerry said it, i tried, failed miserably
<Saviq> oh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: basically in the settings  of the VM there is a "Screens" setting
<tsdgeos> you can set it to two there
<tsdgeos> but the inner VM never detected 2
<tsdgeos> even if i had "two" virtualBox screens
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but give it a try, it's like 5 sec to try :D
<Saviq> doing that now
<Saviq> so it requires to go fullscreen then
<tsdgeos> does it?
<tsdgeos> it didn't here
<tsdgeos> maybe that is what broke :D
<Saviq> stoopid
<Saviq> it complained about only one screen being connected
<Saviq> just to open two windows on one screen when I connected the second one
<gotwig> Saviq: lol
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, seems to work, kind of
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did you have to disconnect the second real screen?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<tsdgeos> did you have to go fullscreen?
<Saviq> no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it helps a lot with the perception of it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I could have two small windows next to each other that worked fine
<tsdgeos> :-/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, when I switched to fullscreen
<tsdgeos> i mean :-/ it doesn't work for me :D
<greyback> morning
<Saviq> tsdgeos, each of them fullscreened on two separate screens
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and then I had to tweak the displays _inside_ the vm
<Saviq> i.e. xrandr
<Saviq> 'cause they cloned instead of being left/right
<tsdgeos> xrandr does not recognize two displays here
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which driver are you using inside the VM ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, vboxvideo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, although I might be using the non-OSE version
<Saviq> let me check
<Saviq> yeah virtualbox-4.1-4.1.8-75467~Ubuntu~oneiric
<tsdgeos> aaaah
<tsdgeos> i'm usign the vesa_Drv
<Saviq> well
<tsdgeos> no vboxvideo driver here
<Saviq> that explains stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you need to install the additions
<tsdgeos> i tried
<tsdgeos> something failed
<tsdgeos> let me check again
<Saviq> well, jockey should tell you to do so
<gotwig> rye: ok, I changed many things
<gotwig> rye: now I only have problems with dbus
<gotwig> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/845514/
<gotwig> rye: afk for 20 min's :-)
<rye> erm, Am i correct that the wikipedia.scope and sample.lens are completely unrelated?
<rye> gotwig, you still have the dbus bus name  from the example
<tsdgeos> installing the guest additions fails to compile utils.c
<gotwig> rye: so where do I have to change it
<davidcalle> rye, the sample lens can host any kind of scope. The wikipedia scope is to be considered also as a sample scope. They are here for learning purposes.
<gotwig> rye: should I commit it to my bzr, so you can see all files?
<tsdgeos> otoh using jockie seems to have worked
<tsdgeos> cool
<gotwig> dont know why
<gotwig> but bzr sucks
<gotwig> why do I have merge problems, if this is my 2.th commit o.0? an my first commit is totaly empty?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looking at the mm stuff... have you considered the HUD at all?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's the exact same case as with the Dash
<tsdgeos> not yet
<tsdgeos> is the hud merged already?
<Saviq> no, but just wanted to know whether you guys have in mind that we might have more than just one component to be moved around
<tsdgeos> probably the same for the shortcuts overlay?
<Saviq> yeah
<tsdgeos> or shortcut overlay has to show on all screens?
<Saviq> no, I don't think so
<Saviq> hud should be merged soon, as in maybe even today
<tsdgeos> added to the todo list
<tsdgeos> so we don't forget about it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I tested out your move-dash branch quickly, seems to work nicely :)
<tsdgeos> cool
<Saviq> except for the second shell being positioned wrong
<tsdgeos> lots of headaches not to lose focus and stuff
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hide-mode 0 ?
<Saviq> yes
<tsdgeos> try hide-mode 1 :D
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> working on that as we speak
<gotwig> oh forrgot bzr remove
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah I saw yesterday that you had an idea on what's happening
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, better in hide-mode 1
<gotwig> rye: https://code.launchpad.net/~gotwig/lens-cooking/lens-cooking
<gotwig> rye: afk
<Saviq> greyback, hmm, is the lack of highlight _inside_ a focused launcher tile some new design?
<Saviq> I'm only getting a glow
<Saviq> around the tile
<gotwig> can someone help? I have problems with dbus, why does the lens not work/communite with that scope? :/ https://code.launchpad.net/~gotwig/lens-cooking/lens-cooking
<htorque> Cimi:  hi! can you tell me if the thunderbird toolbar will stay light colored for 12.04? i modified the icons of two extensions and i don't want to change those again for nothing. ;-)
<rye> by the way, bug #934055 :(
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 934055 in unity "Alt+PrintScreen is impossible with HUD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934055
<Cimi> htorque, light colored?
<Cimi> screenshot?
<davidcalle> gotwig, your .scope file is wrong
<greyback> Saviq: no new design
<Saviq> greyback, ok, checking with trunk
<htorque> Cimi: http://i.imgur.com/ExpK6.png
<rye> htorque, http://ubuntuone.com/2InpyFE2dUNV11zWijd7Ie - that's what you are referring to?
<greyback> Saviq: I'm gonna propose hud2 for merge
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can I see the TODO for MM so I don't bother you with known issues I find?
<rye> ah, you guys have labels...
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, panels positioning doesn't seem to be there
<davidcalle> gotwig, here is what a scope looks like. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/unity-lens-videos/remote-videos/view/head:/video-remote.scope
<tsdgeos> Saviq: waht do you mean by panel positioning?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, currently multiple panels only work with screens lined up to their top edge
<Saviq> but that should be easy now that panels now which screen they belong to
<tsdgeos> Saviq: still don't get what is the problem
<htorque> rye: yes, it was light-on-dark before, now it's the other way round. :-)
<Saviq> i.e. they always align to y=0
<tsdgeos> but note i have one screen "physically" behing the other :D
<tsdgeos> so...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, try having one above the other
<tsdgeos> what would you expect?
<tsdgeos> the down one having no panel?
<Saviq> I would expect it to have a panel (I think)
<tsdgeos> and it doesn't?
<Saviq> no, both get stuck to top edge
<Saviq> tsdgeos, both of your screens are the same res, right?
<tsdgeos> they would be if the intel driver worked
<tsdgeos> so not really
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then align them by their bottom edge
<Saviq> i.e. a left of b
<Saviq> but not "common" top edge
<Saviq> just move the smaller one down a bit
<tsdgeos> i see
<Saviq> all panels get stuck to the top edge of the desktop
<Saviq> not screen
<tsdgeos> Saviq: write that there
<Saviq> I will
<Saviq> tsdgeos, done
<Saviq> greyback, is the last "in progress" item for HUD done?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you alt+f1
<Saviq> do you have the whole launcher item highlighted?
<gotwig> davidcalle: does it work for you?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah
<tsdgeos> doesn't work for you?
<davidcalle> gotwig, I don't have the time to test it right now, sorry.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nope, just a glow around it
<tsdgeos> ah true
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, must be something on my side then, ignore
<Saviq> well, actually
<tsdgeos> no no
<tsdgeos> i can repro
<tsdgeos> sorry
<Saviq> ok then, bug
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is that a pure unity-2d-shell bug?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i.e. does it work with 1 screen only?
<tsdgeos> seems not
<jofazepa> good morning
<greyback> Saviq: just noticed background MR comments, need to deal with them first
<gotwig> davidcalle: is my .lens file also wrong? it has the same format
<davidcalle> gotwig, your .lens file looks right.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, it's a trunk issue
<gotwig> davidcalle: no
<gotwig> davidcalle: it has an other namespace
<gotwig> davidcalle: do I need a .service  fileß
<Saviq> greyback, tsdgeos confirmed - in trunk launcher tiles don't get highlighted properly on focus
<davidcalle> gotwig, only if you want your lens to start when the session does. But you don't need it at that point for things to work.
<greyback> Saviq: damnation. And good catch
<apw> anyone else seeing unity appindicator menus as only the shadow frame for the first use?
<apw> bug #934072
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 934072 in unity (Ubuntu) "drop-down menus only partially drawn and sometimes displaced" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934072
<apw> smb, ^^ i am seeing the same as you with different h/w, so i suspect its generic
<smb> apw, True. So at least "good" it seems indipendant
<apw> yep, handy you have radeon in this case
<Saviq> The Internet is coming!
<Saviq> bbiab
 * tsdgeos is having more problems than expected with the _NET_WM_STRUT_PARTIAL thing
<gotwig> davidcalle: it works partialy
<gotwig> davidcalle: I can acess the lens, even the scope does not work, and there's no content http://paste.ubuntu.com/845514/
<gotwig> davidcalle: is the error when i run the lens, is that even an error?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there?
<apw> unity launcher super+<number> shortcuts are now completely broken for already running applications
<apw> bug #934084
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 934084 in unity (Ubuntu) "super+<number> keys now cause launch to wedge with the key hints shown and retains focus instead of selecting the requested window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934084
<gotwig> please tell me, if this is an error or not http://paste.ubuntu.com/845514/
<davidcalle> gotwig, is the dbus path in your scope daemon /net/launchpad/scope/information/wikipedia ?
<gotwig> davidcalle: you can see that in the bzr branch
<gotwig> davidcalle: its not
<davidcalle> gotwig, the dbus path in your scope daemon should match the one in your .scope
<gotwig> davidcalle: it does?
<gotwig> davidcalle: is the /net important?
<gotwig> davidcalle: if I use the / I get another error
<gotwig> davidcalle: NameError: name 'sys' is not defined
<gotwig> davidcalle: solved. so now I get Failed to own name net.launchpad.lens.cooking. Bailing out.
<davidcalle> gotwig, the Failed to own name means that the daemon is already running. So check if you have it running in an other terminal.
<gotwig> davidcalle: :-)
<gotwig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/845514/
<gotwig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/845589/ , after I restart unity
<davidcalle> gotwig, what's in your /usr/share/unity/lenses/<lensname folder?
<gotwig> cooking.lens  cooking.svg  recipefy.scope
<didrocks> davidcalle: I binNEWed the videdo lens btw
<didrocks> it wasn't
<didrocks> I need to push it to main now if you have the MIR ack bug # hadny
<didrocks> handy*
<davidcalle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-video-remote/+bug/933610
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 933610 in unity-scope-video-remote (Ubuntu) "[MIR] unity-scope-video-remote" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<gotwig> davidcalle: but thats not a problem I think. The lens does start up, and works, but without the scope
<davidcalle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-video/+bug/933609
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 933609 in unity-lens-video (Ubuntu) "[MIR] unity-lens-video" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<davidcalle> didrocks, ^^
<didrocks> thanks :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, about the binNEWed, I don't know what it means :)
<didrocks> meaning that the video lens wasn't available in ubuntu
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok
<gotwig> davidcalle: could be the scope not working?
<davidcalle> gotwig, can you please paste your .scope file and .scope daemon ?
<gotwig> davidcalle: I am pushing it right now. https://code.launchpad.net/~gotwig/lens-cooking/lens-cooking
<davidcalle> ok
<gotwig> davidcalle: should be ready now
<davidcalle> gotwig, 		in the lens daemon : self._lens = Unity.Lens.new ("/net/launchpad/lens/cooking", "sample") replace "sample" by "cooking"
<gotwig> davidcalle: or I think I dont saw that
<gotwig> davidcalle: libunity-WARNING **: unity-scope-factory.vala:110: Unable to load /usr/share/unity/lenses/cooking/recipefy.scope: Key file does not start with a group
<didrocks> greyback: hey, do you have a minute?
<gotwig> davidcalle: oh i see it
<greyback> didrocks: for you, always
<gotwig> davidcalle: do I need ['NAME']?
<didrocks> greyback: so, basically, with the merger lab network issue we had, someone removed the lock without noticing
<didrocks> greyback: we got 2 branches merged
<greyback> didrocks: oh dear
<greyback> didrocks: want me to revert them?
<didrocks> greyback: I'm wondering if we can release with it or not (saw you discussed a regression previously)
<didrocks> or revert yeah
<didrocks> and then integrated them back
<davidcalle> gotwig, where?
<gotwig> davidcalle: its away
<gotwig> davidcalle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/845604/
<gotwig> davidcalle: a properly error message, tough ^^
<gotwig> davidcalle: yeah it works, partialy
<greyback> didrocks: you can release with them. One is code cleanup,  the other adds transparency to the panel
<didrocks> greyback: good, thanks for confirming :)
<greyback> didrocks: np
<gotwig> davidcalle: thanks for your help. now I only have scope error
<davidcalle> gotwig, no problem. I got to go, if you need some help during the week-end, I should be around.
<om26er> greyback, hey I was just looking into unity-2d I think the launcher_arrow_outline_rlt.png et all are updated
<om26er> aren't they supposed to not use glow
<om26er> *are not updated
<apw> didrocks, are we aware that Super release handling is broken in unity ?
<didrocks> apw: compiz -0ubuntu4 should fix it
<didrocks> did you get it?
<apw> didrocks, hmm i updated only 2 hours ago but it seems we have -0ubuntu3
<didrocks> apw: let me check
<didrocks> apw: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/1:0.9.7.0~bzr2995-0ubuntu4
 * apw updates again
<apw> Calculating upgrade... Done
<apw> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<apw> ii  compiz                                            1:0.9.7.0~bzr2995-0ubuntu3                   OpenGL window and compositing manager
<didrocks> hum, not published yet?
<apw> didrocks, odd indeed, as it claims to have build about 2 hours ago, and shows as released at least 1 hour ago ... and we publish every 30m now ... so it should be i'd guess
<didrocks> apw: right, that's why I was surprised when you pinged me, for me, it was already available
<didrocks> apw: vila is confirming he didn't get it as well
<didrocks> are the publishers stalled?
<apw> Superseded 34 minutes ago by compiz - 1:0.9.7.0~bzr2995-0ubuntu4
<apw> so we are probabally in the window
<didrocks> yeah, you're right
<didrocks> apw: I have rollback a patch, RAOF confirmed it fixed it for him as well
<apw> didrocks, will retest once i manage to get the update
<apw> didrocks, thanks for the info
<didrocks> apw: yw, sorry for this, I really didn't spot it (don't use super + number) testing compiz for almost a full day :/
<didrocks> apw: keep me posted
<apw> didrocks, it also makes Super+<scroll wheel> go wrong too
<greyback> om26er: correct, they're on our list of UI things to fix.
<didrocks> apw: I confirm it works with the update here (same, I never zoom, my poor nvidia didn't really support it :/)
<apw> didrocks, heh they need to go on the list of things to test, indeed they should be on the automated tests really
<didrocks> apw: totally agreed, I requested that upstream for their autopilot patch
<apw> didrocks, also ... the whole upside of unity (i am told) is these Super+foo shortcuts and how they make life soooo much better; so we'd better be testing them
 * apw goes to pokeing the archive ... oi you where is my update
<gotwig> hey
<apw> didrocks, anyhow, thanks for the prompt fix
<gotwig> may help me with my scope :X?
<didrocks> apw: yw ;)
<smb> didrocks, Just to let you know, the ubuntu4 compiz seems indeed solve the sticky s-key issue. The ghost-menus are still there, not sure this is expected.
<didrocks> smb: there were some ghost menus for some people before, the patch was supposed to fix it, but made it worse in some configuration, I reverted the patch (and people were it regressed confirmed it's better)
<smb> didrocks, Ah, ok. Yes, indeed its less of a problem to wiggle the mouse to have the menu than getting the s-key unstuck
<didrocks> :)
<smb> didrocks, btw, not sure this is something else you already are aware of and it is a bit buried as a side note in the bug about ghost-menus I filed: some apps seem to have a different color in sub-menues
<didrocks> smb: yeah, I noticed that too, not sure if it's in Cimi's hand or sam's
<Cimi> didrocks, unity or gtk bug, bit I have a workaround
<smb> Ok, so at least it is known
<smb> fwiw, firefox seems unaffected
<AlanBell> so what is unity 5.6 and do we get it in Precise?
<AlanBell> bit concerned about bug 923274
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 923274 in unity (Ubuntu) "when HUD is installed, can not take screenshot of window with Alt+PrtSrc" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923274
<AlanBell> that has been retargetted for 5.6 and I don't really want screenshots to be broken in the LTS forever
<apw> didrocks, ok, the update to -0ubuntu4 sorted out the Super+N key, but the bad menus are now pretty common
<didrocks> apw: I don't get "bad menus" at all anymore though since -0ubuntu3 (the cherry-picked commit upstream)
<didrocks> AlanBell: 5.6 is next week
<AlanBell> ok, thats fine then :) I thought with 5.4.0 being before feature freeze there might not be updates
 * smb wonders whether pressing prt-scr is still supposed to open a window telling about the screenshot or just dumping them into pictures...
<seb128> smb, dumping them in the images directory
<seb128> there is a bug discussing it
<seb128> but it's a GNOME design decision at the base, making keybindings work like they do on phones etc
<smb> seb128, Right it does that.
 * smb is not sure he likes all those design things
<seb128> nobody likes changes
<seb128> we can't stay put for ever though
<seb128> if you want to stay put nobody force you to update, you can keep using warty ;-)
<smb> seb128, Just questioning the sense of making noise and flashing and then dumping stuff somewhere for me to find out. Guess I can be glad that it still makes some sound and is flashing. :-P
<seb128> smb, well you use non interactive mode
<seb128> smb, run gnome-screenshot and use the ui if you want an ui
<seb128> smb, but that's going to be adjusted before precise
<seb128> it's just middle on an unstable cycle, you have to deal with some experiments
<smb> seb128, which of course I know from looking into my crystal ball ;)
<seb128> smb, stop complaining, you use an unstable distro, deal with it
<seb128> smb, or stay on a stable version
<smb> seb128, Same way you have to deal with user getting surprised users. face it!
<seb128> sorry but it has been a long week and it's tiring to have people complain about every little details going wrong mid unstable cycle
<seb128> smb, ...
<seb128> smb, very constructive thanks
<mhall119> is there anyway, in python, to detect whether a Lens is running in Unity 4 or 5?
<smb> seb128, Its ok, I can imagine there has been a lot coming up
<Daekdroom> Despite preferring the screenshot UI showing up, it's a bit less practical.
<seb128> smb, I've nothing against users being surprised and I think I've taken time to tell you what the change is and that's it's worked
<seb128> smb, now whining and complaining is not useful
<seb128> smb, it's known and will be worked, if you can't deal with small issues don't run an unstable distro ;-)
<cking> hrm. if I don't have a Pictures directory print screen breaks
<smb> seb128, You realize that I am "forced" to use it because otherwise we don't find the bugs before release, do you?
<seb128> cking, open a bug on launchpad using ubuntu-bug gnome-screenshot
<cking> will do
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> smb, if that reassure you some 10 users find and reported that bug before you ;-)
<seb128> find->found
<apw> seb128, given using a stable version was described as 'carear limiting' i don't think he can do that
<seb128> apw, well, understanding that we have to deal with some ditches and that they are some known issues is also welcome
<Daekdroom> seb128, will there be any way to tell the user where the screenshot was saved?
<seb128> apw, there is a difference between giving feedback and complaining
<seb128> Daekdroom, yes
<seb128> Daekdroom, for the third time it's known and will be fixed
<seb128> we just had to get features first
<Daekdroom> Ok.
<seb128> we can't fix all bugs before feature freeze
<cking> filed bug 934187
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 934187 in gnome-screenshot (Ubuntu) "gnome screenshot breaks if I don't have ~/Pictures directory " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934187
<seb128> cking, thanks
<seb128> cking, do you have an Images directory?
<seb128> cking, it stores them here for me
<cking> nope
<seb128> cking, what is .config/user-dirs.conf have as image dir?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> use-dirs.dirs
<seb128> XDG_PICTURES_DIR
<cking> ..my other issue why can't I save them where I want to - rather in some directory that I don't have? Where has my choice been removed?
<seb128> cking, you can run gnome-screenshot from the dash if you want the ui and selection
<seb128> cking, the rational from GNOME is that keybindings are non interactives, they just do the job
<seb128> cking, they added keybindings also to directly copy the image to clipboard
<seb128> cking, the idea is that you can i.e use the keybinding and ctrl-v to libreoffice
<seb128> no need to have a dialog, put a filename, save the file etc
<seb128> cking, it's an easier workflow for just dumping a screenshot or making a copy, it's also what i.e tablet devices do
<cking> XDG_PICTURES_DIR="$HOME/Pictures" - so I see, I grep this file, see where the screen shot is put and hunt for it there. easy!
<seb128> cking, no, you click on the big ubuntu logo in the first place of your launcher
<seb128> cking, it has a "recent files" and your screenshot should be there
<seb128> cking, you hit super key (win key) on your keyboard and it's there
<davmor2> cking: or just type screenshot in the files lens
<seb128> cking, you shouldn't have to bother with directories or paths in ubuntu
<seb128> cking, the dash should just list things for you
<seb128> cking, is that not working?
<cking> why would I type "screenshot" when I can just hit print screen? OK - I'm stuck in an old metaphore
<seb128> cking, the print screen key never opened files for you
<seb128> cking, it's actually easier nowadays, rather than picking a directory and file you press the key, open the dash and select the first file in "recent files"
<cking> I'm sure old print screen allowed me to specify where I dumped the file, but I see, the new metaphor is a bit of a change
<seb128> cking, it's less actions and easier, you don't have to use a file manager or know about directories
<seb128> cking, right, it's good for you who know what a directory is and about filesystem details
<seb128> cking, most users don't want to have to handle directories
<seb128> the new way is easier
<seb128> you are just used to the hard technical way and don't think about easier ways ;-)
 * cking brain coredumps
<davmor2> cking: if you open gnome screenshot app,  you can specify a different directory in there and that then becomes the default directory if you want to change it, prtscn will then send them there
 * cking wonders how many users need educating on this
<seb128> cking, well, we can stick to "use ls and command line because that's what 15 years linux user know"
<seb128> can't
<seb128> it's not that hard to click on the ubuntu logo and look at files there
<seb128> it's a like a few minutes wondering around to learn that files are there, and once you know it it's good
<cking> my dash board did not have the "recent files" in it, so I was a bit stuck
<seb128> hum, that seems like a but
<seb128> bug
<Daekdroom> Or a privacy setting.
<apw> seb128, how about this for discoverability ... when yo utake the picture we get the 'Dash' button to wobble
<cking> or just plain undiscoverable
 * cking falls back to ls
<cjohnston> om26er: yes, but 933464 is completely reproducable.. I have commented on the bug again
<cjohnston> bug 933464
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 933464 in unity (Ubuntu) "On a multi-monitor setup, the system indicator appears on the wrong screen" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933464
<seb128> cking, apw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/927952 the concensus seems to be we will bring back the dialog
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 927952 in gnome-screenshot (Ubuntu) "When I press the Print Screen button, it will not appear in "Save Screenshot" window." [Low,In progress]
<seb128> cking, apw: well anyway I don't disagree with the fact it's confusing, but 1- you guys need to be able with some level of changes, the new ui is not that hard, like the dash is not that hard to find 2- we need to be able to experiment a bit during unstable cycle, feedback is good, ranting about how broken changes are is not useful
<cking> sure, I won't ever rant, just ask nicely directed questions ;-)
 * apw is offended that you think he is ranting
<gotwig> hey there
<gotwig> has anyone expierience with scopes ?
<seb128> apw, well it started with "* smb is not sure he likes all those design things"
<seb128> apw, it was not especially addressed at you
<seb128> but stating issues you have is fine
<seb128> having a go at "design things" is not very constructive
<om26er> cjohnston, I am trying to reproduce it here. is that a laptop or pc?
<om26er> the point is I think its more easily reproducing when you are using a mouse
<cjohnston> pc
<gotwig> my branch is lp:lens-cooking, pls help me to fix the problem with the scope
<cjohnston> om26er: i could upload a new video to show that its still reproducable if needed
<smb> seb128, It is also not very constructive to be told that this is designed to be working differently now without a clear way to figure out that it is intended and an easy way to find out what the easy way is supposed to be. But ok, lets say it was said somewhat ambiguously
<om26er> cjohnston, i just plugged the external monitor, on my first attempt I saw the issue but after that I have not been able to.. would be great if you attach the video
<cjohnston> om26er: there is already one video attached.. do you want a second video?
<seb128> smb, you are ranting at the wrong place, that change came from upstream not ubuntu, we just packaged an update and we deal with the issue it created now
<om26er> 933464
<om26er> (wrong keyboard sorry)
 * smb slowly feels very annoyed of being called ranting all along
<seb128> smb, note for the record that many devices out there than normal user have behave this way and they manage to use them, so it must be doable somehow ;-)
<seb128> smb, people there just have knee jerk reactions to every change
<cjohnston> om26er: i have a call in 5 minutes
<om26er> cjohnston, its alright, i had in mind I saw screenshot on the bug
<om26er> but its a video already :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> i figured that was the easiest way to describe that particular bug
<gotwig> NameError: global name 'item' is not defined
<gotwig> does that mean the library is not loaden?
<mhall119> gotwig: where?
<mhall119> gotwig: usually that means you're referencing a variable you haven't defined yet
<gotwig> mhall119: the lens is now workin
<gotwig> mhall119: but the scope not^^
<mhall119> well that's progress
<gotwig> mhall119: checkout lp:lens-cooking
<gotwig> mhall119: hm, why does that happen :/?
<gotwig> mhall119: I just took this property method from lxml
<mhall119> gotwig: line 72 of the scope file
<mhall119> you are using 'item', but your loop is using 'i'
<gotwig> back, sry ubuntu just was a bit broken
<gotwig> mhall119: wanna take a look at my code?
<mhall119> gotwig: line 72 of the scope file
<mhall119> did you see my comment about that?
<cjohnston> om26er: do you need anything else from me for my bug or is it good to go back to confirmed?
<gotwig> mhall119: I dont thing so
<mhall119> you are using 'item', but your loop is using 'i'
<mhall119> that's probably the cause of your NameError
<om26er> cjohnston, sorry, I got side tracked, I have seen it happen in the past as well, I am going to set it to confirm and raise the priority
<gotwig> mhall119: why does it use item o.0?
<om26er> cjohnston, and will keep it as a release target
<mhall119> gotwig: you wrote the code
<cjohnston> om26er: ty
<gotwig> mhall119: I merged it with other code, what do you think can solve the problem?
<gotwig> mhall119: just call it item :X?
<mhall119> gotwig: change line 71 to be "for item in self.recipefy_search(search):"
<cjohnston> it's not a huge problem as i know what it takes to do it and not to do it, so im not horribly worried about it om26er, just one of those things that would make Ubuntu better for the masses if we didnt have the issue
<gotwig> mhall119: do you use gedit ?
<mhall119> not anymore, I switched to geany
<om26er> cjohnston, we really need to fix the mulimonitor glitches that are scattered all around unity ;)
<mhall119> om26er: do you have a multi-monitor tag for those bugs?
<cjohnston> hehe
<om26er> mhall119, yes its multimonitor
<gotwig> mhall119:   File "./unity-scope-recipify", line 69, in recipefy     for item in self.recipefy_search(search): TypeError: 'NoneType' object is not iterable
<gotwig> I already had such a problem
<mhall119> gotwig: sounds like recipefy_search isn't returning something you can loop through
<mhall119> gotwig: return results[0], where are you getting the 'resuts' variable from?
<gotwig> mhall119: I know that this also not works :X
<gotwig> mhall119: I merged it from the wiki scope
<gotwig> mhall119: I dont realy know how that search works
<mhall119> I can't help you with the lxml and recipefy parts, you'll have to look through their documentation/source
<jrzabott> Hello everybody...
<jrzabott> maybe somebody can give me a hand (in a good way)...
<jrzabott> Abou unity 5.4
<jrzabott> I'd like to be helpfull... but these unity 5.4 is screwing my head off... Each upgrade he wants to remove unity, or unity 2d or something important... any help how can I 'handle' these conflicts?
<jrzabott> First question... am I in the right place? LOL
<tsdgeos> i think this is more a development channel than a support one
<tsdgeos> but not sure
<jrzabott> mt too tsdgeos
<jrzabott> tsdgeos: :S
<greyback> jrzabott: you doing dist-upgrade?
<jrzabott> yes...
<greyback> jrzabott: in which case I'm not sure. I'm scared to advise anything :)
<jrzabott> i've used dist-upgrade 'til have the unity removed by a broken dependencie, some compiz-anything ot found... then edit my software sources, install unity 5.2 again, and running fine... no i'm trying to dist-upgrade with standard sources, and I still have a request to remove unity, or unity 2d...
<jrzabott> apt-get -f install, and aptitude  -f install... requests to remove unity 2d. :-(
<greyback> jrzabott: strange. Sometimes I let apt just do it, then immediately make it re-install unity-2d again. But I'm not a safe package updater usually
<jrzabott> manually?
<jrzabott> hehehe... thanks anyway...
<jrzabott> :D
<jrzabott> I'll try to do that...
<jrzabott> Maybe it works.
<greyback> well I let it remove what it wants, then I install again the bits it removed
<greyback> totally my impatient not-bothering-to-understand approach ::)
<jrzabott> LOL... i like that... but i'm affraid to get some weird for-me-unhandable when re-installing. hahaha
<greyback> jrzabott: yep, so definitely don't follow my advice
<greyback> :)
<jrzabott> But this is exactly the reason i'll follow...
<jrzabott> :D
<mhall119> JohnLea: is it okay with you if I copy/paste parts of your design blog into unity.u.c/getinvolved/ ?
<mhall119> with modification as needed
<jrzabott> The best to learn somthing, is to screw it up and try to fix
<jrzabott> thanks everyone...
<jrzabott> greyback: thanx man... i'll screw up my Ubuntu...
<jrzabott> LOL
<jrzabott> See ya...
<JohnLea> mhall119; yes no problem, go ahead. Thanks! ;-)
<mhall119> thanks
<greyback> JohnLea: quickest of questions! Width of flashing cursor in Dash search box is 1 pixel wide?
<JohnLea> greyback; I think so
<gotwig> HOOOORAY
<gotwig> IT WORKS ^^
<gotwig> you can search for cookies in unity!
<greyback> JohnLea: great, thanking you
<gotwig> greyback: do you like cooking :D ?
<greyback> gotwig: congrats! I'm guessing you made a lens
<gotwig> greyback: and a scope
<gotwig> greyback: for searching for recips, right from unity
<gotwig> greyback: awesome?^^
<greyback> gotwig: impressive!
<gotwig> greyback: with my own parser
<gotwig> greyback: no API ,
<gotwig> greyback: could be a good base for other scopes that dont have an API
<gotwig> greyback: check it out @  lp:lens-cooking
<greyback> gotwig:very much yes, well done. I'm now worried how the lens bar will behave if it gets over-full :)
<mhall119> gotwig: that's awesome, can you post a screenshot somewhere?
<davidcalle> gotwig, congrats ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-2d/abstract-modifier-handling/+merge/93215 the name class HotModifier seems a bit weird
<gotwig> mhall119: it still has errors, tough
<gotwig> mhall119: not realy errors, but you cant search for all strings
<mhall119> gotwig: still, it's pretty cool
<gotwig> mhall119: at least I can search for my german favourite recips ^^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what about m_superHotModifier?
<mhall119> and if you've got a screenshot, I'd like to share it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i mean the class name itself, not the variable name
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's kind of on purpose ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how else would you call it?
<gotwig> mhall119: what would you like to eat :D ?
<gotwig> mhall119: for the screenshot ^^
 * mhall119 will eat anything
<gotwig> mhall119: I am very happy becouse of that, you helped me a lot, you know
<mhall119> gotwig: use your favorite
<tsdgeos> Saviq: something like ModifierHotKey or ModifierHotKey[Watcher|Listener|Manager] ?
<mhall119> gotwig: happy to help :)
<mhall119> that's what community does, davidcalle helped me, I help you, you help ...
<mhall119> and we all win
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's not a Key per se, and we already have a HotKey
<davidcalle> mhall119, +1
<gotwig> davidcalle: also helped me
<gotwig> thanks for that, too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah, against HoyKey, HotModifier kind of makes sense
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, ignore me then :D
<gotwig> mhall119: the bad thing is, I am unable to cook xD
<gotwig> http://i.imgur.com/jfS59.png
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oof :), I loved the name ;)
<gotwig> check it out
<gotwig> Muffins ^^
<Saviq> gotwig, I want that!
<gotwig> cooking the 1337 way :P^^?
<gotwig> Saviq: lp:lens-cooking
<gotwig> Saviq: you cant search for all recips, tough ^^
<gotwig> its like an alpha version
<gotwig> Saviq: want to try it out?
<gotwig> mhall119: can my scope be part of the "100 scopes project" ?
<gotwig> mhall119: but you see the problem ?^^
<gotwig> mhall119: all have the same image
<gotwig> how can I hide my ip in IRC?
<mhall119> gotwig: just bzr push your code to the onehundredscopes project space, is all you need to do
<Saviq> gotwig, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/846012/
<gotwig> Saviq: working on it
<gotwig> Saviq: you're right
<apw> didrocks, i've had a couple of cases of the 'numbers' becoming wedged on on the launcher, i don't think there was any adverse effects other than uglyness
<gotwig> Saviq: I'm pushing right now
<gotwig> Saviq: and there are many bugs included
<Saviq> included? ;)
<gotwig> Saviq: :D
<gotwig> Saviq: but you won't break anything
<gotwig> I think
<gotwig> ^^
<gotwig> ok I pushed it
<gotwig> now waiting for launchpad
<gotwig> and also only one link works xD
<gotwig> that means what ever you click, only the first one gets launched...
<gotwig> have to work on that
<gotwig> Saviq: should work now
<gotwig> Saviq: oh no, launchpad is slow.. sr
<gotwig> y
<gotwig> Saviq: ready
<Saviq> gotwig, yup, it's working :)
<Saviq> I see muffins ;)
<gotwig> Saviq: awesome, dude^^
<gotwig> mhall119: are I am able to use icons in the results in lenses?
<gotwig> mhall119: I mean for the comments section
<Saviq> gotwig, current renderers are only: image + text
<gotwig> Saviq: ....
<gotwig> Saviq: :(
<gotwig> Saviq: but Unicode is allowed ?
<Saviq> yes
<gotwig> ❤
<gotwig> ^^
<gotwig> that saves space, you know :X ?
<Saviq> :)
<gotwig> Saviq: awesome, it looks realy good
<gotwig> Saviq: which format is better?
<gotwig> Saviq: 1❤ or ❤1
<Saviq> gotwig, is that "how many people like this?
<gotwig> Saviq: right
<Saviq> "❤ 125" maybe
<Saviq> you need the space /methinks
<Saviq> "❤: 125" ?
<Saviq> nah
<Saviq> not sure, really
<Daekdroom> '❤ 125' definitely
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> mhall119, hey
<mhall119> ready for our call?
<gotwig> ☭ lol
<mhall119> davidcalle: ??
<davidcalle> mhall119, sorry I'm not, I'm in a meeting.
<mhall119> no problem, just let me know when you're free
<davidcalle> ok :)
<didrocks> apw: hum, interesting…
<didrocks> apw: worthed a bug
<apw> didrocks, i'll try and get a screen shot next time and file it
<didrocks> apw: excellent, thanks :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, I won't be able to do our call. I'm leaving work in ten min and I won't be available until tomorrow.
<mhall119> davidcalle: ok, just a quick update then, we're on the TB's agenda for Monday to get the lens/scope dependency question answered
<mhall119> davidcalle: I'm also finishing a Quickly template for Singlet's SingleScopeLens, which will hopefully be in 12.04's Universe
<mhall119> and I'll be working on a template packaging branch for existing lenses and scopes to use
<mhall119> unless you've already started on tht
<davidcalle> mhall119, thank you for both! New devs are coming :)
<davidcalle> tht?
<mhall119> that
<davidcalle> Oh, sorry, template packaging, I misread it.
<mhall119> evidently I didn't hit the 'a' hard enough
<mhall119> "packaging template" makes more sense
<davidcalle> No time for it this week...
<mhall119> ok, I'll put something up
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok. I'll be in touch this week-end if I have time to do it.
<mhall119> does Unity 2d have HUD?
<didrocks> mhall119: not right now
<didrocks> mhall119: next week probably
<apw> didrocks, now i have the launcher on my left screen and the dash on my right
<apw> didrocks, do we do any multi-monitor testing at all ?
<didrocks> apw: I'm using 2 monitors
<didrocks> apw: the the tests have some
<didrocks> apw: you should have 2 launchers
<didrocks> one per monitor
<didrocks> the dash show where on the monitor where your cursor is
<apw> didrocks, right and when you hit Super the launcher goes purple, and the dash slides out of it
<didrocks> in autohide, yeah
<apw> didrocks, except in this case the left monitor launcher went purple, but the shading for it, and the dash itself was on the right one
<didrocks> apw: hum, DBO is your man then, I just tried on nvidia on don't reproduce
<didrocks> and*
<apw> didrocks, oh its not 'normal' it happened this time randomly
<apw> but there are cirtinaly a pile of new bugs in this update
<didrocks> apw: ah, you afraid me, so please file a bug and target it for 5.6
<didrocks> apw: this will need automated tests for races
<DBO> apw, I use multi-monitors all day, of course we test it
<DBO> I even use "the evil setup" just to make sure that works (using the right hand monitor as the primary)
<apw> DBO, what is different about you and me, as i see loads of bugs in this new version
<apw> and its not like i am a power user unity wise
<DBO> apw, whats going on dude?
<DBO> apw, I cant really help you or fix the bugs if I dont know about them :/
<apw> DBO, i just ended up with the left screen launcher sticking out and purple and the dash sticking out on the other screen
<DBO> apw, are you running any PPA's?
<apw> DBO, on i am filing bugs as fast as i can, this one has personal data all over it, so i am having to clean it up
<apw> DBO, nope
<DBO> apw, when you say the launcher went purple, what do you mean
<DBO> like a solid purple rect?
<apw> when you tap Super the launcher goes more purple and the dash emerges from its right edge, right ?
<apw> so now imagine that where the launcher and the dash are on differnet screens not together
<DBO> if you are using a purple background yes
<apw> i change as little as possible so i am testing what our users get
<DBO> did you move your mouse whilst opening the dash?
<apw> DBO i can't swear i didn't, i didn't intentionally do so
<apw> i should mention it wouldnt' go away either, and indeed thought it was closed
<apw> i had to open and close it again to get it to work
<DBO> didrocks, I thought the stuck super key thing was resolved in distro
<DBO> the dash was stuck open?
<apw> yes
<didrocks> DBO: it is, in compiz
<DBO> apw, click off currently only works on the monitor with the dash
<DBO> is that possibly why you couldn't make it close?
<apw> possible, my mouse was on the one with the dash, but if it thought it was with the launcher that was poking out, then perhaps
<DBO> apw, there is a race that can potentially lead to this
<DBO> its on our "to fix" plate
<DBO> but if you have a reproducible test case
<DBO> where you can trigger this every time
<DBO> I will happily look into it
<apw> DBO, first time i've seen it ... i'll worry about it then if it keeps happening
<DBO> apw, for the record I have seen it once too
<apw> DBO, i am also seeing the Super+<number> hint numbers getting stuck on the launcher
<DBO> didrocks, ^^
<DBO> that really sounds like the bug we talked about
<DBO> are you *sure* that was never in distro?
<didrocks> DBO: yeah, but it's reverted
<didrocks> and confirmed by a lot of people
<didrocks> DBO: this was in distro
<DBO> so maybe apw is out of date?
<didrocks> and rollbacked
<didrocks> I think he's up to date
<DBO> apw,  upgraaaaaade?
<didrocks> we discussed it earlier
<didrocks> and he didn't get it everytime now
<DBO> does he get it anytime now?
<apw> DBO i've upgraded to three different unities today, am on -0ubuntu4 right now
<apw> so i assume i am up to date
<didrocks> apw: you mean, 2 compiz (one from yesterday evening and one from this morning) and one unity
<apw> i managed to get the split launcher and dash to reprodce 3 times now, it was when my mouse was moving
<apw> didrocks, i mean that sort of thing yes
<didrocks> let's be precise and not trolling
<apw> though as unity is a plugin for compiz, i don't keep them separate in my head
<DBO> at this point we tend to think of it the other way round... :P
<apw> man forget it
<DBO> apw, yeah the dash/launcher thing I can reproduce by moving the mouse
<DBO> I know how to fix
<DBO> if you can still reproduce that stuck super keys thats a much bigger issue to me
<apw> we have had nothign but unity behoviour issues all day, we take the time to bother to report them, and you call it trolling
<cking> I think apw gave up the will to live
<DBO> awesome...
<DBO> well thats so fucking helpful
<cking> to be honest, he's been wrestling with it all day and was pulling his hair out
<DBO> the super bug is super annoying
<DBO> which is why I was asking him about it
<mfisch> mhall119: feedparser was awesomely easy
<mfisch> mhall119: thanks for the tip
<cking> i think he was super tired out
<DBO> but now I dont know if I need to go into super-mega-emergency mode about that bug or not
<mhall119> mfisch: no problem, I love that library
<mhall119> is ppa:unity-team/ppa stable enough for me to use it again?
<gotwig> hey
<cking> hiya, for some reason my desktop now only offers unity 2d and no longer has snazzy 3d. is there anything I need to check for?
<mhall119> cking: are you still using the same video driver?
<cking> yep, bog standard i915
<cking> it's quite curious really, I'm not sure what makes unity decide whether to used 2d or 3d
<cking> i've just pulled in some more updates, let me see if that fixed it
<davmor2> guys http://ubuntuone.com/7LFbNGGiQD0taHsHv7TOPT what's with the very bright blue notifications?
<spikeb> haha that looks like a bug to me
<gotwig> I have to say
<gotwig> my lens now works
<gotwig> with different images for recipes
<gotwig> and links
<gotwig> cooking lens @ lp:cooking-lens
<gotwig> sry, lp:lens-cooking
<gotwig> mhall119: may you help ? how can I do filter the LANG variable, so it only outputs the first 2 chars? or better use the _ as seperator
<mhall119> gotwig: os.environ['LANG'][:os.environ['LANG'].index('_')][:2]
<mhall119> does that work?
<mhall119> wait, I think I'm missing a bracket
<gotwig> mhall119: right, sry you already said me that :X
<mhall119> did I?  I couldn't remember who I did it for
<Lockal> Hi. Is it possible to set progress of application in unity panel without .desktop file?
<Lockal> I beleave there is a way, but I don't see it here http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.04/c/Unity-5.0.html#Unity.LauncherEntry
<Lockal> *believe
<mhall119> Lockal: why don't you have a .desktop file?
<mhall119> Lockal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI may be helpful
<mhall119> but it appears to use .desktop files too
<Lockal> mhall119, my app is designed to be used from its own directory. I don't want to use /usr/bin directory and place .desktop files somewhere in /usr/share, because this requires root privileges.
<Lockal> and .desktop files can't handle relative paths AFAIK
<mfisch> Lockal: if you end writing a .desktop file, there's a file validator called desktop-file-validate that might be useful
<mfisch> Lockal: you can put a desktop file inside ~/.local/share/applications too
<mfisch> Lockal: and if you're so inclined you can modify unity's menu file to point to a completely different directory, although the last tmie I did that I had mixed results
<mfisch> mhall119: I'm going to push that lens later today
<mfisch> Lockal: there is a Hidden field in the desktop file, not sure if that will do what you want though  http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-1.0.html
<gotwig> mhall119: do you know, how I can search for strings (here en) and replace it with an other?
<gotwig> mhall119: in python
<Lockal> mfisch, I wonder, why "Exec=./app" does not work with .desktop files...
<kklimonda> Lockal: because they are not executed from the directory your application is in
<kklimonda> (also designing the application to be ran from its own directory with UNIX in mind is just wrong
<mfisch> mhall119: should I push my lens/scope to onehundredscopes?
<mfisch> kklimonda: he could exec a script and have it cd I suppose
<mfisch> kklimonda: not sure why though
<kklimonda> well, he'd have to put the script in $PATH anyway
<kklimonda> it is a solution - everything can be fixed, it's just doing stuff the wrong way :)
<mfisch> kklimonda: agreed
<kklimonda> (not that I haven't been asked to do just that - but I always try to explain downsides and show how I see things)
<mfisch> kklimonda: are we going to start calling stuff un-unity-onic?
<mfisch> Lockal: why does it need to be run from the current directory?
<Lockal> mfisch, it is a good way to compile app for x86 and x86_64 and distribute them in 7z file. End user only need to extract the app somewhere and run it.
<kklimonda> mfisch: it's just a matter of time until Canonical provides some Unity HIG
<kklimonda> Lockal: preparing package (and a repository) is also a good way to distribute stuff like that
<kklimonda> (but then I know how to do that so I'm probably biased)
<kklimonda> although Firefox no longer reports what system version is it running on
<mhall119> gotwig: mystring.replace("fromthis", "tothis")
<kklimonda> so it became harder to do decently
<mhall119> mfisch: if you don't have a specific LP project, yeah, onehundredscopes is a good place for it
<gotwig> mhall119: I see
 * mhall119 is gonna do a clean install on release day
 * spikeb wonders why Unity doesn't have HIG
<mhall119> spikeb: apps will mostly follow the Gnome HIG
<mfisch> mhall119: I published my lens/scope: http://www.mattfischer.com/blog/?p=89
<mfisch> mhall119: you are liberally referenced in that blog entry ;)
<mhall119> mfisch: nice!
 * mhall119 adds another lens to his list
<gotwig> mhall119: there is now a new version , with language support for all supported languages from recipefy.com ( es, it, soon de)
<gotwig> mhall119: there is still a problem, it refreshes two times, that is not so nice for the user
<mfisch> mhall119: should I create my own PPA or can I get into an existing one for lenses/scopes?
<mhall119> gotwig: cool, I'll take a look in a minute
<gotwig> mfisch: do you like packaging :D ?^^
<mhall119> mfisch: ask davidcalle to add you to scopes-packagers and you can use that one
<gotwig> mhall119: would be good if someone could package my scope/lens :X
<gotwig> mhall119: I packaged thing , long time ago :X and it was hard
<gotwig> 'things'
<mhall119> gotwig: I'm working on reusable packaging files, ping me next week about them
<gotwig> mhall119: that sounds late , ok
<mfisch> gotwig: packaging is not really that hard
<gotwig> can I use launchpad recipe?
<mhall119> once you have the packaging files made you can
<mhall119> gotwig: do you have a screenshot of your lens yet?
<gotwig> mhall119: I already had one, but yes I can make a new one :X
<gotwig> mhall119: what you wanna eat ?^^
<gotwig> mhall119: beeeef :D?
<gotwig> an icon for my lens would be, delicious...
<mhall119> gotwig: it is getting on to dinner time, and I haven't decided what to make yet
<JackyAlcine> mhall119: pot roast?
<gotwig> cake?
<gotwig> mhall119: for the screen^^
<mhall119> JackyAlcine: in less than 2 hours? not possible
<JackyAlcine> or maybe some lasagna?
<JackyAlcine> Hmm, I only said it because I had some leftover in the fridge, lol.
<mhall119> gotwig: how about a dinner plate?
<gotwig> mhall119: nooo! burgers :X
<gotwig> mhall119: I dont have much time for such XXX^^
<gotwig> ***
<gotwig> mhall119: http://i.imgur.com/TUKIY.jpg
<gotwig> mhall119: you see the different images?
<Debolaz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/930515 <- Is there anybody I should prod about this?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 930515 in Ubuntu "title bar text glitch offset shadow" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mhall119> gotwig: looks awesome (and tasty)
<gotwig> mhall119: at the rop right corner you see what happens when a name is too long
<gotwig> mhall119: I chosed icons you see
<gotwig> mhall119: so it looks nicer
<gotwig> mhall119: and you see what happens if recipes dont have all data that I need
<gotwig> mhall119: the formating goes wrong
<mhall119> gotwig: it's still looking really nice
<gotwig> mhall119: do you think people will use itß
<gotwig> mhall119: maybe it gets into 12.04, lol xD?
<gotwig> would be cool...
<gotwig> mhall119: I have to add ubuntinis to the recipes list ;)
<mhall119> gotwig: http://ubuntuone.com/39qJekc7qJazKWUkE0segB what do you think?
<gotwig> mhall119: woho! not bad
<gotwig> mhall119: now only in monochrome, or sth. like that
<gotwig> mhall119: do you think it will look good, with just one
<gotwig> color
<mhall119> gotwig: http://ubuntuone.com/3zOjfZSenIiJ4e6kVmMM6H is the original SVG
<mhall119> gotwig: http://ubuntuone.com/2IfHzpBYM4bUThTGDShPrR is the monochrome version in svg, suitable for use as your lens icon
<gotwig> mhall119: not bad
<gotwig> mhall119: but I think its not realy that good, sry. But I will take it for now. Thank You
 * mhall119 never claimed to be an artist
<mhall119> but it'll get you started anyway
 * gotwig is a photoshop noob
<gotwig> I hate photoshop
<gotwig> mhall119: you know, I am a student, and I am going to do later my bachelor in computer science
<gotwig> mhall119: in the first semester we have photoshop, and only in the first, damn
<mhall119> popey: ^^ gotwig made the recipe lens
<gotwig> and mhall119 the icon ^^
<gotwig> will be in bzr in 5 mins
<popey> excellent excellent stuff
<gotwig> popey: realy :X ? Its not finished
<gotwig> popey: thank you
<gotwig> and my parents still dont understand, why I am so often in front of the PC, and call me a 'gamer' lolz
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> python is my game of choice
<gotwig> they think programming is no work
<mhall119> I'm on level 11
<gotwig> mhall119: :D
<gotwig> mhall119: in which levels come parsers :D ?
<mhall119> in python, never
<mhall119> I love the easter eggs
<gotwig> mhall119: oh, must be the extension pack
<gotwig> you know I did the lens
<gotwig> becouse my mother had no easy way to search for recipes
<gotwig> lol
<gotwig> and now she has
<mhall119> gotwig: I can see a lot of people wanting that lens
<gotwig> "just  press the windows button and there you go"
<mhall119> brb,  gonna reboot into the unity-team ppa
<mhall119> if I don't come back, somebody broke Unity
<gotwig> mhall119: :/
<gotwig> mhall119: and everyday its another
<mhall119> woohoo, PPA-power!
<nhaines> yay?
<mhall119> so far so good
<ejat> mhall119: mean u r in the unity 5.4 ? :)
<gotwig> hey
<bschaefer_> jaytaoko, ping
<gotwig> mhall119: ehm, may you tell me, how can I change the scope icon
<mhall119> gotwig: scopes don't have icons
<gotwig> mhall119: ok, categories?
<gotwig> mhall119: I see icons, example for news, video, etc. from the scopes (?)
<mhall119> those are categories
<gotwig> mhall119: like I said :-)
<gotwig> mhall119: so do you know, how I can change the categorie icons :-)?
<gotwig> 'category'
<mhall119> when you define the category, one of the parameters is the icon
<gotwig> mhall119: ok, got it
<mhall119> sorry, I'm typing on my phone, I'm away from my computer
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ping
<gotwig> mhall119: are you a blogger?
<gotwig> mhr3: new version with icon
<bschaefer_> jaytaoko, hey, sorry at my college right now, about to head home
<bschaefer_> jaytaoko, but I am having problems getting textentry to update the cursor location correctly!!
<gotwig> gn8
<bschaefer_> jaytaoko, ill be home in about 10-15 min, if you have sometime to talk!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I will be around, if not, later this evening for me.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-18
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hey!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, we are having a rain storm here and people forget how to drive haha
<snadge> nice unity update ;) <3
<snadge> much love
<snadge> grr.. autohide is still broken
<snadge> ahh i see you have to move the pointer past the left edge of the screen
<snadge> but the dodge active window option has been removed :(
<snadge> fail :(
<snadge> would it be too much to ask in the change desktop background -> behaviour dialog
<snadge> to have a checkbox option.. when auto-hide launcher is set to ON
<snadge> for "dodge active windows"
<snadge> if you dont know what it means.. dont use it.. simple
<snadge> or a hidden gconf setting even? .. or to leave it in ccsm? i dont know
<snadge> removing it completely sucks balls
<aBound> Hello all, I'm curious is there anyway I can change the Unity numbered shortcuts to keyword or keyword combination shortcuts?
<aBound> Key shortcuts**
<gotwig> mhall119: http://i.imgur.com/lk2Ew.png :-)
<gotwig> anyone here... ?
<gotwig> mhr3: hey
<mhr3> gotwig, hi
<kklimonda> is HUD supposed to switch between applications while you search for some menu item?
<kklimonda> when I select termina, click alt and start looking for settings I end up with "Sound > Sound Settings" and the icon for the sound applet (or something like that)
<kklimonda> terminal*
<kklimonda> not to mention I hate that it has been added to LTS without giving it at least one cycle to settle down - I expect it to be buggy and confusing :(
<snadge> how can i re-enable dodge active windows? :p
<snadge> do i have to burn down mark shuttleworth's house?
<snadge> im okay with it when i have a full screen browser window or something like that
<snadge> but on my workspace with terminals.. that side of the screen feels empty now.. and terminals are placed there by default
<snadge> causing an overlap issue ;)
<kklimonda> snadge: I'm pretty sure they were removing this code
<snadge> yeah im just trying to work out if i can be bothered being pissed off about that or not
<mhall119> kklimonda: HUD will search anything in the panel, that include the focus'd window's menu, plus all the indicator menus
<kklimonda> mhall119: any chance we can disable it? Or maybe it gets disabled for 12.04?
<kklimonda> (it doesn't really look that helpful, and it's buggy right now ;))
<mhall119> kklimonda: I don't know what the final plan is for 12.04, it may be optional, it may be on or off by default, I don't know
<mhall119> kklimonda: currently the HUD has to learn about which menu items you care about
<mhall119> the more you use the menus, the better HUD will get at replacing them
<kklimonda> mhall119: I don't really use menu that much, and it's interferring with emacs meta key
<mhall119> in the future, app developers will pre-seed the HUD with hints about what menu items you might be interestedin
<Daekdroom> mhall119, Is that a feature already or is that how HUD is supposed to be?
<mhall119> Daekdroom: what, learning?
<Daekdroom> yes
<mhall119> it's already there
<Daekdroom> kklimonda, you can change HUD shortcut (or leave it to no shortcut at all) through CCSM
<mhall119> it's how it was built
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: I don't really see any key I can use for this shortcut :(
<Daekdroom> You can use two or three keys too
<mhall119> alt+F3 might work
<Lockal> hi. I have a problem with ubuntu 12.04 -- every single window switches to old-style gtk-look. And I don't even know who is to blame. What's going on? Is it compiz, unity, bamf or what?
<Lockal> maybe there are some useful logs anywhere...
<Daekdroom> old-style gtk-look?
<Lockal> blocky style, like in windows 3.11
<Daekdroom> Like when there's no theme?
<Lockal> yep
<Lockal> and apport does nothing, so I suppose there are no crashes
<Lockal> driver is not to blame, because this occurs both in nvidia or vesa mode
<mhall119> Lockal: sounds like gnome-settings-daemon has crashed on you
<mhall119> without that, it defaults to the old-style default Gtk theme
<Lockal> thank you, gnome-settings-daemon really crashed.
<Lockal> last message: wacom-plugin:ERROR:gsd-wacom-device.c:1321:gsd_wacom_device_set_current_stylus: assertion failed: (device->priv->styli)
<Lockal> ^ probably thats it
 * mhall119 dislikes g-s-d
<mhall119> I hope we can replace that someday
<Lockal> Wow, linux gui system is scary. I plugged out my wacom tablet, run gnome-settings-daemon, and gui is ok now =)
<mhall119> Lockal: so it seems the wacom driver is crashing g-s-d (which it shouldn't be able to do, IMO)
<mhall119> see if there's a bug report, and if not file one so someone will fix it
 * mhall119 dislikes g-s-d
<Lockal> mhall119, I've found it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/934445 .
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 934445 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon 3.3.5 crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message() when my Wacom Bamboo 2FG 4x5 is plugged in" [High,Triaged]
<Lockal> thank you for help
<mhall119> np
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> who  is githlar?
<gotwig> join #ubuntu
<Daekdroom> Is there any way to delete entries from the Dash app list?
<gotwig> does anyone need help with his scope or lens?
<JanC> Daekdroom: it uses standard xdg methods, just like GNOME and KDE and ...
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> hey
<mhall119> hey gotwig
<gotwig> mhall119: hey there
<gotwig> mhall119: my lens is now on askubuntu
<mhall119> gotwig: nice!
<gotwig> mhall119: nothing special
<gotwig> mhall119: I never been there before
<gotwig> mhall119: I am going to do a presentation for my college about ubuntu
<gotwig> ''ve'
<mhall119> gotwig: you should check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Presentations
<mhall119> there are presentation templates there too
<gotwig> mhall119: you should check www.ubuntu-presentation.tk ^^
<gotwig> mhall119: its my presentation, not finished
<gotwig> mhall119: I'm going to present a lot, thats not included in that one
<mhall119> gotwig: that's pretty slick, what did you use to make it?
<gotwig> mhall119: impress.js
<gotwig> mhall119: thanks
<AlanBell> on an empty desktop F1 does nothing. Would that not be a better binding to get to the shortcut overlay than long hold of the super key?
<AlanBell> My F1 key is actually labled "Help" on my laptop
<gotwig> mhall119: not all is working, tough
<mhall119> gotwig: it's way better than a boring old PowerPoint style presentation though
<gotwig> mhall119: do you know how I can get more "points" on askubuntu?
<gotwig> mhall119: it restricts realy much my options
<gotwig> mhall119: its like a clan system o.0 IMHO
<mhall119> gotwig: start off just tagging new questions, and answer ones you can
<mhall119> I'm pretty new and askubuntu myself
<mhall119> "new at"
<m4n1sh> gotwig: nice presentation
<gotwig> mhall119: tagging questions gives me points :X ?
<gotwig> m4n1sh: not finished :D and there are still some bugs
<m4n1sh> congratulating for a nice attempt
<gotwig> m4n1sh: I'm working on it ^^
<gotwig> m4n1sh: thanks :D
<gotwig> m4n1sh: do you saw my lens? cooking lens?
<m4n1sh> saw the screenshot :)
<gotwig> m4n1sh: :-)
<gotwig> m4n1sh: are you on 12.04?
<m4n1sh> yes
<jono> gotwig, you are working on a cooking lens?
<jono> that sounds awesome :-)
<gotwig> jono: its finished. How does that sound?
<jono> cool
<gotwig> jono: not completly, but it does work :-)
<jono> have a screenshot?
<gotwig> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available/105184#105184 ( btw. you can vote for that lens xD , so I get more privileges on askubuntu ...)
<gotwig> I know its not finished..
<gotwig> I did it in my free time, in this week
<gotwig> I have holidays :-)
<gotwig> jono: how does it look? :-)
<jono> looks great :-)
<gotwig> jono: want to try it out :-)?
<mhall119> gotwig: hmmm, my poor attempt at a lens icon is too small to tell what it is....
<mhall119> looks more like a record player seen from above
<mhall119> oh well
<gotwig> mhall119: why dont you ask a designer :D
<gotwig> mhall119: a reply on a comment from me on youtube o.0 : @xXEduBuntuXx python is useless sorry.
<mhall119> my usually designer has been awol
<mhall119> gotwig: haters gotta hate, don't let them get to you
<mhall119> some people are only happy when they're not happy
<gotwig> mhall119: your designer :D
<gotwig> mhall119: its a music video about java, do you know it? with rap music, etc.
<mhall119> I think I've seen it, yeah
<mhall119> there was a fake movie trailer about Java too
<gotwig> mhall119: do you have my scope/lens installed?
<gotwig> mhall119: :-)
<gotwig> mhall119: do you have the icon for the cooking lens in the orange version :-)?
<JanC> gotwig: do you know sozi?
<gotwig> JanC: sozi?
<gotwig> JanC: .com?
<JanC> it's a presentation tool/plugin for Inkscape
<JanC> http://sozi.baierouge.fr/wiki/en:welcome
<gotwig> JanC: oh, yes...
<JanC> it creates SVG + JavaScript presentations
<gotwig> JanC: I'm not realy a fan of it, in relation to presentations
<gotwig> JanC: the fonts look strange
<JanC> hm, never seen that problem
<JanC> gotwig: somebody from my locoteam made http://techprojectmasters.com/EPFSUG/unity.svg with Sozi
<gotwig> JanC: oh, I know it :D
<JanC> also, getting "points" on AskUbuntu is easy, but takes some time  :P
<gotwig> JanC: may I use it in my presentation?
<gotwig> JanC: couse unity is a special part..
<gotwig> JanC: why don you vote me up :D?
<gotwig> 'dont't'
<JanC> gotwig: I'm pretty sure Wouter doesn't mind if you use it (although maybe some updates might be needed to the current Unity); his address is in the presentation  ;)
<gotwig> JanC: I know, for the image
<gotwig> JanC: but its open SVG, I can easily replace it
<gotwig> JanC: the image
<JanC> right
<gotwig> JanC: I dont even know why I do that
<JanC> \o/ open formats  ☺
<gotwig> JanC: :D I used such chars in my scope/lens
<JanC> gotwig: I only vote answers on AskUbuntu up if I really think they are useful, and haven't seen any of yours yet  ;)
<gotwig> JanC: hm, dont you saw the post for my lens :D ?
<gotwig> JanC: would be nice, but of course there's no need
<JanC> is that the "Unity Graphic Design lens" ?
<gotwig> JanC: no, the last one
<gotwig> JanC: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available/105184#105184
<gotwig> JanC: excactly that one
<JanC> ah, seems like my browser didn't scroll properly
<JanC> until after a refresh
<JanC> "Cooking Lens and Recipefy Scope"
<gotwig> JanC: right, see the name .D ?
<JanC> well, if I ever try it out...
<gotwig> JanC: the best part of the pancake is the bacon ^^
<Daekdroom> Is Super + W supposed to show windows from all workspaces or only the current one?
<gotwig> Daekdroom: told super, and you will see
<gotwig> Daekdroom: hold , excuse me
<JanC> but to be honest, most of the time I look at "real" questions on AU if I have time, not this sort of "community wiki" lists so much
<gotwig> JanC: you mean my one :X?
<Daekdroom> gotwig, right, I'm using the portuguese translation, and the text ends with a '...', so I think it didn't fit in the overlay :P
<Daekdroom> What does it say in the English translation?
<gotwig> JanC: its sad, when you look at the revision history you will see that I dont even had the right to post the image
<gotwig> JanC: becouse I had no points...
<gotwig> Daekdroom: oh :D
<JanC> gotwig: the best way to get "points" on Askubuntu is to answer questions (fix people's problems)
<gotwig> Daekdroom: only the one from the current workspace, the german translation is not that good xD^^
<gotwig> Daekdroom: there is no german translation for that sentence
<gotwig> Daekdroom: are you interessted in trying out my lens/scope?
<gotwig> Daekdroom: for findig recipes trough the dash
<Daekdroom> gotwig, I'm not into cooking, sorry.
<gotwig> Daekdroom: :-)
<gotwig> I did it for my mother, lol
<JanC> gotwig: there are lots of unanswered questions at http://askubuntu.com/questions?sort=unanswered
<gotwig> JanC: thx
<JanC> answer some of these correctly, and you will get all the points you need  ;)
<mhall119> gotwig: http://ubuntuone.com/3zOjfZSenIiJ4e6kVmMM6H
<gotwig> mhall119: you're full into the cloud, right :D ?
<Daekdroom> So, the thing is. Super + W is meant to display windows from current workspace, but CCSM says Super + W is set to display all windows.
<Daekdroom> Which led to someone filing bug 933776
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 933776 in compiz (Ubuntu) ""Super + W" window picker only shows local windows, not all." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933776
<JanC> gotwig: or http://askubuntu.com/questions?sort=featured for questions that have a bounty associated (meaning you can earn lots of points when your answer is chosen as the best)
<Daekdroom> But the shortcut overlay says it's for the current workspace.
<JanC> and of course keeping an eye on http://askubuntu.com/questions?sort=newest for questions on topics that you know a lot about also helps
<gotwig> Daekdroom: yeah xD
<gotwig> I'm from the brown old school :P
<gotwig> g2g
<gotwig> gn8
<deuter> hi
<malin> ping davidcalle
<malin> damn
<malin> forgotten an /
<malin> in front
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-19
 * JackyAlcine rolls in.
<xiong> Hi, I'm not looking to start a debate but I'm searching for a way to disable Unity completely in favor of GNOME 2. I get many conflicting hits when searching.
<kklimonda> xiong: we don't ship gnome2 anymore
<kklimonda> xiong: you'd have to install MATE from some repository
<xiong> kklimonda, Understood. For that matter, the GNOME people aren't shipping GNOME 2 anymore.
<kklimonda> (MATE is a fork of GNOME 2)
<xiong> I don't think I'll have trouble either installing MATE or disabling Unity. But I've learned humility and the wisdom of asking around.
<kklimonda> disabling unity isn't hard, but I don't know how stable are MATE packages - the amount of work to fork G2 is astounding
<xiong> Well, here I am between a rock and a hard place. If I'm going to jump hard, it's likely to be in favor of straight Debian running Xfce. I don't want to do anything rash.
<xiong> erm...
<xiong> Well, here I am between a rock and a hard place. If I'm going to jump hard,...
<xiong> I'm going to try Unity but I'd like to cover my exit. I hope that's not offensive.
<kklimonda> xfce seems like the best option if you want... experience similar to what you had with gnome 2
<kklimonda> (I don
<kklimonda> I don't give MATE more than 12 months before developers decide it's not worth it
<kklimonda> the amount of work to be done is just too big to keep it going
<kklimonda> so if you really want experience similar to gnome2 then Xfce seems like the best option
<kklimonda> although I'd still give Unity a try, at least few weeks of using it every day
<kklimonda> it may surprise you
<xiong> I need more hardware. I have an older version of Ubuntu running and I'm bringing up a new machine to replace the older one. I should have two or three new machines so I can compare distros and working styles.
<xiong> My fear is having to stick with the old machine for a long time while I fool around with the new one. Which will happen anyway.
<xiong> Thanks for your comments, kklimonda. I'm downloading and it'll be awhile; so I'm headed out the door.
<snadge> someone with some kind of authority/convincing powers pls make the case for adding dodge active windows back ;)
<snadge> at least as a ccsm option
<snadge> i dont care if the default is to always show the dock.. thats fine
<snadge> but autohide kind of sucks
<kklimonda> hmm, some of my apps are disappearing from alt-tab even when not minimalized - is there a bug about it?
<Andy80> tomorrow is the beta1 day?
<krnekhelesh> hello everyone
<krnekhelesh> may I ask how do you sign up for the ayatana mailing list?
<krnekhelesh> I tried finding links on launchpad page for ayatana but couldn't
<Andy80> krnekhelesh: just a moment and I tell you
<Andy80> krnekhelesh: the ML has been renamed to unity-devel or something similar wait...
<Andy80> krnekhelesh: https://launchpad.net/~unity-dev
<krnekhelesh> Andy80: ty
<Andy80> just installed 12.04 on my Asus 1215P. uhm.... is it a known bug that when yoou are in the desktop and you go on the menu that appears on top and you try to click nothing happens?
<mhall119> Andy80: I've not experienced that before
<Andy80> and there is also a bad designed part
<Andy80> in the top-left
<Andy80> the X button is bad designed
<Andy80> I'll provide some screenshots
<mhall119> Andy80: please provide some mockups of what you think would be better
<ppd> hi. maybe someone can clarify this. I'm testing precise and thus the latest unity on my multi monitor setup. Whenever I fullscreen an app, everything works nicely. However if that window looses focus, the launcher and panel reappear over the window. Is this the intended behaviour? I'm asking because the "normal" case of a fullscreen window for e.g  a movie player works just fine
<Andy80> mhall119: I'm twitting the image right now, I'll give yuu the link
<Andy80> mhall119: here you have https://twitter.com/#!/andreagrandi/status/171357025547198464/photo/1
<Andy80> mhall119: as you can see the X button in the top-left is not well designed, it's clearly a regression
<Andy80> maybe I could know why.... let me give a try... wait..
<Andy80> uhm.... no, no success.. since I'm using an icon size of 36 I tried resetting to 48 but I still have the same problem
<mhall119> Andy80: file a bug on Launchpad and attach your image so the Unity developers will see it tomorrow
<mhall119> Andy80: what exactly is wrong with the close button?
<Andy80> mhall119: uhm.... can't you see it, really?
<Andy80> the orange circle of the X window button
<Andy80> is not a circle
<Andy80> it has at least 3 or 4 pixel in the left side more
<Andy80> maybe I should enlarge the image...
<mhall119> Andy80: ok, I wasn't sure if that was a jpg compression artifact or what you actually saw
<mhall119> FWIW, I don't see that on mine, so it's not the way it should look
<Andy80> if you zoom the pic you can see it
<mhall119> yeah, I see it now
<Andy80> just a note: it's not a clean installation, I upgraded from 11.10, but I had installed 11.10 few days ago, I didn't customize anything except setting the icon size to 36 and keeping the Launcher always visible
<Andy80> how is the correct name for a similar bug? "UI glitch" ?
<Andy80> mmm.... I see the more texts have the same problem
<Andy80> for example pressing "Super" key, and showing the help, every word is "bolded" in the left part of the first character
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-11
<didrocks> mmrazik: hey, in case you didn't see my comment: https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/window-mocker/latestsnapshot/+merge/147433
<mmrazik> didrocks: didn't see it. In the last week or so I've seen several branches not being marked as merged by launchpad
<mmrazik> didrocks: its launchpad who is changing the state, right? Not the bot...
<mmrazik> seen it 4-5 times or so last week
<didrocks> mmrazik: oh, right, it's LP, Friday evening mind's screwup :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: but it is weird that the diff was generated empty
<didrocks> mmrazik: so a trigger in LP didn't work I guess
<didrocks> mmrazik: the diff is generated everytime trunk changes
<mmrazik> didrocks: that was my assumption, yes
<mmrazik> didrocks: I don't think that is true
<mmrazik> or at least I've never seen a diff to change once it is generated
<mmrazik> only if the candidate branch changes
<didrocks> mmrazik: same, I don't have the real rule, but I've definitively see new conflicts generated sometimes
<didrocks> without the candidate branch changes
<mmrazik> magic...
<didrocks> it's a little bit of black magic for me
<didrocks> yep :)
<mmrazik> :)
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, did you see that seb added some more infos on your Qt branches?
<didrocks> Mirv: and some were rejected, can you please before we do our hangout ensuring that all licenses reflect the files in the project?
<Mirv> didrocks: hi. actually I haven't noticed that.
<Mirv> didrocks: licenses need to be re-checked module by module, but at least regarding the added license files all modules have code that fall under those
<didrocks> Mirv: apparently not from what seb is telling, I didn't check TBH
<Mirv> didrocks: where is that info?
<Mirv> oh, a new column in the doc..
<Mirv> too far on the right
<didrocks> Mirv: yep, "New review comments"
<Mirv> ok then
<didrocks> Mirv: do you mind having a look for all project before we resume the hangout?
<didrocks> just ping me once you are ready :)
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> thanks!
<jibel> any idea why on a default install, compiz would load the font 'Nanum Gothic' (along with more standard ones)? This alone consumes 400kB of memory.
<didrocks> jibel: I saw you g+ post, I think it's Nux, let me check
<jibel> I couldn't figure why with fontconfig in debug mode
<didrocks> hum, didn't find it straight away, looking quickly over nux/compiz/unity code, but I'm sure Nux is doing some stuff with fonts (or at least, did in the past)
<didrocks> so I wouldn't be surprised if this is the root cause
<jibel> yeah but it is really not trivial to find because there are lot of criteria involved in font matching
<didrocks> indeed
<Mirv> didrocks: ok we could have something now
<didrocks> Mirv: great, coming :)
<popey> JohnLea: when you initiate spread in raring, the windows which get zoomed out all get resized down by a small factor, and then resized back up again when you come out of spread. Is this intentional? It causes redraws of the applications being spread, unncessarily so IMO.
<JohnLea> popey: let me test, and I will get back to you
<JohnLea> thanks for the heads up
<popey> JohnLea: see http://popey.com/~alan/max.png and http://popey.com/~alan/spread.png for an example. the VirtualBox application window gets resized ~28px smaller causing a full desktop redraw in the vm.
<JohnLea> popey; yes, that sounds to me like a bug, the spread should be scaling (not resizing) the windows.
<popey> ok, I'll file it
<JohnLea> popey; thanks!  I'd also recommend asking smspillaz about it
<popey> roger
<JohnLea> popey; ping me the bug # when done, thx!
<popey> roger roger
<andyrock> popey, JohnLea The spred does scale the windows
<JohnLea> andyrock; so that is desired behaviour?
<andyrock> JohnLea, no I think the problem here is the decoration
<andyrock> JohnLea, but the right guy to talk about it is Trevinho here
<JohnLea> popey; ^
<JohnLea> andyrock; thx
<andyrock> btw let me check the code
<popey> andyrock: JohnLea bug 1121941
<ubot5> bug 1121941 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Spread (Super+W) causes windows to resize/repaint and not just scale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1121941
<andyrock> popey, it happens just for maximized windows, right?
<popey> good question
 * popey tries
<andyrock> popey, thx
<popey> andyrock: yes, maximised windows only
 * popey edits title of bug
<andyrock> popey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1636066/
<andyrock> line 9-10
<andyrock> i think these lines trigger the issue
<andyrock> but IIRC we draw a fake decoration for maximized windows in the spread
<andyrock> so it should not be needed
<andyrock> but let's wait Trevinho
<andyrock> this could explain also bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1039942
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1039942 in unity (Ubuntu Quantal) "[regression][GLES] scale mode is slow and stutters when unityshell is loaded" [Medium,Triaged]
<smspillaz> andyrock: if WindowManager::Decorate sets MWM_DECOR in _MWM_HINTS then compiz will re-decorate and resize the window
<smspillaz> I don't think its related to 1039942 though
<andyrock> popey, ok I've a branch that fixes the issue
<andyrock> i just need to do some more tests with special app/window (chrom*, etc)
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! A thing related to the search-testing as part of libcolumbus... maybe for now we could merge the AP test code even now? I would just comment out the app lens fuzzy tests, as those are failing without columbus
<didrocks> sil2100: sounds good to me then :)
<sil2100> didrocks: this way we would have some time to test the search code a bit
<sil2100> In a real testing environment
<didrocks> sil2100: yep, please do not hesitate :-)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok :)
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, do you know if the Window Mocker name will be translated into many languages?
<didrocks> sil2100: we shouldn't up until we need it for other tests
<didrocks> that's IMHO :)
<didrocks> at worse, we can have 2 desktop files
<didrocks> one translated and launching the app
<didrocks> and another one untranslated and shipping with LANG=C
<sil2100> For me it would be better if we didn't for now as well
<Trevinho> popey, JohnLea, andyrock: it happens because we have to re-decorate a maximized window in order to be able to draw on it its decoration...
<Trevinho> popey: this was needed for the scale, however due to some changes I did recently for the alt+tab spread, I think we can avoid this... But I need to look further at it
<smspillaz> heh, I remember when I did the same thing about two years ago now and ran into the same problem :p
<smspillaz> the solution of course being just drawing the decoration pixmap, but we have the ability to do that now
<mterry> didrocks, you said in your email that UTAH is fixed?  We made some progress?
<didrocks> mterry: hey, the local.rc fix is supposed to land soon
<didrocks> mterry: but anyway, with the power outage, we can't really know yet :)
<mterry> didrocks, local.rc?  I may have missed a conversation
<didrocks> mterry: they were two known issues for provisionning an image, one is bug #1118581
<ubot5> bug 1118581 in UTAH "/etc/rc.local is truncated" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1118581
<didrocks> mterry: the other (the Friday evening one) was a file conflict in the default packages
<didrocks> aborting the install
<mterry> right
<didrocks> both are fixed
<didrocks> now, we need to wait for the QA lab to be up again
<didrocks> well, the magners machine rather
<didrocks> (the rest is up)
<mterry> Yup.  OK
<mterry> didrocks, have a good weekend?
<didrocks> mterry: was nice, quite some snow here as well, so didn't do anything too exciting ;-) yourself?
<mterry> didrocks, just stayed inside through most of our snowstorm.  Thankfully I don't have a car, so was quite happy watching everyone else digging out their cars
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, it's the time as well I enjoy to only rent a car when I'm needing it :)
<mterry> didrocks, what do you use to make snapshot packages of the various unity upstreams?
<didrocks> mterry: do you talk about the upstream tarball?
<mterry> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> mterry: so, I'm using the split mode of bazar to do that. This is down in a cowbuilder chroot, where I sign the source package (after installing the build-deps)
<didrocks> mterry: look at the chroot-tools/ directory, containing the .pbuilderrc and buildsource-chroot tool
<mterry> thanks
<didrocks> mterry: oh, I would have 2 MIRs for you to look at if possible
<didrocks> mterry: qt5chooser, I'll ask Mirv_ to give the rationale soon (it's needed for coinstalling Qt4 & 5 on the same machine for a dev env, but he knows more than I)
<didrocks> mterry: for libcolumbus, I think we can prepare things a little bit before, wdyt? cyphermox, do you mind prepping a MIR for it? (Satoris is upstream)
<mterry> didrocks, k
<didrocks> thanks mterry :)
<mterry> didrocks, cyphermox : poke me with bugs when you have them
 * didrocks goes back to Qt5 and headaches
<cyphermox> ok!
<didrocks> thanks cyphermox ;)
 * davmor2 hands didrocks some paracetamol there now it's just qt5
<didrocks> davmor2: thanks, would be a big help :)
<Mirv> mterry: qtchooser is the upstream recommended and Debian adopted tool to co-install dev executables of Qt4 and Qt5, so needed now for libqt4-dev and developing with Qt5. it replaces the manually patching to add suffixes and alternatives system used earlier.
<mterry> Mirv, sure
<mterry> Mirv, is there a bug for its MIR yet?
<mterry> Mirv, didrocks said qt5chooser.   But you say qtchooser.  Which package name is it?  I notice that qtchooser is already in main
<didrocks> mterry: sorry, was qtchooser
<mterry> didrocks, it's in main now it looks like.  Is this an after-the-fact mir?
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, sorry, didn't give you context :)
<didrocks> mterry: it's based on the upload of qt4-x11 we did Friday
<didrocks> and yeah, after-the-fact MIR
<cyphermox> didrocks: mterry: who will upload li
<cyphermox> *libcolumbus
<cyphermox> like, ETA for the upload?
<mterry> didrocks, but no bug yet?  Can you or Mirv file a bug and I'll start looking
<mterry> cyphermox, don't know
<didrocks> cyphermox: this week? with daily release
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> mterry: that's why I ask Mirv to give you the info, to get a bug :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: it's needed prior the new hud
<didrocks> so tomorrow if jenkins is back :)
<cyphermox> hud is what b-deps on it right?
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, or is already, look at the MP :)
<didrocks> sorry, still on Qt5 and really really needs paracetamol I guess…
<mterry> Mirv, can you please file a MIR bug with the info you gave me  on IRC?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<cyphermox> mterry: are doing any other MIRs currently?
<cyphermox> libcolumbus also needs libsparsehash-dev; I'll write the mir now unless you're already working on it
<mterry> cyphermox, I'm not working on it.  Please write it up
<mterry> I'll review once written
<cyphermox> ack
<davmor2> hey guys why does quantal look like this http://ubuntuone.com/6eZ84ok0EYTNWcGWOVzoCG and raring look like this http://ubuntuone.com/52xxNl1j5swOuyDo7SNWUa
<bregma> davmor2, can you be more specific about which difference you're referring to, and what you're expecting?
<davmor2> bregma: I'm expecting them to look the same they are the same track the only difference is the distro series
<davmor2> the size of the dash is irrelevant
<mterry> davmor2, looks like the only difference is the cover art?
<mterry> davmor2, the banding on top and bottom is expected
<davmor2> mterry: album name
<mterry> I guess one has left arrow and other has right arrow.  I don't know if that is expected
<bregma> davmor2, I see you have the dash configured in full-screen mode in your raring example, and the album cover art is missing, and the raring example is using the new raring assets instead of the quantal assets, but it would be good to know more clearly what you're expecting
<mterry> davmor2, album name looks the same to me.  "Running Up That Hill" in both
<davmor2> mterry: oh yes sorry I was seeing the title on the image my fault
<bregma> question is, why is the album art missing?
<davmor2> bregma: that's the big question
<davmor2> I'm just checking through by all accounts there is no album art displayed for any track
<bregma> all I can suggest is that the dash and scopes are going through some significant development at the moment, and that there may be an impledence mismatch somewhere i the stack that will get irond out in time
<davmor2> bregma: and the full screen is a default this is a vanilla install for testing
<bregma> I just searched for that album with today's raring build and got the cover art in the preview
<davidcalle> davmor2, bregma: regarding album art. With Rhythmbox as the default, we depend on it for album art, it needs to be closed at least once to list the album art it has feched in its db, then the lens can pick it up.
<davidcalle> s/list/add
<davmor2> davidcalle: Nope also oddly if RB is closed and I click on a track it isn't played it just opens the player
<davidcalle> davmor2, interesting :/
<cyphermox> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sparsehash/+bug/1122265
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1122265 in sparsehash (Ubuntu) "[MIR] sparsehash" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1122269
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1122269 in Ubuntu "[MIR] libcolumbus" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> libcolumbus isn't in the archive yet so I can't match it to the package yet
<mterry> k
<sil2100> \o/
<smspillaz> sil2100: can I modify the "unity" shellscript to not kill compiz when it runs "--replace"
<smspillaz> shellscript/python file/whatever
<smspillaz> its a hack that just causes problems, and the reason for it existing isn't there anymore.
<sil2100> smspillaz: oh, so it's not needed anymore?
<sil2100> smspillaz: in this case, I think we can just remove it
<sil2100> Trevinho: hi! Are you around?
<sil2100> See you later everyone
<mterry> fginther, without the staging PPA, if I want to try to reproduce crashes that jenkins is seeing or whatever, how do I use the same packages as Jenkins?
<fginther> mterry, jenkins uses an http archive for the packages it builds.
<mterry> fginther, an archive that I could point to, I assume?
<fginther> mterry, it's possible to use that instead as long as the test system has VPN access (I've done this)
<mterry> fginther, OK, cool.  Then I don't mind staging going away
<fginther> mterry, the packages are not archived anywhere, so if you needed a specific package that was not the latest, you would be out of luck (which I think is the way the PPA works as well)
<mterry> true
<mterry> oh hey, jenkins is back up
<mterry> cyphermox, do you know if you think the indicator stack will build cleanly now/
<mterry> ?
<mterry> hmm, the autopilot ati/intel/nvidia machines are still offline though
<cyphermox> mterry: I think so
<cyphermox> but yeah, depends on the machines being up ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-12
<smspillaz> I apologize in advance for the mail spam that is about to occur
<smspillaz> need to resubmit a bunch of stuff so that the CI bots will wake up again
 * duflu tries to shut eyes
<didrocks> hey mmrazik, how are you?
<mmrazik> morning didrocks
<mmrazik> not so bad
<didrocks> mmrazik: ;) do you think it's possible to cat ap_test_debug_log.txt to the console? Would be easier to grasp some important infos in the unity/autopilot jobs?
<didrocks> like, I thought at first that the exit(1) was a failed installed, when it was the filtering aborting
<mmrazik> didrocks: it would be splendid but this is something in UTAH. I've even reported a bug for it
<mmrazik> let me find it
<didrocks> mmrazik: there is no way to have that as a post_trigger?
<didrocks> mmrazik: like we do for crash files and so on?
<didrocks> (not asking for real time logs, just an "after the fact")
<jibel> mmrazik, bug 1075969 ?
<mmrazik> not quite sure what you are talking about. I had an impression UTAH is very hostila towards stdout and there is no way how to print it. Not really sure if we are doing anything like that anywhere
<ubot5> bug 1075969 in UTAH "getting a real-time progress in jenkins would make debugging easier" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1075969
<mmrazik> if you can give me any pointers I can give it a try
<mmrazik> jibel: yes, looks like the one
<jibel> didrocks, actually I dont think it's possible in the current state of utah
<didrocks> mmrazik: look at the autopilot intel job, rev 109
<didrocks> jibel:  ^
<didrocks> in the end, we have:
<didrocks> + grep -E '(compiz|X|autopilot)'
<didrocks> _usr_bin_compiz.1000.crash
<didrocks> + echo 'Appears to have been a crash'
<didrocks> Appears to have been a crash
<didrocks> + exit 1
<didrocks> so it seems we can show something, isn't it?
<mmrazik> oh right... after we download it from the machine we can cat it in jenkins
<mmrazik> urgh...
<jibel> what you see on the console is the output of the process that runs on server's side
<mmrazik> but that is _really_ stupid
<jibel> agree
<mmrazik> didrocks: but you are right we can do it
<jibel> didrocks, and the test runs on a remote server
<jibel> mmrazik, that doesn't improve anything, just saving a click on an artifact
<didrocks> jibel: mmrazik: at least, while we are waiting for UTAH to give better support to stdout, that would give us more hint when the issue is on our side
<mmrazik> jibel: which is  a lot TBH. Everybody is looking at console logs
<didrocks> jibel: right, but it's confusing to see exit 1 without any info
<jibel> mmrazik, the really interesting feature is the bug you filed
<didrocks> agreed with mmrazik
<mmrazik> I consider this one of the biggest drawbacks of utah
<didrocks> I was blaming UTAH for 10 minutes before having a second look :)
<didrocks> and I wrote that detect/abort script :p
<mmrazik> didrocks: its there. Let me know if you don't see it in the next run
<didrocks> mmrazik: excellent! it's the same script for oif?
<mmrazik> didrocks: I changed all 3 jobs -- oif, indicators and unity
<didrocks> mmrazik: perfect :) it's a little bit coffeeless bulletproof! Thanks a lot :)
<didrocks> more*
<popey> morning all
<sil2100> Morning!
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! Do you know what's up with ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing ? I see ati red but can't get the log out of the failure from jenkins
<didrocks> sil2100: it's all my fault this one :)
<didrocks> sil2100: my filter was badly updated, I had a bug due to edubuntu-desktop :)
<didrocks> sil2100: fixed and rerun, this time, I hope we'll get results ;)
<didrocks> hey popey!
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: btw.! I fixed the ibus tests finally here, now I'm just resolving some minor char encoding problems
<sil2100> By 'fixing' I mean 'enhanced', had to hack around the introspection limits of ibus
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent, this is linked to the recent change in autopilot?
<sil2100> didrocks: not really, I'm still using the old autopilot here it seems
<didrocks> ok :)
<smspillaz> hmm
<smspillaz> it would be really cool if we could have nightly runs of phoronix-test-suite one day
<smspillaz> its pretty interesting to play around with
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind looking at job/ps-oif-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-ati/?
<didrocks> sil2100: one test on two failed
<didrocks> run 37
<mmrazik> smspillaz: I actually have openarena (from phoronix) running on a daily basis
<mmrazik> on intel (HE+LE) and ati (HE+LE) with open source drivers
<sil2100> didrocks: checking
<sil2100> didrocks: trying to find out why the test failed, it seems that something 'happens' when the test is ran and the dash is opened for the very first time in the session
<sil2100> It seems unity registered the Alt key press but the F4 keypressed went unnoticed, hmmm
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks, keep me posted :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll revisit it in a moment again
<didrocks> ok ;)
<smspillaz> mmrazik|lunch: ah interesting
<smspillaz> I'm trying to hack pts at the moment to make it play the games in windowed mode, since that's what I'm most interested in
<didrocks> Trevinho: bregma: I think you do see that armhf is failing to build, right?
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, no... looking
<didrocks> Trevinho: you can look at the staging ppa or the ubuntu-unity daily-build one
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah, I see... a test that andyrock wrote is failing there... CAn we wait him to fix it or should I look at it now?
<didrocks> Trevinho: depends on when he will be able to fix, do you know?
<didrocks> Trevinho: like in the coming hours, before 00 UTC?
<Trevinho> didrocks: he's generally available in the late afternoon
<Trevinho> so he should yes
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok, in that case :)
<cyphermox> good morning!
<didrocks> salut cyphermox, ça va?
<cyphermox> salut didrocks, ca va toi?
<didrocks> cyphermox: mouai mouai
<didrocks> sil2100: I didn't follow, did you get anything for the failing test?
<sil2100> didrocks: working on it on my guest session
<mterry> all this red in jenkins!
<didrocks> mterry: we are discussing it right now, will get back to you then
<didrocks> mterry: do you want the short or long story?
<mterry> didrocks, short I suppose  :)
<didrocks> mterry: so basically, if I just scope to Unity:
<didrocks> - armhf is FTBFS
<didrocks> a test failing that andyrock modified
<didrocks> Trevinho will ask andyrock once he's online
<didrocks> mterry: can you ensure as well that's fixed? ^
<Trevinho> didrocks: I've contacted it in private, he has an exam, but he'll fix tonight...
<didrocks> Trevinho: thanks a lot :)
<didrocks> - a new issue on UTAH
<didrocks> or at least, povisionning the image
<didrocks> random failures
<mterry> k
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so, I tried and tried and tried, but I can't reproduce it or find a logical cause right now for the error ;/
<sil2100> didrocks: the FTBFS is an alignment error, typical for ARM, but hm, maybe it might get fixed up
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, well, it's still part of those random tests failure
<didrocks> sil2100: fortunately, this time, UTAH will pass and you'll get fresh result
<didrocks> sil2100: it's still a little bit high, like ati shows 26 failures
<sil2100> didrocks: the unity release stack, yes?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, unity
<mterry> sil2100, yay for ibus branch!
<didrocks> sil2100: the job finished, 25 failures on intel
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> uh
<ChrisTownsend> Trevinho: Hi
<sil2100> didrocks: in the background, I'll also maybe try to fix the FTBFS for armhf, but this might take a bit longer because I'm using an ARM pbuilder for build-testing right now
<sil2100> didrocks: since it takes some time, I can work on the tests in the meantime ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: sweet! rocking ;)
<toperharrier> hi there, what should I uninstall to disable only amazon search results? unity-lens-shopping or amazon webapp? im a bit confused it seems amazon is unity-webapp-common :s
<smspillaz> bregma: perf test results are up
<bregma> smspillaz, where?
<smspillaz> bregma: 5x boost on unigine for some reason, 5fps on some of the other games
<smspillaz> bregma: https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1024304/+merge/147832
<smspillaz> I think it really depends on the type of application as to what its individual performance improvement is going to be
<bregma> naturally
<smspillaz> supertuxkart is just slow no matter what you do, unigine does a lot of postprocessing and really benefits from the freed up fill-resources on the gpu
<smspillaz> bregma: phoronix-test-suite is pretty neat though - should probably keep it on the radar as part of the testing strategy
<bregma> and not just because phoronix runs it with a great deal of prejudice
<smspillaz> it would be very easy to hook it into compiz' framerate counters - all it does is spawn a process and watch the stdout with a regex for the fps
<smspillaz> bregma: well, I've realized that a large part of the reaction to those benchmarks is often denial which results in lots of ad-hominem against phoronix
<smspillaz> where attention is usually deflected away from the numbers to the journalistic quality
<smspillaz> I'm guilty of this
<smspillaz> its probably a natural reaction
<bregma> fact is any improvement in those high-profile benchmark numbers can have a positive influence on Unity uptake
<bregma> so it's a worthwhile exercise
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> bregma: although a warning: I modified the benchmarks slightly. those numbers are actually slower than what phoronix will report
<smspillaz> it was only stressing the relevant codepath if I ran them windowed, which pts does not do by default
<smspillaz> (it runs everything fullscreen, which of course, bypasses compositors)
<smspillaz> might be a nice feature request for them though
<smspillaz> (and of course the relevancy of the numbers comes from the fact that not everything is a fullscreen window)
<bregma> smspillaz, can your change be staged (nux then unity) or does it need to go in all at once?  Is is an ABI-breaking change?
<smspillaz> bregma: it really needs to go in all at once
<bregma> that's a pain
<smspillaz> yeah I know :(
<smspillaz> this is where direct push access comes in handy - verify that CI is green, turn off the merge bots and then just merge everything once its ready
<smspillaz> bregma: as for ABI breaking - yes for compiz, I don't think so for nux
<smspillaz> actually, no, it is for nux, had a change a function signature
<osmdave> hi whats the status/progress of widgets for Unity? Is there any code I can test or dev?
<thumper> osmdave: what do you mean by widgets?
<osmdave> thumper like adding anything to the desktop that isn't an icon. Weather, html5 apps, calculator, drag-able images and things like that.
<thumper> osmdave: nothing unity specific AFAIK
<osmdave> thumper: ok thanks what is the part of the desktop that icons and widgets sit on? What handles that if not unity?
<thumper> osmdave: that is just the desktop, and yes unity does handle that, but I'm not aware of any widget code coming any time soon
<osmdave> thumper: where abouts in the source is the desktop part of the desktop that deals with the icon layout etc.?
<thumper> not sure exactly
<robru> thumper, hey. seems I've missed osmdave, but if he comes on asking again, you can tell him that Nautilus handles the icon rendering on the desktop, and doesn't do any desktop widgets on it's own.
<thumper> robru: ok, ta
<robru> thumper, there are third-party things that can already do desktop widgets, but nothing that's installed by default or officially supported.
 * thumper nods
<robru> thumper, cool. tried googling an email address for him but didn't get much ;-)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-13
<grantbow> 19
<grantbow> mt
<didrocks> hey mmrazik, how are you?
<mmrazik> didrocks: morning
<didrocks> mmrazik: yesterday, unity FTBFS on armhf in our buildds, I'm wondering, you are still building unity on armhf in jenkins, right?
<mmrazik> didrocks: we never did due to the build times
<mmrazik> we recently had a discussion about this with bregma
<didrocks> mmrazik: did you put in place the improvements and checked with jibel as I told you?
<mmrazik> didrocks: like what improvements? We are using libeatmydata, updagint the base images, etc
<mmrazik> didrocks: there is actually something we plan to do and it is on its way
<didrocks> mmrazik: having the pbuilder on RAM for instance, he had other tricks iirc as wwell
<mmrazik> didrocks: pbuilder on RAM on pandas is not really an option
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, do you have a rough idea on when those improvements will happen?
<mmrazik> didrocks: and we do have pbuilder on ARM btw
<mmrazik> didrocks: ehm... I mean pbuilder on RAM
<mmrazik> it doesn't make a huge difference, though
<didrocks> ok
<smspillaz> I always wondered why we couldn't just cross-compile for ARM, but given that the last time I tried to do that it was a total pain
<smspillaz> I guess I can see why
<smspillaz> (python being the main problem)
<mmrazik> didrocks: can I re-run the ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing job?
<mmrazik> would like to try the logging
<didrocks> mmrazik: it will dep-wait on the unity one which is running
<didrocks> mmrazik: as there are still some install issues, do you mind if we do that a little bit later?
<didrocks> mmrazik: I think jibel will again have to log in on the machine to see why we had this code return 2
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok. Can I save the config  or it would be better if I don't touch that either
<mmrazik> save the config == save the ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing job in jenkins
<didrocks> mmrazik: oh please do save the config :)
<mmrazik> ok
<didrocks> mmrazik: then, I'll tell you once we will rerun the job
<didrocks> thanks a lot :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: cool. thanks
<jibel> good morning!
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: hey! All is well, how about you?
<didrocks> sil2100: well, better than UTAH tbh :p
<didrocks> or rather the UTAH state is impacting me more and more
<didrocks> no release for a week now :/
<sil2100> Still some more UTAH problems?
<sil2100> WTF? Why suddenly those problems? We never had problems like those
<didrocks> we always had problems
<didrocks> and have to relaunch
<didrocks> and so on
<didrocks> but yeah, now, this went from 60 to 100% of failures on at least one of the 3 machines
<sil2100> Woha! Ok, I'm clean! I didn't break anything ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: heh, however, we still get some partial results
<didrocks> sil2100: and random failure
<didrocks> sil2100: mind having a look?
<sil2100> didrocks: hate those - on which job?
<didrocks> sil2100: ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing, ati
 * sil2100 needs to poke someone today to review his ibus fixes
<didrocks> the only which ran :/
<didrocks> run 122
<didrocks> sil2100: also, if you want relatively fresh unity results:
<didrocks> ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/82
<didrocks> ati and intel ran
<sil2100> This one again, I'm starting to think it's another one of those hidden, randomly-appearing regressions, focus from the HUD is obviously broken
<didrocks> we do have 25 and 26 tests failing
<didrocks> sil2100: at least, if it is a regression, it's already a start that we catch those :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I think now that it's been reproduced more than a few times in the past few builds, I think I can try patching it up
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm also still working on the introspection-problem with preview tests
<sil2100> That's 3 failing tests from-time-to-time
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent :-)
<didrocks> thanks sil2100
<sil2100> np, hope we'll be able to resolve all problems - both AP and UTAH
<didrocks> sil2100: I cross fingers as well
<sil2100> hah, ok, good thing! I was able to reproduce it locally, the failing test-case
<didrocks> sil2100: \o/
<smspillaz> didrocks: sil2100: mmrazik: hey, do any of you guys know what the status of xorg-gtest is in the distro
<smspillaz> I've been told that its been upgraded to 0.8, but it seems like the CI builders have 0.3
<didrocks> smspillaz: we do have 0.7 in the distro https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-gtest
<didrocks> smspillaz: 0.3 sounds like some builders are under quantal, not raring
<smspillaz> didrocks: ah okay
<smspillaz> mmrazik: I know you guys are busy today, so I won't bother you too much, just something to keep on the radar: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/compiz-clang-ci/build=pbuilder,distribution=quantal,flavor=amd64/63/console (we should probably upgrade the builders to raring)
<smspillaz> in the meantime, I'll add a proper version check as I see we are missing that
<mmrazik> smspillaz: ack. Will do
<mmrazik> its easy. let me do it right away so I don't forget
<smspillaz> ah okay. I'll add the version check now too, since we really should be doing that on our end :)
<mmrazik> smspillaz: should be fixed
<smspillaz> great, thanks
<smspillaz> didrocks: mmrazik: we should now have all the compiz tests run under CI now \o/
<didrocks> smspillaz: sweet! :) nice work!
<mmrazik> smspillaz: btw. do we need to run the memcheck tests also for clang/gles?
<mmrazik> they take aaaages
<mmrazik> (just saying:-)
<smspillaz> mmrazik: we might need them for gles, maybe not clang
<smspillaz> mmrazik: they do take ages though - and they are not really useful for catching regressions in branch submissions because they are run in silent mode
<smspillaz> maybe it would be better for compiz-mbs-autolanding ?
<mmrazik> smspillaz: I don't have any strong opinion. If you tell me we should do it only for autolanding and disable for ci then we can do it
<mmrazik> smspillaz: the reason why I'm asking that I've a lot of ci jobs in the queue in the last two days or so
<smspillaz> if its taking up your resources, I would be behind it
<smspillaz> mmrazik: heh, yeah, mea culpa :p
<mmrazik> and they were waiting just for the others to finish (we should try to run them in parallel for different MPs but that is another story)
<smspillaz> mmrazik: hehe, maybe we should borrow google's test infrastructure :p
<smspillaz> they have this big system which determines which tests actually need to be re-run for every change
<smspillaz> I think chromium has something like 30k tests, so it saves them a bit :p
<smspillaz> of course, that is very complicated :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: Trevinho: we are getting regular compiz crashes on one intel machine where autopilot is run, the best stacktrace I could get is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1643707/ though :/
<sil2100> ;/
<smspillaz> didrocks: on startup or at runtime ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: hard to know TBH, I would suspect startup/shutdown
<didrocks> (even more shutdown TBH)
<didrocks> it happens reliably once per multiple shutdown on that machine
<didrocks> not sure why
<smspillaz> didrocks: do you have the stdout ?
<bregma> so farno one has been able to pinpoint exactly where that stacksmasher crash happens, since there is lag between the crash and the reporting and no one can repro it outside of the autobuilder
<smspillaz> maybe unity is crashing when it gets unloaded ? *shrug*
<didrocks> smspillaz: unfortunately not, but good point, will try to get it for next time
<didrocks> bregma: oh?
<smspillaz> bregma: when all else fails, printf-style debugging can help a bit
<bregma> as far as I know
<smspillaz> also make sure you build with -g and no optimization
<smspillaz> (though afaict you're doing that already)
<bregma> -ggdb3 -O0 won;t help with a stack smasher
<bregma> problem is either (1) ABI mismatch (2) invalid function pointer  (3) local array walker
<bregma> or, like with javascript, invalid JIT code
<bregma> which does not apply here
<smspillaz> didrocks: bregma: I'd suggest setting up a new job just for that machine which just loads compiz + unity and shuts down again
<bregma> good plan
<smspillaz> that will at least make the feedback loop a lot shorter
<didrocks> bregma: do you have another way of reproducing it than this machine?
<smspillaz> bregma: actually, I don't trust gnome not to pull in a JIT
<smspillaz> ;-)
<didrocks> because for this one, reinstalling is mandatory with the system and it's taking a lot of time
<bregma> no one I have spoke to has been able to reproduce it
<smspillaz> bregma: I heard that gnome is switching to another favorite language again, lol
<bregma> of course, maybe someone has reproduced the problem and not told me
<smspillaz> C! wait, python! wait, C#!, wait, vala! wait, javascript!
<smspillaz> didrocks: is reinstalling /really/ mandatory ?
<smspillaz> surely it isn;t
<smspillaz> *isn't
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, it is with this process, unfortunately
<didrocks> smspillaz: as the machine is used that way and dont' really have an access to it
<smspillaz> how can we not have access to one of our own machines?
<didrocks> smspillaz: I can't, some can, but those people don't know how to debug/run that
<smspillaz> this really is the joy of "it fails on CI and I don't know why"
<didrocks> similarly, yeah
<smspillaz> didrocks: how long does the reinstall process take ?
<smspillaz> and for comparison, how long does the full AP take ?
<smspillaz> a good strategy would be to grab the stdout, figure out which test its crashing on, and then create a new job for that machine which just runs the suite
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, more strangely, if we run *all* tests, including those ones, it's not crashing
<didrocks> smspillaz: but maybe autopilot doesn't act the same for session restart between "running just some tests or all tests"
<didrocks> thomi should know though ^
<smspillaz> wait, so do we know which test its crashing on?
<smspillaz> or at least, a way to reproduce the problem which doesn't take forever ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, it's taking 40 minutes in total
<didrocks> smspillaz: with only those 89 tests running
<didrocks> but, the session is randomly restarted
<smspillaz> the first thing I'd suggest doing at least, would be to run compiz --debug
<smspillaz> by "session" are you talking about X, or compiz ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: this needs a lot of tweaking
<didrocks> X session
<smspillaz> so X is crashing!??
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, compiz
<smspillaz> wait what
<didrocks> smspillaz: but lightdm is restarted regularly
<didrocks> between tests
<didrocks> from what I know
<smspillaz> oh okay
<didrocks> I think at next crash, I'll look for the timestamp of the .crash file
<didrocks> at least, it will tell us if it's at the beginning of end of tests
<smspillaz> huh? doesn't autopilot have some kind of method to handle the case where it doesn't receive a reply from dbus ?
<didrocks> not sure
<smspillaz> I'm pretty sure theres a dbus error that you get when the relevant client sends a SIGHUP or whatever
<smspillaz> didrocks: what makes running compiz with --debug so difficult btw ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, we need a different package and so on, because compiz is launched by the session
<didrocks> and we need a hook to save the .xsession-errors for each session
<smspillaz> doesn't autopilot monitor the stdout?
<smspillaz> ohmygawd....
<didrocks> and again, only thomi knows how and when autopilot restarts the session and the difference between "run all tests" and "a set of tests provided"
<didrocks> smspillaz: no
<didrocks> ok, now going to do some exercice, already 3 hours late :)
 * smspillaz thinks we should rewrite all of the AP tests in xorg-gtest
<smspillaz> sil2100: still around ?
<smspillaz> (maybe you might know some more about this)
<sil2100> smspillaz: hi!
<sil2100> smspillaz: what's up? Some tests need rewriting ;) ?
<smspillaz> sil2100: how hard would it be to roll a ppa to the machine with the failing AP test to run compiz with --debug and capture the stdout
<sil2100> smspillaz: I don't think it should be that hard, but probably someone from the jenkins-maintainers would have to help out
<smspillaz> sil2100: okay
<smspillaz> sil2100: make it happen
<sil2100> smspillaz: ok :) Will poke people about it then! You only need compiz --debug and the output, or something else? Should the tests run?
 * sil2100 needs to get the context correctly
<smspillaz> yeah keep the tests running
<smspillaz> we just need to get
<smspillaz> a) Which test autopilot detected that the compiz process stopped responding to dbus calls
<smspillaz> b) The compiz stdout/stderr (eg .xsession-errors) from --debug
<smspillaz> from there we can start to pinpoint the source of this
<didrocks> mterry: cyphermox: hey guys, just a quick summary of the day for dailyrelease
<didrocks> mterry: cyphermox: so, we got the UTAH new failure of the day, I debugged it and workarounded it
<didrocks> mterry: cyphermox: unfortunately, we are still hitting another random $install issue if we run only the indicator tests
<didrocks> with mterry's manual run of unity, I hope we can have that passing
<didrocks> if so, I would propose:
<didrocks> - manually publishing unity
<didrocks> - manually publishing indicator (even if the tests didn't pass because of the installed, they are run as part of unity)
<didrocks> - manual publishing of oif which failed for a similar random behavior
<didrocks> so that tomorrow, we can try transitionning from the HUD
 * didrocks spent a big part of his day debugging UTAH for upstream, not pleasant…
<didrocks> mterry: cyphermox: wdyt?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> the tests for indicators look okay enough, AFAICS
<didrocks> (the new failure was "not enough loop device for mounting the iso")
<cyphermox> oh boy
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, seems so, if you try to agregate the results from different runs on all configs :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: I think oif is safe already, mind a manual publishing?
<mterry> didrocks, OK
<didrocks> at least, this one will be done :)
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> meanwhile, misc continues to publish everyday nicely (as not UTAH/integration tests involved) :p
<didrocks> no*
<cyphermox> hehe
<didrocks> andyrock: thanks for the amrhf fix btw :)
<andyrock> np
<cyphermox> ok starting with oif
<cyphermox> ./cu2d-run -P oif
<mterry> didrocks, let's just put unity in misc then!
 * mterry is a problem solver
 * cyphermox likes mterry's idea
<mterry> cyphermox, watch out!  you own misc stack
<cyphermox> didrocks: ^ confirm? ;)
<cyphermox> ah crap you're right
<didrocks> cyphermox: confirmed!
<mterry> muhaha
<didrocks> mterry: hum hum
<didrocks> mterry: don't even start that :p
<cyphermox> let's NOT put unity in misc ;)
<didrocks> mterry: TBH, you just need to remove one parameter from the yaml file and republish the jobs
<didrocks> mterry: and then, it will forget about the -check step :p
<didrocks> not sure it's what we want though :p
<cyphermox> didrocks: it would be fine
<cyphermox> it's all very stable code, no?
<cyphermox> oif publishing...
<didrocks> cyphermox: hem hem :p
<didrocks> we saw that everyday ;)
<didrocks> and oif released :)
<sil2100> \o/
<cyphermox> yay
<cyphermox> so now, iindicators or unity first?
<didrocks> cyphermox: unity is rerunning with full tests
<didrocks> cyphermox: let's see the results
<didrocks> if ok, we can publish indicators and unity
<didrocks> manual publishing as well
<didrocks> (I'm finally happy to have enabled that manual publishing can bystep the status of build/check for all "prepared" source
<didrocks> seems to be handy when I thought it wouldn't :p
<didrocks> ok, at least, the 3 machines installed and rebooted successfully
<didrocks> they are now running tests
<sil2100> hmmm
<didrocks> sil2100: shaking? :)
<sil2100> I almost found something, but I need to jump out for practice now - I'll resume my work in the evening
<didrocks> sil2100: sweet, do you mind having a look at the results of the unity test job once you are back?
<sil2100> didrocks: shaking what?
<sil2100> didrocks: no problem - both indicators and unity, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: just thinking as I was telling "the tests are now running" that you were troubled as it means your new tests are running :p
<didrocks> sil2100: just unity
<didrocks> all would be run that way anyway
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, no problem ;)
<didrocks> thanks sil2100 :)
<didrocks> sil2100: enjoy your exercice!
<didrocks> mterry: cyphermox: the tests results sounds good to me on ati, and nvidia, I've a doubt on intel though
<didrocks> mterry: cyphermox: I don't see anything weird, using the ppa, do you?
<didrocks> (I've some intel hw)
<cyphermox> let me double check
<cyphermox> I'm on intel too anyway
<didrocks> thanks :)
<mterry> didrocks, I haven't rebooted in days
<mterry> I'll update and restart
<mterry> didrocks, you aren't suggesting that we ignore the threshold here and manually publish are you?  tsk tsk
<mterry> Where's that ibus fix?  That should drop the tests nicely
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<didrocks> mterry: well, it's as you wish, you are stack holders :-)
<mterry> Hrm, not reviewed yet.  sil2100 has it waiting
<mterry> for review that is
<didrocks> mterry: just that knowing how all those things are fuzzy…
<didrocks> then you decide with cyphermox if you publish indicators/unity ;)
<mterry> didrocks, a reason to drive them to perfection!  :)  You mentioned a reason you wanted a publish checkpoint?  HUD stuff?
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, I wanted a before, and then after HUD
<didrocks> as we have the HUD transition
<didrocks> and the day after that libcolumbus
<didrocks> mterry: it's really as you feel it, maybe we shouldn't push the trigger, yeah
<cyphermox> you're talking about unity specifically there right?
<cyphermox> because we really should finish up publishing indicators so that we can move forward on hud
<mterry> cyphermox, yeah unity.  The new test failures all seemed to come from dash tests
<didrocks> cyphermox: if we are sure we don't have dep between indicators and unity publishin, I think we can (I don't see indicators tests failing in the unity suite run)
<didrocks> mterry: I wonder why the dash failed so much on intel
<didrocks> still a little bit on nvidia
<mterry> didrocks, cyphermox: Is publishing indicators sufficient to not block hud?
<mterry> cyphermox, ah, still getting crashes on the indicator tests...  :-/
<didrocks> mterry: yeah
<didrocks> it's sufficient
<cyphermox> well what we really need is to ship libcolumbus and all so that we can ship hud; then do the hudectomy in indicator-appmenu, and then republish hud for libcolumbus, IIRC
<mterry> OK, then I'd just as soon leave unity to its own devices as long as there's no pressing need for that stack specifically
<mterry> sil2100's ibus branch should get us under threshold again (at which point, we should probably lower the threshold a bit)
<didrocks> cyphermox: so, manual publishing for the indicators?
<cyphermox> yeah, let's
<cyphermox> aside from that, was libcolumbus ready to be uploaded, added to the stacks and everything?
<didrocks> cyphermox: we need the hud first
<didrocks> then, libcolumbus :)
<didrocks> but IIRC, libcolumbus is ready
<cyphermox> well, yeah, but I mean, libcolumbus can land now and hud not depend on it immediately
<cyphermox> then it give us time for the MIR in parallel, even if it won't take so much time
<didrocks> cyphermox: well, you need to rerun a rebuild if you do that, before the publishing
<cyphermox> libcolumbus will be in indicators stack right?
<cyphermox> I'm doing the publishing now, but then I'll add it to the stack and update
<didrocks> cyphermox: sounds good to me :)
<cyphermox> ./cu2d-run -P indicators
<didrocks> cyphermox: I'm just leaving, but I think we won't have it landing automatically tomorrow as it will be at least in manual publishing mode :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: yep ;)
<didrocks> due to the new package
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> so don't need to refresh the AA side right away
<didrocks> I'll do that tomorrow morning
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> I'll only update the stack later
<seb128> cyphermox, didrocks: I can NEW review if you want
<cyphermox> seb128: ok
<didrocks> seb128: not the issue, you need to pull on lillypilly
<cyphermox> it won't land today anyway
<didrocks> seb128: for the AA-side filtering
<seb128> didrocks, I was proposing to review it  once it's in the raring NEW queue
<seb128> didrocks, I didn't follow what you are doing out of "it's going to be uploaded in the next days" ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it will be marked as a sync :)
<seb128> oh, right
<didrocks> seb128: but once cyphermox updated the list, first, to be uploaded to the archive, we need to refresh the filtering
<seb128> well in any case if NEW review is needed just ping me
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but you can do the filter refreshing as well once cyphermox will add it to the list (after this manual publishing round)
<cyphermox> ok!
<didrocks> seb128: on lillypilly, just log as archive admin
<didrocks> cd cu2d
<didrocks> cd cupstream2distro
<didrocks> bzr pull
<didrocks> you should see the updated yaml file once cyphermox did it :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, cool, good to know ;-)
 * seb128 tomboys that
<didrocks> seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#Adding.2BAC8-removing_components_to_a_stack
<didrocks> second part :)
<seb128> didrocks, ahah, excellent ;-)
<didrocks> hot from the press! :)
<mterry> sil2100, did someone mention that last night intel had 10 new dash failures?  http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-intel/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/
<mterry> sil2100, do you know why that might be?
<sil2100> mterry: checking
<mterry> sil2100, thanks for rocking that ibus merge proposal too
<mterry> I'm looking forward to that landing
<sil2100> mterry: np! Hope it fixes the problems for good
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> mterry: those failing tests... they seem to be related to the previous failing tests
<sil2100> Not sure why now they started failing
<sil2100> But the reason seems to be a problem while fetching the state of the preview open, I'm already looking into it regarding the previous failures
<sil2100> mterry: if anything, I'm currently looking at two failure types (so that we don't step on eachothers toes ;) )
<sil2100> The first thing: the dash previews having problems
<sil2100> The second: HUD focus issues
<mterry> sil2100, awesome, thanks!
<mterry> One day we'll have no failures!
<sil2100> thomi: hi! Once you're up and running, could you take a look on two of my autopilot merges for lp:unity?
<sil2100> thomi: one regarding ibus, the second regarding a new test suite (for search)
<sil2100> mterry: just to make sure - the testing environment for the release test jobs is single-monitor, right?
<thomi> sil2100: sure
 * thomi looks now
<sil2100> \o/ Thanks :)
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_search_test_suite
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_ibus_improve
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-14
<didrocks> veebers: hey, around?
<didrocks> hey sil2100, how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: hey! Still looking at two failure types that popped up, but I'm fixing up the problems thomi mentioned in my autopilot additions yesterday
<didrocks> sil2100: did you look at the tests results from yesterday?
<didrocks> sil2100: seems it's repeatable
<didrocks> sil2100: ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing, intel in particular
<didrocks> sil2100: 40 failures, that's what prevent us from releasing today
<didrocks> sil2100: I wonder if it's not linked to thomi's change few days ago with autopilot dbus communication
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I looked into the preview failures, and those seem to be problems with introspection, so maybe indeed it's related - I'll take care of it now then and take care of the branch fixes later
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks, it seems more important to me as well :-)
<didrocks> sil2100: once you got something, I can rerun a build + tests, thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: what version of autopilot was used during the build?
<didrocks> sil2100: trunk version, as the misc task published, you can check that in:
<didrocks> sil2100: job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-intel/85/artifact/results/artifacts/machine-config/dpkg-list.log
<didrocks> like https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-intel/85/artifact/results/artifacts/machine-config/dpkg-list.log
<sil2100> Thanks!
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> sil2100: but yeah, we are taking latest trunk for autopiloting unity
<didrocks> (basically everything which built in the ppa)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> didrocks, cyphermox: did you see bug #1124941 ?
<ubot5> bug 1124941 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "[raring] Most appindicators broken by the latest libappindicator update (12.10.1daily13.02.13-0ubuntu1) with "ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for AppIndicator3"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124941
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I didn't update yet, I'm wondering why tests passed though yesterday
<didrocks> seb128: seems like, as I was telling, coverage of integration tests for indicators is low
<seb128> didrocks, I'm updating, let's see
<seb128> didrocks, seems to work for me
<didrocks> seb128: it seems to be only the non default indicators
<didrocks> like the ones in vala?
<seb128> well, that title seems to indicate a g-i issue
<didrocks> oh python
<didrocks> I meant
<seb128> ok, I can confirm with onboard
<seb128> $ onboard
<didrocks> (still updating)
<seb128> 2013-02-14 09:58:06,280:ERROR:root: Could not find any typelib for AppIndicator3
<didrocks> is the typelib shipped?
<seb128> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/girepository-1.0/AppIndicator3-0.1.typelib
<seb128> it has been multiarched
<seb128> but gir doesn't support multiarch
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> seb128: well, as it doesn't impact our default, I would rather wait for cyphermox ^
<didrocks> seb128: the python indicator is crashing from start, right?
<seb128> didrocks, it fails to import appindicator so it's not working
<seb128> didrocks, well "doesn't impact our default", I can't get onboard on screen, not sure how that will play out for the nexus
<didrocks> yeah, so an autopilot tests with a dummy python indicator process should be easy to do
<seb128> no onscreen keyboard on a touch device makes the device less useful ;-)
<seb128> yeah
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, but if we fix it right away without any tests, we won't have it, I can bet on it
<seb128> can we revert?
<didrocks> seb128: that's an option
<seb128> cyphermox is probably after eod at this time
<didrocks> right, he's back in ~3 or 4 hours generally
<seb128> so we will need to wait at least some 5-6 hours to see that being worked on
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well, let's see how much people are impacted by it
<didrocks> seb128: well, I think we won't have any other daily isos for the nexus before that TBH
<seb128> right, it's just people dist-upgrading their nexus every day
<seb128> let's see how long it takes for ogra to come ping ;-)
<didrocks> indeed, we'll get it fixed soon anyway
<didrocks> heh :-)
<didrocks> seb128: even better, this can be a dummy test during package build
<didrocks> seb128: just trying to import the lib
<didrocks> hum, no, it needs to be installed
<seb128> didrocks, ok, onboard seems to work, it's just the indicator which is broken
<seb128> didrocks, I didn't try ubiquity but that recommends the gir as well so it might have broken the unity panel
<didrocks> seb128: well, for this, we need a new ISO in that case anyway
<seb128> didrocks, in any case seems like both are non stoppers for today, we should get it fixed for tomorrow's iso though ... let's see if cyphermox can add the test
<seb128> otherwise let's revert at eod
<seb128> works?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, should be simple, will ping him as soon as he's available :)
<seb128> cool
<didrocks> seb128: sounds like a good plan :)
<xnox> seb128: /me had reports that ubuntu daily iso boots straight into "try ubuntu" instead of ubiquity.
<seb128> xnox, that seems a different issue
<xnox> the error message is cryptic "failed to activate consolekit". Fair enough.
<didrocks> yeah, that appindicator introspection has anything to do with this :)
<xnox> i was diffing the manifests and didn't find any obvious suspects.
<mmrazik> smspillaz: btw. it looks like setting the tests to False didn't help:
<mmrazik> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/compiz-clang-ci/75/build=pbuilder,distribution=raring,flavor=amd64/console
<smspillaz> mmrazik: hmm, let me have a look
<smspillaz> mmrazik: thanks for the quick response
<mmrazik> the strange thing is that I've seen this thread stuff yesterday on pbuilder while I was trying something unrelated (I tend to use lp:compiz for experiments)
<smspillaz> ah okay, don't owrry about that job
<smspillaz> CI was already blocked on something else
<mmrazik> ok
<smspillaz> I unblocked that in a new MP, and then the clang bug was the problem :p
<mmrazik> then lets see if it happens somewhere else too
<smspillaz> hang on, I'll get you the relevant job
<smspillaz> mmrazik: https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1124313/+merge/148193
<mmrazik> smspillaz: ok. I'll start that one too
<smspillaz> great, thanks
<smspillaz> mmrazik: btw, do you know anyone at canonical who might be a good llvm contact?
<mmrazik> but it will probably take a while. There is one more -ci job in the queue
<mmrazik> no idea :-/
<smspillaz> we should probably report this bug to the clang people
<smspillaz> okay, thats fine
<smspillaz> mmrazik: btw, last time I checked all of the xorg-gtest tests are now passing in CI, bar one, which was failing because of a distro patch \o/
<mmrazik> nice
<sil2100> Strange things, suddenly it's as if sometimes things are not pushed for introspection
<didrocks> sil2100: do you think the autopilot change can be the issue?
<sil2100> didrocks: hard to say, but it doesn't seem like it though, but still looking
<sil2100> didrocks: didn't see any direct dependency between the code changes and the case we have there
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> sil2100: still seems a timing issue for some, look at ati and nvidia, they are in better shape
<sil2100> Problematic thing is, it's not that all the preview-related tests are broken, since only some of them fail
<didrocks> but "reliably", intel is having more errors
<didrocks> so I would more think of a timing issue
<sil2100> And when they fail, well, it seems that /Unity/DashController/DashView/PreviewContainer/PreviewContent[id=1208]/* returns no children ;/
<sil2100> Originally I thought yes, that it *might* be a timing issue - but when I found this debug output, autopilot tries introspecting with this query 10 times over 10 seconds, so a timing issue is rather improbable
<didrocks> weird…
<sil2100> It makes no sense, since there's no way of running away from introspection, every preview gets AddChild'ed whether it likes it or not
<sil2100> But maybe hm
<sil2100> But maybe somehow there are two PreviewContainers opened by mistake, and during the failure, the 'inactive' one is being fetched?
<sil2100> Not sure if that's even possible
<didrocks> sil2100: possible that it's a real regression, yeah
<sil2100> didrocks: indeed it might be a really rare regression, since I noticed another strange thing that might fit to my strange theory
<didrocks> sil2100: well, not "rare" in the sense it's not happening regularly on a machine
<sil2100> All preview tests work up until a point, after which it suddenly stops working every time
<sil2100> Now the theory:
<didrocks> sil2100: if you look at yesterday's run and the one before, we still have that on intel. Maybe the machine is either slower or faster than others :/
<didrocks> yeah?
<sil2100> hm, to have my theory fully thought out, I need to see how does AP know what id to query for, one moment
<sil2100> Ok, so, this theory might be flawed as I still don't have enough unity introspection knowledge ;p But let's say up until a point, we're using a single PreviewContent introspection object for all previews
<sil2100> Then, suddenly, after a point (probably because of a test that has been executed at a time), unity is forced to kill the previous PreviewContainer and create a new one (maybe when looking at previews in a different lens?)
<sil2100> The new one is now used by Unity, while the old one, well, it's empty
<sil2100> But autopilot is still using the old one, since that's the one he allocated at the beginning - that's why we get those query errors for the same id all the time
<sil2100> This could make sense even, since I see that before breaking the preview tests, there is a 'files lens' preview test being executed that failed: test_files_lens_preview_open_close
<didrocks> sil2100: that's a valid theority, now, we need to map that to a change in either autopilot or unity :)
<didrocks> sil2100: last time the tests passed was rev 3140 in lp:unity
<sil2100> didrocks: looking at intel and ati, comparing those two in regards to test_files_lens_preview_open_close, which looks strange to me (dee errors etc)
<sil2100> ACK!
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: and it seems that test_files_lens_preview_open_close did not fail on ati, so it might be indeed the root cause of the failures - something is getting broken when that test fails
<didrocks> sil2100: the corresponding autopilot version was 130 FYI
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, more than possible :)
<sil2100> didrocks: anyway, now I see that my previous theory might have been more correct - but enough theoritizing, I'm looking now all the time if I'm right and how to fix that
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks a bunch, good hunt! and keep me posted :)
<sil2100> hoh, I think I found something
<sil2100> Maybe
<smspillaz> mmrazik: it looks like clang is just completely screwed in the distro
<mmrazik> smspillaz:  so its not just me with that impression...
<smspillaz> mmrazik: it fails on compiling gtk-window-decorator too
<smspillaz> mmrazik: we should probably just disable the job for now :/
<mmrazik> smspillaz: ok
<smspillaz> hopefully someone will notice
<mmrazik> smspillaz: done
<smspillaz> mmrazik: awesome, thanks
<sil2100> !
<didrocks> sil2100: "!" as found anything? ;)
<smspillaz> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1124313/+merge/148433 hopefully CI should go green soon
<smspillaz> clang is being a pain
<smspillaz> man this is the weirdest thing
<smspillaz> if you close a child process' stdout, it hangs the next time it calls XSync
<sil2100> HAH! Reproduced the issue FINALLY
<sil2100> Damn, but still, this is one nasty son of a ***
<sil2100> I'm so close ;)
<sil2100> smspillaz: still waiting on CI on that merge request...
<smspillaz> sil2100: yeah, it seems to be backed up
<smspillaz> sil2100: did you find the intel crash ?
<mterry> sil2100, a test failed with http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-unity-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-intel/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/unity.tests.test_panel/PanelTitleTests/test_panel_title_doesnt_change_with_switcher_Single_Monitor_/
<mterry> sil2100, which looks like a buggy test: no hud object
<sil2100> mterry: will look into that one in a moment
<mterry> sil2100, no rush  :)
<sil2100> Yes, I think it's a malformed test
<sil2100> mterry: I'm on the verge of fixing the preview test failures ;p
<mterry> sil2100, nice  :)
<cyphermox> monring
<cyphermox> ugh
<didrocks> hey cyphermox, mterry
<didrocks> cyphermox: you can still publish the indicator stack btw :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: and ping so that libcolumbus is NEWed
<cyphermox> didrocks: did you pull on AA ?
<cyphermox> ack!
<didrocks> cyphermox: yep, all done :)
<cyphermox> was libappindicator fixed too?
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, you need to ack the MP
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> cyphermox: and the unity branch with the additional test should be merged now :)
<mterry> hi
<cyphermox> didrocks: oh, but wait this is going to take a bit more to land the fix as well..
<didrocks> cyphermox: hum, what do you mean?
<didrocks> cyphermox: I would say, let's manually publish indicator if you are happy with the packaging change
<didrocks> and ack the MP (looks fine to me)
<didrocks> then, once landed, rebuilding on libappindicator
<cyphermox> well, libappindicator-autolanding needs to run, and then everything needs to be rebuilt
<cyphermox> ah, sure, that way works too ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: only rebuild what you need :)
<cyphermox> err, yeah, but I meant we could wait for the libappindicator fix to land before publishing
<didrocks> cyphermox: well, I would say, let's publish first, it's taking 30s :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: we'll probably have another manual publishing for libappindicator as it's a packaging change
<cyphermox> ok, I see
<cyphermox> there, libcolumbus will publish
<cyphermox> ugh
<cyphermox> not sure you'll see me next week -- I'm coughing up my lungs
<cyphermox> didrocks: how come I don't see it in the queue? :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: which queue?
<cyphermox> libcolumbus in unapproved?
<didrocks> cyphermox: remember that we sync the list of copy on the server?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> oh, you still need to do a manual job?
<cyphermox> or is this waiting on a cron task?
<didrocks> cyphermox: no, it's a cron, running every 15 minutes
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> cyphermox: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/StackPublish#Copy_to_distro ;)
<didrocks> "Then, on the archive admin machines, we have a cron using this copy script which:
<didrocks> and so on…
<mterry> cyphermox, you need your lungs!  don't cough them up...  (feel better!)
<didrocks> I heard lungs are handy sometimes :)
<cyphermox> yeah, kind of useful
<cyphermox> excuse me while I medicate
 * didrocks notes to be 10000 feets away from cyphermox next week :)
<cyphermox> hehee
<cyphermox> let's finish up with libappindicator and then I'll go lie down for a while, and I'll be much better by Saturday
<didrocks> cyphermox: get better! :-)
<cyphermox> did you new libcolumbus?
<didrocks> cyphermox: I will wait for seb128 to do it, I've done the packaging, it would be unfair :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: did you notice the misc stack needs manual publication as well, btw?
<cyphermox> yeah, getting to it
<didrocks> grand!
<didrocks> now that libappindicator is merged, you can build it :)
<cyphermox> don't we need -daily to run first, to you know, build and snapshot to the ppa?
<cyphermox> otherwise it won't have the new "automatic snapshot" line to match with for prepare-packages?
<cyphermox> oh wait, I suck
<cyphermox> nevermind me
 * cyphermox publishes misc
<didrocks> \o/
<cyphermox> ./cu2d-run -R indicators libappindicator
<andyrock> popey, ping
<popey> andyrock: pong
<andyrock> popey, is there a lp bug for the focus issue?
<popey> pass, om26er found it initially but dunno if he filed one
<popey> happy to file it if you need it
<andyrock> k
<om26er> popey, andyrock I didn't file the report yet.
<om26er> popey, if you are doing i'll confirm, else I can report it now
<popey> om26er: go for it
<om26er> andyrock, popey bug 1125331
<ubot5> bug 1125331 in unity (Ubuntu) "Opening an app with super+num shorcut doesn't give focus to the app" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1125331
<andyrock> om26er, thx
<om26er> yw
<om26er> andyrock, in raring the separator between the dash and the launcher is missing most of the times, that's a regression from 12.10
<om26er> the white line
<andyrock> om26er, ask dednick_ ;)
<andyrock> om26er, i fixed that bug 2-3 times in the last cycle
<om26er> ouch
<andyrock> om26er, i'm sure he can fix it in a couple of mins
<andyrock> ;)
<om26er> andyrock, I'll log a bug in launchpad then
<om26er> the fullscreen preview is deadly slow. Jay was looking into that when he was still working
<om26er> reported as bug 1125346
<ubot5> bug 1125346 in unity (Ubuntu) "The sharp white line between dash and launcher is missing" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1125346
<didrocks> sil2100: so, in your hunt, did you get lucky, unlucky? Should we all take our pay and we'll be never able to release unity again? ;)
<didrocks> anchorchangesnodeinstance.cpp
<didrocks> ooops, focus issue
<cyphermox> didrocks: so, tests look fine I think
<cyphermox> not perfect, but we're not going to reach perfection
 * didrocks looks
<cyphermox> just waiting for armhf to finish building nao
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, we would need again a sil2100 to get the tests fixed :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: but otherwise: agreed
<didrocks> once armhf is finished building, you can force publishing
<cyphermox> yeah
<sil2100> didrocks: I analysed analysed and finally found the reason behind all those preview failures - it's a rarely reproducible issue, but when it happens, well, it breaks everything
<sil2100> didrocks: dednick helped me find a probable fix
<sil2100> I'm testing it now, but the testing process is, well, hard to do ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: you ROCK! :-)
<didrocks> sil2100: if you want, we can still get it in and try a manual rebuild (or wait for next daily)
<didrocks> as it seems intel likes triggering it :p
<sil2100> didrocks: maybe let's get it properly tested and wait for the tomorrow's daily
<sil2100> didrocks: you can fire up the tests if you want, since it's probable that the bug won't even happen for the second time
<sil2100> brb, valentines
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, it did happen for 2 times, as I told you more than once :p
<didrocks> sil2100: it happened yesterday and today on intel ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: to be able to test, we need to merge it though
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-15
<smspillaz> popey: hmm, how did you even get quantal running in virtualbox anyways? Just says here that the Xorg driver isn't current with the xserver shipped in quantal
<smspillaz> (I'm trying to have a better look into this driver hang which doesn't involve looking at the source code and guessing
<thumper> hi smspillaz
<smspillaz> thumper: hey
<thumper> smspillaz: how are you doing? study going well?
<smspillaz> thumper: yeah good
<tjaalton> trying to build unity on a ppa (ripping off barrier code, so I can test it with xserver 1.14), but it fails trying to find Nux/Nux.h? builds fine on my local sbuild
<tjaalton> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/131298702/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.unity_6.12.0daily13.02.08-0ubuntu1.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tjaalton> bah, I'll just build it on nexus7..
<mmrazik> didrocks: can you please paste your message again? I've seen the notification but I can't find the channel where it is
<mmrazik> really weird
<didrocks> mmrazik: oh, interesting :
<didrocks> :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: but I wasn't changing the cat. I only checked the indicators
<mmrazik> I _think_ I checked the other jobs but maybe not
<didrocks> mmrazik: seems oif is failing too
<mmrazik> didrocks: should be fixed now
<mmrazik> btw. the logging is also not there yet. For some reasons the logs are empty
<didrocks> mmrazik: relaunching
<mmrazik> need to poke jcollado
<mmrazik> today
<didrocks> mmrazik: indeed
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> mmrazik: seems to pass now, thanks :)
<sil2100> thomi: ping
<popey> smspillaz: using 4.2.6 virtualbox driver
<smspillaz> okay
<smspillaz> OKAY
<smspillaz> I think I've fixed the failing xorg-gtests in CI
<smspillaz> https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1120009.3/+merge/148675
<smspillaz> sil2100: andyrock: Trevinho: ^ hopefully that should go green soonish
<didrocks> hey sil2100
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, we finally had one unity building and tests running
<didrocks> sil2100: unfortunately, if you look at the run, there are really really a lot of failures :/
<didrocks> on every config this time
<didrocks> (panel tests it seems and still some switcher ones)
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> Ok, preview tests are fixed, but where did all those failures come from?
<jibel> didrocks, mmrazik could you review http://paste.ubuntu.com/1657299/ and apply this diff to resources/preseed.cfg in utah-jenkins
<mmrazik> jibel: checking
<jibel> it's to run the whole command in the chroot and run bzr as user jenkins instead of ubuntu
<didrocks> sil2100: well, I don't really know… this can't be a side effect?
<didrocks> sil2100: look at what changed since yesterday, only compiz and unity and not a lot of commits
<mmrazik> jibel: fixed
<jibel> mmrazik, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, need to go running outside, please keep me posted if you spot anything. I didn't see any weird commit
<sil2100> smspillaz: btw. https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1120009.3/+merge/148675 again red...
<sil2100> didrocks: so, regarding the failing tests - it seems the unity-panel-service is not running
<sil2100> Or not running correctly!
<sil2100> didrocks: were there some serious changes to the indicators and appmenu?
<didrocks> sil2100: we had a new libindicator, but tests were mostly passing
<sil2100> I wonder what happened, since the videos clearly show that there is no panel, no indicators
<didrocks> sil2100: nothing in /var/crash
<didrocks> sil2100: and it's running from the ssh connexion
<sil2100> didrocks: and all the menus are visible on the windows too! hmm, I wonder why unity-panel-service is not running
<sil2100> didrocks: I remember having a problem like this, but that was when unity-panel-service simply got uninstalled by accident
<sil2100> I mean, libindicator-appmenu
<didrocks> sil2100: it's installed here
<didrocks> and the system is fully installed
<sil2100> Indeed, the strange thing is that all machines suffer from the problem
<didrocks> sil2100: indeed, you mean, from the video, there is no panel, nothing?
<sil2100> didrocks: and also, the panel seems to be empty from the very beginning, so even the first failing test doesn't have anything on it - so it's unlikely that a test broke it
<sil2100> didrocks: there is a panel, but it doesn't have the indicators and the menu entries
<sil2100> didrocks: the menu entries are on their respective windows
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, ok, we need what went wrong, do you have the ppa installed and the same behavior?
<didrocks> (starting to upgrading)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, I'm confirming
<didrocks> sil2100: starting to purge the ppa
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so the daily-build ppa is indeed broken, raring is fine
<didrocks> sil2100: now, the game is going to update package per package to see what regressed
<mterry> didrocks, are we talking about the bump in unity test failures or something else?
<didrocks> mterry: right
<didrocks> mterry: the failures are real
<didrocks> mterry: if you install the ppa, you will see no panel
<mterry> didrocks, :(
<mterry> yay for test suites!
<didrocks> right ;) but I told an hour ago I would go outside for running :p
<mterry> didrocks, just bring your cell phone and an irc app  :)
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> at least, we know the regression is between the latest time we could have a test on at least one arch
<didrocks> and this morning
<didrocks> meaning between yesterday and now
<mterry> didrocks, OK.  Can I help tie down the regression?  We're talking about iterating packages?  isht.  :-/
<mterry> sil2100, morning btw!
<mterry> (for me I guess)
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, it's unity! :)
<didrocks> mterry: sorry, my session went crazy after the upgrade
<didrocks> so
<mterry> didrocks, oh nice.  So it's the unity package?
<didrocks> raring -> working
<didrocks> unity daily-build ppa -> no indicator, no appmenu
<sil2100> Morning!
 * sil2100 is on a hangout right now
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, and this is between yesterday and today
<didrocks> mterry: do you mind having a look? I don't mind doing some exercice now :)
<mterry> didrocks, no problems.  So when you said it's unity, you didn't mean you'd narrowed it to the unity package, you were just saying the PPA as a whole?
 * mterry will try to narrow it
<didrocks> mterry: no, unity as the source package :)
<didrocks> so lp:unity is the only guilty!
<didrocks> (we don't have ABI break, so I kept raring nux and compiz)
<mterry> didrocks, oh good
<didrocks> ok, I'm quickly escaping, will be back in ~1h
<didrocks> mterry: thanks ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: go exercise!
<sil2100> I actually thought you're already back!
<didrocks> sil2100: will be needed! :)
<didrocks> sil2100: no, I couldn't with this issue, started to think it was in the distro with libindicator before
<didrocks> but hopefully, not, we didn't break anyone ;)
 * didrocks really goes
<mterry> So revisions 3153 or up
<mterry> of unity trunk.  one of those seems like the culprit
<didrocks> mterry: 3151 actually
<didrocks> mterry: looking at the changelog in the ppa for unity - 6.12.0daily13.02.14-0ubuntu1
<didrocks>   * Automatic snapshot from revision 3150
<mterry> didrocks, (A) you're running and (B) those were just test changes, which shouldn't affect your normal runnng
<didrocks> ok, you were one step ahead!
<didrocks> I'll just go for (A) then :)
<mterry> :)
<didrocks> thanks again mterry ;)
<mterry> andyrock, sil2100, and dednick: are the commits that you made yesterday likely risky?
<mmrazik> didrocks, mterry: btw. do you guys know what is the state of libxpathselect  release?
<mmrazik> there is some pending autopilot work we would like to do but need libxpathselect in distro first
<mterry> mmrazik, let me see
<dednick> mterry: not that i can think of
<mterry> fginther, why isn't xpathselect's trunk being built as a daily-build package?  It has a pending change
<andyrock> mterry, maybe dednick's branch... why?
<mterry> andyrock, trunk is in a bad state.  Indicators don't show anymore
<mterry> andyrock, and it happened sometime between yesterday and today in the unity source
<mterry> Of the four commit suspects, 3154 and 3155 seem innocent enough
<smspillaz> sil2100: *cries*
<smspillaz> sil2100: lol, 1% pass rate, all of the xorg-gtest tests are passing though \o/
<smspillaz> I know why the other ones aren't though
<mterry> mmrazik, fyi, seems like xpathselect isn't being built as a package by our autolanding system for some reason.  I asked fginther why.  We'll see
<mmrazik> mhm..
<mmrazik> let me see
<mterry> mmrazik, the past few changes were bundled into a release, but not the last commit for some reason
<mmrazik> mterry:  I don't see any merge proposal waiting for merging and the autolanding job seems to have successful history of merges
<mmrazik> mterry: the last merge is from Feb 12
<mterry> mmrazik, sorry, the autolanding itself is fine.  But the bit that takes trunk and packages it into the daily-build PPA isn't firing
<mterry> mmrazik, that last merge should be packaged
<mmrazik> mterry: oh... but I don't thin fginther knows something about it
<mterry> mmrazik, oh sorry
<mmrazik> mterry: I thought its didrocks and jibel who are taking care of that
<mterry> mmrazik, OK.  I'm still a little unclear on exactly who manages which chunks.  I usually just whine to fginther for everything.  He's very patient.  :)
<mmrazik> :)
<mterry> jibel, do you know anything about xselectpath not being packaged in daily-build?
<fginther> mterry, morning
<mterry> (er, the most recent commit not being packaged anyway)
<mterry> fginther, hi!
<mterry> fginther, apparently you weren't the person to ask about my problem above, so no worries  :)
<fginther> mterry, ah good. I actually had the same question
<jibel> jibel, I know nothing about xselectpath, sorry
<jibel> mterry, ^
<mterry> jibel, hmm.  Is didrocks the guy to ask about the packaging bits then?
<mmrazik> mterry: so what actually needs to be done?
<mmrazik> I start to be confused
<mmrazik> I thought packaging is OK
<mmrazik> given there is already stuff like " Releasing 1.1.3daily13.01.23-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu." in the bzr log
<mterry> mmrazik, from a trunk perspective, I think it is.  But there is a bit of code that takes trunk, packages it up, and puts it in the daily-build PPA.   And that's not happening for some reason
<mterry> mmrazik, it *has* been working.  But isn't right now
<mmrazik> didrocks: any idea? ^
<mterry> mmrazik, didrocks is out running right now, he'll be back in a bit
<mmrazik> ok
<mterry> I'm sure it will become clear once we know where the log output for that bit of code is.
<jibel> mterry, yes he is, I'm just the little hand that tries to make the machinery work.
<sil2100> smspillaz: ;)
<sil2100> mterry: not completely sure what could have caused it, but unity didn't have any risky commits related to indicatorsssss
<sil2100> huh, why so many sss
<sil2100> -ssss
<smspillaz> it looks like a gvariant data type
<smspillaz> ssssasssiiiuubbbssssiiibbaassss
<sil2100> hehe
<andyrock> mterry, what about reverting 3156? does it fix the issue?
<mterry> andyrock, I'm working on testing with a reversion.  Just building now
<andyrock> but it should not be the problem
<smspillaz> popey: do I need to fetch those drivers from somewhere ?
<popey> smspillaz: hmm?
<popey> smspillaz: oh, virtualbox? I'm using the 4.2.6 from upstream virtualbox.org website and the extensions that came with it
<smspillaz> okay, I'll give thta a shot
<sil2100> andyrock: it shouldn't be the issue, no panel specific code was changed, right?
<sil2100> andyrock: just dash/launcher
<andyrock> sil2100, right
<andyrock> sil2100, mterry are we sure that the problem is unity?
<andyrock> mterry, and what indicators fail to show?
<sil2100> andyrock: all indicators fail to show, along with the appmenu
<mterry> andyrock, all of them.  didrocks said he confirmed it was in the unity source package.  I'm going to reconfirm once this build is done
<sil2100> Maybe its some dependency problem? ABI mismatch? In libindicator-dev ?
<sil2100> mterry, andyrock: since look at: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/libindicator/trunk.13.04/revision/475
<sil2100> Although I don't see any risky changes there
<sil2100> Since the libindicator versions used is 12.10.2daily13.02.15-0ubuntu1
<andyrock> mterry, sil2100 confirmed the problem should be unity
<mterry> me too
<mterry> just now  :)  sil2100, stop being faster than me
<mterry> am testing the reverted version
<mterry> revision 3153 still has the problem
<andyrock> mterry, rev 3156 is not the problem btw
<mterry> andyrock, yar, now I'm testing against 3152
<andyrock> mterry, i get this running unity-panel-service:
<andyrock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1658271/
<mterry> andyrock, ah...  the indicators got multiarch'd accidentally
<mterry> rather, not the indicators, but the panel service
<sil2100> Those changed to multiarch?
<sil2100> When did it change?
<mterry> sil2100, they didn't, but the panel service is looking for them in a multiarch location
<mterry> hence the bug
<sil2100> I wonder why then
<bregma> dh 9?
<didrocks> doh, cycling at this hours to the park isn't friendly, too many cars on Friday evening
<sil2100> Cycling?
<sil2100> There's snow in Poland, I would freeze my hands off
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> heh, today, the temperature is 4/6°
<didrocks> so it's ok :)
<mterry> hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey mterry
<didrocks> backlogging, one sec :)
<mterry> hmm, unity is pulling that dir from indicator .pc file
<sil2100> So indicators package problem as suspected, hm?
<didrocks> oh, interesting
<didrocks> so built against latest indicator, the unity panel service is looking on a wrong location
<andyrock> mterry, pkg-config indicator3-0.4 --variable indicatordir
<andyrock> gives me
<andyrock> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicators3/7/
<mterry> andyrock, that's wrong then
<mterry> so it seems like libindicator3 after all
<andyrock> so the problem was not unity, just unity building using last libindi...
<mterry> looks like it
<andyrock> *build unity using...
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, it's my code doing all the preparation in the ppa
<didrocks> mterry: let me look, it's an interesting case, as xselectpath is passing the first step (at least one commit to release), the second one (version >= to distro) but the last one, diff with old package, seems to tell there is nothing to do
<didrocks> mterry: see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Misc.%20Head/job/cu2d-misc-head-1.1prepare-xpathselect/60/console for logs and details :)
<mterry> didrocks, k
<mterry> as for the indicators thing, rev 475 of libindicator seems to be the culprit.  it's a big indicator rewrite
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, that and moving to dh9
<didrocks> but the indicator itself is working
<didrocks> it's just the .pc file which seems guilty, right?
<bregma> dh9 sets --libdir=multiarchpath, taht's why everything is messed up
<mterry> didrocks, yeah.  it uses libdir, but should be hardcoded
<didrocks> mterry: mind doing that? or cyphermox, maybe on Monday, we'll have daily finally :p
<didrocks> bregma: well, we can still use /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libindicator3.so.7.0.0, this one is working :)
<mterry> didrocks, I can do
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> looking at why xpathselect isn't happy
<didrocks> first real cupstream2distro bug :) (I don't count the changelog with 2 names a bug :p)
<cyphermox> didrocks: doing what?
<cyphermox> xpathselect or libdir fixes?
<didrocks> cyphermox: read the backlog ;) (but mterry is handling it)
<didrocks> no libdir ;)
<didrocks> xpathselect, it seems to be in my code
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> ah, yeah
<cyphermox> I was looking at that, but couldn't understand what was up
<didrocks> this is weird, because we had that case a lot already
<didrocks> my only explanation is that the filterdir is empty
<cyphermox> it seems to be finding the right versions numbers too
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> it's just when diffing from the distro version
<didrocks> (the 3rd state)
<didrocks> which is telling "nothing interesting"
<cyphermox> didrocks: mind adding the output of the version numbers it finds too?
<cyphermox> that might help
<didrocks> cyphermox: it's not the issue, it's continuing after the version numbers ;)
<cyphermox> oh, I know
<didrocks> cyphermox: but yeah, we can archive that
<didrocks> one sec, running the diff
<cyphermox> but just getting to know that it was going far enough because the versions were fine was a little painful
<cyphermox> I had to mess around with the code, because it tries to do funny things with launchpadlib creds
<didrocks> cyphermox: hum? the log is clear that it's then downloading from distro and making the diff?
<cyphermox> didrocks: I like to start from the beginning to really understand what goes on ;)
<didrocks> ok, will add that
<cyphermox> ohh wait
<cyphermox> I remember something
<cyphermox> maybe I'm misremembering, but : if not tip_bzr_rev > last_upstream_rev + num_uploads:
<cyphermox> (in is_new_release_needed())
<cyphermox> tip_bzr_rev when I looked was 30
<cyphermox> last_upstream_rev was 28
<cyphermox> and num_uploads was 2 ;)
<cyphermox> didrocks: that's in packagemanager.py
<didrocks> cyphermox: right
<didrocks> oh, I know
<didrocks> cyphermox: good catch, it's incremented, but it shouldn't if it's UNRELEASED
<cyphermox> ah!
<cyphermox> thought it had to do with that UNRELEASED entry, but I was looking at the wrong piece of code
<didrocks> the culpurit is:
<didrocks>         # end of a changelog stenza (without getting the automated tag) means a manual upload
<didrocks>         if new_changelog_regexp.match(line):
<didrocks>             num_uploads += 1
 * didrocks opens a bug to remember having a test case for that
<cyphermox> haha
<cyphermox> I was looking at REV_STRING_FORMAT until I figured out what it was ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, I tried to put all regexp in settings.py
<cyphermox> didrocks: so, should be NEW_CHANGELOG_PATTERN = "^{} \((?!UNRELEASED)" ?
<didrocks> cyphermox: so that all detections and trickeries are matching the day we change the syntax
<didrocks> hum, why "(?"
<cyphermox> wait, that's all wrong
<cyphermox> didrocks: NEW_CHANGELOG_PATTERN = "^{} \(.*\) (?!UNRELEASED)"
<cyphermox> (?! is a negative look-ahead
<cyphermox> matches if UNRELEASED doesn't follow
<cyphermox> there shouldn't be parens anywhere else so that regex is probably sufficient
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/libindicator/non-multiarch-indicatordir/+merge/148746
<mterry> that has the multiarch fix ^
<didrocks> cyphermox: I need to check if this has side-effects
<didrocks> cyphermox: mind testing mterry's fix? :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: ok, let's put that in production next week anyway, I'll get a bunch of tests during the train trip
<cyphermox> ^{} \([^)]*\) (?!UNRELEASED)
<cyphermox> is safer I think
<cyphermox> mterry: checking
<sil2100> mterry: looking nice
<cyphermox> but why not multiarch?
 * cyphermox reads backlog
<sil2100> mterry: set the commit message!
<mterry> sil2100, shoot, thanks
<cyphermox> damn commit message
<didrocks> cyphermox: mind commenting on https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1126376?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1126376 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "new change undetected if only commit added code + a changelog (UNRELEASED)" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> with your regexp
<mterry> cyphermox, no multiarch for those directories just because of historical reasons
<cyphermox> shouldn't we eventually migrate them to multiarch when possible?
<mterry> cyphermox, yes, probably with a fallback to the non-multi-arch location
<mterry> cyphermox, but that would be a touch of work and coordination
<mterry> cyphermox, whereas right now I just want things back to normal to fix the build
<cyphermox> yeah
<mterry> cyphermox, I think this was an unintentional change
<cyphermox> but I thought the indicators were installed to multiarch locations since a long time
<mterry> cyphermox, they sort of are.   The services are usually multiarch.  And they are dh9 packages.  But they pull the non-multiarch location from the libindicator pc file
<cyphermox> oh, I see
<cyphermox> yeah, let's revert that but let's also try to migrate them properly soon
<mterry> cyphermox, probably, we should add a non-multiarch variable to the libindicator .pc file for completeness, and have unity look in both that and the normal (now multiarch) location
<mterry> as each indicator gets built, it would migrate to the multiarch location, but old ones would still work
<didrocks> mterry: if we don't open a bug report for it, please put something in debian/changelog directly :)
<mterry> didrocks, I'll open a bug
<didrocks> great! :)
<mterry> didrocks, I opened a bug for the build problem today.  But I'll also open a bug for the eventual migration
<didrocks> perfect :)
<didrocks> then we can relaunch indicator
<didrocks> and then unity
<didrocks> and maybe maybe
<didrocks> we'll have finally an unity release :)
<cyphermox> yay
<didrocks> as it seems sil2100 fixes worked
<cyphermox> testing the fix, I'll approve in a few minutes
<didrocks> cyphermox: just wait that the merge is linked to a bug before approving
<mterry> didrocks, bug 1126385
<ubot5> bug 1126385 in libindicator (Ubuntu) "Migrate to mulitarch indicators" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1126385
<mterry> cyphermox, ^
<cyphermox> cool
<didrocks> mterry: thanks! one linked to your branch and tested, cyphermox can approve I guess and let's get things kicked! ;)
<mterry> didrocks, we still won't have unity release likely.  I don't think the tests have been fixed yet
<mterry> Plus, still super waiting for the ibus test fixes to be reviewd
<didrocks> mterry: are you sure? the dash failing are way fewer than before, isn't it?
<sil2100> mterry: what tests failing? The dash preview tests that broke the daily build yesterday got fixed hopefully
<didrocks> test_dash is -10
<didrocks> sil2100: I can still see 5 of them
<mterry> sil2100, oh that's right, that commit landed
<didrocks> on intel for instance
<sil2100> mterry: so we should be a bit better now, at least enough
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, there's still the problem with sometimes broken geometry in the dash
<mterry> sil2100, let's hope so.  Who's arm do I have to twist to approve your ibus branch?
<didrocks> arms? I thought mterry lived in USA and would handle that with guns :)
<mterry> didrocks, I live in the wussy liberal part
<sil2100> mterry: hehe, well, it seems thomi had some problems running it properly, so I'm investigating this - I think that on Monday it should be landed
<didrocks> mterry: I won't say the educated part because tedg is around :)
<sil2100> I want thomi to take another look before it lands finally
<cyphermox> mterry: we're just waiting for jenkins now!
<mterry> sil2100, ah cool
 * tedg hides
<didrocks> fginther: do you mind helping getting things in quickly? ^
<tedg> (easier to get the surprise shot that way)
<didrocks> :)
<fginther> didrocks, reading the backlog
<didrocks> fginther: do you mind helping our dear jenkins friend merging https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/libindicator/non-multiarch-indicatordir/+merge/148746?
<didrocks> (it's just that we have high hope there)
<fginther> yep, I'll approve and kick off the job
<didrocks> fginther: excellent, thanks!
<cyphermox> didrocks: bregma: anyone still actively maintains xorg-gtest?
<didrocks> cyphermox: since cnd left, I doubt about it
<bregma> upstream, in Debian, or in Ubuntu?
<cyphermox> that's what I feared ;)
<cyphermox> bregma: any of the above
<bregma> upstream is Peter Hutterer at freedesktop.org, I'm trying my best in Ubuntu, and I'm looking for a sponsor in Debian
<bregma> the package in Ubuntu is up-to-date with the latest upstream
<didrocks> bregma: didn't smspillaz mentionned that a 0.8 exists?
<cyphermox> ugh
<bregma> he mentioned it, but I think he was confused
<didrocks> ok, that's why I tought nobody actively maintained it, because of that :)
<didrocks> good to know you are trying to keep it up to date! :)
<cyphermox> ok so we're depending on libgtest-dev in libxorg-gtest-dev already
<bregma> upstream: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/test/xorg-gtest/
<didrocks> bregma: yeah, seems it's pretty fresh :)
<cyphermox> I think I'll fix things up in a few patches and propose them upstream
<bregma> no objections from me
<seb128> bregma, didrocks: cnd seems still active on it, http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~cndougla/xorg-gtest
<bregma> that's almost a year old
<didrocks> yeah, that's what I wanted to say :)
<seb128> bregma, didrocks: ignore me, I didn't update to 2013 yet it seems :p
 * didrocks sudo seb128 update
<seb128> didrocks, sudo seb128 ntpdate ouais :p
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<didrocks> fginther: are you sure you pressed the right button? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/libindicator/non-multiarch-indicatordir/+merge/148746 :)
<didrocks> seeing the -ci build didn't took a long time
<didrocks> but the actual merge seems to
<fginther> didrocks, yes i screwed up initially, it's merging as we speak
<didrocks> ok, thanks fginther :)
<fginther> ah, done!
<didrocks> sweet! :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: mterry: so not sure if you'll be there if you run the 2 stacks for rebuilding (indicator: complete run as the rest was published, unity: only the unity one for rebuilding). If you think you won't be around once published, it can wait Monday now
<mterry> didrocks, I probably won't.  I'm only supposed to be a half day today
<mterry> But I can look at it over the weekend
<didrocks> yeah, so I would say let's wait on Monday :)
<didrocks> mterry: wifi on the plane? ;)
<didrocks> mterry: don't worry at this point maybe…
<mterry> didrocks, well, tomorrow morning
<didrocks> it's the week-end for a reason! :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: not to worry, I can do it
<didrocks> cyphermox: ok, thanks for monitoring! I'll leave soon :)
<cyphermox> so I should run the 2 stacks now?
<didrocks> cyphermox: so ./cu2d-run -R indicators
<didrocks> then
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> ./cu2d-run -R unity unity
<cyphermox> ack
<cyphermox> any time?
<didrocks> (just wait 5/10 seconds between the 2)
<didrocks> the indicators stack needs to cleanswap first to block the unity one
<didrocks> you should see the 0waitonestacks job running and blocking the rest :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: just a second
<cyphermox> where's that job?
<didrocks> cyphermox: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com//view/cu2d/view/Unity%20Head/
<didrocks> second one
<cyphermox> ok got it
<didrocks> it only appears when a stack is depending on another one
<didrocks> that's why the indicator doesn't have one :)
<cyphermox> indicators needs --check-with-whole-ppa btw ;)
<didrocks> (of course, this is automagically generated)
<didrocks> cyphermox: hum no
<didrocks> cyphermox: --check-with-whole-ppa doesn't rebuild anything
<cyphermox> humm, yeah, it won't run otherwise
<didrocks> but yeah, the tests would fail
<didrocks> oh no
<didrocks> they won't
<didrocks> why?
<cyphermox> 2013-02-15 12:38:40,282 ERROR No project or check-with-whole-ppa parameter specified on the command line. This tool is used for those cases. Aborting!
<didrocks> argh, yeah, beat by my tool
<cyphermox> we'll need to rerun everything
<didrocks> I thought this case won't happen TBH
<cyphermox> I'll fix it
<didrocks> like we want to rerun everything :p
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> cyphermox: use the web ui
<cyphermox> ah
<didrocks> go to the head of indicators
<didrocks> get logged
<cyphermox> we could have made a --all ?
<didrocks> then run manually
<didrocks> cyphermox: ah, to explicitely force?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> for now I'll use the UI
<didrocks> cyphermox: that's a possibility, we won't loose the "ooppsss, didn't specify a project"
<cyphermox> right
<didrocks> I like it :)
<didrocks> but yeah, the UI for indicators first
<didrocks> then the tool with only unity for the unity stack
<didrocks> cyphermox: so, on run, don't specify anything in projects, nor check "with whole ppa"
<cyphermox> yeah I know
<didrocks> great :-)
<didrocks> ok, started, now you can just build unity in the unity stack
<didrocks> and we should see the depwait :p
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> awesome, all good
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> cyphermox: thanks for monitoring those :)
<cyphermox> in the meantime I'll finish fixing up xorg-gtest
<didrocks> good luck :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: your tests with dbus-test-runner were successful I guess?
<didrocks> as I thought you got it merged
<cyphermox> yeah seems good
<didrocks> sweet :)
<cyphermox> libappindicator was stuck yesterday in uubuntu-unity ppa too
<didrocks> ah?
<cyphermox> so dbus-test-runner has already landed in distro this morning
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> let's see how it goes
<didrocks> and crossing fingers :)
<cyphermox> yup yup
<smspillaz> hah, awesome: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/compiz-pbuilder/build=pbuilder,distribution=raring,flavor=amd64/433/console
<bschaefer> smspillaz, o my! \o/ 100% tests passed, 0 tests failed out of 1175
<bschaefer> smspillaz, that is impressive, sometimes its hard to keep ~200 on unitys unit tests passing
<smspillaz> bschaefer: well, it was just getting the xorg-gtest ones working which was a pain
<smspillaz> because there's a race in xorg-gtest which can cause some tests to fail randomly
<smspillaz> bschaefer: it still seems to be autoloading the ccp plugin during those tests though, which seems to be harmless for now but is definitely the wrong behaviour
<bschaefer> yeah i noticed that race with the server not being found
<smspillaz> the "workaround" is to just keep calling xorg::testing::Test::SetUp until it doesn't throw an exception -.-
<smspillaz> its pretty horrific, but then SetUp doesn't have any side-effects from being called multiple times
<bschaefer> smspillaz,  ooo,well it works haha
<bschaefer> smspillaz, could you add a timer at the end of each tests?
<bschaefer> smspillaz, or is the race condition something that can't be avoided
<smspillaz> bschaefer: there already is a timer
<smspillaz> kind of
<bregma> xorg-gtest fails its own unit test suite randomly in pbuilders, and I can never force it to happen manually
<smspillaz> if SetUp throws an exception, I'm just waiting around 50ms and trying again
<smspillaz> it sucks, but its better than using timers because this actually gets around the race and doesn't just make it less likely to happen
<smspillaz> bregma: running it through valgrind will do it
<bschaefer> geez, is there a max number of tries?
<smspillaz> bschaefer: yeah, it tries about 10 times before it gives up
<bschaefer> smspillaz, cause you don't want an endless loop ;)
<smspillaz> gotta run
<bschaefer> alright cya
<smspillaz> bregma: bschaefer: the problem is afaict that starting a server then calling XOpenDisplay is inherently racey. There's no way to know that the server is fully started other than by trying to connect to it
<bregma> feel free to open a bug against xorg-gtest
<bregma> there's no upstream bug tracker but you could open bugs against the package in Ubuntu and the guy maintaining the packaging might do something about it :)
<bschaefer> that would be nice
<smspillaz> bregma: I remember speaking to who-t about this
<smspillaz> its not so simple iirc
<bregma> no, the race condition can't be fixed because there's no handshake, and even doing an inotify wait on the Unix socket in /tmp is racy
<bschaefer> I don't haven a problem withs sams workaround, it works well
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-16
<smspillaz> bregma: yeah, that :)
<smspillaz> bregma: something I've not been able to explain yet, which you might be able to offer some insight into. xorg-gtest closes the stdout/stderr of both the server and client processes (ie, compiz) by default, but this seems to cause both of those processes to hang whenever they call XSync
<smspillaz> At the moment I'm just working around it by forcing XORG_GTEST_CHILD_STDOUT=1, but I have nfc why that happens in the first place
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-17
<apocalypse_> why cant you download just the unity interface without ubuntu?
<cloudsynth> Can ctrl-super-left and right be remapped? I can't find the option in the Keyboard config window.
<cloudsynth> Also navigating super-w and super-s with keys besides arrow keys.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-10
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, ping?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: hi
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, hey, last week saviq had an issue where the scope results were not showing up cause there was something broken in the renderer
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, and we're seeing the same issue in new-scopes branch
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, wonder if you know what the issue was
<tsdgeos> no :/
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: is it white text vs white background?
<tsdgeos> or is it something more "broken"?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, no, cause there's no icons either
<tsdgeos> no idea then
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, only the category header shows up and nothing else
<tsdgeos> but if you give me a way to reproduce it i can have a look
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, just branch new-scopes and run the unity-scope-tool
<mhr3_> perhaps run `restart scope-registry` in between
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, oh plus the onlinemusic scope from the demo ppa
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: "unity-scope-onlinemusic is already the newest version." ?
<tsdgeos> 0.1+14.04.20131029.1-0ubuntu1 ¿?
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> silly me
<tsdgeos> missing an update
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, you need this one https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/demo-stuff/+packages
<tsdgeos> yes yes
<tsdgeos> i always forget to update after add-apt-repository
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, if you don't even see the category header then something else is wrong :)
<tsdgeos> so i see "Popular online"
<tsdgeos> and that's all
<tsdgeos> should i see more?
<mhr3_> cool, yea that's the problem
<mhr3_> you should also see the results
<tsdgeos> ok fix is easy
<tsdgeos> don't know if it's the correct fix yet though
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6908000/
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: ↑↑↑ if it's blocking you
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, yea, we mostly need to fix new-scopes
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, can you explain why that messes stuff up?
<tsdgeos> because you are assigning to something that is readonly
<tsdgeos> and qml says
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> won't do that
<tsdgeos> and then all breaks
<tsdgeos> need to find out if it should not be readonly
<tsdgeos> or the assignment isn't neede
<tsdgeos> d
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, so why is it there in the first place? isn't trunk's cardtool broken too then?
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> because trunk isn't merged since ten years ago
<tsdgeos> because we have unreproducible autopilot errors in a phone we are not supposed to support anymore blocking stuff
<tsdgeos> yeah \o/
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: but yes it is a mistake in some branch that we want to eventually merge to trunk
<tsdgeos> i'll hunt it down
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, thx
<tsdgeos> karni: you there?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: i'm going to propose a branch for merging to new-scopes, can you review it? Do you know if we have automerging in there or we manually merge stuff in it?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, manual merging afaik
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/no_readonly_headerheight/+merge/205538
<tsdgeos> if you approve it i'll manually merge it
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, acked
<tsdgeos> ok, merged
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, thx
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, do you know which category layouts are properly supported these days?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: grid, carousel
<tsdgeos> i have coded all the rest, but they are not wired
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, i'm looking at the designs and wondering if we can even do them :)
<tsdgeos> i.e. lots of qml glue is missing
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: Saviq told me about the addSpecialCategory thing you're working on, is it done, what's your timeframe if not
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, can we do all of this for example? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgZDJvd3l4U2tKYnM/edit
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, yea, there's mp for it
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, feel free to review :)
<tsdgeos> we can't do the seemore/less
<tsdgeos> i mean we can
<tsdgeos> but it's the old expansion pattern
<tsdgeos> not that one
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/special-categories/+merge/205427
<tsdgeos> besides that, it's just grid and carousel no?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, i think cimi is working on the more/less
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, the carousel is overlaid though
<tsdgeos> just for the text summary
<tsdgeos> we do support overlay
<mhr3_> ah, good
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: make tryCard and select the overlaid one (the last)
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, missing title when using {
<mhr3_>   "template": {
<mhr3_>     "overlay": true,
<mhr3_>     "category-layout": "carousel"
<mhr3_>   },
<mhr3_>   "components": {
<mhr3_>     "title": "title",
<mhr3_>     "art": "art",
<mhr3_>     "subtitle": "subtitle"
<mhr3_>   }
<mhr3_> }
<mhr3_> (and subtitle)
<tsdgeos> trueth
<tsdgeos> and if you leave the mascot there it looks out of position
<mhr3_> but at least it's there :)
<tsdgeos> so i guess someone needs to look at it and that someone is me?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, well, i'm not your team lead :) but would be nice if you did
<tsdgeos> there is no team lead :D
<tsdgeos> someone hinted i was acting one this week
<tsdgeos> don't believe it
<tsdgeos> j/k
<tsdgeos> i'll have a look
<tsdgeos> sil2100: do you have any idea what happened to the unity8 silo/landing/train thing? still blocked by autopilot failures?
<tsdgeos> and any idea where i can check the status of that?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: it works
<tsdgeos> it's just the tryCard thing that is not as good as it should
<tsdgeos> and doesn't set all the stuff needed for carousel to work
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: but if you use tryCardTool
<mhr3_> oh?
<tsdgeos> you'll see it work
<mhr3_> great then
<tsdgeos> even a bit crappy since it's just wireframes either
<tsdgeos> i can fix tryCard to work if you want
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, working tests are always good, primary thing is that it will work
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: i pushed the fix of the test to new-scopes
<mhr3_> cheers
<sil2100> tsdgeos: hi! Not sure if anything changed, on Friday Didier wanted the maguro failures on unity8 resolved, right?
<mhr3_> sil2100, ping, ping, libunity landing?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i guess, why are we still caring about galaxy nexus if we don't support it and almost noone has one anymore to try to reproduce the problems?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: the rationale is that maguro is slow, and we'll start using the emulator soon which is even slower - so making stuff work on maguro will help things working on the emulator
<sil2100> mhr3_: ping! Give us a few moments
<mhr3_> sil2100, i did, i asked last week :P
<mhr3_> sil2100, it's a unity7 pkg, so it better land before ff
<sil2100> Aaaah, libunity!
<tsdgeos> sil2100: the rationale is fine, but if it's just blocking our builds and noone can reproduce/fix it, not really helping the flow
<tsdgeos> anyway i know i'm not going to win
<tsdgeos> so i go to my cave
<sil2100> Mirv: ^ could you give it a shot maybe?
<sil2100> Mirv: could you see if you could use the good-old cu2d to land the new libunity? (stand-alone)
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll add a landing for that in the old spreadsheet
<mhr3_> +1, there probably won't be anymore changes there, so no need to use train for it
<Mirv> sil2100: sure in theory, but it's known that the tests don't pass at the moment for unity stack so I'm not sure how to validate it
<sil2100> Mirv: I guess mhr3_ can help out with finding the right set of tests to run/do manually in the meantime :)
<Mirv> ok. and on device I guess unity8 AP etc.
<Mirv> my device is as usual in Qt 5.2 mode, but I'll see if I can do that still today or tomorrow morning (provided mhr3_ will instruct how to test on desktop)
<Mirv> the changelog is essentially the dropping of gee
<sil2100> Sure, thanks!
<mhr3_> Mirv, indeed, it's just dropping gee, so what could break is scopes themselves (especially aggregation) and then sound indicator (the play/pause buttons in there)... if that works it should be good
<Cimi> tsdgeos, when will we have branches merged?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: when some tests we can't reproduce failing don't fail
<Mirv> mhr3_: ok, but no problems known? should it work fine with the unity itself from october? (since nux+compiz+unity haven't been updated in trusty at all)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: meanwhile, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/preview_header
<mhr3_> Mirv, sure
<Cimi> tsdgeos, in your code seems all of them are optional
<Cimi> tsdgeos, shall we have title required?
<tsdgeos> it's not required afaics
<tsdgeos> at least the tryCard doesn't make it mandatory either
<Mirv> mhr3_: hmm, I updated libunity (the packages that come from the source package) from daily-build and now my windows don't have decorations for some reason
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but if you set to use it, you might have the title no?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what's the point of using the header if you have all the json null?
<mhr3_> Mirv, ?? compiz weirdness?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: makes no sense
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but that's the guy that created the json fault
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what do you suggest us to do?
<Mirv> mhr3_: hmm ok I guess compiz weirdness, not seeing the problem on guest account
<Mirv> and yes I was testing compiz+nux+unity for fun before that, probably related
<Cimi> tsdgeos, fix the json
<tsdgeos> Cimi: right, so if the solution is "fix the json", what change do you want me to do in the qml code of that branch?
<Mirv> mhr3_: ok thanks, I should be able to test the desktop side
<Cimi> tsdgeos, 38	-        title: root.widgetData["title"] || ""
<Cimi> +        title: root.widgetData["title"]
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but that makes no sense
<Cimi> why?
<tsdgeos> why are you forcing me to have a title?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, because if I use a header, I must provide a title
<tsdgeos> where does it say that?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's like having a button without a label and an icon
<Cimi> it makes no sense
<mhr3_> Mirv, and if desktop didn't break, unity8 won't either :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but i can have a header with an emblem and no title
<Cimi> tsdgeos, title is always important
<Cimi> it's the title of the app, no?
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> it's the title of something
<tsdgeos> this is a preview
<tsdgeos> not a preview of an app
<tsdgeos> title is important
<Cimi> tsdgeos, well you got my point
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'd kinda force developers to keep things right
<tsdgeos> but since we provide stuff for randomguy to do a preview, i don't see why we should force title on him
<Cimi> because otherwise he uses no title making it not consistent?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: honestly your change won't force anything
<tsdgeos> only will give us a console warning
<tsdgeos> and the developer will still don't care
<Cimi> tsdgeos, following your thought we should have those checks for empty strings all around unity
<tsdgeos> and we mostly do
<tsdgeos> and it's not a check for empty string
<tsdgeos> is a check for undefined data in a map
<tsdgeos> ./plugins/Unity/Indicators/qml/MenuItemFactory.qml:229:            text: menuData && menuData.label || ""
<tsdgeos> ./qml/Dash/Card.qml:71:        title: cardData && cardData["title"] || ""
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: about the addSpecialCategory thing, can you explain why are we doing that?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, because of the running apps
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: but it works as we have it now, no?
<tsdgeos> so, why are we doing it?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, i'm not sure i understand, the new plugin didn't allow shell to "override" a category
<mhr3_> the old one did yes, so we're mostly bringing it back
<mhr3_> in a slightly different shape
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: ok, so overrideResults is gone
<mhr3_> right
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> so we need addSpecialCategory for running apps and for the dashhome then
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, there's no dashhome with new scope
<mhr3_> s
<tsdgeos> ah right
<tsdgeos> forgot about that
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, so far we don't have apps scope, so try to test it with music or something, but fwiw apps scope id will most probably be "clickscope"
<Cimi> tsdgeos, this is not always
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm scared of developers adding empty headers
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: do you understand that your change won't fix anything?
<Cimi> I do
<tsdgeos> ok
<Cimi> because just gives a warning
<tsdgeos> that noone will see anyway
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> if you want to force CardHeader to have a title, discuss with design and propose a code change that actually breaks the thing if it's not there
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but warning is better than nothing, no?
<tsdgeos> but later please
<tsdgeos> we need to get all this done by friday
<mhr3_> if i do `system-image-cli -b 0` i'm getting the same thing as if i did a full reflash, right?
<mhr3_> ie i can do it on dirty device? (one with ppa pkgs installed)
<mhr3_> also, is it faster than phablet-flash?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: anyway, I know it's all a very risky topic, but did anyone of you have any success with those maguro unity8 failures in overall? I see one, test_hide_hud_click, seems to happen on almost every maguro test in smoketesting
<sil2100> tsdgeos: you think it would be easy to identify and/or fix?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i don't have a maguro
<tsdgeos> i've been running the test for 1 hour in a loop
<tsdgeos> and nothing failed
<tsdgeos> in my nexus4
<tsdgeos> if we are fine being blocked, fine
<greyback> sil2100: is a test app crashing occasionally on maguro?
<sil2100> Do you know if unity8 tests are going fine on the emulator now?
<sil2100> greyback: yes, but this failure seems to be unrelared to the qmlscene-crash
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i have not touched the emulator yet, and honestly don't feel like doing
<tsdgeos> sil2100: we have one target which is nexus4, and stuff works there
<tsdgeos> if people feels we need to get stalled fine
<sil2100> tsdgeos: I'm thinking that if the problem here is the slowness of maguro, maybe if the timeout could be bumped for the failing assert in that test?
<tsdgeos> but i'm not going to take any blame for stuff not working on stuff we don't support and stuff i can't reproduce
<greyback> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> A hacky way around it, but hmmm
<tsdgeos> sil2100: hey, maybe, if i had a maguro, i would get a fix, but i don't
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i doubt very much the problem is slowness
<tsdgeos> i've run the test on nexus4
<tsdgeos> while running "stress --cpu 8 --io 4 --vm 2 --vm-bytes 128M " also
<tsdgeos> and it's just fine
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, if you want i could give you ssh tunnel to a maguro :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: i guess that could help
<sil2100> \o/
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, you sure? you won't see much :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: i don't need to see anything
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: just need to run the test
<tsdgeos> and make it succeed
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> see if it fails first
<tsdgeos> and then make it succeed
<tsdgeos> seeing would help
<tsdgeos> but it's not critical
<tsdgeos> i can just add billions of prints
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: can you phablet flash it with latest stuff?
<mhr3_> ok, let me try to setup everything
<mhr3_> first i need to charge it a bit though
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: thanks
<sil2100> mhr3_: thanks!
<mhr3> tsdgeos, :/ someone changed our network setup, can't open ports, so.. not good
<tsdgeos> :/
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i can do it at the office tomorrow, if that's good enough for you
<tsdgeos> unity: anyone has a galaxy nexus ?
<tsdgeos> @unity: anyone has a galaxy nexus ?
<tsdgeos> i mean
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I have
 * mzanetti too
<tsdgeos> Cimi: mzanetti: you have two options, fix the autopilot failures we have or give me ssh so i can try to
<sil2100> Cimi, mzanetti: can anyone of you flash it to the latest version and provide ssh access for tsdgeos ? :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: mzanetti: you choose :D
<sil2100> (or that)
<sil2100> ;D
<sil2100> It seems to be something easily reproducible on maguro from what I see
<mzanetti> ok... need to charge and flash tho
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I can do both
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I have to run to the doctor though now :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, maybe i can setup ssh before
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that'd be great
<Cimi> oh yeah
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so what want me to do?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: setup ssh so i can login from here, if you have time to phablet-flash it first the better
<tsdgeos> if not i guess i can manage from here
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you want a linux pc or ssh to the phone?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ssh to the phone
<tsdgeos> or ssh to a pc where i can adb to the phone
<tsdgeos> you choose
<tsdgeos> but i guess the first is easier
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok if I set static ip
<Cimi> tsdgeos, battery is dead
<Cimi> tsdgeos, hah
<mhr3> tsdgeos, don't forget that flashing would remove the ssh server
<Cimi> tsdgeos, charging then flashing
<Cimi> tsdgeos, 30 mins+
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok
<sil2100> Bad luck!
<sil2100> :\
<mzanetti> yeah... mine won't turn on even with power attached
<mzanetti> will take a little here too
<mzanetti> Cimi: if you gotta run to the doctor I can set it up
<Cimi> mzanetti, I can do it
<mzanetti> ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, I don't have appointment, just grab medicine
<mzanetti> ah ok
<tsdgeos> mhr3: about the progress preview type
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i don't understand this
<tsdgeos> "id": null, // mandatory here! action $id triggered on completion/error(/cancel) with argument for status
<mhr3> tsdgeos, there should be just a regular widget_id
<mhr3> tsdgeos, when triggering actions, we're sending widget_id + action_id
<tsdgeos> is this something i care at all from the UI POV?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, for progress it should be the widget_id as specified by the scope author + action_id specified by us
<tsdgeos> i mean for progress i just show stuff, don't send anything back, no?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the action should be auto-triggered when stuff happens
<mhr3> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/libunity-scopes/classunity_1_1scopes_1_1_preview_widget.html#progress
<tsdgeos> mhr3: what do you mean with auto-triggered?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, download finishes - shell triggers "finished" action on the progress widget
<tsdgeos> can i say that doesn't make any sense?
<mhr3> no
<tsdgeos> i knew it :)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the entire progress widget really needs to tied to the progress provider service
<tsdgeos> mhr3: why is that on the frontend and not the backend?
<tsdgeos> imho the frontend all it should care is "show 50", "show 75", "done"
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it is, but shell is the bridge
<tsdgeos> ok, i don't think it makes sense
<mhr3> tsdgeos, scope might not be running to receive those notifications
<tsdgeos> but we're of course not going to change it
<mhr3> tsdgeos, all it wants is result of the operation
<tsdgeos> so let's pretend i think it makes sense
<mhr3> tsdgeos, and since shell does know both the progress and the result, it makes sense to notify the scope when the result is available
<mhr3> tsdgeos, plus the completion will change the preview
<tsdgeos> mhr3: the contract we have for previews right now is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6908739/ does it mean that besides triggered your model is also going to expose finished and failed?
<tsdgeos> does it do that already?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, no, that's the progress provider's job
<mhr3> (the thing that gives you progress == 60%)
<tsdgeos> what is its job?
<mhr3> to notify you of the progress and whether the operation was successful/failed
<tsdgeos> you're killing me :D
<tsdgeos> you told me the shell has to notify the scope
<mhr3> wait, let me try to find something
<tsdgeos> yes?
<mhr3> yes, as in you're supposed to call .triggered(progress_widget_id, "finished", meta)
<mhr3> but you do that in response to progress indicator telling you that is what happened
<mhr3> *provider
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> so that is what i was asking
<tsdgeos> if we use triggered
<tsdgeos> or something else
<tsdgeos> but the docu you pointed says
<tsdgeos> "Upon completion the scope will receive preview action activation with id "finished" or "failed" depending on the outcome of the operation."
<tsdgeos> will you take care of converting that .triggered(progress_widget_id, ) to that?
<mhr3> sure
<mhr3> that is what's happenning with any "triggered" method call
<mhr3> tsdgeos, this might help to see the entire flow https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/drawings/d/1AKbddm35Tw9IoxZ8T33HBO30qO8c35B_IwEzacmf3bI/edit
<mhr3> the 3rd part especially
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so can you tell me what triggered call exactly you want for success and failure?
<sil2100> mhr3: the unity-scope-scopes landing - will this have some impact on the current image? i.e. is this scope enabled by default now?
<mhr3> sil2100, no
<mhr3> .triggered(progress_widget_id, "finished", progress_widget_properties_map)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ^ + same for "failed"
<dednick> mh. my nexus 10 keeps showing device out of space when installing packages...
<tsdgeos> mhr3: but s/finished/failed
<mhr3> right
<tsdgeos> mhr3: what's in progress_widget_properties_map ? the same thing that you gave us?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yep
<tsdgeos> mhr3: we don't do that on buttons, saviq told me not to, do you expect it too for buttons?
<mhr3> yea, it should be there
<tsdgeos> why?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but needs to per-action
<mhr3> to be*
<tsdgeos> i mean you gave it to us, you sure know its contents, no?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, cause scope can push there extra data that you don't care about, but it does
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> so that needs changing in the regular actions too
<sil2100> mhr3: did this package get pre-NEWed by an archive admin already?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ie if actions = [{"id": "foo", "label": "Foo", "session-id": "0x1234ef"}, {...}], i expect triggered(widget_id, "foo", {"session-id": "0x1234ef", ...})
<mhr3> sil2100, no idea, robru was dealing with that
<tsdgeos> mhr3: you'll get back id and label too
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, fine
<tsdgeos> ok, i added it to my todo
<tsdgeos> thing is growing too much :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, btw i saw designs where there is an action combo + regular button on the right side, do we support that?
<tsdgeos> kind of
<tsdgeos> we don't support "combos"
<mhr3> tsdgeos, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgUUY0MjFTQThBZFE/edit
<tsdgeos> we support a button that when you click on it
<tsdgeos> it grows
<tsdgeos> so it's an "ugly combo"
<tsdgeos> but yes
<tsdgeos> if you give us 3 actions
<tsdgeos> you'll end up with the first action in the right and then on the left a More/Less buttons that shows the other 2 actions
<mhr3> ah, ok
<mhr3> so the right one is "primary" action?
<tsdgeos> so yes but if looks a bit ugly because there's no proper combo in the SDK yet and we didn't feel like coding one :D
<tsdgeos> yep
<mhr3> ok
<tsdgeos> also if you give us two actions
<tsdgeos> they are laid right to left
<tsdgeos> so first is on right and second on left
<mhr3> makes sense
<tsdgeos> see make tryPreviewActions
<mhr3> tsdgeos, how hard is it to get support for "image" and "video" widget types?
<mhr3> we kinda... use those
<tsdgeos> mhr3: saviq doesn't want to do video
<tsdgeos> until it's out of process
<tsdgeos> so basically never :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, let's just make it same as image, but on click it will open the uri?
<tsdgeos> non zoomable?
<tsdgeos> the uri would be a new param in the json?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it's already defined
<mhr3> see the json def
<tsdgeos> is it?
<tsdgeos> i'm looking at it :D
<tsdgeos> type, source, zoomable
<tsdgeos> whiere's uri?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, oh you meant image itself, no, it's there only for video
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but the source is a uri
<mhr3> in both cases
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> the source of the image :D
<mhr3> but in video's it's video/*
<tsdgeos> but ok, in video we have screenshot
<mhr3> indeed
<tsdgeos> so you want video to show the screenshot and when the guy presses launch the video
<mhr3> tsdgeos, if not specified, just use the thumbnailer
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yep
<dednick> anyone know if it's possible to redistribute freespace on touch device? i keep running out of root partition space!
<tsdgeos> dednick: i clean the apt cache manually
<tsdgeos> but not anything else
<tsdgeos> if you know how to do it, 'll be interested too!
<tsdgeos> mhr3: well, it should not be "hard", but we need more work in getting stuff to have feature parity with what we had
<dednick> only 540MB free on root partition on clean install. it's a bit useless
<mhr3> tsdgeos, that's what this week is about :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: right, so that's why i'm saying "no" to video and image
<tsdgeos> since we didn't have that
<tsdgeos> so let's achieve parity first
<tsdgeos> and then talk about those?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, what do you mean we didn't have those? isn't opening an album preview using an image?
<tsdgeos> and where did we do that in previews?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i don't mind if some props will get ignored, i just don't want some of the widget types to be ignored
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so if "image" is an alias for gallery with 1 image for now... i can live with it
<mhr3> but ignoring all "image" widget types sucks
<mhr3> and same for video really, if it's aliased image.. i'm happy
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> we'll see if we can get anyone to do it
<mhr3> cool
<kgunn> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> hi kgunn
<kgunn> mzanetti: hey...did Saviq leave landing responsibility with you ?
<kgunn> or someone else ?
<mzanetti> kgunn: yeah, he asked me if I could do if something needs to be landed
<kgunn> mainly just needs a shepherd to watch for reasons builds might fail and/or failures on AP's
<mzanetti> but no list of things to be landed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i can give you a list, we have a list :D
<mzanetti> I guess so :D
<mzanetti> 53 branches
<tsdgeos> kgunn: i'm trying to get a maguro setup for me to find out how we fix those two failing autopilot tests
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well no, look at the document, it's 13 branches
<kgunn> tsdgeos: is that for this silo ?
<kgunn> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=22
<tsdgeos> 3 unity-mir and 10 unity8
<tsdgeos> yes
<kgunn> ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... but in total of branches we have was 53 on friday
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so those 13 should be released this week?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: no, those 13 need to be released today
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> on friday
<tsdgeos> last friday
<tsdgeos> this week we need to release *much* more stuff
<tsdgeos> elopio: karni: you joining?
<elopio> hectic morning, sorry.
<mhr3> tsdgeos, we'll need someone to fix the issues with previews in new-scopes
<tsdgeos> mhr3: karni, Cimi or me
<tsdgeos> mhr3: write them somewhere, or tell me and i'll write them down and try to get them passed around
<mhr3> tsdgeos, k, just reminding that it's another thing for this week :)
<tsdgeos> i know i know
<tsdgeos> mhr3: if you know what exactly fails, please tell me
<tsdgeos> my todo item says "new preview needs work"
<mhr3> tsdgeos, 1) preview doesn't open when clicking on non-first result
<mhr3> 2) progress indicator never hides
<mhr3> 3) i'm hungry
<mhr3> 3 might seems unrelated, but it's because i need to check previews :P
<Cimi> hah
<tsdgeos> @unity: so the news scopes branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes/
<tsdgeos> we can merge stuff in there
<tsdgeos> but we should be as strict as we are with landing to trunk
<paulliu> Is there any way to test the pinch event if I don't have multiple mouses? Is there any emulators for that?
<greyback> dandrader: so here's my notepad of nexus7 jobbies to do: http://studio.sketchpad.cc/IOYP51EBZk
<dandrader> greyback, I'm currently stuck with wifi
<dandrader> greyback, no wifi device is listed
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i've heard you need to flash some special android radio firmware or something
<tsdgeos> greyback probably knwos which one, but if not ask in #ubuntu-touch
<greyback> dandrader: that issue was mentioned in the ML thread. Which image did you flash? I flashed ogra's image
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I'm currently poking people on #phablet
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<dandrader> greyback, I flashed the regular http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<dandrader> greyback, ok, I will dig into this e-mail thread..
<greyback> dandrader: I used http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-touch-4.4.2-mir.rootfs-armhf.zip
<mzanetti> greyback: kgunn: just to be sure. don't expect the current branch to perfectly work. the question is more if we should focus on fixing mine or fixing trunk during this week
<greyback> mzanetti: yep, understood
<kgunn> mzanetti: do you feel like we could ? get it fixed?
<mzanetti> kgunn: not 100% I'm afraid. but afaik that wouldn't be the case for trunk too, right?
<kgunn> mzanetti: possibly...that's why i was asking greyback what he had up his sleeve...
<mzanetti> if we can make trunk perfectly fine for MWC, I'd vote for trunk
<kgunn> in fact, greyback why don't you send me a list of any non MP'd branches
<kgunn> i can do a more complete compare
<dandrader> tsdgeos, greyback: rebooting solved my wifi issue.
 * dandrader shrugs
<tsdgeos> all the computer stuff is fixed that way!
<tsdgeos> elopio: can we change wait_for timeout? do you know how one does that?
<tsdgeos> @unity: ↑ do you remember?
<greyback> kgunn: lp:~gerboland/unity8/sidestage-smoothness-tweaks/ and lp:~gerboland/unity8/sidestage-unlock-sidestage-appears/ and lp:/~gerboland/unity8/sidestage-handle-input-area/ will help a bit
<kgunn> greyback: ta
<tsdgeos> timeout=something
 * tsdgeos tries
<dandrader> tsdgeos, missing context.
<tsdgeos> dandrader: autopilot wait_for
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ah, no idea
<elopio> tsdgeos: yes, this is the method signature:
<elopio> def wait_for(self, expected_value, timeout=10)
<tsdgeos> elopio: so i do
<tsdgeos> wait_for(bla, timeout=5)?
 * tsdgeos knows not much python :D
<tsdgeos> seems to work
<elopio> tsdgeos: where are you?
<elopio> it's like self.main_window.visible.wait_for(True, timeout=60)
<tsdgeos> ok
<elopio> the timeout is in seconds.
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> elopio:
<tsdgeos> ping
<tsdgeos> :D
<elopio> tsdgeos: pong.
<tsdgeos> so i've found i seems to be a "load" thing
<tsdgeos> if you make the galaxy nexus be busy
<tsdgeos> it fails more oten than when it's not busy
<tsdgeos> i thought i had something that made the test more robust
<tsdgeos> but just failed
<tsdgeos> so i'm back to the ddrawing board
<tsdgeos> sorry :D
<elopio> tsdgeos: but why is the device busy? in jenkins, isn't running one single test at a time?
<tsdgeos> well it also fails when it's not busy
<tsdgeos> but less often
<tsdgeos> for me we could just skip that failure, but i understand we need to have reliable tests
<elopio> but it's still not clear to me.
<elopio> tsdgeos: when the device is busy, does it take more than 10 seconds to open the scope?
<tsdgeos> takes a lot to start
<tsdgeos> so you swipe
<tsdgeos> and stuff is not settled yet
<tsdgeos> so the swipe is lost
<elopio> hum, ok, so we need to wait for something before swiping, that makes a lot of sense.
<tsdgeos> so my current "fix" is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6909754/
<tsdgeos> it makes it quite a bit more stable
<tsdgeos> but still got it to fail once
<elopio> tsdgeos: where are you reproducing the errors?
<elopio> I can't get it to fail.
<tsdgeos> elopio: Cimi's galaxy nexus
<tsdgeos> while [ true ]; do autopilot run unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.DashAppsEmulatorTestCase.test_get_details; if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then break; fi; done
<elopio> tsdgeos: and do you have the patch from https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/fix1277591-open_scope_scrolling_waiting_for_wrong_property/+merge/205423 applied?
<elopio> that will help a little too.
<tsdgeos> actually no
<tsdgeos> i don't ^_^
<tsdgeos> let me apply it
<elopio> I'm leaving the loop running while I walk the dog.
<elopio> bbs.
<om26er> MacSlow, ping
<MacSlow> om26er, yup?
<om26er> MacSlow, is there a way to disable the OSD notification on touch ?
<MacSlow> om26er, no
<om26er> MacSlow, they come during my autopilot test runs over the app's tabbar which results in failing test
<om26er> since the app cannot switch tabs
<MacSlow> om26er, unless you change unity8's sources of course
<om26er> MacSlow, is there a plan to make them click through like on desktop ?
<MacSlow> om26er, no... they were made explicitly non-click-through for UbuntuTouch.
<MacSlow> om26er, do you run your AP-tests on a live device/session... just wondering
<om26er> MacSlow, yes, we run it on mako
<MacSlow> om26er, what kind of notifications do you get in your case? I assume you're not getting incoming calls on a test-device :)
<om26er> MacSlow, its '<number> call ended' non-interactive
<MacSlow> om26er, how odd... I wonder what app triggers that notification... doesn't make much sense to me.
<om26er> MacSlow, its the dialer-app, when the call ends
<MacSlow> Why would the user need to be notified about that?
<MacSlow> om26er, he/she certainly knows that the moment the call was hung up :)
<om26er> MacSlow, I was just told by the dialer-app dev that that notification is going away :)
<MacSlow> om26er, :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, which is the signal I should trigger in rating when I change the rating?
<Cimi> triggered(string widgetId, string actionId, var data)
<tsdgeos> yes
<elopio> tsdgeos: can you capture a video of the failure?
<tsdgeos> elopio: the thing is running on cimi's phone
<tsdgeos> not sure how to do that tbh
<elopio> I am seeing it like 1/30 runs on this maguro, but that doesn't help a lot to understand where should I add a wait.
<Cimi> tsdgeos, sorry was more a question, which data I sent?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: which data do you want sent when someone clicks on the ratings? ↑↑↑
<elopio> tsdgeos: you convince Cimi to hold a camera in front of the maguro until there's an error :p
<Cimi> hah
<tsdgeos> elopio: doesn't seem cool
<mhr3> tsdgeos, Cimi, first of all, want a signal only when both rating and review are set
<mhr3> well.. if "required"=="both"
<mhr3> then keep the review widget format
<mhr3> merge the input property dict with "rating", "author" & "review" keys
<mhr3> see http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/libunity-scopes/classunity_1_1scopes_1_1_preview_widget.html#rating-input
<mhr3> and http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/libunity-scopes/classunity_1_1scopes_1_1_preview_widget.html#reviews
<Cimi> mhr3, rating *and* review?
<Cimi> mhr3, why that?
<Cimi> mhr3, a rating is fine
<mhr3> Cimi, if required==both, both are needed
<Cimi> I don't usually put a comment
<Cimi> ah ok
<mhr3> hm, not sure where you'd be getting "author" from... i guess that's server thing, so not needed from the shell
<elopio> kgunn: how far are we from having the screen casting API to record autopilot tests executions?
<kgunn> elopio: desktop closer, touch devices further
<karni> tsdgeos: mhr3: I'm reading scrollback. I haven't looked into it yet, but I know the problem exactly. I believe tsdgeos suggested Saviq to make the property readonly during a code review, while it is actually used to *set* the header size. If you guys haven't fixed this yet, I'll take this on as priority once I finish reading scrollback.
<mhr3> karni, good morning :)
<mhr3> fixed
<karni> Thank you. Yes, I had the fix ready, I thought I pushed it already to that MR :/
<karni> Guess I was distracted with the sprint.
<karni> mhr3: Morning. FYI It's 9AM here, so I won't be appearing much earlier than 8AM my TZ for next 2 weeks.
<mhr3> someone's in california
<karni> Yes, sir.
<mhr3> is that what it takes to hide from us? :)
<karni> mhr3: lol!
<mhr3> karni, you need to go to hawaii, i still get 1 hour overlap with you
<karni> mhr3: hahahh
<karni> I wouldn't complain ;)
<mhr3> actually anywhere between hawaii and central australia
<karni> The more overlap we have, the better ;P
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so the blocking to fix unstable tests has been lifted, can you take care of the landing that is on the ci train document?
<tsdgeos> elopio: do you know where the qml output go when running an autopilot test?
<mhr3> karni, if you're looking for things to do, we'd want "image" widget type (even if it'd be just an alias for gallery with just one source)
<elopio> tsdgeos: it's added to the test as details, and printed to stdout when it fails.
<tsdgeos> elopio: you sure?
<tsdgeos> i only get
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6910208/
<tsdgeos> and not the billions of qml output i've added
<tsdgeos> elopio: which command line do you use?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i suppose you didn't have time to look at the special-category branch?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i didn't
<tsdgeos> mhr3: are you expecting me to review it?
<tsdgeos> or?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yes
<mhr3> :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i know close to nothing of unity-scopes-shell honestly
<tsdgeos> mhr3: isn't there anyone else that can?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, mzanetti saw it a few times
<mhr3> but i thought that as long as you implement the shell side of it and it works you can greenlight it
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok, i'll have a look
<mhr3> afterall it has good enough tests :)
<karni> mzanetti: There's an e-mail which perhaps you could address on ubuntu-phone mailing list: [SDK] Expandable items
<mzanetti> karni: hey... I started to reply but not sure what I should write tbh
<karni> mzanetti: the interesting part is that I am almost positive I saw an expandable list view in action during the sprint. do we have some older component with similar functionality?
<mzanetti> karni: not in the sdk... some apps do their own thing. and unity we do it ourselves too
<karni> I see
<karni> I have something that worries me. Not havin Saviq and tsdgeos around, who would I raise this with?
<karni> A branch has been merged to new-scopes without the prerequisite being merged to unity8 trunk first. https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/newscopes-card-overlay/+merge/205359
<karni> mhr3: by the way, what did you mean by saying everything will break tomorrow? we expect some minor changes?
<mhr3> yea, we want to land scopes-api 0.3, and it changes things, see the email
<karni> mhr3: noted the "image widget". I'll see if I can get to it today (I doubt today, though)
<karni> mhr3: ok, I'll make sure to shut up now and read my mail :P
<mhr3> karni, we're already using it in the previews, and shell just ignores it... so not nice
<karni> ack
<mhr3> karni, second major thing is that opening previews for stuff is mostly not working
<mhr3> just sometimes it does
<mhr3> and only when clicking on the first result
<karni> sometimes? haha ;)
<karni> mhr3: ack. is someone looking into this, or perhaps something I could take a look at? I guess I should get in sync with folks here how's the preview work coming along.
<mhr3> karni, i don't think anyone is handling this yet
<karni> noted
<karni> mhr3: has the -readonly branch landed? can't find it
<cwayne> 380939
<cwayne> 431178
<cwayne> agh crap, sorry
<karni> mhr3: ok, found it. and its merged, great. thank you.
<kgunn> its so quiet w.o saviq :(
<mhr3> karni, could you send off a mail by your eod to sync up? (if you manage to do something dash/preview related)
<karni> mhr3: Yes, although I'm test driving custom scopes atm, so I haven't even gotten to that yet. I'll try to get to the preview bug on items != 1st
<karni> mhr3: sure
<karni> I'll actually consider starting early tomorrow to make sure I wrap my stuff before Wed
<cwayne> mhr3, hey, does unity8 no longer look in XDG_DATA_DIRS for scopes?
<mhr3> cwayne, nope
<mhr3> cwayne, you might want to comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1274421
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1274421 in unity-scopes-api "Deployment directories for scopes conflict with packaging" [High,Triaged]
<cwayne> mhr3, hm, that's bad for us
<cwayne> mhr3, commented
<cwayne> mhr3, just FYI, having unity look in XDG_DATA_DIRS is an MWC blocker at the moment
<mhr3> cwayne, noted, will bring up tomorrow
<mhr3> cwayne, we might want to change it to look in a specific dir instead of XDG_DATA_DIRS, but i guess you'd be fine with that
<mhr3> of course it'd be a dir somewhere in /custom
<cwayne> mhr3, i think we'd prefer XDG_DATA_DIRS, but i think ssweeny feels more strongly about that than I do :)
 * ssweeny does :)
<ssweeny> though really we should focus on where click scopes will go, since that will be how we do it eventually right?
<ssweeny> the /custom XDG_DATA_DIRS thing is just a workaround waiting for that IIRC
<ssweeny> cwayne, mhr3 ^^
<cwayne> ssweeny, yeah, that was my understanding as well
<cwayne> so maybe just adding /custom/xdg/data is fine as a stopgap then
<ssweeny> maybe, but what about the shared libraries? can they go there as well?
<ssweeny> the bug chatter seems to say they should be split out
<ssweeny> but i don't think they would be in a click pkg
<cwayne> hm, good point
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-11
<sprink> I can't get the menubar to reappear in gnome-terminal. Even if I right click the terminal and check "show menubar" it doesn't work. It also doesn't work if I execute from cmd with "gnome-terminal --show-menubar". Any ideas?
<sprink> ubuntu 13.10
 * tsdgeos sighs at unity-mir
<tsdgeos> sil2100: ok, so basically i had not realized that there's unity-mir changes in that sily that make unity8 not even able to start
<sil2100> huh?
<tsdgeos> yeah \o/
<sil2100> tsdgeos: in that unity8+unity-mir silo?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> tsdgeos: damn, then good thing that robru didn't have any core dev around to publish the package ;p
<sil2100> phew
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i had not updated unity-mir, only unity8 when i did my tests on the nexus4
<tsdgeos> i want to check that if i compile my own unity-mir without that change it starts working again
<tsdgeos> sil2100: once i do that, what do i do? we "cancel" the silo and ask for a new one?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: ok, so I set the status to 'Not tested' for now
<sil2100> tsdgeos: no no, let's use this one
<tsdgeos> ok, let me check that reverting locally the branch i think is causing the problem actually fixes it
<sil2100> tsdgeos: if you notice that you need some additional branch to fix things (or remove some branch), just give me a sign and I'll recondigure the silo
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i need gerry or tvoss
<tsdgeos> to confirm what we do
<tsdgeos> sil2100: ok, can we remove https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-mir/refactor-oom-score-adj-to-rely-on-process-cpp/+merge/201145 from the silo?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: in a meeting, but I can remove it if not needed - are you sure it's not necessary to be landed?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i am, it's an improvement and it's causing a segfault on start
<tsdgeos> sil2100: we don't *need* the improvement, so let's land something and the on the next land we can get it landed without the segfault :D
<sil2100> tsdgeos: ;) tvoss won't be happy, but I like the rationale!
<tsdgeos> sil2100: well, tvoss doesn't seem to be around, and we need to get this landing thing to start rolling
<tsdgeos> sil2100: if all is fine we have more stuff to land this evening, and we can include tvoss stuff
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> mhr3: the special category is always on top?
<mhr3> for now, yea
<tsdgeos> ok good
<mhr3> tsdgeos, btw the demo ppa has also the click scope now, you can test it on that
<tsdgeos> mhr3: does it
<tsdgeos> ?
 * tsdgeos apt-updates
<tsdgeos> mhr3: what's the name of the click scope?
<mhr3> clickscope
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i mean the pacakge
<mhr3> unity-scope-click
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> why do i have it installed but i can't see it?
<tsdgeos> needed a registry restart
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so we're supposed to have the running apps in the click scope or in somewhere else?
<mhr3> yes, in click
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> ok, quick proof of concept test and it works fine from unity8
<tsdgeos> approved your branch
<mzanetti> dednick: I guess you could bind-mount some folder from another partition
<dednick> mzanetti: :/ it's essentially the /usr folder i need space for though.
<mzanetti> dednick: should still work
<mzanetti> dednick: copy the /usr folder as it is to some bigger partition
<mzanetti> dednick: and then bind mount the copied one over the real one
<dednick> mzanetti: ah, yeah... that may work.
<mzanetti> easy way to break the device, but as long as you know what you're doing should get you around the limits
<dednick> mzanetti: lol. no idea what i'm doing. but can always flash it...
<mhr3> tsdgeos, great, thx
<mhr3> tsdgeos, can we have "image" pretty pls?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ↑↑↑
<Cimi> what?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: image preview widget, how is it going?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you less sick today?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, a bit less
<Cimi> medicine seems to be working
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I was doing rating this morning
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I can do image id you like
<tsdgeos> mhr3: you prefer rating or image?
<mhr3> image
<mhr3> tsdgeos, do you know which ones are we still missing?
<Cimi> let me reboot irc
<tsdgeos> Cimi: let's do image first
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> mhr3: if you go to the somethingPreviewFactorysomething
<tsdgeos> you'll see the ones we have
<tsdgeos> audio, text, gallery, actions
<tsdgeos> that's what we have
<tsdgeos> header will be landing after this landing
<tsdgeos> since i have it done
<tsdgeos> only need Cimi to stop being stubborn and approve it :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3: qml/Dash/Previews/PreviewWidgetFactory.qml fwiw
<tsdgeos> mhr3: if you're going to want something else over image, header, rating and video tell us, because it's not in our mind
<mhr3> let me check
<tsdgeos> and audio, text, gallery, actions which we already have obs
<mhr3> tsdgeos, prioritized list for us - image, video (no in-dash playback), progress, reviews, rating-input
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok
<tsdgeos> ah right, forgot progress
<tsdgeos> i'll take care of that one
<tsdgeos> it's on my head
<tsdgeos> just needs a few typing
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3: reviews and rating-input are "new" compared to that we had, are they?
<mhr3> indeed, so they're not really needed to be on feature parity with old scopes
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhr3> tsdgeos, oh, and i think we forgot to define "table" widget
<tsdgeos> table?
<mhr3> see the spec
<tsdgeos> is that new?
<tsdgeos> i don't remember seeing it
<tsdgeos> or maybe i just ignored because it was totally yellow :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3: any clue of what it's supposed to do?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, weather
<mhr3> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgd3RNa1FSRGF4ZFU/edit
<tsdgeos> so it's two columns of text?
<tsdgeos> still that's new stuff
<tsdgeos> i'll add it to the list at the end
<tsdgeos> will get to it if we are productive :)
<tsdgeos> but honestly not sure it'll happen
<mhr3> sil2100, ping?
<sil2100> mhr3: pong
<mhr3> sil2100, we want to land unity-scopes-api, and it changes api, so need to land all the scopes in the landing as well
<mhr3> sil2100, since all the scopes will require the api to be built first i was wondering if it wouldn't be better to first build only -api and then add all the mps for all the other pkgs
<mhr3> sil2100, does that sound good?
<sil2100> mhr3: hm, sounds good, but we can do without that right? As the scopes will dep-wait on the -api to finish?
<mhr3> sil2100, but dep-wait == 1 hour delay
<mhr3> sil2100, plus first it needs to get to the dep-wait state which requires a builder to try to build it
<mhr3> sil2100, bottomline, i want it landed today :P
<mhr3> sil2100, btw click-scope isn't on the train?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, image has to stay in an ubuntushape?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: as said yesterday, let's quick do image as a gallery with just one image
<tsdgeos> Cimi: and we can improve it later if needed
<tsdgeos> mhr3: the new scopes don't use dee, right?
<mhr3> no
<mhr3> ehm, right, they don't use dee :)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> now our fake scopes do
<tsdgeos> ha ha
<tsdgeos> joke is on us :D
<dednick> mzanetti: dont suppose you know why my /etc/fstab is being overwrtten when i reboot my device?
<mzanetti> dednick: afaik its bind-mounted from somewhere
 * mzanetti checks
<mzanetti> dednick: tmpfs on /etc/fstab type tmpfs
<dednick> hm. i thought that's where the mounts came from in the first place
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> you have poin there...
<mzanetti> +t
<mzanetti> not exactly sure how the do it
<mzanetti> dednick: sergiusens or ogra can help for sure
<dednick> mzanetti: ta
<dednick> mzanetti: wooo! sudo ln -sf /userdata/user-data/phablet/usr/share /usr/share
<dednick> pretty dodgey
<dednick> "seems" to work for now though
<mzanetti> dednick: heh :)
<mzanetti> dednick: yeah... just don't unlink any more after you used apt once
<mzanetti> or reflash :D
<dednick> heh, yeah. need to bootstrap every time
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ping
<tsdgeos> mhr3: unping
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pong
<mhr3> ECLOSED
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ping again :D
<mhr3> EALREADY
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so Saviq changed the call to scope.preview
<tsdgeos> from
<tsdgeos> scope.preview(item.uri, item.icon, item.category, 0, item.mimetype, item.title, item.comment, item.dndUri, item.metadata)
<tsdgeos> to
<tsdgeos> scope.preview(item.result)
<mhr3> i did actually
<tsdgeos> mhr3: is that something that you were planning with him?
<tsdgeos> because i don't see that change in the scopes shell
<tsdgeos> or am i looking wrong?
<mhr3>         Method {
<mhr3>             name: "preview"
<mhr3>             type: "scopes_ng::PreviewModel*"
<mhr3>             Parameter { name: "result"; type: "QVariant" }
<mhr3>         }
<tsdgeos> ah damn
<tsdgeos> ./src/Unity/scopes-ng/scope.h vs ./src/Unity/scope.h
<tsdgeos> booo
<mhr3> supporting both is fun :)
<tsdgeos> good thing is i don't plan to do that :d
<tsdgeos> bad thing is that i need to support the new one for the tests
<tsdgeos> is kind of going in with an axe and choping the old structure to look like the new
<tsdgeos> ain't pretty
<mhr3> well, once we can switch all the old stuff can go away
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> it's just a pain coding a fake scopes again
<mhr3> yea, that's true
<mhr3> good thing we ripped out the real plugin so we don't have to keep updating the fake one :D
 * mhr3 does evil laugh
<tsdgeos> mhr3: hmmmm, just a thought, the mythical unity8 that we'll have at the end of the week on trunk only has to support scopes-ng, right?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, right
<tsdgeos> ok, for a moment i was about to jump from the window :D
<mhr3> it's not like it ever supported both
<tsdgeos> sure
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.preview_image/+merge/205757
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but with all the pending merges, the diff looks crazy
<tsdgeos> Cimi: set prerequisite?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I did
<tsdgeos> you already did
<tsdgeos> Cimi: why there are changes in tests/qmltests/Dash/Previews/tst_PreviewTextSummary.qm ?¿
<Cimi> tsdgeos, because that branch got updated
<tsdgeos> Cimi: anyway we'll hopefully land most of the preview stuff today
<tsdgeos> so let's just leave it there and hope it is a nicer diff when it lands
<mhr3> Cimi, how about doing "video" at the same time?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: start doing the "non smart" video and we'll go back to this later or tomorrow
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<mhr3> Cimi, it's pretty much the same thing
<Cimi> mhr3, ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok?
<tsdgeos> ouch
<tsdgeos> sorry :D
<tsdgeos> wrong window to ↑+return
<mhr3> tsdgeos, added some comments to https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/apps-special-category/+merge/205738
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> still trying to get new-scopes tests back into shape
<tsdgeos> since they fail miserably now
<tsdgeos> after that i'll go back to that
<tsdgeos> and get previews working
<mhr3> tsdgeos, karni was looking yesterday into the weirdness with initiating previews
<mhr3> tsdgeos, not sure how far has he come
<tsdgeos> let's wait for him then
<tsdgeos> i'm still fixing the tests
<mhr3> k
<dandrader> dednick, like that: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<dednick> dandrader: ah, i was thinking just to use phablet-flash cdimage-touch
<dednick> which i guess uses that
<dandrader> dednick, that might point to the same place, I think
<dandrader> dednick, and that helps a lot if you're using a regular, space constricted, image: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6915336/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ^
<tsdgeos> tx
<dednick> dandrader: ta
<tsdgeos> sil2100: how's the landing going?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: we have an infra issue, trying to fix that right now
<tsdgeos> oki
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm running 14.04 latest and noticed that the default lens search is significantly worse in returning accurate results ( particularly with the Files lens ) than it was in previous versions - has anyone else noticed this?  I'd hate to file a bug because of my own PEBCAK :)
<FunnyLookinHat> As an example, I have two files in a directory "test_hosting" and "live_hosting" - and I often get the opposite result when I search "live_" or "test_" - it isn't until I type the entire filename that I get the correct result.
<karni> mhr3: tsdgeos: hey guys, sadly I had little time left to look into that, so not much progress on the fix
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.preview_video/+merge/205802 as well
<karni> tsdgeos: I'm in a call,but waswondering when can we get this merged: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/newscopes-new-dash-look/+merge/205404
<tsdgeos> karni: Cimi: sorry was running biollions of unittests
<karni> np
 * karni just joined phone team su
<tsdgeos> Cimi: cool
<Cimi> tsdgeos, now we just need to land :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: mhr3 was hinting they think ratings is more inmportant than review
<tsdgeos> Cimi: maybe you can do that one next?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yeah man :/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, rating implies a review, isn't it?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ↑↑↑
<mhr3> tsdgeos, Cimi, there's rating-input and review (display thing, no input)
<mhr3> rating-input has both the star widget and the text box
<Cimi> yep
<mhr3> review is just a list of author-rating-review_text
<tsdgeos> karni: approved, can you manual merge or want me to?
<Cimi> mhr3, do we really need review text box to be necessary?
<Cimi> mhr3, I almost never put a comment in my reviews
<mhr3> Cimi, if required==both
<Cimi> I usually just put stars
<Cimi> ah ok
<karni> tsdgeos: I'll do that, thank you
<mhr3> tsdgeos, karni, fixing the preview weirdness is one of the most important things
<karni> I need to provide jouni with some sizes, merge the new looks branch, and can get to that.
<tsdgeos> mhr3: yes, but i need the tests to work, otherwise what's the point of anything
<Cimi> I'll do a quick break
<Cimi> headache is pumping in
<Cimi> and I can't take medicine because I am taking other medicines for stomach :)
<Cimi> yay!
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: the preview kind of works
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tsdgeos> you're passing 3 widgets
<tsdgeos> of which we only support 1
<tsdgeos> so that's what you get
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, it works only from the first result
<tsdgeos> and the spinner just needs to disappear
<mhr3_> if you initiate it from non first you never get widgets
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> you told me that yesterday
<tsdgeos> sorry for not reading the notes
<mhr3_> no worries... i can imagine things being crazy this week
<mhr3_> sil2100, ping?
<mhr3_> sil2100, is it ok to remove one mp from landing request?
<mhr3_> robru, ping
<mhr3_> robru, could you reconfigure #71 pls?
<mhr3_> robru, i removed one mp
<robru> mhr3_, sure
<mhr3_> was causing crash :/
<robru> mhr3_, done, please build
<mhr3_> robru, it's enough to build the single package for which the mp was removed, right?
<robru> mhr3_, that sounds reasonable to me... as long as it's not a library that the other packages link against or something like that that would require a rebuild
<mhr3_> nope, not a lib
<karni> Does demo-stuff ppa auto rebuild after push to new-scopes, tsdgeos?
<tsdgeos> karni: yes
<karni> perfect. merged newscopes-new-dash-look
<tsdgeos> karni: mhr3_: ok, i know what's wrong on the previewlist
<tsdgeos> but not sure why it happens nor how to fix it
<karni> woot
<karni> tsdgeos: speak your mind
<mhr3_> that's not exactly good news
<tsdgeos> karni: so basically
<tsdgeos> one the list is not going to the index we tell it to go
<tsdgeos> previewListView
<tsdgeos> so we say
<tsdgeos> go to index 1
<tsdgeos> but it stays at index 0
<tsdgeos> and nothing is shown
<tsdgeos> because we only have set the data for item 1
<karni> hrm
<tsdgeos> i have no clue why this is happening
<tsdgeos> i have to go now, but i'll try to have a look later tonight
<tsdgeos> if you want i can paste you the ugly diff i have at the moment
<tsdgeos> in case you want to continue
<tsdgeos> but if you have other work to do
<tsdgeos> just do it
<tsdgeos> and i'll either fix it tonight or tomorrow morning
<karni> tsdgeos: sure, paste it please
<karni> in case I find time for it, I'll have a look
<karni> better to have the diff than not have it, right?
<tsdgeos> karni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6916150/
<tsdgeos> you may die of uglyness :D
<karni> I'm doing something else atm, but sharing diff makes sense
<mhr3_> robru, 71 ready to land
<karni> tsdgeos: Don't worry about that :) Thank you for your help.
<tsdgeos> karni: fwiw my current guess is that it may have to do with the open effect
<tsdgeos> because if i change the timer from 1000 to 100
<karni> tsdgeos: ACK!
<tsdgeos> it doesn't work either
<karni> heh
<tsdgeos> so it may be that we need to delay the open effect
<tsdgeos> or change stuff first
<karni> mhr3_: so, we land things in trunk, but we merge manually to new-scopes?
<karni> tsdgeos: gotcha
<tsdgeos> or i may be totally wrong and the open efect has nothing to do :D
<karni> :D hehehe
<karni> glad you found a moment for it anyway
<mhr3_> karni, well trunk should ideally continue working with old scopes
<karni> mhr3_: correct. I was just asking about the landing process.
<mhr3_> but yes, anything new-scopes related can go there
<mhr3_> there == new-scopes branch
<tsdgeos> karni: mhr3_: if you want the new widgets
<tsdgeos> preview widgets
<tsdgeos> just merge cimi's and my branches there
<karni> I just meant that I merged a branch to new-scopes manually, and I hope that was the right thing to do.
<tsdgeos> karni: yes that's fine
<karni> ack, though I might not get as far
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, should we, or should we wait for it to hit trunk first?
<kgunn> karni: yes...i agree, merge manual should be ok
<tsdgeos> karni: mhr3_: well, there's stuff in there that hasn't it trunk yet
<karni> ac, thanks guys
<tsdgeos> because for some reason we can't get trunk to land
<tsdgeos> at all
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, k
<kgunn> that's gonna drive the ppa containing all the stuff we want to show but hasn't laded yet
<karni> kgunn: +1
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: but yes, ideally, it should go to trunk first
<tsdgeos> but if you really really need stuff
<tsdgeos> just merge it
<tsdgeos> to new-scopes
<tsdgeos> and we'll manage
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, it's gonna be mess... criss-cross merges...
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: i'll be a merge anyway now :D
<kgunn> karni: mhr3_ tsdgeos ...the answer is merge to new-scopes, but also mp to trunk
 * karni doesn't need the widgets that much today, I'm not worried. I'll start worrying tomorrow heheh
<karni> plus, we only need basic widgets
<kgunn> once approved it'll go through the landing process
<karni> Noted
<robru> mhr3_, hmmm, can't land it due to empty changelog. not sure why this is happening, i've seen it before
<tsdgeos> karni: sure, we have those MP but they're starting to be impossible to manage since they all depend on eachother and since we have lots to land in trunk it's hard to keep track
<mhr3_> robru, on which component?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: this was supposed to be for you ↑↑↑↑
<tsdgeos> sorry karni :D
<tsdgeos> and now i really really have to run
<robru> mhr3_, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-011-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-mediascanner_0.2+14.04.20140211.2-0ubuntu1.diff
<karni> :)
<mhr3_> robru, hm, what to do about it?
<robru> mhr3_, not sure. I'm emailing didrocks about it, he'll be in tomorrow to resolve it
<mhr3_> robru, wanted it landed asap :/
<robru> mhr3_, I'll poke at it
<robru> mhr3_, sorry, I don't know why this is happening.
<robru> mhr3_, I thought maybe the MP's didn't have commit messages, but they do. it's a mystery to me. will need didrocks to fix it.
<robru> mhr3_, sorry, growing pains of a new system
<mhr3_> oh well
<sil2100> mzanetti, rsalveti: trying to rebuild unity-mir with my changelog workaround
<rsalveti> sil2100: great
<sil2100> Let's see if it worked, we'll know in a moment
<sil2100> ._.
<sil2100> rsalveti: the changelog looks cool this time - I'll fix citrain properly tomorrow, but at least this way we won't have the problem again
<rsalveti> sil2100: great!
 * greyback eod
<robru> mhr3, ok, so I published that stuff, please merge & clean once it hits distro
<robru> silo 11
<mhr3> robru, is there a place where i can easily see when that happens?
<mhr3> besides the launchpad +source page?
<robru> mhr3, 'rmadison unity-scopes-api'
<mhr3> robru, any way to make that a push notification instead of pull?
<robru> mhr3, 'watch rmadison unity-scopes-api' ;-) no idea
<robru> mhr3, I guess you could set your IRC highlights and watch in #ubuntu-release, not sure how well that'd work
<mhr3> hmm, might actually try that
<mhr3> kgunn, looks like someone needs to press the "merge and clean" for landing #42?
<kgunn> mhr3: thanks for the prompt...i'll take a look
<mhr3> unity is now overriding our new-scopes branch, that's how i noticed
<kgunn> mhr3: hmmm, it still shows migrating...let me check with others
<kgunn> mhr3: hey, so salveti is gonna do it as soon as its done...
<kgunn> its in flight right now
<mhr3> it looks all landed to me
<kgunn> hmmm...it doesn't to me...and didn't to  him either
<mhr3> doesn't it change only once you do press the "merge and clean"?
<kgunn> weird...ubuntu timewarp
<kgunn> well ultimately yes...it will say landed after that
<mhr3> kgunn, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-mir says it's in release pocket
<mhr3> same for unity8
<kgunn> mhr3: btw, do you know what that landing means for lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes ?
<kgunn> e.g. i assume there are branches on that
<kgunn> that still weren't part of that landing...
<mhr3> i'll try to merge new-scopes with trunk when trunk has all those changes
<mhr3> will see what happens :)
<kgunn> right...was just considering, should we put in for another landing ?
<mhr3> new-scopes isn't ready to be merged yet
<kgunn> hmmm....altho, i guess albert gave up on test fixes
<kgunn> right...not worthy yet
<tsdgeos> kgunn: can we ask for another silo?
<kgunn> tsdgeos: we can...do you have a list of MP's ?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: yep, let me paste it
<kgunn> tsdgeos: you bet...and i'll put in the landing sheet
<kgunn> please note if there's any related mp's from other projects that are pre-requisites
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> there should be none
<tsdgeos> kgunn: http://pastebin.kde.org/pjtyi5fg1
<tsdgeos> ubuntu pastebin didn't accept the paste
<tsdgeos> thought it was spam or something :D
<kgunn> tsdgeos: ok...i'll queue it up
<tsdgeos> awesome
<kgunn> btw...are you sure you want just these 6 ?
<YokoZar> Hi, I want to improve the way Unity handles Wine apps in the Applications scope -- is this the sort of thing I should do as a separate installable scope or by modifying Unity's built in scope itself?
<tsdgeos> karni: when you're back from the doctor please review this https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-preview-fixes/+merge/205872
<tsdgeos> and it'd be awesome if you could also do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/preview_header
<tsdgeos> and with previews fixed
<tsdgeos> or "less broken"
<tsdgeos> it's a good time to go to sleep
 * tsdgeos waves
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-12
 * karni notes to do the reviews
<kklimonda> ff
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ping
<tsdgeos> Cimi: hi
<Cimi> tsdgeos, mhr3_ told me to use the video thumbailer in few cases
<Cimi> is         source: widgetData["screenshot"] || widgetData["source"].startsWith("file://") ? "image://thumbnailer/..." : "" correct?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: think so
<tsdgeos> see uriToThumbnailerProviderString
<tsdgeos> basically does
<tsdgeos>     if (uri.startsWith(QLatin1String("file:///"))) {
<tsdgeos>             thumbnailerUri = BASE_THUMBNAILER_URI;
<tsdgeos>             thumbnailerUri.append(uri.midRef(7));
<tsdgeos>  
<mhr3_> Cimi, the "..." is supposed to be path to the video
<Cimi> mhr3_, ahah ok
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: the previews should be fine now
<mhr3_> Cimi, don't forget to update the factory for the video widget
<Cimi> mhr3_, source: widgetData["screenshot"] || widgetData["source"].startsWith("file://") ? "image://thumbnailer/" + widgetData["source"] : "" ?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: fixed it and karni reviewed
<mhr3_> Cimi, you need to strip file://
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, awesome, thank you
<mhr3_> does js support widgetData["source"][7:] ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: and we have a release
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so remerge your stuff
<tsdgeos> Cimi: no
<tsdgeos> Cimi: cut the file:///, see the code i pasted
<Cimi> mhr3_, dunno
 * Cimi prints
<Cimi> mhr3_, widgetData["source"].substr(7) might work
 * tsdgeos shows http://www.w3schools.com/jsref/jsref_obj_string.asp to Cimi
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: are you doing https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.preview_image/+merge/205757 ? looks good enough to me now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, slice or substr ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: substr i'd say
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what's diference-?
<Cimi> ah
<Cimi> position of end of char
<tsdgeos> or slice
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> see http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2243824/what-is-the-difference-between-string-slice-and-string-substring-in-javascript
<tsdgeos> it's "all do the same" kind of :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: ping
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: just to confirm, you wanted the data passed to the actions back right?
<mhr3_> yep
<tsdgeos> ok, will have a MP for you to review in a few mins
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/actions_data_back/+merge/205915
<Cimi> tsdgeos, help http://paste.ubuntu.com/6919000/
<tsdgeos> lol
<Cimi> tsdgeos, home/cimi/Development/video/qml/Dash/Previews/PreviewVideoPlayback.qml:40: TypeError: Object file:///path/to/local/file has no method 'startsWith'
<tsdgeos> yeah no startswith in http://www.w3schools.com/jsref/jsref_obj_string.asp
<Cimi> me stupid
<tsdgeos> indexOf == 0 ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'd do a function there
<tsdgeos> that'd be easier to read with proper if/else
<tsdgeos> and being able to assign stuff to a var
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, i don't think the id is present in the attribute map
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: the test shows it is D:
<tsdgeos> and the json too
<tsdgeos> {
<tsdgeos>     "type": "actions",
<tsdgeos>     "actions": [{"label": null, "icon": null, "id": null}]
<tsdgeos> }
<mhr3_> oh that's the action id
<mhr3_> nvm
<mhr3_> yea, ok
<tsdgeos> ep
<tsdgeos> yep
<sil2100> bregma: hi! Just to mention: I disabled and removed window-mocker from cu2d
<tsdgeos> sil2100: can we get a silo for unity8?
<tsdgeos> we have a good bunch of stuff to land again :-)
<sil2100> tsdgeos: ;) Sure, but we apparently have some spreadsheet problems right now, so once those are done we will assign ;)
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, how's support for header looking?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: ok
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: should be landing soon
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: we can merge it to new-scopes already if you want
<mhr3_> eh, if i knew 10minutes ago i would
<tsdgeos> mhr3_:  lp:~aacid/unity8/preview_header
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: of course soon might mean tomorrow, since our CI train is not a high speed train :D
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, tell me about it :)
<anpok> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu/trunk/view/head:/src/platforms/ubuntu/ubuntucommon/window.cc this code querries the opaque property from the window class
<anpok> writes it to flags and ignores it then..
<anpok> is the opaque property in some way configureable for applications?
<anpok> i.e. through a qml property?
<tsdgeos> anpok: reading the code i'd say no, but loicm should be the one that knows more
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you did the DownloadTracker thing?
<tsdgeos> Saviq did
<tsdgeos> it seems
<mzanetti> downloadtracker?
<mzanetti> never heard of that
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> wonder if we have tests for it
<tsdgeos> well we have a mock so may as well
<tsdgeos> cool
<tsdgeos> we do
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you need to hook up https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.preview_video/+merge/205802 to the factory too
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I did locally
<tsdgeos> cool
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I' writing tests for the image thumnnailer
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> or
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> Cimi: maybe no need
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i was promised ages ago, the thumbnailer would move from our codebase
<tsdgeos> so not sure it makes sense to invest time in that now
<mhr3_> thumbnailer is in uitk
<tsdgeos> right, ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so what are you testing?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, yey, running apps in demo ppa :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: awesome, didn't think it'd work :D
 * tsdgeos hides
<mhr3_> lol
<mhr3_> it does :P
<Cimi> tsdgeos, pushed
<mhr3_> merging to new-scopes
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, the headers look bad with the white bkgr
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: ok, will have to have a look at visuals
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: and maybe hardcode a few things for now
<tsdgeos> it's on the list
<tsdgeos> * make sure visuals are correct
<mhr3_> k
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, do you see anything else majorly missing for new-scopes?
<mhr3_> besides progress widget
<mhr3_> and me providing you with all the preview stuff
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: this is my todo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6919377/
<tsdgeos> progress is almost done
<tsdgeos> need the tests
<tsdgeos> there's reviews preview widget and rating-input preview widget that Cimi will do next?
<tsdgeos> and there's a few stuff that probably needs to be tweaked
<tsdgeos> but it isn't looking that bad
<Cimi> tsdgeos, doing them now
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: Cimi: anything you find missing in that todo list?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, looks like you're missing some [DONE] ;)
<tsdgeos> well i need to remove them :D
<tsdgeos> well we first need to approve the cimi ones
<tsdgeos> i'm doing the last test
<tsdgeos> and will approve
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, our next major thing is the progress widget, the click guys will need it to do end-to-end test
<tsdgeos> will be there in 30 mins or less hopefully
<mhr3_> that's too fast, pls slow down :P
<Cimi> tsdgeos, link to MR check list?
<tsdgeos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8
<Cimi> can we just add it when answer is negative?
<Cimi> what's the point?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, once we have all this we should talk about temp dash pages
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what is negative?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: that's not so easy
<tsdgeos> but sure :D
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, lucky you then, i was already pushing back on that
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: "so easy" -> hard
<tsdgeos> but talking is "free"
<tsdgeos> but yeah, i don't think we'll have time to do it tbh
<mhr3_> so.. next week ;)
<mhr3_> let's try to talk about it on fri
<Cimi> tsdgeos, when I don' test, I say I did not test
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's obvious we do the checklist
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I always did it
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well, what do you need to test in those things that aren't hooked up anywhere?
<Cimi> in the last 4 years here
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i know, it's silly
<tsdgeos> it's not me that came up with rules that make us look as we are children that need to reminded to do our jobs
<Cimi> who did?
<tsdgeos> no clue
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so about your image and video stuff
<tsdgeos> they conflict with lp:~aacid/unity8/preview_header
<Cimi> where?
<tsdgeos> can you merge lp:~aacid/unity8/preview_header into them and make lp:~aacid/unity8/preview_header be the prerequisite for lp:~unity-team/unity8/unity8.preview_image ?
<tsdgeos> the factory
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> tx
<Cimi> tsdgeos, done for both
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you resubmit https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.preview_image/+merge/205757 with the correct prerequisite?
<anpok> where would I enter the PIN
<anpok> used n4 without a sim card up to now
<mhr3_> one of the indicators has "unlock sim"
<Cimi> tsdgeos, all done
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you add https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.preview_image/+merge/205937 and https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.preview_video/+merge/205802 to the list of MPs?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ideally at the end and in that order
<tsdgeos> since they depend on eachother and in others that are already in the list
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: done
<gatox> tsdgeos, here
<tsdgeos> gatox: no idea about unity-scope-tool to be honest
<tsdgeos> i've just used unity8 itself
<tsdgeos> with the scopes of scopes that mhr3_ pointed me to
<gatox> tsdgeos, how were you testing that the preview is being displayed?
<tsdgeos> and it works
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: what are you using unity8 or unity-scope-tool?
<gatox> tsdgeos, can you tell me how to reproduce it
<gatox> ?
<tsdgeos> gatox: how to reproduce what? the unity8 binary?
<gatox> tsdgeos, i ask because the same scope that was showing results of the search yesterday..... now it doesn't show even that
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> we didn't change anything search related
<gatox> tsdgeos, how can i execute anything unity8/unity-scope-tool or something that will allow me to see the preview working
<tsdgeos> gatox: build unity8
<tsdgeos> or just install it from the demo-stuff ppa
<tsdgeos> it's just easier
<gatox> tsdgeos, i'm testing on the desktop
<tsdgeos> gatox: yes you can do both things i mentioned (build and use the demo-stuff ppa)
<tsdgeos> https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/demo-stuff
<tsdgeos> on the desktop
<gatox> tsdgeos, ok, i already build the new-scopes branch in the desktop
<tsdgeos> gatox: and is your scope showing?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, both
<gatox> tsdgeos, i'm running it like this: UNITY_FORCE_NEW_SCOPES=1 ./builddir/tools/unity-scope-tool --scope-dir /media/gatox/leeloo/canonical/clickhack/demo
<gatox> tsdgeos, how are you doing it?
<tsdgeos> gatox: as i said, i am not running /unity-scope-tool, i just ran unity8 and that's it
<tsdgeos> i haven't used unity-scope-tool much tbh
<gatox> tsdgeos, and you are using just ./run?
<tsdgeos> gatox: yes
<mhr3_> gatox, there's latest version of libunity-scopes in distro now, you need to recompile the scope
<gatox> mhr3_, checking that
<mhr3_> gatox, scope-tool should print an error from scoperunner about some ABI mismatch
<mhr3_> gatox, sorry, looks like you weren't on the mail about the break
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: assigning this to you, ok? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1279298
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1279298 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Header title sometimes disappears" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's the SDK people that don't stop messing with the tabs
<mzanetti> :D
<tsdgeos> and they're rewriting/killing them again ^_^
<gatox> mhr3_, does the api changed or something? i'm getting a weird issue when trying to build the scope about the create_query and preview function not being override.... which was working yesterday
<mhr3_> gatox, yes, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/devel/view/head:/RELEASE_NOTES.txt
<gatox> checking
<mhr3_> gatox, there's a branch that fixes all that already
<mhr3_> just merge it
<mhr3_> gatox, btw the envvar isn't necessary
<mhr3_> if you're using the new-scopes branch
<gatox> ack
<mhr3_> actually it might even be breaking things
<dandrader> mzanetti, would you have time to review that? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/rotatedDDA/+merge/205845
<mzanetti> dandrader: mind adding the checklist
<dandrader> greyback, ^^^ that fixes the rotation issue with edge drags
<dandrader> mzanetti, ah, let me find it
<greyback> dandrader: nice
<dandrader> greyback, I've merged it already in the unity8/rotate-n7 branch
<greyback> dandrader: I know, am using it :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: mhr3_: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/preview_progress/+merge/205939
<Cimi> tsdgeos, kill empty double new lines :)
<tsdgeos> :D
<gatox> tsdgeos, mhr3_ everything working using unity-scope-tool with the scope migrated to the new api.... thx both!
<tsdgeos> Cimi: there's more than one?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, there are few ones
<tsdgeos> really?
 * tsdgeos looks again
<Cimi> tsdgeos, 25	+
<Cimi> 68	+
<Cimi> 147	+
<tsdgeos> so there are two
<tsdgeos> 68 is not a dobule line!
<tsdgeos> but i'll kill it too
<tsdgeos> done
<mhr3_> gatox, cool
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, looks good
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, i am wondering though - all those widgetData["foo"], are those properly bound?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, i mean, the widgetData thing is a role in model and that thing can be updated
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how about choosing Moto G instead nexus 4 as our new device?
<mhr3_> someone wants to play with new hardware :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, nexus 4 are no longer available
<Cimi> mhr3_, ^
<Cimi> mhr3_, and mogo G is less than half price
<Cimi> *moto G
<mhr3_> and here i thought the n4 is the cheapest smartphone ever
<mzanetti> dandrader: "// NB:..." always triggers "Nicht beachten" in my head which means "disregard this:" :D
<Cimi> mhr3_, you can find it for £250 N4
<Cimi> mhr3_, spent 119 for Moto G
<dandrader> mzanetti, :)
<Cimi> comparable specs
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'm not in position to decide that :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I know you're not
<tsdgeos> Cimi: not sure what is your concern about widgetData stuff
<Cimi> tsdgeos, neither I am
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but was asking your opinion
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but with motorola sold to lenovo, i'm wondering how much live motog has :D
<Cimi> hah
<mhr3_> Cimi, well n4 is like $200 in us, which is about 120gbp, so it's actually pretty similar
<mhr3_> wonder why the uk price is so crazy
<Cimi> mhr3_, isn't it out of production?
<mhr3_> well yea, now it is
<Cimi> mhr3_, 200 is a lot
<Cimi> mhr3_, moto G is 99$ in us
<mhr3_> ok, nvm then :)
<mzanetti> greyback: you already tested dandraders branch on a rotated N7?
<greyback> mzanetti: not in isolation yet. But if you give me 5 mins, I can
<mzanetti> greyback: cool. I'll test it with standard rotation
<mzanetti> code looks ok to me
<Cimi> mhr3_, 200$? http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=nexus%204
<Cimi> it's 360
<mhr3_> Cimi, understandable since google doesn't sell anymore
<mhr3_> but it was 200 when they did
<Cimi> mhr3_, I know
<Cimi> mhr3_, but now, we're spending lots for getting out of production phones
<Cimi> mhr3_, wondering if it'll happen like galaxy nexus
<mhr3_> Cimi, problem with any hardware, no? either n4 or moto g will be obsolete in a few months
<Cimi> well, moto g nope
<Cimi> it's on the market since a month
<Cimi> nexus 4 over a year
<greyback> android 4.4 (kitkat) supports Nexus4, but the GNexus doesn't. So N4 should be good for a long while yet
<Cimi> greyback, issue is that we can't buy them easily anymore
<Cimi> greyback, I'd be happy to try porting ubuntu touch on my moto g (my private phone)
<Cimi> it's a jewel for its price
<Cimi> battery lasts 3 days with the pebble :)
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, we lost the search activity indicator btw
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: in new-scopes?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, also in trunk
<greyback> Cimi: sure, it's not the newest phone, but our software stack will support it for at least another year probably.
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: waaaa
<tsdgeos> but we didn't merge anything that touched that :S
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, well, better double check with vanilla image, my isn't exactly vanilla :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: seems it got lost yes :S
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: can you open a bug and assign it to me plz
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: did you guys change anything in the backend?
<mhr3_> nope
<mhr3_> at least i'm not aware.. maybe we did break it
<mhr3_> but it's not like we touched the old scope code
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1279316
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1279316 in Unity 8 "Search activity indicator not present" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: tx
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, something's broketh http://imgur.com/8jKw2zf
<tsdgeos> booo
<mhr3_> video + header + actions
<tsdgeos> i'd say video is broken
<tsdgeos> header + action looks good
<tsdgeos> assuming that 16xxxx is the header
<mhr3_> yea
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: so it seems the search has been broken for a while
<tsdgeos> just nooen noticed
<tsdgeos> i know what's wrong
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, also, the carousel doesn't show anything if there are only a few items
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: new-scopes?
<mhr3_> (just category header)
<mhr3_> yea
<tsdgeos> should show a grid
<mhr3_> it doesn't
<tsdgeos> but it may happen that the magic is not working
 * tsdgeos writes to the TODO list
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, maybe you want to check the demo ppa, there may be other issues i'm ignoring :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: sure i know
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: i'm just fixing the ones we know about first ;)
<mhr3_> k
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: huh? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/1165/?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: did we get this test released in a broken state?
<tsdgeos> yes
<mzanetti> and your branch from today morning fixes this, ok
<tsdgeos> don't tell anyone
<mzanetti> no prob
<mzanetti> was just wondering how daniel's branch could fail on this now
<tsdgeos> everything is failing until we merge the fix
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> greyback: please top approve when you're happy with the DDA on Nexus 7: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/rotatedDDA/+merge/205845
 * mzanetti is happy with it
<greyback> mzanetti: ack
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: if you feel like reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/bug1279316/+merge/205952 that'd be great otherwise i can try to get Cimi or mzanetti to do it
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, acked
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you quick fix  https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.preview_video/+merge/205802 ?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: tx
<Cimi> tsdgeos, mmm
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I have implicitWidth
<tsdgeos> height?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, width
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> i know
<tsdgeos> yes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I got inspired by MoviePreview
<tsdgeos> but what about height?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it is calculated from width
<tsdgeos> the inner one
<tsdgeos> not the outer one
<tsdgeos> your outer widget ahs no height
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but if I set height
<Cimi> tsdgeos, then how does the inner widget work?
<Cimi> if it is supposed to calculate from width?
<tsdgeos> you're missing a height: childrenRect.implicitHeight
<tsdgeos> or something along these lines
<Cimi> I am not sure
<Cimi> are yo?
<tsdgeos> i am
<tsdgeos> your widget has 0 height
<tsdgeos> how is that valid?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, other widget might have 0 width then
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we never specify width
<tsdgeos> we do
<Cimi> I cannot see implicitWidth here
<Cimi> on other widgets
<tsdgeos> i know
<Cimi> so why height and not width?
<tsdgeos> because width is set by the widget creator
<tsdgeos> i.e.
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6919775/
<tsdgeos> this is what the Preview does
<tsdgeos> creates one widget after the other
<tsdgeos> and gives them widget
<tsdgeos> s/widget/width
<tsdgeos> but can't give them height because it doesn't know
<tsdgeos> Cimi: basically see http://imgur.com/8jKw2zf
<tsdgeos> the video doesn't define height
<tsdgeos> so stuff can't know where to add itself
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I see
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so it's basically to fit our use case
<tsdgeos> and to do the right thing :-)
<tsdgeos> every widget should either define width/height/implicitWidth/implicitHeight correctly
<tsdgeos> if there are that do not
<tsdgeos> well we have to fix them, but if the missing thing is width/implicitWidth it's less pressing since our current use case doesn't need them
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but we don't for width
<Cimi> yeah
<tsdgeos> Cimi: in which one we don't?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, look at others, we don't add implicitWidth iirc
<Cimi> tsdgeos, btw, make tryPreviewWidgetFactory is empty
<tsdgeos> yaeh it's a bit useless as try
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you're right, we don't set width because they are done thinking on this usecase
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what was the reason why we changed the return value of findChild from undefined to null?
<tsdgeos> where their width won't matter
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq said it was "more proper"
<mzanetti> ok
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: in that screenshot which is the order that you have? movie, header, action?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I pushed, can you test if works for you now?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, think so
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: looks good
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but works?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: in my testing yes, the screenshot is from mhr3_, it'll be easier for him to really test
<Cimi> tsdgeos, also, the 16/10 multiplication isn't really ideal
<dandrader> what do I do when I get an error like that on a "apt-get dist-upgrade"? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6919807/
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: can you remerge lp:~unity-team/unity8/unity8.preview_video and test that?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, as might not be aligned to gu
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what wait
<tsdgeos> Cimi: why did you do that?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, this was in moviepreview
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> it's not new
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i guess it's the "cinema aspect ratio"
<tsdgeos> need to get food
<tsdgeos> back later
<Cimi> I'll go cooking as well then
<anpok> mhr3_: hm no pin entry possible in the indicators..
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, yep, fixed
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, btw all the widgets still disappear sometimes when swiping through the previews and going back
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, also from the designs it looks like they want to put art-less cards into an ubuntushape
<mhr3_> not sure if that's even supported
<mhr3_> and mascot shouldn't be in ubuntushape
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: the disapearring is because the listview chnages, i'll add it to the list to see how hard or not is to fix
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: to be honest i haven't done much regarding the card layouts, not sure what is supported or not, if you give me an specific example i can dig on it
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, i'm trying to get cards like https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgQ002UmQxbjJmMHc/edit
<mhr3_> minus the custom background color
<tsdgeos> so mascot, title et all
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: doesn't work at all?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: if you give me the json you're using i can make it work if needed
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, http://imgur.com/PxvSV1q
<mhr3_> grid, medium, using title, subtitle, mascot
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll have a look
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, note that mascots in previews do have the ubuntushape
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: you're sure they never have to have it?
<tsdgeos> or?
<mhr3_> ^
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, rosie will know if never ever :)
<mhr3_> anyway, /me lunch
<tsdgeos> err
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: wtf happened on the train ci document?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: didrocks: any idea why it replaced all our stuff we had written in there?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: seems that google is having some issues
<didrocks> tsdgeos: the spreadsheet was reverted + some random failures when editing cells
<tsdgeos> awesome
<didrocks> I opened a RT for that, being fighting it for 5 hours
<didrocks> yeah awesome, really having fun :/
<tsdgeos> that'll teach us of depending on google for crucial stuff
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: huh?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the MP have gone away and there's the old content, and a nice warning syaing we are doing it wrong
<tsdgeos> well they are doing it wrong for overwriting the stuff we had
<mzanetti> spreadsheets yay :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... not sure... maybe kgunn resumed his machine and that implicitly saved the old state again or something like that
<didrocks> mzanetti: I wonder if there isn't any crazy client, yeah
<kgunn>  tsdgeos mzanetti i'm on it
<didrocks> even if you edit the spreadsheet, it's telling "last edit was 10 hours ago"
<mzanetti> didrocks: side question: is it important to put links to merge requests there or are branches ok too?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: look at the red cell
<mzanetti> hah. right
<mzanetti> yeah
<didrocks> mzanetti: MP requests is important, as it's what is being checked for following the MP procedure
<mzanetti> yeah, that's what I thought
<mzanetti> could it be that using branches in there messed it up?
<didrocks> I don't think so, it's free-form text for the scripts
<mzanetti> kgunn: jfi: I've updated it to contain all the approved branches from there: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/+activereviews
<didrocks> the issue is global on the spreadsheet, even showing/hiding a column is resulting in an error
<mzanetti> kgunn: so if you're updating it again, I guess that's what it should be
<mzanetti> + any unity-mir stuff
<didrocks> mzanetti: see, I see your changes, but it's telling "last edit was 10 hours ago"
<kgunn> mzanetti: when you say "it"...do you mean cell F75 ?
<mzanetti> kgunn: yes
<kgunn> i just updated based on the list albert gave me...i'll go check against approved
<mzanetti> kgunn: yeah, albert and me approved a bunch of branches today morning
<kgunn> mzanetti: it appeared "old"....i didn't see your changess
<didrocks> juts tell me once it's ready
<mzanetti> didrocks: yeah, that seems wrong. should be 4 - 5 hours by now
<kgunn> mzanetti: i'll sort it
<mzanetti> kgunn: so yeah, its the existing unity-mir stuff + all approved in unity8
<kgunn> mzanetti: when you say "existing unity-mir" stuff am i safe to just take all the approved MP's there ? or are you after something specific ?
<mzanetti> kgunn: I mean those already In the document. all I did for unity-mir was to convert them to point to MPs instead of branches
<mzanetti> not added any new ones
<kgunn> mzanetti: ok, i just reloaded the spreadsheet...and looking at cell F57 i see no unity-mir mp's
<mzanetti> hmm... damn... I could swear there was one... but maybe I'm wrong then
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i think there was none
<tsdgeos> unity-mir branches i mean
<tsdgeos> kgunn: video call?
<tsdgeos> @unity: video call?
<dandrader> oh no
<tsdgeos> dandrader: what no?
<dandrader> video call. takes me a while to get the laptop etc
<greyback> mterry: as part of the qml compositor work, notification of frame ready to draw was important (includes first frame ready) - this was my rough approach: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gerboland/+junk/mir-for-qpamirserver/revision/1198
<greyback> mterry: do have a chat with racarr, as he's working on trying to add that notification to Mir properly
<mterry> greyback, thanks will look
<mterry> oh nice
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the spec was updated https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1n880Fih5KyGPcoP5chidnHDG_8TxXUgSuij7f4rHpuk/edit?pli=1#heading=h.9298l1cke028
<mhr3> (ubushape stuff)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you press the build button on sili 9?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: or you?
<tsdgeos> sili -> silo
<kgunn> tsdgeos: you got it
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i'm going to have look at the carousel/grid thing
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do yo have an easy way to make it happen?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i'm getting it on the phone when i search in videos
<mhr3> cause it's not like i had hundreds of videos there
<tsdgeos> mhr3: it works for me in the unity-scope-tool
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i search for maps
<tsdgeos> there's two results
<tsdgeos> then override the thing to carousel
<tsdgeos> and i still get a grid
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can you check if that works for you?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, when doing that yes it does
<tsdgeos> :/
<mhr3> i think the "go from carousel to grid" is broken
<tsdgeos> mhr3: is there a scope for the desktop that would give me a carousel by default?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, unity-scope-mediascanner2
<om26er> tsdgeos, Hey! how to test the new-scopes branch ? I ran unity from it and nothing showed up
<tsdgeos> om26er: how did you install it?
<om26er> tsdgeos, on desktop ran ./build and for a nexus 4 build a deb from jenkins
<tsdgeos> om26er: use the demo-stuff ppa since you need to get the new scopes too
<tsdgeos> om26er: https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/demo-stuff
<om26er> tsdgeos, great, testing now
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so we need a new way for the json to give us a color (regarding the shaping)?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: any clue how to make unity-scope-mediascanner2 find anything in my pc?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it should search your ~/Music
<tsdgeos> ok i'll put something in that folder then
 * tsdgeos creates the folder 
<tsdgeos> Caught exception from create_query()Caught exception from create_query()Caught exception from create_query()Caught exception from create_query()Caught exception from create_query()
<tsdgeos> ** (process:13771): WARNING **: Unable to allocate query: S'ha esgotat el temps d'espera
<tsdgeos> doesn't look good
<mhr3> tsdgeos, what does the last thing mean?
<tsdgeos> that's what searching for music gives me :D
<tsdgeos> on unity8
<tsdgeos> ah sorr
<tsdgeos> you mean the catalan part :D
<mhr3> yes
<tsdgeos> basically timeout
<tsdgeos> there's no waiting time left
<mhr3> tsdgeos, start mediascanner2; restart scope-registry
<tsdgeos> would be the rough translation
<tsdgeos> same thing
<tsdgeos> ah wait mediascanner is using my cpu
<tsdgeos> let it do stuff then
<mhr3> tsdgeos, latest libunity-scopes0 & unity-plugin-scopes?
<tsdgeos> from demo-stuff yes
<mhr3> latest is in distro :)
<mhr3> the question is whether it will even finish, iirc it wasn't much tested on the desktop
<tsdgeos> well yes, i'm totally dist-upgraded
<tsdgeos> ah nice
<tsdgeos> it's back at 99%
<tsdgeos> i remember why i deleted it
 * tsdgeos kills it again
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but this is mediascanner2!
<mhr3> it's supposed to like... work and stuff
<mhr3> tsdgeos, on, wait got better idea how you can get carousel
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the onlinemusic scope installs a renderer.json, just change that
<mhr3> should take effect on next search
<mzanetti> anpok: ping
<tsdgeos_> mzanetti: build is done
<mzanetti> tsdgeos_: nice
 * mzanetti prepares a device
<tsdgeos_> mzanetti: i'll run autopilot twice and qmluitests too, can you do one autopilot and the manual piloting?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos_: awesome. seems we developed a quite efficient workflow with this :D
<tsdgeos_> mhr3: tx, will check
<anpok> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> anpok: hey. I've just seen this bug you reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1279335
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1279335 in Network Menu "no pin entry possible" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> anpok: this _should_ be working...
<mzanetti> if not, then something is broken
<mzanetti> anpok: so the pin entry dialog sits in unity. what happens is that the network indicator triggers a notification and unity displays that
<mzanetti> did it not trigger the dialog for you?
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: do not understand this question "Question, is total of Ubuntu.DownloadDaemonListener 0.1 always > 0?"
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, 'total'
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, if it's 0, we divide by 0
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, was just thinking of corner cases
<mzanetti> its javascript. what can happen :P
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, btw, you appear as a pink coloured nick
<tsdgeos_> i'm with mzanetti
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, very girlie, sorry
<tsdgeos_> it's javascript
<tsdgeos_> nothing will crash
<mzanetti> actually that was a joke
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: besides this code is just a copy & paste from what we have in the other preview
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: so i will guess it's working
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, no reason why we should not fix if there are issues
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: sure, what is the issue?
<Cimi> apart that /me remembers a bug with progress
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, 55	+                var percentage = parseInt(received * 100 / total);
<Cimi> 56	+                progressBar.value = percentage;
<mzanetti> hmm... true... I think it doesn't crash but might cause percentage to be infinite or something like that
<Cimi> can we rely on total?
<tsdgeos_> hmmmm
<tsdgeos_> wait where is that parseInt comming from
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, your code
<Cimi> hah
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: my copied code ;)
<Cimi> +1 :P
<Cimi> apparently it's something coming down from dbus
<tsdgeos_> ok, that's javascript proper
<Cimi> I had a quick look before on the plugin code, briefly
<Cimi> it looked to me it was coming from somewhere else
<tsdgeos_> parseInt i am asking
<tsdgeos_> not total
<tsdgeos_> total comes from dbus yes
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: so what is the solution if total is 0
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1230204 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1230204 in Ubuntu UX "[dash] When installing an app, progress shows 200%" [High,Triaged]
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, well, it's a division by 0
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: yes
<mzanetti> Cimi: no. that's not the one I remember. But I think I had something like this in xbmcremote
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, not sure what js does
<tsdgeos_> and that returns a NaN
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: so what should percentage be
<tsdgeos_> 0
<tsdgeos_> 100?
<Cimi> I'd say 0
<Cimi> well, received has to be more than total
<mzanetti> shouldn't it actually paint the unknown duration progressbar?
<Cimi> sorry, less
<mzanetti> with the continuous animation
<mzanetti> Cimi: check the uitk gallery -> Progress and acitvity -> infinite progress bar
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, ^
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's not my branch :P
<mzanetti> sorry... thought you asked the question
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'm just being the saviq of the situation
<mzanetti> aaahhh
<Cimi> mzanetti, needs fixing everything I see
<Cimi> ahaha
<mzanetti> :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, needs fixing!
<Cimi> mzanetti, it should be :-D
<mzanetti> I'm afraid so
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: pushed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos_: seems silo 009 doesn't boot successfully
<tsdgeos_> mzanetti: : that's baaaad :D
 * mzanetti tries with a clean flash, just to be sure
<tsdgeos_> what did we break?
<mzanetti> dunno... unity8 doesn't start... sensorservice on 100% since a while now
<mzanetti> actually 103.8%
<mzanetti> :P
<mzanetti> Needs fixing!
<tsdgeos_> mzanetti: works here
<tsdgeos_> i had a clean image
<tsdgeos_> added the ppa
<tsdgeos_> update, dist-upgrade, reboot
<tsdgeos_> and i have stuff on screen
<mzanetti> yeah... did have clean image + yesterday's silo which should be exactly what the lasted upgrade would give me anyways
<mzanetti> but just to make sure, flashing now
<anpok> mzanetti: yes didnt happen
<mzanetti> anpok: do you have an item "Enter sim pin" below the list of WiFi networks?
<anpok> mzanetti: sim card in - boot - unity8 starts -> pin entry pops up on its own?
<anpok> nope
<mzanetti> anpok: hmm... then there seems to be an issue indeed. but not that it's not implemented, but more that it's broken.
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, can we use anchors instead width and height? :P
<mzanetti> anpok: can you please add that info to the bug report (i.e. Enter Sim Pin" entry doesn't show in network indicator etc)
<anpok> mzanetti: since I never saw that I was not sure where to report it :)
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: we can, don't see a need tbh
<anpok> sure
<mzanetti> anpok: no problem. thanks for reporting :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, saviq asked on my reviews
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, maybe he has his own reasons
<anpok> mzanetti: another thing
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: he asked on mine too, i told him to stop asking silly stuff :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, btw, test name is PreviewHeaderTest
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: wops, too much c&p
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, ahahah
<anpok> mzanetti: I still want to avoid the alpha channel were possible..
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, I'duse light grey as rectangle color, in line with dash
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: where?
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, test
<tsdgeos_> instead of the red?
<tsdgeos_> or the white?
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, actually, since you import ubuntu components, use the palette
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: it's a test man, it just has to show the stuff on screen, not be pretty
<mzanetti> :D
<anpok> mzanetti: the window class in qtubuntu has an opaque property
<anpok> but I could not see anybody using that
<mzanetti> anpok: mhm... yeah might be
<mzanetti> should we make use of that? can we default it to true?
<anpok> mzanetti: we cannot dafeult all application windows to true
<anpok> some popups need to be transparent as far as i can see
<anpok> *default
<mzanetti> ah right...
<mzanetti> well, right now they're inside the shell surface anyways
<anpok> i.e. when composing messages .. or incoming calls seem to overlay with transparent surfaces..
<mzanetti> so yeah, unity8 needs to be transparent
<mzanetti> but for the rest I don't think we have anything transparent (yet)
<anpok> ah.. and on screen keyboards?
<mzanetti> hmm... that's not transparent either as per current design
<anpok> ok then I will dig into unity8 code
<anpok> but maybe not this week
<mzanetti> anpok: should be in unity-mir
<anpok> k thanks for the pointers
<mzanetti> np
<mzanetti> anpok: however, you might have a chat with mterry about it as he's starting to split the unity8 surfaces into different pieces
 * mterry looks up
<mzanetti> mterry: do you need any transparent surface from mir?
<mzanetti> like notifications for example
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah, the greeter uses a transparent surface.  It's main surface is transparent so you can see the user session beneath
<mzanetti> (I don't know how much the split greeter will dive into that - but I figured you might need such a thing)
<mterry> mzanetti, but as far as internally, not so much
<mzanetti> anpok: so yeah, one more consumer for a transparent surface ^
<anpok> in any case I dont see that just changing the default will be sufficient - so there will be an API
<anpok> https://code.launchpad.net/~andreas-pokorny/platform-api/opaque_by_default/+merge/205259
<anpok> so here the OSK seems to make issues - where would I find the code for that one?
<mzanetti> anpok: oh... reading tvoss's comment I might have been wrong on the OSK
<mzanetti> anpok: it's called Maliit. the actual code is on github. but I don't know where the glue code to mir is happening.
<mzanetti> dandrader|lunch: I think you can tell anpok where to find the OSK code...
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, it looks like that in order to provide custom url for stars
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, I'll have to write a custom style for rating to use in the dash
<Cimi> this rating widget requires work to do it properly
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: so maybe drop it for now? not sure how critical it is tbh
<tsdgeos_> mhr3: ↑↑↑ ?
<tsdgeos_> mzanetti: first autopilot run sccessful, running second
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, drop what?
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: i mean fix/do other things that may be more critical for now
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, I only have rating on my plate now
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: i.e. you that like pretty things, run new-scopes and fix all the uglyness
<Cimi> and I'm happy to finish it
<tsdgeos_> like for example no clue what happened with the greeter
<tsdgeos_> but it's ultra black
<mhr3> Cimi, tsdgeos_, if by default you don't have to provide any icons, i'm only happy
<tsdgeos_> ok
<mhr3> and if the non-default doesn't work... meh tiny bug :P
<Cimi> mhr3, if rating-label or review-label is null, we use a default?
<Cimi> or submit label
<Cimi> like
<mhr3> Cimi, yes, that's what the spec says
<Cimi> gotcha
<mzanetti> tsdgeos_: rebooting freshly flashed image + silo 9 packages...
<mzanetti> yep. looking better
 * mzanetti walks through the checklist
<mzanetti> dednick: hmm... seeing something weird in the indicators...
<dednick> ?
<mzanetti> if you pull down and then move left/right to switch tabs, it doesn't always follow the finger
<mzanetti> as in: if you move the finger while another move animation is running, it doesn't get that secnd movement any more
<dednick> hm
<mzanetti> could that be something introduced by the 2 indicator branches?
<mzanetti> I don't remember seeing that in trunk... but I'm not sure
<dednick> mzanetti: so it's not getting to the correct indicator?
<mzanetti> dednick: yeah
<dednick> mzanetti: which image?
<mzanetti> freshly flashed trusty-proposed + silo 009 packages
<mzanetti> whcih contain: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-client-profile-switch/+merge/203985
<mzanetti> and https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/plugin-qml/+merge/203810
<mzanetti> ok. its probably not the latter one
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. i doubt its either of those.
<mzanetti> dednick: its not completely broken... but I remember this used to be working better
<dednick> possibly lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators.better-visible-items or lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1264678-indicator.misalignment
<mzanetti> anyways... ignoring for now as its really just a small visual glitch
<tsdgeos_> mzanetti: second autopilot successful too, going to run the qmluitests now
<Cimi> can I make a button half transparent when it's disabled?
<Cimi> in the previews... want to make the submit button transparent when the review is required and you didn't add it
<Cimi> oh actually, there's a palette!
<dednick> mzanetti: does the swiping just feel a bit "sticky"? or is there something  more specific?
<mzanetti> dednick: it just feels a bit sticky so to say... sometimes it misses a finger movement if its still busy animating the previous finger movement
<dednick> by swiping i mean tab switching by left/right move
<mzanetti> but moving the finger a bit more makes it recover again
<dednick> mzanetti: any vertical movement while swiping?
<mzanetti> hmm... maybe a little bit... but not really
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. it does feel a bit sticker than it used to i think
<dednick> mzanetti: i'll have to go back through revisions to figure it out though
<mzanetti> yeah... its actually not even easy to reproduce manually... but if you just use it, every once in a while it ends up at the wrong one
<mzanetti> dednick: in any case. not blicking the release on it
<dednick> ok, can you log a bug?
<dednick> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> ok
<dednick> thanks
<mzanetti> tsdgeos_: silo9 works for me. in the manual testing. let me know when the second AP run is done and I'll approve it
<tsdgeos_> mzanetti: second autopilot is done, i want to run qmluitests once
<tsdgeos_> will take a bit
<mzanetti> oh right
<mzanetti> tsdgeos_: you doing qmltests on the phone?
<tsdgeos_> i'm going to risk it :D
<tsdgeos_> mzanetti: why?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos_: last time I tried I think there were sme issues because of the stuff we paint around it (controls etc)
<mzanetti> they were to big for the screen and caused issues
<tsdgeos_> ah
<tsdgeos_> may happen
<dandrader> anpok, mzanetti: OSK code: lp:ubuntu/maliit-framework and lp:ubuntu-keyboard
<tsdgeos_> ok, let me run them on the PC then
<mzanetti> thanks danie
<mzanetti> l
<mzanetti> tsdgeos_: well, ideally that would work too
<mzanetti> so wouldn't hurt pasting the failures somewhere
<tsdgeos_> ok
<mhr3> robru, ideas when will unity-scope-scopes get from the new queue?
<robru> mhr3, didrocks is here today so it's up to him to fix it... should be soonish
<tsdgeos_> mzanetti: qmluitests fine on PC
<mzanetti> tsdgeos_: ack. will push the button
<tsdgeos_> ok
<mzanetti> didrocks: Testing done on Silo 9 :)
<didrocks> thanks mzanetti
<Cimi> mmm rating widget
<Cimi> I have enough :)
<Cimi> hah
<karni> tsdgeos_: from blueprint "[saviq] greeter with paper overlay - with dash - Saviq: INPROGRESS" -- do you know anything about this?
<karni> It does in fact look bit strange to have this vilolet/aubergine greeter, and paper dash background, perhaps I could fix it later today.
<karni> mterry: actually, you might know something ^
<mterry> karni, I haven't been following the paper design changes
<mterry> karni, I haven't heard what design wants for the greeter
<karni> I assume they want greeter with paper overlay, since that's what Saviq ^ seemed to have worked on
<karni> And since he's not here, we might want to pick this up (might be me, just going through list of items we need to wrap some work)
<mterry> karni, do we have a mockup?
<karni> of the greeter? don't know, will check
<karni> mterry: can't see it in design drive. will contact design.
<karni> mterry: btw what have you been working on with then? for the multiple user greeter?
<karni> mterry: sent e-mail, Cc'ed you
<mterry> karni, cool thanks
<mterry> karni, I've been working on splitting the greeter out into a separate process managed by lightdm, run under a different user
<mterry> karni, this is needed to eventually have actual security for the user session
<karni> mterry: I see. so, little to do with UI
<mterry> karni, the basics of the split are easy, but there are so many points of communication between the user session and greeter and hitting odd Mir cases since I'm pushing its use cases
<mterry> karni, right, that's why I haven't been paying much attention
<karni> I need leave for ~3 hours to the airport, I'll be back after that time. Sorry for my spotty presence, guys :/
<karni> mterry: ack
<mterry> karni, if I do my job right, no one will notice a darn thing.  Which is sort of frustrating  ;)
<karni> hahaha
<karni> :)
<kgunn> mzanetti: do you know if anyone is promoting the packages to archive from the unity8 landing attempt ? (moments ago)
<dandrader> tsdgeos_, still there?
<mzanetti> kgunn: Is there anything special we need to do?
<kgunn> mzanetti: nope just checking
<mzanetti> kgunn: I've set "Testing done" to yes and pinged the release team about it. afaik that should make it happen soon
<kgunn> mzanetti: who on rel team ?
<mzanetti> didrocks:
<kgunn> ack
<didrocks> mzanetti: it's released bt (well, migrating to the archive)
<didrocks> you will just need to merge and cleaned once it reaches the release pocket
<mzanetti> didrocks: perfect. thanks!
<mzanetti> kgunn: ^
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> hum, seems someone rerun the build job after it though
<didrocks> kgunn: it's you, what have you done? :)
<mzanetti> :D
<kgunn> didrocks: its why i was asking around...
<didrocks> kgunn: this didn't had any impact, just run "merge and clean" as expected
<didrocks> ah ok
<kgunn> i accidently hit the 009 instance
<kgunn> i figured
<kgunn> cause you use ppas right didrocks
<kgunn> ?
<didrocks> kgunn: no worry, you will just have some RED on the spreadsheet, color is nice as well!
<didrocks> yep
<kgunn> didrocks: you should have seen my face when i realized what i had hit
<didrocks> kgunn: let me run "merge and clean" right now, it will be another kind of red
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> red as well? ;)
<kgunn> something like that
<didrocks> kgunn: so, I just run "merge and clean" right now
<didrocks> (a little bit early, of course, unity8 isn't in the release pocket yet)
<didrocks> but at least, the red in the spreadsheet will make more sense
<didrocks> it's telling you it's in proposed)
 * kgunn unlocks a way to get release guys to hit buttons sooner :)
<didrocks> kgunn: well, not really, you will still have to run merge and clean (and the publication was done already :p)
<didrocks> kgunn: however, you just made me more satisfied to have done the "check previous step" security :)
<tsdgeos> karni: mterry: yeah someone needs to make the new-scopes greeter look not totally ugly, if you have time for that, awesome
 * greyback eod
<anpok> greyback:
<anpok> ignore /me
<karni> mterry: I guess no change to greeter background (see e-mail_
<mterry> karni, well, it is our brand colors at least.  Could have been green & orange
 * karni falls of the chair :D
<kgunn> its gonna make this bug stand out like a turd in a puch bowl mterry
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1279078
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1279078 in mir (Ubuntu) "application flashes before showing infographic after turning off screen" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kgunn> its was kind of camouflaged when dash & greeter were similar
<kgunn> that high contrast is gonna get some comments :)
<mterry> kgunn, if you say so...  I still shiver every time I turn my device on
<kgunn> mterry: i know
<mterry> kgunn, so that might arguably be a dup of bug 1279422, depending on how Mir folks want to solve it
<ubot5> bug 1279422 in Mir "permit clients to perform prep logic while screen is blanked" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279422
<kgunn> mterry: yeah....partly, but i think not totally the same right?
<mterry> kgunn, yeah they may have different technical solutions.  But similar symptoms
<kgunn> for sure...gonna try to generate some love for it
<mhr3_> bad kgunn, bad! you broke new-scopes
<mhr3_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes/revision/619?start_revid=622 causes
<mhr3_> https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/demo-stuff/+build/5582171
<kgunn> mhr3_: but i tested locally...and we need that
<mhr3_> it's just whitespace test.. shouldn't be exactly hard to fix :)
<kgunn> mhr3_: i see
<kgunn> i was like "oh crap what now"
<mhr3_> kgunn, i like scaring people :P
<kgunn> mhr3_: your a sick puppy
<mhr3_> lol
<mhr3_> thanks? :)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-13
<karni> Can someone perhaps kick off a build please? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+recipe/unity8-daily-newscopes
<karni> times out for me (known lp bug)
<tsdgeos> lol my unity7 launcher doesn't open totally
<tsdgeos> only something like 80% or something
<didrocks> tsdgeos: probably because it's not fully awake yet :)
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> i got some hickup while it was expanding
<tsdgeos> and got upset
<tsdgeos> had to restart unity
<didrocks> interesting… I remember we had that issue in the far far past
<didrocks> when there was a race due to xorg barriers and unity
<didrocks> the fix was in xorg to send the right offset
<didrocks> but as we moved to a new one and the barrier has changed, I bet that additional code has been dropped
<tsdgeos> mhr3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1279439 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1279439 in Unity 8 "Icons for non-click apps are shown empty" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> tsdgeos, good question, how do we want to handle that?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, should we make the scopes use the image://theme/ uris?
<mhr3> that would fix it
<tsdgeos> depends on what you say that result is
<mhr3> but then we're committing to those uris
<tsdgeos> if you return image://theme then making a PHP based shell is harder
<tsdgeos> because they have to replace all that
<tsdgeos> but if it is "standard" it's ok
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i'd do it at the unity-scopes-shell level
<tsdgeos> which is a "translate scopes to shell" layer
<tsdgeos> so then we can do a unity-scopes-php-shell project that does the appropiate translation
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but the scope is already tying itself to the system by using theme icons
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> it just boils down if you want to commit to "image://theme" officially or not
<mhr3> indeed
<mhr3> but i'd prefer art to always be a uri
<mhr3> so we don't need crazy if (this_looks_like_a_uri) ... else ...
<tsdgeos> mhr3: your team's call, i don't care :D
<anpok> what is the difference between launching applications with upstart-app-launch <appname> and /usr/bin/dialer-app --desktop_file=path-to-/dialer-app.desktop?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, does http://paste.ubuntu.com/6924594/ look ok?
<mhr3> (the plugin will finally expose the per-column models)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: hmmm, don't know
<tsdgeos> mhr3: what does get(0) do?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, gets the first item from the model
<tsdgeos> what is a "per-column" model?
<mhr3> just writing this into mp
<mhr3> Split PreviewModel into 3 separate models - PreviewStack which holds a bunch of PreviewModels (for nested previews, currently always holds just one), and PreviewModels contain per-column PreviewWidgetModels, which in turn contain the actual widgets.
<mhr3> tsdgeos, if shell tells the PreviewStack to use two columns (as it would on the tablet), each PreviewModel will expose two PreviewWidgetModels
<tsdgeos> i am still confused
<tsdgeos> you wrote 3 separate models
<tsdgeos> but i don't understand what that means
<mhr3> tsdgeos, quick hangout?
<tsdgeos> sure
<mhr3> tsdgeos, looks like i'm calling you, but it didn't give me a link
<tsdgeos> :D
<mhr3> you should see it if you log onto plus
<tsdgeos> you calling my canonical or the gmail account?
<tsdgeos> an the gmail one
<tsdgeos> back in a sec
<tsdgeos> my unity has died
<ESphynx> hey guys, would someone please explain to me how to get an app to go full screen over the dock and the menu bar with _NET_WM_STATE_FULLSCREEN ?
<ESphynx> The only I manage to get my window on top of those is with override_redirect = True, but that has lots of other problems...
<mhr3> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/preview-split/+merge/206130
<mhr3> pstolowski, could you take a look too? has the layout bits and other stuff
<tsdgeos> woot
<tsdgeos> that's big
<ESphynx> anyone got a clue why Unity always shows the dock on top of my 'fullscreen' app ?
<pstolowski> mhr3, sure
<mhr3> pstolowski, will need some api additions, to be able to do the nested previews :)
<mhr3> but not today
<mhr3> nor this week
<pstolowski> mhr3, yeah, I was about to say this
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_resize_item_bug/+merge/206140 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok. in a bit
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so waht do we do with the icon theme thing?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, commented on the bug, i want uris
<tsdgeos> ah, didn't see the comment
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so close as invalid?
<mhr3> please
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i tried turning the onlinemusic to a carousel, but then i can't make it return few results, so can't test the carousel -> grid transformation :/
<mhr3> tsdgeos, "nonordinary"
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> that works, tx
<seb128> macSlow, macSlow_: hey, how are you?
<seb128> macSlow, macSlow_: do you want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/notify-osd/always-use-workarea/+merge/206145 ?
<MacSlow> hey seb128... busy debugging some branch-failure on jenkins
<seb128> macSlow, macSlow_: I've tested it in quite some configs, seems to work fine, let me know if you want to review/test it as well or if I should just approve it
<MacSlow> seb128, I can look into that branch today too np
<seb128> MacSlow: thanks
<tsdgeos> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-carousel-as-grid/+merge/206148
<tsdgeos> mhr3: btw i did add the progress stuff
<tsdgeos> to new-scopes
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hmm, won't that break the way from grid to carousel?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: no
<tsdgeos> mhr3: it is inside CardFilterGrid.qml
<tsdgeos> it's always a Grid if you're there
<mhr3> tsdgeos, consider that the model has 3items after first bunch of results get back from the back, 2seconds later another 15arrive
<mhr3> backend*
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> that will not be a CardFilterGrid
<tsdgeos> can't be
<tsdgeos> wheter that works or not
<tsdgeos> i don't know
<tsdgeos> but it can't be breaking it
<mhr3> after the 3items it would be FilterGrid
<mhr3> and then you modify the layout, so it won't even try to be carousel
<mhr3> that's how i see it
<tsdgeos> you see it wrong :)
<Cimi> I forgot
<Cimi> what does the ternary var || "something else" we use imply?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ^
<Cimi> which conditions on var?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: getRenderer in GenericScopeView will say "oh wait the number of results has changed so let's use a CardCarousel instead of a CardFilterGrid"
<Cimi> undefined/null what?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: example?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so you're saying the var t = ...; makes a deep copy/
<mhr3> ?
<Cimi> widgetData["review-label"] || "Review"
<tsdgeos> mhr3: yes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, in which cases it chooses "Review"
<tsdgeos> mhr3: or maybe not
 * tsdgeos scratches head
<mhr3> Cimi, same as it's use widgetData[review-label] if ( widgetData["review-label"] != undefined && ditto != null ) else use the default you specify
<Cimi> mhr3, sure?
<Cimi> mhr3, good then
<mhr3> yes
<Cimi> mhr3, I just wanted to be sure of which checks
<Cimi> mhr3, cause I had issues with assigning null
<mhr3> although i'm not completely sure how it works with nulls and empty string and the like
<mhr3> js secrets
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so, did you make up your mind? :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so it does modify the original
<tsdgeos> but i'm not so sure it's a problem
<tsdgeos> but i'll have a different solution anyway just in case
<mhr3> well... on one hand it forbids the grid -> carousel transition
<mhr3> on the other maybe we don't want it
<mhr3> would be disruptive
<tsdgeos> f5
<tsdgeos> ahhhhhhhh
<tsdgeos> damn
<tsdgeos> pushed to wrong place
<tsdgeos> mhr3: now https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-carousel-as-grid/+merge/206155
<tsdgeos> this is safer
<dandrader> tsdgeos, have you had bad experiences with qFuzzyCompare? Is it that broken or am I doing something wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6921245/
<tsdgeos> he he
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i know it is some level of broken when comparing against 0
<tsdgeos> but to be honest never encountered such a case myself
<dandrader> tsdgeos, now I'm just doing QVERIFY(qAbs(actual - expected) > 0.001)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, property string categoryLayout: template["category-layout"] || ""
<mhr3> ? :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: that will fail if template is null
<mhr3> dandrader, you might want < instead :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: well not fail but spit out a warning
<Cimi> mhr3, the "id" for rating-input
<Cimi> mhr3, what is it used for?
<tsdgeos> have enough warnings already, don't want to add more :D
<Cimi> how shall I use it?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ok
<mhr3> Cimi, which id exactly?
<Cimi> mhr3, there's an id in the json spec
<Cimi> maybe tsdgeos knows
<Cimi> looks like similar to progress?
<mhr3> Cimi, it's the regular widgetId, every widget has that
<tsdgeos> Cimi: mhr3: this one "id": null, // mandatory here!
<tsdgeos>  ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> i have no idea why it says "mandatory to null"
<tsdgeos> but yes it's the thing we store in widgetId
<tsdgeos> just pass it up in the triggered signal
<tsdgeos> up/down/somedirection
<tsdgeos> if we are using triggered
<tsdgeos> if not, ignore i'd say
<mhr3> we are
<Cimi> mhr3, what if you set visible to rating but required review?
<Cimi> it won't work :D
<Cimi> what shall we do in those cases?
<mhr3> Cimi, indeed, and the scope author needs to fix it
<Cimi> ok
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so what about the background-color thing?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: we need a new json for that?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i'd treat it the same way we do title and all the other components
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> i meant a new property
<tsdgeos> sorry
<mhr3> you mean role in the model?
<dandrader> mzanetti, greyback: I've added more fixes to https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/rotatedDDA/+merge/205845
<mzanetti> dandrader: ok... will take a bit before I come this again tho
<dandrader> mzanetti, greyback so you might like to ta a look at those new commits before top approving once again
<dandrader> mzanetti, np
<greyback> dandrader: this I confirm works correctly
<bregma> hey sil2100, didrocks we're down to 9 failures in Unity CI, time for a distro landing I think
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Ouuu yeaaa
<sil2100> didrocks: ^ should we use CITrain for that as well, or can we simply release through cu2d?
<didrocks> waow :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess we should use CI Train (if you are happy handling it)
<didrocks> that would be the right time to switch it
<sil2100> didrocks: ok ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: I think nothing else is on your plate, right now, isn't it? you have time for that?
<didrocks> (apart from the remaining AP messaging-app)
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm switching it off in cu2d in a moment
<didrocks> excellent!
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess it's not only unity, but nux, compiz… and the whole world
<didrocks> check with bregma I guess :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: arg
<didrocks> bregma: excellent work, 9 failures, we never had that :p
<tsdgeos> mhr3: yes i mean role in the model
<sil2100> bregma: what do you want us to release? unity + nux + compiz? libunity has been already released if anything ;)
<bregma> didrocks, sil2100, yes the whole stack
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can you reproduce the first tab title not showing until you swipe back and forth?
 * bregma is squirming in excitement
<didrocks> ahah :)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, happens with scope tool pretty much all the time
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe confirm with bregma the whole source package list?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok, i'll give you a patch for it and tell me if it fixes it
<mhr3> k
<bregma> sil2100, far as I know it's just compiz, nux, and unity everythiong else has been landing
<tsdgeos> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix-new-scopes-tab-name-missing/+merge/206162
<sil2100> bregma: I'll set you as a lander for those ;)
<sil2100> Feel invited to the CITrain bootcamp on Monday!
<tsdgeos> mhr3: give it minute, still not pushed
<Cimi> tsdgeos, tests are taking time....
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm testing all conditions
<Cimi> with rating/reviews
<tsdgeos> Cimi: good!
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not much code but trying it simply
<tsdgeos> mhr3: now, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix-new-scopes-tab-name-missing/+merge/206162 :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, fixes it
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok, so i'd say let's merge it, since somebody said people want tabs to die there anyway, no need to investigate much more
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ack, +1ed, pls merge
<tsdgeos> mhr3: done
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pushing also the previewmodel splitup fix
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do we have the new unity-scopes-shell too?
<tsdgeos> otherwise it'll break too, no?
<mhr3> not yet, going to build it in the ppa
<mhr3> yea
<tsdgeos> ok
<sil2100> bregma: I should use lp:compiz/0.9.11 for compiz, right?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: let's spec the background color thing if you want, that's the last feature i think as missing (besides billions of fixes here and there)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, and the other billion for next week :)
<tsdgeos> sure
<bregma> sil2100, yes, compiz 0.9.11
<seb128> bregma, landing coming?!
<seb128> bregma, good morning ;-)
<sil2100> I'm preparing a landing slot ;)
<seb128> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks, bregma: slot is being prepared, I'll kick the build for it and deal with it after lunch ;)
<didrocks> great!
<seb128> bregma, sil2100, didrocks: I'm going to test from the ppa once it's built
 * seb128 wants the new version
<didrocks> seb128: bregma: sil2100: I guess we still want all AP tests being run once on the final .debs as well
<tsdgeos> Cimi: mhr3: any chance you guys can quick review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-header-fix/+merge/205987 ? It's just a quick fix for something that was commited and not throughly reviewed (my fault)
<sil2100> Yep ;)
<mhr3> looks good to me
<tsdgeos> mhr3: actaully give me a sec, i think it's not totally correct
<tsdgeos> mhr3: or it is...
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can a preview header ever be overlayed? i guess no, right?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, don't think so
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok, then it's fine
<tsdgeos> mhr3: if you can approve we'll save a few warnings when showing previews
<tsdgeos> lunch!
<mhr3> that is a good idea
<Cimi> mhr3, tsdgeos what should happen on typos?
<mhr3> Cimi, what do you mean?
<Cimi> widgetData["visibility"] = "reviewefe"
<Cimi> instead "review"
<mhr3> fallback to default
<Cimi> ok
<mhr3> it's clearly specified that it supports 3 values
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if I change visibility of a parent, does children get different visibility
<Cimi> propagates
<Cimi> ?
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> qt doc
<Cimi> tsdgeos, when widget data changes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what should happen to the review input?
<Cimi> keep the same values?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: "rating-input" ?
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> no when one changes the json
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and the user did a review before or so
<Cimi> tsdgeos, just like when you press submit, what should happen?
<Cimi> it's tricky
<Cimi> in the meanwhile, I'll try to finish this so you can review for now
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i don't think the json would change tbh
<Cimi> again with signalSpy drunk
<Cimi> seeing 2 instead 1
<Cimi> mzanetti, help :(
<mzanetti> Cimi: :D
<mzanetti> Cimi: I didn't have any issues with the SignalSpy lately
<Cimi> I have it
<Cimi> I cannot see any bugs here
<Cimi> I have a clear onTriggered: console.log("triggered");
<Cimi> ONE console line
<Cimi> signalSpy says 2
<mzanetti> not following. need to see code
<elopio> tsdgeos: ping. I need your help to land a branch that's needed by autopilot.
<mzanetti> Cimi: can you paste the snipped and perhaps the output too?
<tsdgeos> elopio: what's up?
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's not easy, I'll paste
<Cimi> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6925651/
<Cimi> hah, I told you
<kgunn> elopio: i can help you...that way tsdgeos can do real work
<dandrader> kgunn, any new on getting mir 0.1.5 in ubuntu?
<kgunn> dandrader: you can't make this stuff up....
<kgunn> so its blocked on xorg rebuild
<kgunn> b/c xorg is curently failing to build for
<kgunn> (wait for it)
<kgunn> ppc64el
<elopio> sorry, they distracted me.
<elopio> kgunn: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/no_uinput_side-effects/+merge/203876
<Cimi> who knows why SignalSpy goes to the Oktoberfest in mid February??
<kgunn> ...builds for everything else...so we're help up on powerpc
<kgunn> :-/
<elopio> kgunn: this branch will let us refactor code in autopilot to start removing the ugly things we are doing in unity8.
<Cimi> mzanetti, the output is
<kgunn> elopio: ack
<kgunn> tsdgeos: you want the preview_progress branch as well ?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: sure
<tsdgeos> kgunn: and if you give mzanetti 10 min, i'm sure he'll have another one done
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: how is the lvwph review going?
<kgunn> tsdgeos: sure..makes sense..will wait
<kgunn> oh my...lvwph
<kgunn> do we ever stop fiddling with lvwph :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: looks good to me. still figuring what's wrong with that branch on jenkins
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ah yeah, somehow jenkins exploded on it
<Cimi> oh god
<Cimi> mzanetti, I understood why
<mzanetti> kgunn: when desing redesigns the dash next time maybe :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, we can talk it later on mumble
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok
<kgunn> elopio: you're gonna get someone to review tho right?
<elopio> kgunn: to review this branch? That's why I pinged tsdgeos.
<kgunn> ah...sorry, i thot it was already reviewed/approved....
<tsdgeos> elopio: so that branch says you need a new autopilot, does that autopilot exist already or i need a new one
<tsdgeos> aaaah standup
<elopio> tsdgeos: ahh, I didn't update the description.
<elopio> I'll do it. Now it's compatible with current autopilot, and with my new branch that will refactor uinput,.
<mzanetti> MacSlow: :D did you buy a new Mic?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, no... is the sound quality better?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: better than ever before
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I mainly messed with mumble-settings
<mzanetti> MacSlow: as in, you sound like a human now, not any more like a terminator robot
<MacSlow> mzanetti, damn ;)
<elopio> tsdgeos: I updated the description, and added the checklist. I keep forgetting about that, sorry.
<mzanetti> Cimi: https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtdeclarative/source/586ebf6c55ed095c2627185d90153ccfdc51c3d2:src/imports/testlib/SignalSpy.qml
<mzanetti> Cimi: you really made me curious how this can happen
<kgunn> mzanetti: so sorting out ppa for rightedge this mornin' and merging your right-edge-2
<kgunn> branch with ~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes
<kgunn> conflicts, just wondering if you need to
<kgunn> rebase on trunk
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> kgunn: might be, yeah
<mzanetti> kgunn: will do now
<kgunn> ta
<tsdgeos> elopio: so with that branch it will work now and in the future autopilot?
<elopio> tsdgeos: yes. In a really ugly way using try catch for future compatibility, but as soon as autopilot lands I'll get back and clean that, and the nasty calls to private _fingers.
<tsdgeos> elopio: looks reasonable
<mzanetti> kgunn: merged & pushed
<tsdgeos> elopio: i'll re-run the CI, ok?
<kgunn> mzanetti: thanks!
<tsdgeos> anyone knows if karni will be around today?
<kgunn> tsdgeos:oh i think he's in california right ?
<tsdgeos> yeah but he has helping $SOMEONE that was having medical problems
<tsdgeos> not sure how that ended up
<elopio> tsdgeos: ok. The error is weird, on os.killpg(self._notify_proc.pid, signal.SIGTERM) it seems.
<elopio> completely unrelated.
<tsdgeos> garg
<tsdgeos> now autopilot fails in my branch too
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: did you guys break notifications again?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2817/artifact/results/autopilot/artifacts/unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.InteractiveNotificationBase.test_sd_incoming_call%20%28Desktop%20Nexus%204%29.ogv and https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2817/testReport/junit/unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications/InteractiveNotificationBase/test_sd_incoming_call_Desktop_Nexus_4_/
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, certainly not as I've not managed to get my branch in yet
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: no change in unity-notifications that may cause that?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> no release since january
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, that has also not chagned
 * tsdgeos tries to reproduce locally
<tsdgeos> obviously works locally
<tsdgeos> how not
<tsdgeos> i'm reading this
<tsdgeos>     def _tidy_up_script_process(self):
<tsdgeos>         if self._notify_proc is not None and self._notify_proc.poll() is None:
<tsdgeos>             logger.error("Notification process wasn't killed, killing now.")
<tsdgeos>             os.killpg(self._notify_proc.pid, signal.SIGTERM)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: can it happen that the thing disappears in bettwen we check if it's there and we try to kill it ↑↑↑ ?
<tsdgeos> ah this is not yours
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you try running unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.InteractiveNotificationBase.test_sd_incoming_call there and see if it works for you?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: on desktop?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I just wish I could remove all AP-tests and somehow do everything with qml
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah
<mzanetti> on it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: is this what you get? StateNotFoundError: State not found for class '<class 'unity8.shell.emulators.dash.Dash'>'.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: nope
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it works for me, and the error is different
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you need to make isntall and then from the builddir
<mzanetti> I did that
<tsdgeos> PYTHONPATH=../tests/autopilot autopilot unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.InteractiveNotificationBase.test_sd_incoming_call
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: same error
<tsdgeos> that is weird
<tsdgeos> pyhton is so helpless reporting errors sometimes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you paste the whole error?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6925924
<tsdgeos> weird
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: seems unity8 is not starting
<tsdgeos> yeah
<mzanetti> which is most likely an issue with my setup
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i guess
<mzanetti> but well.. everytime I try to use autopilot something is wrong in "the setup"
<tsdgeos> start unity8 doesn't start unity for you
<mzanetti> nope, doesn't work
<mzanetti> but wait... I don't have it installed system wide. is that a new requirement?
<tsdgeos> shouldn't be
<tsdgeos> but it may
<tsdgeos> since autopilot tests do use start unity8 to start it
<tsdgeos> i thought that the fact that you run it installed and from your dir
<tsdgeos> overrides that
<tsdgeos> but maybe not
<mzanetti> so just "start unity8" wouldn't work in any case I guess... but in the autopilot tests some path is exported iirc
<mzanetti> yeah... that's what I thought too
<tsdgeos> autopilot is just not very friendly reporting what it does tbh
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, hm, the preview are not closing fully with the latest image
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: what do you mean not fully closing?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, tsdgeos: doesn't copying lp:unity8/data/unity8.conf to ~/.config/upstart fix this?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: new-scopes or regular image?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, let me grab a screenshot
<mhr3_> new-scopes
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I have that file already
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, http://imgur.com/umfBwSl <- that's after exitting a preview
<mhr3_> stays like that until i do something
<tsdgeos> interesting
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: can you get that on the destkop?
<mhr3_> let me update everything
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, yea, on desktop as well
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, i guess it's the no-art cards
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> weird not here
<tsdgeos> in which scope do you get that?
<tsdgeos> or do you have some local change?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, if you force online music to use medium mascot-only, it has the same issue
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so we need to decide what to do with that failing test, i can't reproduce it here and you can't even run the test :D
<mhr3_> well, s/art/mascot/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do we block landings or...?
<mzanetti> is this failing for all branches on jenkins?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ^?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: seems to have started failing lately yes
<tsdgeos> elopio branch and mine
<tsdgeos> both unrelated
<tsdgeos> and both not related to that test at all
<mzanetti> meh
<mzanetti> let me check the failure on jenkins again
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... but this looks like something else again: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-trusty-armhf-ci/840/console
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes that is different, where's that from?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: from your branch too
<mzanetti> although I don't think it's actually your change that causes it
<tsdgeos> it is totally not
<tsdgeos> i can tell you that :D
<tsdgeos> see https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_resize_item_bug/+merge/206140
<tsdgeos> the autopilot one got fixed
<tsdgeos> and that weird one appeared
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: are you aware the scopes get angry if i ask for more than one preview quickly in a row?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, how much angry?
<mhr3_> but yea, quite possible
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: so if i as for preview for item 0 and 1
<tsdgeos> the item 0 model never gets populated
<tsdgeos> at least in the scopes scope
<mhr3_> sounds about right, preview request cancels any unfinished ones
<mhr3_> but it shouldn't, i'll fix that
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: seems the last post from jenkins on your MP has 3 different failures :D (or rahter :( )
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: kgunn: well, I'm not feeling comfy releasing stuff in this state... chances are too big we'll release a real test failure and block ourselves for another week
<mzanetti> however, I need to leave for today (got tickets for a musical) and if you really need to land something, don't ask me
<kgunn> mzanetti: enjoy the musical....
<mzanetti> thanks
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: stuff is in the same state as of yesterday
<tsdgeos> but ok, no release
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: really? yesterday stuff passed on jenkins still, no?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i can trigger jenkins to pass eventually :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: since the 3 different failures come and go ;)
<mzanetti> hmm... ok... seemed a bit like it started and some point and fails predictably now
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> that's ok
<tsdgeos> i'll keep merging stuff into new-scopes
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: can you review  https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-preview-sometimes-disappears/+merge/206215 ?
<karni> o/
<karni> tsdgeos: Here I am :) (at standup ATM)
<tsdgeos> karni: do you have a way for me to see that need for the big icons patch you posted?
<karni> tsdgeos: We got her a ticket yesterday back home. She arrived minutes ago, and will get immediate doctor attention.
<karni> tsdgeos: there are two screenshots in the description
<karni> tsdgeos: mascot on one are much more crisp
<tsdgeos> karni: sure
<karni> tsdgeos: this is not for "large" icons, this is for the in-memory resolution
<tsdgeos> karni: i'm evil and want to see it by myself
<karni> tsdgeos: oh
<karni> I can give you the scope, sure
<tsdgeos> karni: the patch doesn't make any sense to me tbh
<tsdgeos> karni: the bug i fixed in Qt should fix it, and if not should be fixed again
<tsdgeos> but multiplying by 4 the sizes is not cool
<karni> tsdgeos: I know, but Saviq built qt for me, I installed it locally, and they still were blurry
<karni> anywya, lemme give you the link
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, hm, is that a workaround because we're cancelling the unfinished preview?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: hard question :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: the current code, only asks for one preview
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: my patch thus still only asks for one preview too, but fixes the patch
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: i'd like to remove the isCurrent from the if
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: but then it asks for more previews and you don't see the fadeIn effect anymore
<seb128> bregma, is that a known issue with the ppa for the new unity?
<seb128> $ LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get install unity unity-lens-applications libunity-core-6.0-9 unity-plugin-scopes
<tsdgeos> and not sure if design wants that
<seb128>  unity-plugin-scopes : Depends: libunity-core-6.0-8 (>= 7.0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: so yes and no at the same time :D
<karni> tsdgeos: sent you e-mail how to install and enable the scopes, so you can see for yourself (once you apply the patch on your phone and reboot, I think there's no easier way)
<seb128> bregma, seems like you need a unity-plugin-scopes rebuild in the ppa?
<karni> tsdgeos: actually, let me send you a deb so you can test with unity8 locally
<karni> that'll be faster
<tsdgeos> karni: deb for what?
<karni> that scope. you wanted to see for yourself
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, ok, i see
<tsdgeos> karni: ah cool
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, can you add a fixme there?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: i'm not sure it needs one
<mhr3_> of course it does :)
<tsdgeos> why?
<mhr3_> cause it's not obvious
<tsdgeos> we've never requested more than one preview before
<tsdgeos> what is not obvious?
<tsdgeos> is the same code than we had before
<mhr3_> that the plugin doesn't support it, and ideally it should
<tsdgeos> just before it was less declarative
<karni> tsdgeos: e-mail sent
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: the thing is, as said with the fadein animation, i'm not sure we want to remove the if
<tsdgeos> but i can add a comment if you want
<mhr3_> if the content would be there right away, there's no need for fadein
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: but design likes fadeins :D
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> i was actually removing the fadein
<tsdgeos> when i stumbled on the previws bug
<tsdgeos> so i'll add the comment
<tsdgeos> and someone will decide later if we want or not to get it
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: comment added
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, thx, acked
<karni> greyback: Hey man, any chance you could look into this before MWC? https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1279453
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1279453 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Carousel renderer flies off the screen when scrolling on N10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<karni> greyback: I believe you were (at least one of) the authors of carousel, tell me if I got that wrong
<greyback> karni: I've had little to do with carousel tbh. Cimi would be the man
<karni> tsdgeos: regarding your comment on this bug ↑ Carousel requires minimum of 5 items, so this does comply. Also, the carousel works just fine on the phone.
<karni> Cimi: You think you could have a look at the linked bug ↑ anytime soon? It's sort of a blocker for tablet demoing for MWC.
<Cimi> carousel should not work with 5 items
<Cimi> we should have grid IIRC
<tsdgeos> karni: which bug?
<Cimi> 5 items on the phone maybe
<karni> https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1279453
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1279453 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Carousel renderer flies off the screen when scrolling on N10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Cimi> there was code on the old scopes
<Cimi> karni, tomorrow maybe
<karni> Cimi: no, I fixed that code, this is correct
<karni> old limit was 7+, now it's 5+
<Cimi> karni, put it 7
<karni> actually, trunk contains <= 6 condition, new scopes contains <= 4 condition
<karni> Cimi: Well.. I'm sorry, but that was design decision, it's not our call.
<Cimi> karni, carousel math don't work with less than 7
<karni> I also suspect it's the number of items on this screen width that causes trouble, though
<Cimi> period.
<karni> o_O
<Cimi> unless you increase the humbr of items on screen
<Cimi> and make carousel smaller
<karni> I guess that's good to know. Thank you Cimi.
<Cimi> *number
<Cimi> the sly effect is also due to the overflow / rebound
<Cimi> *fly
<karni> number of items on screen?
<Cimi> of carousel tiles
<karni> hrm
<Cimi> it's a translation of content
<Cimi> there's a complex math behind
<karni> I'm sure there is, I've seen it.
<Cimi> we decided we just wanted to have carousel when we had like more than 6-7 items
<Cimi> me and Oren
<tsdgeos> tbh i'd just trust cimi here
<tsdgeos> and bring that 4 back to 6/7
<tsdgeos> wathever it was
<tsdgeos> and if design wants it to be 4
<karni> So either I set number of items to 7 minimum, or add items to the carousel (whic is basically equivalent)
<Cimi> it's stupid carousel with 4
<tsdgeos> well, we need to fix the code
<karni> 4 would be grid, 5 would be carousel
<tsdgeos> but not *now* D:
<Cimi> it does not give any benefit in terms of usability
<karni> I fixed that code to be so, and that was because of design decision. I didn't know carousel won't work for <7 items
<Cimi> you actually need to tap an extra time
<karni> it just gives the damn good looks, that's all
<karni> ssweeny: ↑
<tsdgeos> of course it needs to be seen if with 7
<tsdgeos> it still acts this crazy or not
<Cimi> looks cool but it's not efficient
<Cimi> a grid works better with few elements
<Cimi> I suppose it might still have issues
<Cimi> I believe we need to limit the flickble drag over bounds
<karni> it's not about being efficient, we're talking about looking good for MWC, Cimi :)
<Cimi> karni, a grid looks good
<Cimi> a carousel looks better, ya
<karni> Cimi: Again, it's not our decision.
<karni> Yes.
<Cimi> but a broken UX is worse than something looking better
<tsdgeos> it is our decision
<karni> Cimi: I would appreciate if you could have a look at it tomorrow then. At least we know how to fix it.
<tsdgeos> Cimi says the Carousel doesn't work with < 7
<Cimi> karni, let me know who wants to change this and I'll convince him back
<karni> tsdgeos: THAT I understand, yes.
<tsdgeos> and we don't have time to make it work with it
<karni> Cimi: sure, ask katie on IRC
<tsdgeos> so unless you can magically create time there's not much we can do
<karni> tsdgeos: ok.
<karni> I'll just let them know to add more stuff to carousel.
<tsdgeos> please
<tsdgeos> and let's see if it works then
<karni> sure
<elopio> greyback: do you know about the status of this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu/+bug/1204595
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204595 in unity-mir "Unity 8 does not properly parse legitimate desktop files" [Medium,In progress]
<karni> If we end up not changing code, we should seriosly add a comment in carousel code it doesn't work with less than 7 items.
<greyback> elopio: ultimately, we'll drop the custom desktop file parsing code and use QSettings to do the parsing. There is a branch attached that fixes up the old code a bit, but I wasn't aware of any demand for it to be solved
<karni> ssweeny: fallback to grid under 7 items doesn't satisfy us. that'd break visuals Joe has worked on for weeks, and we've been iterating daily. unless we can ask jouni for more upgrade options (that sucks if you ask me, but that's exactly what we just did, when bumping to 5 items)
<karni> ssweeny: please let me know if there's a way for us to bump number of items in carousels to 7. if not (and I assume that'd be blocked on Jounis deliverables), we may have to ask Cimi for help.
<elopio> greyback: well, it's not urgent, but we are constantly making fake desktop files. When we miss something, it will just fail silently.
<elopio> if it will be replaced with a better solution soon, then I'm ok with leaving the old code as it is.
<ssweeny> karni, i don't know if it's feasible to add more items with our deadline
<Cimi> karni, carousel under 7 items won't work
<greyback> elopio: noted. I'll keep you in the loop when we fix it up
<karni> Cimi:  I know you said that. You also said you could limit the flickable drag over bounds.
<Cimi> karni, this will fix the fly issue
<karni> Cimi: Too bad we didn't know that a day before deadline :( There was no comment in code, and my fix passed Saviq's review.
<Cimi> karni, but still the clicks won't work well
<karni> Cimi: That would be fantast.. aha
<karni> I think clicks do work well atm, right ssweeny ?
<elopio> greyback: thanks. And a question, are some of the fields in the desktop file required? I mean, an app will fail to launch if we skip one of them?
<karni> Cimi: you mean that if we fix the fly effect, bounding items may not be clickable
<karni> ?
<Cimi> karni, you can try
<Cimi> karni, I doubt
<karni> its there a single variable we could tweak? I'm sorry, the carousel code is huge, and you're probably our last hope.
<Cimi> karni, carousel requires more items than the area
<Cimi> karni, basically, it needs elements on both sides to work
<greyback> elopio: required entries are Name, Comment, Icon, Exec, Path, StageHint, others are optional
<karni> Cimi: that makes sense. the carousel does span the screen width on tablet, though. but I see what you mean.
<Cimi> karni, carousel must be disabled for less than 7
<karni> ...
<Cimi> for this reason
<Cimi> it's like 4-5 on phone
<karni> Cimi: I would be happy with that solution if we know 2 weeks ago.
<Cimi> but 7 on tablet
<karni> ooh
<karni> oooh!
<karni> could we change that separately on the tablet?
<tsdgeos> karni: you sent me a bunch of amd64 debs?¿
<Cimi> it's a geometry thing
<karni> tsdgeos: you don't like em :(?
<tsdgeos> karni: how do i install them on the phone?
<tsdgeos> karni: or you get the problem in the desktop too?
<karni> Cimi: is there a way to tell from qml it's a tablet, besides comparing width/height ?
<Cimi> because all the elements are outside the view, and the 3d effect brings them in the view
<karni> tsdgeos: desktop too, install on the desktop
<elopio> greyback: ack. Thanks.
<karni> tsdgeos: I said that'd be a bit faster than trying on the phone and rebooting it :)
<tsdgeos> karni: no, you don't want to test for tablet, you want to test for width
<Cimi> karni, there is tablet variable in Shell.qml maybe?
<tsdgeos> don't use that
<tsdgeos> it's evil
<tsdgeos> Cimi: and now cards are not all the same size
<karni> tsdgeos: you can tweak qml/Dash/CardHeader.qml and relaunch unity-scope-tool to do visual inspection
<tsdgeos> so what should be done is compare card width * count and width of the shell
<tsdgeos> i'd say
<karni> tsdgeos: we want to test for width - that might rescue us
<Cimi> karni, in any case you have to re-tweak the value
<Cimi> karni, because as soon as you do a search, you break
<Cimi> karni, it must be 7 on a tablet
<Cimi> no more questions for now
<karni> how does search affect carousel ?
<Cimi> karni, it limits the number of elements
<Cimi> karni, we can spend more time to see if we can make it work with less items
<karni> Thank you for your assistance.
<Cimi> karni, but this later, after MWC
<Cimi> karni, I cannot see how we can fix it, just have no idea
<karni> That won't help us. I'll try to workaround that. All I care is MWC (as we all do) for now.
<karni> ok
<karni> Thank you, Cimi
<Cimi> that's why I am saying let's keep 7, and switch to grid
<Cimi> for 6
<karni> Will we have Shell rotation on the phone for MWC, or just the tablet?
<tsdgeos> you know something that would be awesome?
<karni> tsdgeos: ↑ do you know? /me tries not to highlight the whole team
<tsdgeos> if doing a restart scope-registry
<tsdgeos> would restart my desktop
<karni> tsdgeos: hahah. but that does work once you install the scopes from me. at least restart scope-registry worked here.
<tsdgeos> karni: i do not know, i'd say we don't have rotation at all
<tsdgeos> phone -> portrait; tablet -> landscape
<karni> that's even better, so we can just test width/height of shell
<tsdgeos> but i know nothing
<karni> then fallback to grid on tablet. or something. thanks guys.
<tsdgeos> karni: do you remember anything about https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/header-alignment/+merge/205334 ?
 * karni looks
<karni> tsdgeos: ha, description says "Center-align title when it's alone in the header." and this change is already in new-scopes or trunk. I'll follow up shortly, maybe I should just delete that. I'll double check, Albert.
<mhr3_> hmm, can we make the preview window suck less?
<mhr3_> the grey color is awful
<tedg> bregma, At one point you were talking about using a screensaver that would go to the greeter in trusty, is that still on the table?
<karni> mhr3_: I knew that'd be coming.
 * karni scratches on the head
<Cimi> tsdgeos, one binding loop and the merge proposal is ready
<mhr3_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6926453/
<mhr3_> karni, ^
<bregma> tedg yes, after a fasion
<mhr3_> karni, maybe a better idea is to remove it completely :)
<karni> hrhahah :D
<mhr3_> so what do i do with it?
<tedg> bregma, fashion?  Are we having a fashion show?  Oh, what will I wear?
<mhr3_> i'm ready to bzr ci :)
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, ^?
<karni> mhr3_: would you have a screenshot for that? would be happy to review that for you and get this pushed through. we may need to ask design for feedback :|
<bregma> tegg, you look fabulous in anything
<bregma> or nothing?
<karni> mhr3_: Well, we need to change the grey color anyway, it just doesn't work for previews.
<tedg> Both
<mhr3_> karni, well the designs don't have any grey
<mhr3_> they're white
<mhr3_> or at least very light grey
<karni> :O okay, than that fix makes perfect sense then
<mhr3_> looks much nicer without it, but also it breaks the animation
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: if it looks better, sure
<tsdgeos> or don't if it breaks the animation :D
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, what is more important nice preview or nice animation? :P
<tsdgeos> karni: i can reproduce the problem with your image, i will investigate if we can solve it any other way than with that random * 4
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: my artistic skills stopped evolving at 4
<mhr3_> actually
<karni> tsdgeos: That would be much appreciated. I didn't want to take your time.
<tsdgeos> so don't ask me those kind of things :D
<mhr3_> the animation is broken eitherway
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: which animation?
<karni> mhr3_: I'd say preview is more important, but what do I know ;P
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, if there are no-art results, it's all weird
<tsdgeos> wow
<tsdgeos> yeah after installing the scope karni sent me
<tsdgeos> i can repro the weirdness
<tsdgeos> i'll have a look tomorrow
<tsdgeos> karni: btw FGC is a train/metro not a bus, you guys may want to update the icon shown in that scope :D
<mhr3_> ok, so i'm removing the blending rect
<karni> tsdgeos: fixed as we speak, got art form Jouni
<karni> tsdgeos: but thanks :D
 * tsdgeos gets some rest
<tsdgeos> tomorrow more! (or maybe later)
<mhr3_> rest.. what is that?
<mhr3_> :P
<karni> ;)
<mhr3_> robru, pretty pls to land #18?
<robru> mhr3_, hang on, in meeting.
<mhr3_> robru, and even prettier please to get silo for #27
<Cimi> oh damn it
<robru> mhr3_, ok, assigned silo 16
<robru> mhr3_, we have to wait a bit to land mediascanner for you (other things are higher priority right now, can do it in a couple hours)
<mhr3_> robru, ok
<Cimi> if someone has still some energy left... https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/units8.previews_RatingStars/+merge/206239
<Cimi> I'm dead xD
<Cimi> mzanetti, you can have a look at tests if you like, it's quite long
<robru> mhr3_, ok, hitting publish on silo 9 for you. please merge & clean once you see it in distro
<Cimi> karni, so did you manage to set back to 7?
<karni> Cimi: no, juggling few things at a time. I will get to this very shortly.
<Cimi> cool
<karni> Cimi: setting back to 7 is easy. I know because I changed it to <=5 in new-scopes. I'll try to do bit better than that, and fallback to grid only on tablet (based on shell dimentions)
<karni> Cimi: Thanks for asking
<Cimi> karni, well, best would be depending on carousel dimensions
<Cimi> karni, and remember on the phone still has to be disabled for around 4-5
<karni> Cimi: works just fine on phone with fallback to grid for <=7
<karni> only tablet has the bug
<Cimi> karni, not with 1 or 2
<Cimi> or 3
<karni> Cimi: sory, I meant to say it works just fine for 5 and more items on the phone
<Cimi> yes
<karni> fallback to grid when <=4 items
<Cimi> because of the dimensions
<karni> yes, I understand that now :)
<karni> phone's good. I'll fix the tablet with different fallback.
<mhr3_> karni, text widget is using wrong color, could you fix that?
<karni> mhr3_: can I haz a look? where's that?
<karni> btw that's like 3rd place the color pallete is wrong
<mhr3_> karni, http://imgur.com/ScFEfq7
<mhr3_> if you try hard you'll see there's text :)
<mhr3_> below the button
<karni> wow
<karni> mhr3_: is this PreviewTextSummary.qml ? there should be titleLabel and textLabel, both have same color (both from Pallete, so no wonder if that's broken)
<mhr3_> karni, sounds right, yea
<karni> ack
<karni> mhr3_: Can you please test this (and possibly verify if "lightgrey" instead of "grey" isn't beter for summary?) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6927035/
<karni> I did that sort of blind. applying demo-stuff ppa to n4 now
<mhr3_> karni, yea, look good with grey
<mhr3_> seems to match designs
<karni> mhr3_: ok, I'll whip a branch
<karni> mhr3_: I suspect we'll run into more of these :/
<mhr3_> definitely
<mhr3_> when can we start using some consts?
<karni> Cimi: Do you know anything about possible updates to Ubuntu Palette? We're using it in new-scopes, but it just doesn't match new designs, and in couple of places we already have "grey"/"lightgrey" hardcoded.
<karni> We expect we may run into more of these (see mhr's screenshot couple lines above)
<karni> I imagine we'd update the palette and use some sort of version 2.0 of it for new-scopes
<karni> but I have no idea who's responsible for that, nor I'm much familiar with debian packaging
<karni> mhr3_: ^
<karni> also, how to do it without breaking trunk
<mhr3_> no idea how the pallette is handled
<karni> cwayne: you know anything about Ubuntu Palette? You asked if I was doing any changes to it yesterday.
<mhr3_> robru, #27 waiting for button push :)
<cwayne> karni, i know where it lives on the system, and i think its in ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<cwayne> thats about it though :)
<karni> yes, it is the toolkit. mhm.
<karni> mhr3_: do you know if qml/Dash/Previews/PreviewTextSummary.qml is used by "old" unity8? Should I propose against trunk or new-scopes?
<karni> Should I ask Cim'i ?
<robru> mhr3_, published. merge & clean once it hits distro
<mhr3_> karni, separate preview widgets only by new-scopes
<karni> ack, so this is safe to go into trunk
<karni> mhr3_: here it is. can I please ask you to review and take it down the pipe? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-preview-summary-color/+merge/206261
<mhr3_> karni, ah, audio widget also wrong colors
<karni> mhr3_: shall we fix in the same branch?
<mhr3_> why not
<karni> mhr3_: I'm sorry, you need grey or lightgrey?
<karni> there's track title and track subtitle
<mhr3_> looks grey to me
<karni> hahaha gotta love deadlines
<mhr3_> title grey, sub light
<karni> mhr3_: how bout time label?
<mhr3_> looks grey to me too
<mhr3_> anyway, heading home
<mhr3_> cu
<karni> mhr3_: pushed
<karni> mhr3_: would be awesome if you could land this tomorrow
<karni> take care, mhr3_
<gatox> hi, does anyone here knows or can point me to the right direction about how to change one preview for another when perform_action is triggered in the scope?
<karni> perhaps there's somone from Unity API team who would anser that question ↑
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-14
<didrocks> tsdgeos: hey, did you see the email on the unity8 maguro tests failing (they are multiple of them starting on image 181)
<didrocks> that can be due to latest Mir
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i did see it, and in my evilness i decided to unsee it :D
<tsdgeos> didrocks: can't we just deprecate maguro already and be happy?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it seems we're not displaying the activity indicator when waiting for a video thumbnail
<mhr3> expected?
<mhr3> Cimi, ^?
<mhr3> that's for video widget
<Cimi> mhr3, I missed that
<mhr3> Cimi, isn't it part of lazy image itself?
<mhr3> Cimi, if not, pls add
<tsdgeos> yeah that's what i though
<tsdgeos> by using a LazyImage
<Cimi> dunno then
<tsdgeos> that we use
<tsdgeos> we should get it
<tsdgeos> Cimi: please investigate why we don't :D
<Cimi> mhr3, test the conditions pls
<tsdgeos> maybe
<tsdgeos>         visible: state === "ready"
<tsdgeos> is breaking it
<tsdgeos> probably we need to move that to the image and mousearea, but not to the lazy image
<tsdgeos> so we get the spinning wheel
<didrocks> asac: happy if we discare the unity8 failures on maguro and promote 181 if dogfooding is good?
<didrocks> asac: seems people want to not take it into account even if I multiple times said it would be even worse with the emulator, so better to check for issues
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/units8.previews_RatingStars/+merge/206239
<tsdgeos> didrocks: asac: about maguro, yes, there is/was at least a test that i could reproduce all the time back on monday/tuesday and i know it could be worse on the emulator *but* what i was seeing may be caused by a lot of causes, one of them Qt having a bug on slower stuff (we know qt5.0 scene graph loop is bad) so before investing more time in getting it fixed i want to have Qt 5.2 first, and then if it still happens we can devote time to properly
<tsdgeos> investigate it. My problem is doing it *now*, not investigating it
<tsdgeos> that was a big long ^_^
<tsdgeos> didrocks: asac: did i made sense in that sentence?
<didrocks> let me reread… it's… long :p
<tsdgeos> Cimi: saw it, will do in a bit
<didrocks> tsdgeos: if you just take a look at the output and can sense "this is a test only issue, no behavioral broken itself", I'm happy
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i can't say that
<didrocks> sad we even don't have results on 182 to know if some are reliably failing
<tsdgeos> as said, the test failure on maguro (at least the one i debugged a bit at beginning of the week) is stuff that should not be happening
<tsdgeos> but as trivial as "something that should be index 1 of a list is index 2"
<tsdgeos> so i don't want to debug that in an ancient Qt
<didrocks> tsdgeos: maguro isn't officially deprecated though, but beh…
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i know, i'm not saying that it should not be investigated, i just don't want to investigate it now
<tsdgeos> after we update to qt 5.2
<tsdgeos> i'm happy to do
<didrocks> tsdgeos: that would mean we block promotion until we get 5.2?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: that's for you guys to decide :D
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i do not think that this bugs are new
<tsdgeos> s/bugs/test failures
<tsdgeos> but the data says otherwise
<didrocks> they didn't show as failures
<didrocks> but ok, let's see
<tsdgeos> so i can be just speaking crap
<tsdgeos> mhr3: this https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/misc_previewlist_fixes/+merge/206365 should fix the previewlist opening/closing problems you were having yesterday, can you check
<asac> so the problem is that you guys decay our stuff
<asac> shoudl we try removing MIR again?
<asac> etc.?
<asac> should we ignore?
<asac> tsdgeos: you already said the same last week
<asac> e.g. its not new
<asac> but there is no indication of that being right
<tsdgeos> asac: i know i'm repeating myself
<asac> we made an exception last week to give you more time to investigate
<asac> now you say you cant make it now
<asac> there needs to be a STOP at some point
<asac> or REVERT
<tsdgeos> asac: sure
<asac> tsdgeos: please check these failures out... if you can proof them to be SoC/maguro specific
<asac> then we can ignore
<tsdgeos> asac: i can't do that and MWC at the same time
<asac> but htey are most likely genuine
<asac> races etc.
<asac> tsdgeos: i am not sure what you do for MWC
<tsdgeos> asac: let me repeat again "qt 5.0 qml is racy as hell and i don't want to debug it because it has been fixed already"
<asac> tsdgeos: we mght not get 5.2
<asac> you dont know that yet
<tsdgeos> so i am not going to spend my time on that unless my manager tells me
<asac> (most likely we will get it)
<tsdgeos> speak to my manager
<asac> kgunn: ^
<asac> :)
<tsdgeos> thanks
<seb128> asac, not getting 5.2 seems like that would be a mistake
<asac> seb128: sure it would be
<asac> just sayin gthat whatever isnt reality might never happen (even if unlikely and brutal)
<tsdgeos> asac: or speak to saviq when he's back on monday, i'm just a regular guy that shouldn't and don't want to take this decisions
<tsdgeos> greyback: morning, seen the mail by kevin about the sdk failure on demo-stuff ppa?
<asac> tsdgeos: my understanding was that you are saviq's placeholder
<asac> while he is gone
<tsdgeos> asac: i am saviq's placeholder
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah just now
<asac> tsdgeos: so you can make the decisions as he could
<tsdgeos> asac: that's a bit of a overstatement :D I don't have all the knowledge about all the other components he has, i've just been raised temporarily because we needed someone
<asac> tsdgeos: so what do you propose? as a leader you must have a clear suggestion
<tsdgeos> asac: i do have a clear suggestion, ignore test failures that happen in maguro but not on mako until 5.2 lands
<seb128> asac, imho it doesn't make sense spend time to workaround toolkit issues in our code, especially if getting a workaround is not trivial, when we know those issues are bugs fixed in the new version
<tsdgeos> asac: i think i've been pretty clear in that
<asac> noone has proven that
<asac> its qt
<asac> its a guess
<asac> and hope
<tsdgeos> asac: noone has proven that it is not
<asac> right,k hence investigation is needed
<asac> we had many many flaky things fixed
<seb128> or moving on with qt 5.2 is needed
<asac> on maguro
<tsdgeos> asac: and we have proven that there are billions of problems in qt
<asac> never was the toolkit cited as the reason
<seb128> it's creating an increasing number of resources wastes
<asac> try how the APs succeed with qt 5.2 then
<asac> do they?
<asac> that could easily make us rest
<tsdgeos> asac: i don't know, do they?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you wokring on the video stuff?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the RatingStars.qml we weren't using it yet?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we were using it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, thus I added the compatibility layer
<tsdgeos> ah righ
<Cimi> tsdgeos, mainly old previews
<tsdgeos> just saw it now
<tsdgeos> Cimi: should then tst_RatingStars.qml still be there and not rename/Rework it to proof the old way still works?
<tsdgeos> and add a tst_Rating.qml with the new code
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the tst_Rating is tested
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yes
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but you deleted the tst_RatingStars.qml
<tsdgeos> can we leave it there while we don't delete the compatibility stuff with the old scopes?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how do I revert the previous file and add the new one?
<tsdgeos> good question :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'll simply add the file
<tsdgeos> ok
<Cimi> and who cares
<Cimi> tsdgeos, at this point I can remove the compatibility layer and have double widget
<tsdgeos> ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, copy back RatingStars
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> that is even better :D
<tsdgeos> be sure not to break old-scopes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, actually
<Cimi> tsdgeos, my new rating stars provides new assets
<Cimi> boring
<Cimi> :-\
<Cimi> tsdgeos, readied old stuff
<Cimi> *readded
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the test too?
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> tsdgeos, forgot to run bzr add
<Cimi> tsdgeos, done
<greyback> anyone familar with LP builds? Getting weirdest error with: https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/demo-stuff/+recipebuild/652566
<tsdgeos> nope :/
<greyback> ah, seems to be a more general fail. #ubuntu-devel discussing it now
<greyback> @unity: don't update your machine right now, there seems to be a broken libgcc1 package in the repo atm
<tsdgeos> \o/
<tsdgeos> not
<tsdgeos> let's revert everything!
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the ratings widget has the same problem vidoe had with the height
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ah sorry dude
<Cimi> tsdgeos, will fix
<tsdgeos> Cimi: no worries, that's why we have people reviewing :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, pushed
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it ain't working
<tsdgeos> Cimi: apply the patch i said and see the difference between clip enabled and not enabled
<tsdgeos> unless it's on purpose that the line edit and button are not part of the height
<tsdgeos> which i think is a bit weird :D
<Cimi> what?
<Cimi> why is not working with implicitHeight?
<Cimi> tsdgeos,
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it's not that implicitHeight is not working, i'd say that your childrenRect is unhappy
<tsdgeos> let me have a look
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how do I test it?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: see the comment on the review
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'd say your reviewContainer is missing a implicitheight too
<Cimi> I'm looking
<Cimi> tsdgeos, works for you?
<tsdgeos> nope :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6930678/ ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I ant it to stretch
<Cimi> *want
<Cimi> mmm
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but it is not stretching :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: see your own tryPreviewRating without any change
<tsdgeos> you have it set to anchors.fill: parent
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I understand why its not stretching
<tsdgeos> and it's just not height enough
<Cimi> but I'd like it to stretch
<tsdgeos> besides this is the implicitheight
<Cimi> tsdgeos, in case you want two line of comment
<tsdgeos> doesn't mean it can't adapt to more height
<tsdgeos> it just gives a default one
<tsdgeos> so if it should not prevent you from stretching
<mzanetti> do we need some unreleased uitk version for the new-scopes stuff?
<mzanetti> getting this: nativeOrientationAngle: 0 // stop contents being re-rotated when shell in landscape
<mzanetti> but qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin seems to be up to date
<mzanetti> err. this is the error: Cannot assign to non-existent property "nativeOrientationAngle"
<mzanetti> greyback: you might know this? ^
<greyback> mzanetti: yeah, I'm trying to get it built into the PPA
<mzanetti> greyback: and it seems to be rotated on the desktop now
<greyback> mzanetti: oh, that's not supposed to happen
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: greyback: maybe because of the missing uitk stuff?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but if I disable the anchors, yes
<tsdgeos> Cimi: diff?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, your
<greyback> tsdgeos: mzanetti: possibly, checking now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, even mine doesn't stretch though
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that's what i was saying :D
<Cimi> hah
<mzanetti> ok... going for lunch then and will try again. greyback, please let me know when the uitk package is ready
<greyback> mzanetti: will do. LP giving me grief
<mzanetti> *try again later
<tsdgeos> Cimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6930736/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: this works here with both
<tsdgeos> anchors.fill: parent and no width defined
<tsdgeos> and with width: parent.width no anchors defined and no height defined
<Cimi> tsdgeos, nope
<Cimi> tsdgeos, maybe sdk bug
<tsdgeos> nope what?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, try typing in the entry when it's filled
<Cimi> stretched
<tsdgeos> lol
 * greyback bbiab
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so maybe just have my first patch and consider stretching for later?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I want to fix the stretching if possible
<Cimi> tsdgeos, let me see
<tsdgeos> ok, work on that
<Cimi> tsdgeos, review the tests
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not sure they are done in the correct way
<Cimi> tsdgeos, like, logically correct to put logic inside tests
<tsdgeos> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, for me is fine, but I'd like an opinion
<tsdgeos> will do
<Cimi> mhr3, btw, I received nexus 4 yesterday
<Cimi> mhr3, guess which was the first thing I did?
<mhr3> Cimi, i don't want to know! :P poor n4, it's naked now!
<Cimi> ehehe
<Cimi> mhr3, thinking of getting a prepaid
<Cimi> mhr3, and try ubuntu on it outside dev
<Cimi> mhr3, is there a way to disable 3d data?
<Cimi> *3g
<mhr3> Cimi, you think it would work out-of-the-box? :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: when you have some time i'd appreciate a quick test to see if https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/misc_previewlist_fixes/+merge/206365 fixes your preview opening/closing problems
<mhr3> Cimi, i mean it might... but well :)
<Cimi> mhr3, still buggered?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, am just about to try it
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i need https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/preview-replacing-preview/+merge/206354 :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: you want me to review it or you want me to make unity8 work with it?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, review
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it doesn't change much of the shell-facing api
<tsdgeos> mhr3: but does it work? :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ie nothing breaks
<mhr3> yes :)
<tsdgeos> amazing
<mhr3> tsdgeos, your branch does breaks the header though
<mhr3> after closing preview it's not there
<tsdgeos> sure, it's because of the scrolling of the view
<tsdgeos> you can scroll it back
<tsdgeos> but you're right it doesn't make sense
<tsdgeos> since there's enough space
<tsdgeos> it should be visible
<mhr3> yep
<mhr3> tsdgeos, is there a way to make the animation super-slow?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: the opening one?
<mhr3> yea
<mhr3> when opening preview for a scope it's super weird
<mhr3> i want to see what's going on
<tsdgeos> i'd say openeffect
<tsdgeos> but let me check
<tsdgeos> i don't see anything weird though with this branch :S
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i meant specifically scopes scope is odd (probably because of no-art)
<tsdgeos> sure i've been using scopes scope
<tsdgeos> mhr3: yes qml/Dash/DashContentOpenEffect.qml
<tsdgeos> -            duration: 200
<tsdgeos> +            duration: 2000
<mhr3> yea, the first frame make everything jump
<mhr3> makes
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> going to see why that happens
<tsdgeos> that'll fix the closing too most probably
<mhr3> it works fine for the first row of results
<mhr3> interesting
<tsdgeos> yeah because there's some calculation in there going wrong
<tsdgeos> positionListView in PreviewListView.qml is a bit of too much calculation :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3: pushed
<mhr3> same branch?
<gatox> mhr3, hi, do you know if it is possible to return a preview with the new scopes api when an action is triggered in a preview and the perform_action method is called?? (for example, in the click scope move from the Install preview to Progress preview)
<mhr3> gatox, it is, but scope-tool doesn't support it yet
<gatox> mhr3, we have been trying to figure it out how to do that yesterday, but no luck
<gatox> mhr3, ahhhhh ok
<mhr3> pstolowski, can you explain pls ^ trying to prepare all the mps now
<pstolowski> gatox, you need to respond with ActivationResponse with status=ShowPreview
<pstolowski> gatox, and then you get a call to preview()
<gatox> pstolowski, but that is not working yet, right?
<pstolowski> gatox, so it's an extra round-trip (unlike the old API, where you could pass serialized preview right away)
<pstolowski> gatox, not supported by scope-tool, right
<gatox> pstolowski, ack, thanks
<tsdgeos> mhr3: yes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, maybe because textfield is supposed to be a single line
<tsdgeos> Cimi: maybe, there's a text area?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's another option
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not sure how it is themed
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i don't think that i can honestly review https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/preview-replacing-preview/+merge/206354
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i can say you're missing a const :D
<tsdgeos> in some functions
<tsdgeos> but i have almost no knowledge of how that thing works
<tsdgeos> i don't see any obvious coding mistake
<mhr3> tsdgeos, just run it :)
<tsdgeos> but given that tests pass, that was to be expected
<tsdgeos> mhr3: and do anything special? i don't know how to get an install/progress widget, none of the scopes i have seem to do it
<tsdgeos> mhr3: or just do a test run of stuff?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, replacing previews working is guaranteed by the test
<mhr3> famous last words :)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, or do what saviq does, get coverage report and see if the change lines are covered :)
<kgunn> tsdgeos: mhr3 mzanetti ...i am so sorry to leave broken ppa's for your morning, did we recover ?
<mhr3> kgunn, no, lp is borked :/
<tsdgeos> kgunn: greyback was working on it
<tsdgeos> but seems we have a broken gcc or soemthing that makes it hard to recover
<greyback> kgunn: LP having problems, and a bad libgcc1 broke everything for a while, but things seem to be moving slowly again
<kgunn> thanks...felt bad going to bed leaving it that way
<greyback> kgunn: sleep more important
<mhr3> gatox, we have a branch with which scope-tool can do it, but lp is borked, can't rebuild the demo ppa
<gatox> mhr3, ack..... any estimate for that??
<mhr3> gatox, scratch that, lp works, it's building
<gatox> mhr3, great
<mhr3> soon in demo ppa near you
<tsdgeos> mhr3: approved, want me to top approve too?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, if it works for you, sure
<tsdgeos> mhr3: did you have time to look at the second fix for the previewlist preview open/close thing?
<mhr3> not yet
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, now it seems to actually work :)
<kgunn> mhr3 demo-stuff works ?
<mhr3> kgunn, no, tsdgeos's branch
<mhr3> kgunn, what's broken there anyway?
<kgunn> mhr3: :) thot i was crazy...
<kgunn> ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<kgunn> i just cleaned and rekicked...let's see
<mhr3> oh :/
<mhr3> gatox, built for desktop > https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/demo-stuff/+sourcepub/3913988/+listing-archive-extra
<gatox> mhr3, thanks
<kgunn> alrigth ubutnu-ui-toolkit seems to have built!...soon in the demo-stuff
<kgunn> greyback_: ^
<greyback_> \o/
<mzanetti> kgunn: nope, not recovered yet. the merge conflicts between new scopes and right edge are quite bad... still trying to fix them
<kgunn> mzanetti: thanks...(and actually ui-toolkit is only part of the demo-stuff...for n7 rotation)
<kgunn> starting to need a crib sheet :)
<mzanetti> kgunn: well, the new scopes stuff depends on it
<mzanetti> kgunn: which means I need to get it merged with my branches too
<kgunn> mzanetti: oh crap...so we have to pull it in
<kgunn> it==ui-toolkit
<mzanetti> kgunn: right now I tied to run the new scopes stuff on my desktop and it doesn't even start without the unreleased uitk stuff
<kgunn> really!?!
<mzanetti> kgunn: commenting away the bits that make it fail, makes the shell start again, but rotated on the desktop
<mzanetti> which in turn tries to load the unfinished sidestage stuff from my branch
<kgunn> mzanetti: well...true we didn't test the effect
<kgunn> i blame greyback_
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> I do so too :P
<kgunn> he's an easy target
<mzanetti> nah... we'll get it fixed
<mzanetti> but yeah, need to the get the uitk stuff into the ppa I believe
<mzanetti> greyback_: right? ^
<greyback_> what did I do now?
<mzanetti> greyback_: just kidding. you didn't do anyhting
<greyback_> mzanetti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6931260/ will at least un-rotate on desktop
<mzanetti> kgunn: what's the plan actually? to have the new scopes + right edge on all phones?
<mzanetti> kgunn: or will there be different phone images?
<kgunn> mzanetti: yes...that's the plan
<kgunn> mzanetti: check my thinking but demo-stuff will be for n10/n7
<kgunn> and phone-right-edge will be for n4
<mzanetti> ok... so the right edge branch needs still some fixing to work with the new scopes...
 * mzanetti is on it
<kgunn> mzanetti: thanks sir
<kgunn> no pressure but mark will be reviewing early next week
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> kgunn: what's the ETA on new scopes landing into trunk?
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: ping
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: hi
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: hud-service is at 100%
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: what do i do?
<mzanetti> kgunn: anyways, this branch rebases right-edge-2 on new-scopes: lp:~mzanetti/unity8/right-edge-based-on-new-scopes
<mzanetti> kgunn: should make it start up again with that, still some broken animations tho
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: can you attach gdb to it?
<tsdgeos> i guess
<tsdgeos> let me
<pete-woods> is it gdb -p PID ?
<kgunn> mzanetti: ta...
<gatox> mhr3, do i need any particular unity branch to use previes activation to show a new preview? or upgrading the system is enough (on desktop)
<kgunn> i was gonna test dandrader's copy/paste from the landing silo....then i'll turn my eyes to that
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6931318/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6931320/
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: let me see if i can get debug symbols for libdbusmenu-qt5.so.2 and for hud-service
<mhr3> gatox, new-scopes is enough
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: thanks
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6931329/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6931331/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6931338/
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: the DBusMenuImporter::slotMenuAboutToShow and waitForWatcher seem to be the offenders
<tsdgeos> sil2100: ↑↑↑ is that you?
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> now that i see
<tsdgeos> i also have a few
<tsdgeos> QVariantMap DBusMenuExporterDBus::getProperties(int, const QStringList&) const: Condition failed: action
<tsdgeos> bool DBusMenuExporterDBus::AboutToShow(int): Condition failed: menu
<tsdgeos> in my console
<tsdgeos> no clue where they come from
<tsdgeos> but seem related
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: thanks for this debugging info - very helpful!
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: can i kill it now?
<pete-woods> sure
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: if they are in your console, it makes me think it's an app that you started from there that is the culprit
<pete-woods> obviously HUD should be resilient to it
<pete-woods> but it would still be very handy if we could find the exact app
<tsdgeos> fg says it may be kate
<tsdgeos> which is the only app i ran from there and is still running now
<Debolaz> I suppose you get this question a lot, but when is Unity 8 planned to be ready for desktop use?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you there?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ping
<kgunn> Debolaz: it'll be some time before unity8 is full fledged on desktop..however there are efforts under way to create a desktop preview this cycle...so look for the 14.04 rel
<sil2100> tsdgeos: wazzup?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: hud-service spinin 100% cpu on libdbusmenu-qt5, read a bit up
<tsdgeos> sil2100: afair where you involved in that? or not anymore?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: yes, but hm, this code didn't change since like a year
<tsdgeos> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, sorry, irc clinet crashed and didn't realise
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey, I think there are 2 regressions in the new-scopes stuff in regard to the shell background.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: 1st, there isn't a background any more at all which makes running apps shine through the dash
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what do you mean there isn't a background?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: there's the white thing
<Cimi> tsdgeos, also
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but its not opaque
<Cimi> tsdgeos, with textarea
<Cimi> tsdgeos, shall it make 3 lines tall?
<Cimi> I make it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: 2nd, the dummy image for checking the background settings is gone which will break the greeter wallpaper in certain circumstances
<tsdgeos> Cimi: works for me
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, i'll have a look unless you beat me to it :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: this is what I mean: http://i.imgur.com/00KTKsq.png with 2st
<mzanetti> 1st...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, lineHeight * 3 is bad?
<Cimi> or paintedHeight
<Cimi> whatever
<Cimi> not sure what works
<tsdgeos> Cimi: try if it works first and then we can discuss how bad it looks :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, nevermind
<Cimi> tsdgeos, textArea doesn't have lineHeight
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so it's not possible
<Cimi> tsdgeos, tried contentHeight / lineCount but it can't be done or it loops
<kgunn> dandrader: ok, i got your qml file...but how do i run on the phone? (e.g. particularly directory? command line incantation?)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok, pushed
<Cimi> @unity: for the nexus 4 wifi, it doesn't work yet if you flash ubuntu from android 4.4. All you have to do it is either flash ubuntu when you're on android 4.3, or flash the radio from android 4.3 https://www.copy.com/s/JniBu/4.3%20files%20%28mako%29/radio-mako-m9615a-cefwmazm-2.0.1700.84.zip
<tsdgeos> Cimi: cool, so what i said (or was trying to say at least :D)
<dandrader> kgunn, qmlscene [SOME_QML_FILE].qml --desktop_file_hint=[SOME_EXISTING_DESKTOP_FILE_TO_FOOL_UNITY8]
<tsdgeos> greyback_: how's that fixed uitk coming?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: should be in
<tsdgeos> greyback_: where?
<tsdgeos> in demo-stuff?
<dandrader> kgunn, thus: qmlscene copy-paste.qml --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.calendar/current/calendar-app.desktop
<greyback_> tsdgeos: yeah
<tsdgeos> not getting it
<tsdgeos> greyback_: kgunn: you need to rebuild, trusty has a newer version, so it wins
<greyback_> tsdgeos: seems archive has newer version entirely, do apt-cache showpkg to see what version and maybe switch
<tsdgeos> greyback_: that may help me, but not anyone else installing the ppa, we need to get that working
<greyback_> tsdgeos: yep
<kgunn> dandrader: uh...doesn't seem to work for me
<kgunn> at least...doesn't do what i expected
<greyback_> kgunn: what you think? Can we replace the date string in the package name with "demo-stuff" to avoid this?
<kgunn> greyback_: yes...its only for demo
<kgunn> should be fine
<dandrader> kgunn, what do you get?
<dandrader> kgunn, it's a pretty ugly test app, I warn you :)
<kgunn> dandrader: so i hit "copy all" words highlight...but then no matter what "paste" doesn't result in anything
<dandrader> kgunn, hmmm, then it's not working. are you sure you have both MPs there?
<dandrader> kgunn, the one for unity-mir and the other for platform-api?
<kgunn> in fact dandrader if i hit "paste" while the text is highlighted...it just erases all highlighted text (like a delete)
<kgunn> yep
<dandrader> kgunn, a better way is to copy. close the app. run it again and then paste
<Cimi> tsdgeos, replied
<kgunn> dandrader: well....let me do a full dist upgrade just in case
<kgunn> dandrader: i'll try your trick first
<dandrader> kgunn, but from what you told me, I can already tell you the clipboard is not working
<kgunn> ...mmm, your trick didn't work
<kgunn> let me dist-upgrade
<dandrader> kgunn, so your image must be missing one of my patches...
<kgunn> dandrader: i installed one by one...so just in case
<kgunn> btw, i'm using the ppa from here
<tsdgeos> Cimi: tx
<kgunn> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=sharing#gid=24
<kgunn> in the landing-006 sheet
<tsdgeos> Cimi: did you fix the height thing too?
<Cimi> yep
 * tsdgeos reviews again
<tsdgeos> Cimi: still not working
<Cimi> ouch
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I used your patch
<tsdgeos> Cimi: set clip to true and see how the text field is cut instead of shrinked
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: my patch worked when it was not a textarea i guess :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'll quickly go out for errads
<tsdgeos> or maybe didn't work and i didn't realize
<Cimi> tsdgeos, there is a break with the rain
<tsdgeos> run!
<Cimi> I'll do this soom
<Cimi> ahah
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> pretty shitty today
<kgunn> Cimi: i'm gonna break your heart after weeks of 0 C, we've got sunshine & 23 C
<mzanetti> kgunn: Cimi: complaining about weather? this is happening in the area I come from: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5waSw2mMfY
<mzanetti> kgunn: right-edge + new-scopes working on my phone now
<mzanetti> kgunn: should I upload a new package to the ppa or will that conflict with what you're doing?
<kgunn> mzanetti: @weather...deadly but beautiful
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i don't know how to solve that background problem without having the image two times :/
<kgunn> mzanetti: if you want to push to
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: or maybe i can add the image also to the scope tool
<tsdgeos> that'd work too
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: which image do you mean? the background (white) one?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes
<kgunn> mzanetti: if you could merge to lp:~unity-team/unity8/merge-new-scopes-right-edge-2
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the problem is not that the white thing is transparent, the problem is that we make the dash transparent while "bringing it up", which in turns makes the image transparent because it is inside the dash
<kgunn> then we can trigger another build
<mzanetti> kgunn: ack
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so i'd need to move it out of the dashh, but then that'd make the scope-tool not have a background, then i guess i can add the backgrond to the scope tool too
<kgunn> its not interfering with me...i'm on copy/paste landing effort
<kgunn> mzanetti: just wanted to note...i created a seperate branch to push to (for merging right-edge-2 & new-scopes)
<kgunn> i should've told you in the mail...but i was getting goofy last night and forgot
<mzanetti> kgunn: ah ok. no prob. will push to there
<kgunn> mzanetti: did that in order to keep automerging/building with new-scopes updates
<kgunn> or somethign like that
<kgunn> ...i can't rememebr...but i had a good reason last night :D
<mzanetti> sure, makes sense... I just didn't know and pushed to yet another branch. but no probl, really
<kgunn> i think it was conflicts maybe...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: also, this one breaks the greeter if the settings have a bad image path; http://paste.ubuntu.com/6931738
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: propose a merge :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so the background image in the shell is gone for good, right?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the background image for the shell is the white paper
<kgunn> dandrader|afk: bad news my friend...double checked, using ppa's from silo build i referenced earlier, it still doesn't paste
<kgunn> dandrader: can you try using ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-006 on top of latest image
<kgunn> (or image greater than 181)
<kgunn> 181 has mir0.1.5
<dandrader> kgunn, hmmm, ok, will try that out
<kgunn> dandrader: oh shit...
<kgunn> nvmd
<kgunn> i just checked...the ppa is empty!
<dandrader> kgunn, what?
<kgunn> wtf
<dandrader> hahahaha
<dandrader> what a relief :)
<kgunn> hmmmm....
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-dash-background-opacity/+merge/206516
<tsdgeos> kgunn: greyback_: dandrader: i forced the "good" uitk and now i can't unlock the greeter anymore
<tsdgeos> kgunn: greyback_: dandrader: do you mind if we revert the change the new-scopes branch until it works?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, don't know what you're talking about
<greyback_> tsdgeos: what device?
<tsdgeos> greyback_: my computer
<greyback_> tsdgeos: and you've the demo-stuff ppa installed on it?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i i move the greeter left and it keeps rebounding
<tsdgeos> greyback_: yes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, and that's with what unity8?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: ok, I just want to reproduce before reverting
<tsdgeos> dandrader: the one that is in demo-stuff
<tsdgeos> new-scopes branch
<tsdgeos> ah wait
<tsdgeos> maybe i forgot to recompiel?
<tsdgeos> ah yes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, well, uitk is unrelated to borked DragHandle/DDA (greeter unlock)
<tsdgeos> if i recompile i get it in vertical :D
<tsdgeos> so yes, can we please get new-scopes to the working place it was before?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: yep, my bad, need to do a new build
<tsdgeos> people is going to give me shit because of it
<tsdgeos> and honestly i've had enough :D
<greyback_> tsdgeos: what branch of unity8?
<tsdgeos> greyback_: new-scopes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I'm innocent! never touched that new-scopes branch
<greyback_> tsdgeos: checking...
<tsdgeos> dandrader: well, but kgunn merged your stuff there
<greyback_> tsdgeos: would you please merge latest lp:~unity-team/unity8/rotate-n7 just to check?
<tsdgeos> greyback_: that brings some sanity in :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ScopeTool.qml is not used in unity8, right? only if you run the standalone scopetool
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: right
<tsdgeos> greyback_: want me to push that?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: yeah please
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: approved
<tsdgeos> tx
<kgunn> greyback_: do we need to change the unity8 recipe to merge lp:~unity-team/unity8/rotate-n7
<kgunn> into the unity8 package builds
<kgunn> thot i did that....
<greyback_> kgunn: IMO let's use all new-scopes from now on, else we'll end up with more conflicts/confusion
<kgunn> greyback_: sure....
<kgunn> and good...i didn't do it
<kgunn> dandrader: it workie!
<kgunn> going to find a browser person to bother
<dandrader> \o/
<kgunn> hey hey... dandrader it even pastes into notepad
<tsdgeos> greyback_: how do we get the demo-stuff uitk version number to be bigger than the released one?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: already done, have kicked off a build
<tsdgeos> cool!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: are you proposing a merge with that "invalid background thing"?
<tsdgeos> karni: there?
<dandrader> kgunn, nice. I recall i had problems trying to make that "paste" pop-up to show itself
<kgunn> hey dandrader so i was able to copy text from cnet into the messaging app
<kgunn> so... voodoo fix ?
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: actually, now that i think, it can't be kate since that's not qt5 based, so it has to be something else
<dandrader> kgunn, who knows, maybe I had a borked ubuntu-ui-toolkit installation or something....
<kgunn> dandrader: great work
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: so either unity8 or assistant, those are basically the only qt5 apps i run afaik
<kgunn> dandrader: i did find one thing you can't do...paste into the google search box
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: it's got to be some qt application (4 or 5) or firefox, they are the only things still using dbusmenu
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: but the backtrace said libdbusmenu-qt5, no?
<pete-woods> it's probably not firefox, as I'd have noticed that by now
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: that's just on the HUD end, not the client
<tsdgeos> ahhhhh
<tsdgeos> trueth
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I've found libdbusmenu-qt to be "somewhat twitchy" so far, not really looking forward to trying to figure this out
<pete-woods> I have the feeling that the library has only really been extensively tested for exporting menus, not importing
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I was looking into it and it seems we've a copy of that error recovery inside the Greeter now and load the background image for the greeter from AccountsService
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: may be, Saviq did some stuff in there
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so the question is actually why we still load the background from gsettings and not just set the jpg files to greeter.defaultBackground
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: no idea tbh, let's just leave it for monday when Saviq is back :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/show_video_playback_screenshot_loading_indicator/+merge/206525
<Cimi> tsdgeos, k
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I fixed the bug
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not sure about the mouse are enabled
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well, we don't show the play button, it'd be weird to actually play
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we maybe still want to eat events?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ah right
<Cimi> tsdgeos, maybe we want to change onclicked?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i can do that if you prefer
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what do you think?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i am not sure, i think that ideally what i have should work, but not sure tbh
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it works, but events are going through or not?
<tsdgeos> yours is probably a bit safer even it is "less declarative"
<greyback_> damn, now why didn't you upload.... https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+recipe/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-daily
<tsdgeos> Cimi: they are
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but they are also going thorugh in the header or text for example
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so it should not be a problem
<tsdgeos> no?
<Cimi> dunno :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well you didn't add a big mousearea catching clicks and doing nothing to PreviewTextSummary, no?
<tsdgeos> so they go thoguth
<tsdgeos> so i don't se why we should make them not go in this case
<Cimi> k
<mzanetti> kgunn: Just flashed a fresh image, added the ppa, upgraded and rebooted. Flicking through an app spread now!
<kgunn> mzanetti: \o/
<kgunn> can't thank you guys enough
<cwayne> mzanetti, with new-scopes too?
<mzanetti> cwayne: yip yip
<cwayne> :D
<cwayne> mzanetti, what's the ppa?
<mzanetti> its secret :P
<mzanetti> cwayne: here you go: https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/phone-right-edge/+packages
<cwayne> mzanetti, :P thanks
<cwayne> mzanetti, would i need this and the demo-stuff ppa?
<mzanetti> cwayne: no, only this
<cwayne> mzanetti, tried, got this: E: Unable to locate package unity-api
<cwayne> E: Unable to locate package unity-plugin-scope
<mzanetti> cwayne: hmm... not sure where that comes from. I tested on a fresh image and it worked fine
<cwayne> mzanetti, did you just do a dist-upgrade? i took the package list from the ppa description
<Cimi> tsdgeos, was thinking
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we can setup a wiki page
<Cimi> tsdgeos, like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8
<Cimi> tsdgeos, already with the answers
<mzanetti> cwayne: I just did apt-get upgrade
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so we can easily copy paste
<Cimi> :P
<cwayne> mzanetti, ack, ill try that thanks
<mzanetti> cwayne: and made sure I have this version of unity8: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6932240
<kgunn> cwayne: phone-right-edge is only for phone/n4....and demo-stuff will be for tablet/n10,n7
<cwayne> right
 * tsdgeos EODs
<tsdgeos> tty on monday!
<cwayne> mzanetti, hm, seems i still have the old unity-scope-click
<cwayne> looks like it may need to be copied over from demo-stuff, not seeing it in phone-right-edge
<mzanetti> kgunn: hmm.. looks like cwayne is right... the new scopes stuff in unity8 is loaded, but no backends seem to be loaded.
<mzanetti> do we need some more packages in the ppa?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I've got an experimental libdbusmenu-qt branch you could try here: https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/libdbusmenu-qt/remove-busy-watcher/+merge/206538
<pete-woods> ah, EOD
<karni> tsdgeos: I guews I'm late to reply to your ping
<cwayne> mzanetti, so far it works with just adding the unity-scope-click from the demo-stuff ppa
<cwayne> looks nice too :) good job
<karni> hrm... I did change my nick to karni-holiday, but only on canonical irc
<tsdgeos> karni: so i did suggest a different way to fix the resolution thing, did you see it?
 * tsdgeos has to go
 * karni looks
<kgunn> mhr3: you around ?
<karni-holiday> Cimi: Do you plan to look for better fix than this? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-carousel-bounds-patch/+merge/206307
<karni-holiday> Cimi: If not, blocking on an awkward carousel behavior fix on tablet for MWC will not help :(
<karni-holiday> Cimi: I'm leaving this with you guys. cwayne, please note that either my fix should go in to avoid that weird behavior on tablet for MWC demoing or Cimi is the only person that can help (he marked my MP as "Needs fixing", and I don't have a better fix).
<ssweeny> mhr3, ping, do you know if it's possible to disable previews entirely for a new-style scope? i tried just returning null but that opens a blank preview
<ssweeny> *returning null from the preview() function that is
<karni-holiday> ssweeny: searched through a number of source files, can't find the binding glue, sorry
<cwayne> ssweeny, worst case scenario couldn't we just have some text in the previews?
<ssweeny> cwayne, probably, but for some of them it makes no sense to have anything
<Cimi> karni-holiday, we have to increase the number of items
<Cimi> karni-holiday, this is a regression
<Cimi> we have 0 regressions policy
<Cimi> we need to switch back to grid for less than 7 items
<Cimi> and provide a fix for 7-10
<Cimi> kgunn, who is management here? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-carousel-bounds-patch/+merge/206307
<Cimi> solution is
<Cimi> first we revert the patch that reverts to grid when there are 7 or less items
<Cimi> second we work on improving drag over bounds
<karni-holiday> Cimi: please follow up with cwayne.
<karni-holiday> you dont revert the patch to item count. you'll break more than the carousel.
<karni-holiday> anyway, not here. sorry.
<Cimi> karni-holiday, we have to!
<Cimi> we don't add regressions
<Cimi> the merge should have been blocked at review
<karni-holiday> you want to revert to <=6 limit in new-scopes?
<Cimi> I want to have grid till 6 items
<karni-holiday> ok, plewse raise this with cwayne and achiang asap
<Cimi> as it was before
<Cimi> if we manage to fix the carousel with 5 items, we can reapply the item count
<karni-holiday> That is not possie without consulting with ^
<Cimi> it should
<Cimi> we can just change code in unity
<Cimi> isn't it?
<karni-holiday> Im on my pho e, please talk to cwayne.
<karni-holiday> *phone
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> cwayne, ping me when you're back
<karni-holiday> thank you, Cimi
<Cimi> karni-holiday, I can work on this next week, but I doubt I can make the carousel work with 1-5 elements
<Cimi> karni-holiday, that's why we have to have grid for few elements...
<Cimi> and UX-wise, is also way better
<Cimi> a carousel with 1-5 elements does not make sense
<Cimi> makes the interface slower to operate
<Cimi> what I can possibly fix is the drag over bounds
<Cimi> but I have to dig it properly on monday
<ssweeny> Cimi, are we talking about <7 elements on tablet profile or in all cases falling back to grid?
<Cimi> ssweeny, on tablet should be 7 or more
<Cimi> ssweeny, phone maybe 5
<kgunn> Cimi: you need anything from me?
<ssweeny> Cimi, in that case i agree. 5 looks pretty reasonable to me on a phone but on a 10-inch tablet in landscape it would be weird
<Cimi> kgunn, yep
<Cimi> kgunn, I'm trying to understand what's going on, what happened
<kgunn> heh
<Cimi> kgunn, with the carousel minimum shown items
<Cimi> kgunn, with oren we agreed we wanted filter grid for 6 or less
<kgunn> Cimi: so big picture...everything is ok atm, building, running from the demo-stuff & phone-right-edge ppa
<kgunn> we need to focus on the tweaks/bug fixes now
<kgunn> landing is somewhat secondary....primary is getting fixes into branches feeding those ppas
<kgunn> ...so
<kgunn> for this carousel issue...we should just use our brains and pick the right limit
<kgunn> Cimi: can you determine screen size from w/in carousel ?
<kgunn> then set your limit based on that ?
<kgunn> so you could keep your limit 6 on the phone...8 on the tablet ?
 * kgunn wonders if i'm even tracking with the issue properly
<cwayne> Cimi, i think we'd be okay with 5 on the phone, 7 on the tablet
<cwayne> if that works for you :)
<ssweeny> kgunn, we've been working with 5-item carousels on the phone and that's been going well for us
<ssweeny> yeah what cwayne said :)
<kgunn> makes sense to me
<kgunn> Cimi: possible ?
<kgunn> realizing its past your beer time Cimi
<Cimi> kgunn, nope
<Cimi> kgunn, I was on the loo :)
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> anyway
<Cimi> I'll have a look next week
<kgunn> Cimi: ok, please do...surely from the sdk somewhere you can get dpi and pixel width of the parent...
<Cimi> on monday morning I'll try to see if there's a clever way to detect
<cwayne> don't we just check if units.gu > 80
<Cimi> i depends on rotation... I'll ask next week
<Cimi> best to know with the rest of the team which is the proper way of doing it
<cwayne> oh, i didn't realize we were gonna have shell rotation
<cwayne> cool!
<Cimi> cwayne, not sure if it works yet :)
<Cimi> but at least I now have the steps
<Cimi> glad we agree on having the grid with less items
<Cimi> I have to go, girlfriend is upset
<Cimi> enjoy weekend guys!
<cwayne> you too Cimi!
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-09
<seb128> Saviq, hey, do you know what's the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1393438? is the fix on that bug supposed to address the issue? where is the translatable string in that case?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393438 in unity8 (Ubuntu) ""Enable location data" string displays untranslated" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> seb128, digging...
<Saviq> seb128, right, so it's missing some work on our (unity8) side
<seb128> Saviq, k, that explains, thanks
<seb128> Saviq, any chance that get assigned to somebody? the string is quite visible in the ui
<Saviq> seb128, just did
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Saviq, sorry to have reported that dialer bug against unity8, I was unsure what component to pick, it's a bit of an app management issue ... could be the job from whoever started it to close it, or could be up to the dialer to exit after call
<Saviq> seb128, no worries, I left a unity8 task just in case
<Saviq> as it's indeed not clear dialer can do all it needs to do
<Cimi> tsdgeos, testing the temp scope to temp scope is a bit tricky: the only scope calling activate is the click scope, but the click scope cant be made unfavourite
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so what's the real world scenario we are fixing?
<tsdgeos> it's store as temp, and then a preview in store calling another temp, no?
<Saviq> Cimi, the store scope calls activate too
<tsdgeos> if that's what we're having
<Saviq> Cimi, you go to store, install a scope, press Search
<tsdgeos> we should try to replicate something similar
<tsdgeos> it doesn't need to be "the store" in our mocks
<tsdgeos> but something similar to what we're fixing
<tsdgeos> so the test is at least the real world case
<Cimi> we're fixing temp scope from tempo scope
<tsdgeos> Cimi: via what? preview or just activation of a result?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, for now preview, but I guess we need to see other possible scenarios
<tsdgeos> sure
<Cimi> in the test I am manually calling activate
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Cimi> from a temp scope
<tsdgeos> don't do that
<tsdgeos> let's please make a test that does the same the user does
<Cimi> but how do I create a ubuntu store scope with previews?
<tsdgeos> it doesn't need to be a ubuntu scope
<tsdgeos> it can be any of the mock scopes
<tsdgeos> and they have previews already
<tsdgeos> you just need to make one of those previews be special and do the same the store scope does to us when pressed
<Cimi> yeah, don't know what it does
<Cimi> have to dig
<Cimi> where is the code of the store?
<tsdgeos> you don't need the code for the store
<tsdgeos> just add some console.log in the preview code
<tsdgeos> and see how what it does
<tsdgeos> triggeredAction looks like a good place to add a console log
<Cimi> OK
<Saviq> /food
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it might be that is the preview model launching actions?
<Cimi> I see in Preview.qml that the buttons call previewModel.triggered()
<Cimi> (with action  open_click [object Object] with the latter probably a scope)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: and how does that come back to us? in gotoScope/openScope of Dash.qml/DashContent.qml ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, don't know
<tsdgeos> Cimi: console.log!
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the action is called by the backend
<tsdgeos> of course
<tsdgeos> i'm just trying for you to understand the call path
<tsdgeos> so you can make our mock do something similar
<mzanetti> mterry: hey
<mterry> mzanetti, hello!
<mzanetti> mterry: I'm trying to fix the as launcher model
<mzanetti> mterry: can I know if the session is running?
<mzanetti> in order to ignore the non pinned ones
<mterry> mzanetti, umm..  I just checked and I actually can't see that in the greeter API that LightDM exposes...
<mterry> mzanetti, LightDM surely knows
<mterry> mzanetti, but...  oh wait.
<mterry> mzanetti, no the greeter does know
<mterry> mzanetti, so the greeter can know via liblightdm
<mterry> mzanetti, but your branch doesn't care about that side of things, right?
<mterry> mzanetti, your branch doesn't actually *use* the AS launcher model?
<mzanetti> mterry: not really
<mzanetti> mterry: it's just preparing it for you, so you can take it into use without having to mess with the launcher too much
<mzanetti> mterry: I've added the pinned information to the sync process now
<mzanetti> mterry: so what do you propose?
<mterry> mzanetti, let me see if you can do anything with that information, given the current state of the LightDM plugin... hold on
<mzanetti> I could add a "hideUnpinned" property to the launcher api. then when you use that in the split greeter, set that to true somehow when the session is not running
<mterry> mzanetti, so it is exported via the "loggedIn" data property on the LightDM.UsersModel object
<mterry> mzanetti, so that should be simple to hook up to your hideUnpinned property, yeah
<mzanetti> ack
<greyback> Anyone have an opinion on QQmlListProperty versus QAbstractListModel? I preferred QQmlListProperty for simple lists of objects, but now I think about it, it just has a "list changed" signal - it doesn't inform the view more detail about what changed like QAbstractItemList does (dataChanged, itemAdded/Removed)
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah... QQmlListItem is pretty useless unless you want to create/change the list from qml
<mzanetti> err. QQmlListProperty
<greyback> mzanetti: so I'm seeing. But I never really liked creating a QAbstractListModel with a single roleName either, since the  role is kinda pointless
<mzanetti> yeah...
<mzanetti> I for one so far always ended up converting my QQmlListProperties into real models at some point
 * greyback takes note
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Cimi: how do you guys see https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/properVRangesCurrentScope/+merge/246465 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "see" in what way? it's a Needs-review MP?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah
<tsdgeos> and i need someone not me
<tsdgeos> to check if we actually want that :D
<tsdgeos> or not
<Saviq> ok, I'll check it out
<Cimi> Saviq, thx
<pstolowski> Cimi, hey! can we land https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/fix-temp-scopes/+merge/248235 ? did you have a chance to test it with your fix?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, today I noticed that when we open or switch to a scope, we load all results then we do collapse
<Cimi> pstolowski, seems to work, I am working on unity side
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what you mean load all results and then collapse?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, try with the kickstarter scope from the store
<pstolowski> Cimi, ok, cool
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you see the categories start populating, then it collapses
<Cimi> it starts expanded then collapse
<Cimi> maybe when we load scopes we should load just collapsed results at first, then load the rest later?
<paulliu> Seems mumble dies again?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: hmmm we load everything collapsed
<tsdgeos> or we should
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you record a video?
<Saviq> paulliu, yeah, it looks like
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTG6xPYmR48
<Cimi> also, this "hide manage dash and scroll right to the scope" isn't the best, but it is more a design thing
<Saviq> Cimi, I assigned you to the bug today, the one about "Enable location" being untranslated in our UI, we need to add a special setting type that will have the strings to translate hardcoded
<Cimi> Saviq, saw it
<Cimi> Saviq, I am still trying to do this test for the temp scope fix
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah sure, just wanted to let you know the desired approach
<Saviq> Cimi, this looks like we're leaving the first category expanded until there's more categories, which is per design, but I agree the visual glitches are not nice
<tsdgeos> Cimi: hmmm, that's weird, we default to non expanded for all categories, does this only happen on that scope or all?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, don't we have code that expands if there's only one category?
<Cimi> tsdgeos,  noticed only on that scope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, it might be that the scope registers the categories as they come in
<Cimi> it's tedg fault :P
<Saviq> instead of early in the reply
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmmm, can't find anything like that in the code tbh
<tedg> Cimi, Me? Temperature? It's nice here, not cloudy London.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, GSV.qml:236
<tedg> Cimi, Do you even remember what the sun is like anymore? ;-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and then GSV.qml:307-308
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one category == not expandable; == expanded
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but it has to match expandedCategoryId
<tsdgeos> expandedCategoryId is only set when clicking on see all
<Cimi> tedg, morning.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not really, height is selected based on bool expanded, which is always true if bool expandable is false
<Cimi> tedg, I forgot :(
<tedg> Cimi, You need to come visit!
<tsdgeos> ah right right
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not expandable means not collapsable either
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, it's just full-height always
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which means that if we're just getting one category, all results, then another category
<tsdgeos> yeah i think the code expects the categories not to change on runtime
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we load them all just to collapse them again
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> yeah, the scope API I'm afraid allows that, if not encourages
<Cimi> tedg, will come to see you and evan...
<tsdgeos> tedg: Saviq: so on https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity8/delay-indicator-start/+merge/241124 ? discard?
<tedg> I'm still +1 on it. I think it makes more sense. Doesn't fix that bug, but it should help.
<tedg> No reason to make Unity compete for resources.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: any idea why daniel didn't top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-fixes/+merge/248761 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: he probably just forgot... was sitting next to him when he told me he's ok with it
<tsdgeos> is he on holidays this week?
<mzanetti> don't think so... I guess having a swap day for travelling across the sea
<tsdgeos> ok, let's wait for him tomorrow then
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/improveLauncherTests/+merge/248919 alternatively?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yep, on my list
<mzanetti> lemme claim it
<tsdgeos> cool
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: so where are we on https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/swipe-dismiss-snap-decisions/+merge/233347 can you reproduce the errors Saviq mentions?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that seems fixed already, but he's got some other failures
<tsdgeos> i see
<Saviq> actually a hash sum mismatch for qmluitests, /me rebuilds
<Saviq> MacSlow, the ap test for lifecycle is sometimes flaky, don't worry about that
<MacSlow> Saviq, I assumed that after a few tries on my machines here
<Saviq> MacSlow, just start with kicking a jenkins rebuild next time
<mzanetti> mterry: ok. pushed the branch
<mzanetti> mterry: didn't change the appid/url thing for the reason of consistency. We use appId all over to identify items... not sure I want to do something else here
<mterry> mzanetti, OK makes sense.  Like I said, I was just half-remembering a conversation about that
<mterry> mzanetti, will review again, thanks!
<mzanetti> mterry: ah, I agree that we should collect split greeter based plugins in the Greeter dir. also that it should be another MP :D
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah it's grown beyond a thin layer on top of lightdm
<mzanetti> indeed
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-10
<tsdgeos> he lol
<tsdgeos> someone has translated Aim as if it was a word
<tsdgeos> not a chat network
<tsdgeos> so now i can give my "Propóisito" name
 * tsdgeos opens a bug
<seb128> why is that string even marked as translatable?
<tsdgeos> i dont' know
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/address-book-app/aim_is_not_aim/+merge/249161
<robertoper> Hi  I have a question about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session/+bug/1320356
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1320356 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "mir-session doesn't loads" [Critical,Confirmed]
<robertoper> Is there a workaround?
<Saviq> robertoper, there's not much detail on the bug, is it 'unity8-desktop-session-mir' that you have installed?
<robertoper> Yes of course
<Saviq> robertoper, so you say you're not even taken away from the lightdm screen? looks like unity-system-compositor never started
<Saviq> robertoper, if you could clear /var/log/lightdm, try again, and see if there are any interesting log messages there
<Saviq> robertoper, also, what's your GPU?
<robertoper> My GPU is GTS250
<robertoper> I see the log now
<Saviq> robertoper, that's nvidia?
<robertoper> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> robertoper, that would be your problem, proprietary drivers don't yet support Mir
<robertoper> I use nouveau because of tthis
<robertoper> sorry, but now I need to go, but I'll be back soon
<facubatista> Hola
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Cimi: this is what we wanted, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/hack_location_data_i18n/+merge/249174
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks good enough
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe add TODO/FIXME mentioning the bug#
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> pushed
<Cimi> I need help with this scope backend signal, if someone can...
<Cimi> trying to diggin in, blocked on C++ as usual
<Saviq> whoever made our CI jobs relatively stable again: THANK YOU :D
<Cimi> :D
<Cimi> who can help me with this model triggered method?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it was the fix for carousel not loading all its child, at least in qmluitests side
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i can help you, what do you need
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that I know we can get done, AP is something I didn't have heart to look into
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I want to fake this triggered method of the model
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if I understood, we need the preview widgets to emit a signal with an action (open_click) and an uri
<Cimi> tsdgeos, then we need to mock the model to react on this open_click / uri
<tsdgeos> the first already happens, no?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not in the mocks
<tsdgeos> Cimi: not in the mocks because there's no button
<tsdgeos> what you need to do is make the mock model return some button
<tsdgeos> and then preview will have a button
<tsdgeos> and then it'll happen
<tsdgeos> and call the triggered signal
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but not with open_click
<tsdgeos> Cimi: with whatever you set in your mock for it to do
<tsdgeos> you don't even need it to be open_click
<tsdgeos> you control the mock
<tsdgeos> so it can be "givemethisrandomscope"
<tsdgeos> and then from the mock if you get "givemethisrandomscope"
<tsdgeos> you do the openScope/gotoScope
<tsdgeos> no?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but somewhere I think the model calls givethisrandomscope
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so I read click scope code, and it calls open_click [uri]
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but in Preview.qml, to this onTriggered the model is called
<Cimi> tsdgeos, then I lost the track and I don't know how magically we have the openScope signal
<tsdgeos> ok, let me write it up somewhere
<mterry> dednick, heyo!  You reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-profiles/+merge/237155 back in the day -- it's been revived (with less features) and I wondered if you would mind giving it another go?
<tsdgeos> see if i can explain it well enough
<mterry> dandrader_, mzanetti: I'm looking for someone to review my greeter refactor branch.  It's a big one.  Do either of you have time this week?
<dandrader_> mterry, I would like to review it
<mzanetti> works for me :)
<mterry> dandrader_, awesome -- you actually had some comments in there before.  here's the link again: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-refactor/+merge/248829
<dandrader_> mterry, I will get to it at some point this week
 * dandrader_ claims the MP
<mterry> dandrader_, thanks!  I've tested it myself of course, but there is the high potential for regressions.  So don't be gentle  :)
<dandrader> I'm not know for my gentleness :)
<dandrader> known
<mterry> :)
<Cimi> mterry, I noticed that you can see the infographics on the passcode screen
<mterry> Cimi, in which branch?
<Cimi> mterry, rtm?
<mterry> Cimi, oh huh?  What do you mean by see it?  Like, it's sitting behind the pin entry screen?
<Cimi> mterry, not the entire infographics, just a edge of the circles
<Cimi> mterry, are passcode entry and the infographics horizontally on the same page?
<Cimi> mterry, in the case of the phone?
<Cimi> because tablet, yes
<mterry> Cimi, no not on same widget
<Cimi> mterry, well, in trunk you can see the inforgraphics circles go outside the screen
<mterry> Cimi, oh!  I see, the circles are so big, they overlap edge of screen and so they peek out from edge on the passcode entry?
<Cimi> mterry, yes http://i.imgur.com/X3TsyC9.jpg
<mterry> Cimi, ah thanks -- looks like some piece needs the clip: true property
<mterry> Cimi, will look at that today
<Cimi> mterry, the locker for sure
<Cimi> :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10159405/ does that make sense?
<mterry> Cimi, do you know if there's a bug for that overlap thing already?
<Cimi> mterry, probably not
<mterry> Cimi, i filed bug 1420336
<ubot5> bug 1420336 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Infographic bubbles can overlap edge of welcome screen, bleed into lockscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1420336
<dednick> mterry: sure. what was the reason behind the delay of it?
<mterry> dednick, design issues -- which still aren't resolved, so I took out any actual user-visible changes for the moment, but left the backend work, ready to be used (and will be used for a different effort: the split greeter)
<dednick> mterry: you dont seem to be testing the dynamic switching
<mterry> dednick, no...  well I'm not using it right now so I figured I'd skip that test
<dednick> mterry: heh. well that wont happen!
<mterry> I can see an argument for including a version of the test anyway
<mterry> dednick, what do you mean?
<dednick> mterry: i mean that when we eventually do use it, there wont be a test added. it's just assumed to work since the functionality exists.
<mterry> dednick, :)  I left a test with a skip() call at it's top for it.  But fair...
<mterry> dednick, let me do a version of that test that forces the change
<dednick> mterry: should be an easy one though. just merge two tests into one. testPluginInterfaceProfile1 & testPluginInterfaceProfile2
<mterry> dednick, wait...  I think I added one like that?
<mterry> let me look at branch again
<mterry> dednick, test_shellProfileChangesReachIndicators ?
<dednick> mterry: you added a test for the greeter changing the profile, but not the indicator manager.
<mterry> dednick, that goes through the manager
<mterry> dednick, greeter->manager->indicators
<mterry> Or actually greeter->model->manager->indicators
<dednick> mterry: hm. not exactly a unit test though
<mterry> dednick, I can test a switch in tests/plugins/Unity/Indicators/indicatorsmanagertest.cpp
<mterry> dednick, let me add one
<dednick> mterry: thanks
<mterry> dednick, done
<dednick> mterry: thanks.
<Saviq> mterry, there is a bug for the infographic bleed somewhere already... but for the life of me can't find it
<mterry> huh
<dandrader> mterry, taking a look at your greeter refactoring now
<dandrader> mterry, just run "make tryGreeter". I get a black screen on the left side. clicking the "show greeter" button has no visible effect. Is that expected?
<rubbie> anyone available here for my question ?
<rubbie> Running Unity 7.2.2 on Ubuntu 14.04 "trusty" ; I want an icon on the desktop (NOT in the Launcher), and this for all users. This must be achieved with command-line instructions only (no GUI manipulations)
<rubbie> hiya bschaefer
<bschaefer> rubbie, hello
<rubbie> I am trying to find a place with many people knowledgable about Unity tweakings
<rubbie> Running Unity 7.2.2 on Ubuntu 14.04 "trusty" ; I want an icon on the desktop (NOT in the Launcher), and this for all users. This must be achieved with command-line instructions only (no GUI manipulations)
<bschaefer> well each user has its own desktop
<bschaefer> as far as i know
<rubbie> yes, each user has his own $HOME/Desktop
<rubbie> but there are of course also system-wide settings
<rubbie> defaults
<rubbie> such as the Launcher contents
<bschaefer> the launcher stuff is all done based on /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<bschaefer> where it gets it icons and stuff
<rubbie> so I need to find out how, just like what's configured as default applications in the Launcher, how I can force an icon to appear on each user's desktop background
<rubbie> true, that's for the Launcher
<bschaefer> that im not sure about, maybe Trevinho knows?
<rubbie> How about getting an icon on the background of all users
<bschaefer> that im not sure about either :(
<bschaefer> rubbie, maybe this helps? http://askubuntu.com/questions/142159/desktop-shortcut-to-create-a-new-desktop-shortcut-doesnt-do-anything
<bschaefer> though im not super sure sorry!
<rubbie> thx bschaefer. The page at that URL describes how to place an application icon on one (not all) user's desktop via  mouse clicks ; altough that will work, I want it to be there per default for all users. So it needs to be set/forced in the system defaults, just like you do for the Launcher
<rubbie> some new people joined this group, so please allow me to re-phrase my question of some minutes ago : Running Unity 7.2.2 on Ubuntu 14.04 "trusty" ; I want an icon on the desktop (NOT in the Launcher), and this for all users. This must be achieved with command-line instructions only to have effect for all users (no GUI manipulations per user)
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie: I have a thought, but I don't know what restraints you may be under for this.  My thought is to use a script and get all directories under /home and then copy the file in question to /home/$(SOMEUSER)/Desktop, but this requires root to do this and also doesn't help if a new user is created.
<ChrisTownsend> And the file's owner will need to be changed to match who owns the particular home directory, otherwise it would be owned by root.
<rubbie> Chris, thx for responding. Indeed that's possible to do, my scripts manage the user creations and indeed could directly place the file in their $HOME/Desktop. However, since they own it, they could easily remove it as well.
<rubbie> Is there a way to lock what's in their $HOME/Desktop ? If I turn down the permissions of that directory and chown it to "root", won't that break anything ?
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie: If you change the ownership to root, then the user might not be able to access what is on the desktop.  I think you would need to play around with that to see how it would act.  But ~/Desktop is only there to put things on the desktop, so it shouldn't break anything else.
<rubbie> I wouldn't expect this way of working to break anything : the user I currently use, does not have a $HOME/Desktop
<rubbie> ok, let's give it a try
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie: Hmm, I thought it was there by default, but it may be created once something is placed in it.  But anyways, that should work by creating ~/Desktop.  Good luck!
<rubbie> noop : I create the $HOME/Desktop directory as root in the home-dir of a ordinary user ; but that user seemingly can simply 'rmdir' it again from his $HOME
<rubbie> ok, gotcha : of course, the 'rmdir' is not possible anymore if there is a file in the directory
<rubbie> "Directory not empty"
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie: Hmm, maybe make the permission of ~/Desktop something like 755 and owned by root.root.
<rubbie> yep, did that.
<rubbie> ok, I copied "/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop" into this user's $HOME/Desktop
<rubbie> It doesn't appear on its own on my currently opened desktop, so likely is only picked up during login
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie: Yeah, I think it's read a login if created from "underneath", ie, not the GUI.
<rubbie> or can I 're-init' my currently active window-manager so that it re-reads anything under the user's $HOME ?
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie: You might try "setsid unity", but it will basically reset your Unity session.
<rubbie> will try that now ; if I get disconnected, please bare with me for a minute, I will popup again ;-)
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie: Sure, I'll be here:)
<rubbie> ok, still there ; lots of flickering on the screen, but no new firefox icon on my desktop
<rubbie> ok, will go through a logout/login to see if that works
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie: Ok, I'm not sreally sure when that gets read.
<rubbie_> back
<rubbie_> did logout / login, but still no firefox icon on the desktop :-(
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie:  Strange.  I wonder if it's due to the permissions.
<rubbie_> hmm ... didn't I read somewhere that a file in $HOME/Desktop requires execute permissions in order to show up ?
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie_: Maybe.  This is a little out of my domain.  But try it and see.
<rubbie_> ok, added execute permissions (755 now)
<rubbie_> the 'setsid unity' didn't do it, trying logout/login again
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie_: Yeah, the folder definitely needs world execute permissions if owned by root.
<rubbie> back
<rubbie> still no icon on the desktop :-(
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie: Well, not sure.  On my Trusty system, my files/icons are in ~/Desktop with the folder being owned by my user and the permissions set to 755.  Not sure what happens if owned by root.
<rubbie> what's especially frustrating, is that there is little or no documentation about how to configure things via CLI and not via GUI
<rubbie> Chris, ok, will try that indeed; let's start with having all owned by the user itself, if that doesn't work then there is something else misconfigured
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie: As another data point, if I just copy a file into ~/Desktop, then it shows up immediately.
<rubbie> both $HOME/Desktop and the file "firefox.desktop" inside it, are now owned by the user (and group) itself
<rubbie> nothing appears by itself on my desktop
<rubbie> will do logout/login once more ...
<rubbie_> noop, still no icon
<rubbie_> is there any logfile that gets populated with messages from my session startup ?
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie_: Dang, it must be some other configuration mucking with this.
<rubbie_> hopefully it contains meaningfull reasons about that desktop icon
<rubbie_> gotcha !
<rubbie_> I work in a language different from English ...
<rubbie_> so $HOME/Desktop is not named like that (English name) , but exists under another name (= 'Desktop' translated in my own language)
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie_: Yeah, there are 3 possible files to look in: ~/.cache/upstart/{gnome-session.log | gnome-session-Unity.log | unity7.log}
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie_: Ah, I see.
<rubbie_> I moved the "$HOME/Desktop/firefox.desktop" in that one, and poof it appears on my screen
<rubbie_> Chris, thx a lot for that info about the logfiles, will tatoe it immediately !
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie_: Cool.  So it seems you can try to fiddle with permissions and try to get it to work the way you want it.  Best of luck!
<rubbie> Chris , if you're still there : might be usefull to inform you that the file under $HOME/Desktop indeed needs execute permissions
<rubbie> If not, then an icon appears, but with some letters in it, not the well-know firefox icon ; as soon as I add the execute permissions, the icon changes to the correct firefox icon
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie: Ok, good to know.
<rubbie> furthermore, all still works as expected if the ownership of the $HOME/Desktop (and contents) is 'root'
<rubbie> so: goal achieved !
<ChrisTownsend> rubbie: Great!
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-11
<liuxg> alexabreu, ping
<tsdgeos> dednick: ping
<tsdgeos> unping
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wassup?
<tsdgeos> you sure that's the duplicate?
<tsdgeos> regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1418505
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1385331 in Canonical System Image "duplicate for #1418505 Notification LED stays on when no messages in notification center" [High,In progress]
<tsdgeos> i mean the duplicate is marked as fix released
<tsdgeos> but this still happens
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's a indicator-messages task that's not fix released
<tsdgeos> aahh
<tsdgeos> i see
<Saviq> which is basically bug #1412779
<ubot5> bug 1385331 in Canonical System Image "duplicate for #1412779 Notification LED stays on when no messages in notification center" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385331
<Saviq> which is a duplicate
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> oh man
<tsdgeos> why does platform-api doesn't build parallel?
<tsdgeos> greyback: ping
<greyback> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> greyback: i built https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtubuntu/port-to-mirclient/+merge/245164 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/platform-api/expose-mir-connection/+merge/245054 on the pohne and now everything is crashing like mad
<tsdgeos> anything i may be missing?
<greyback> tsdgeos: you're building the packages I guess. Maybe merge their trunks? Nothing obvious coming to mind
<tsdgeos> i think i merged everything
<tsdgeos> let me check
<greyback> hasn't been any qtubuntu change this year anyway
<greyback> platform got a few fixes, nothing I would expect impacts input
<greyback> Does every app crash on startup? Or only if you interact with it?
<tsdgeos> yeah everything is merged
<tsdgeos> well unity8 is crashing
<greyback> ah
<tsdgeos> so ca'n't see anything
<tsdgeos> and i guess the compositor is crashing too
<tsdgeos> since i can't even see the spinning ubuntu
<greyback> unity8 doesn't use qtubuntu
<greyback> but it does use part of platform-api - the sensors bit
<greyback> it could be the ABI change requiring qtmir rebuild
<tsdgeos> let me see if a qtmir rebuild helps
<dandrader> mzanetti, did you see those failures? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/438/?
<dandrader> mzanetti, could that be related to the changes in lp:~mzanetti/unity8/saveRestoreWindowSizePosition?
<mzanetti> dandrader: no, haven't seem them yet. but yes, I believe it's the same issue as you reported
<mzanetti> dandrader: which I just fixed a minute ago
<mzanetti> normally on a device ~/.cache/unity8 exists because main.cpp (or something triggered by that) creates it
<mzanetti> however, the test alone didn't do that and failed if you ran it on a clean device (or wiped ~/.cache first
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how do I create a qvariantmap with a qvariantmap inside?
<tsdgeos> just create it?
<tsdgeos> QVariantMap a; QVariantMap b; a["moo"] = b;
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I was trying http://paste.ubuntu.com/10171978/
<tsdgeos> second one doesn't have to be a qvariantmap btw
<tsdgeos> it has to be a qvariantlist
<tsdgeos> see https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/testFor1316660
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/testFor1316660/+merge/249210
<Cimi> tsdgeos, well, I can just reuse that button then
<Cimi> as I need one to click
<tsdgeos> you'll need to give it some more info though, i didn't fill in the other fields
<tsdgeos> since my code is just good enough to have them on screeen
<tsdgeos> i mean there's no id for example
<tsdgeos> but yeah you can reuse that
<tsdgeos> and if you can review the MR it'd be even awesomer :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, can you add buttonData["id"] = "open_click" ?
<Cimi> or well, I can since I will need other stuff...
<Cimi> nevermind...
<tsdgeos> ok :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: come one... now approve it already
<tsdgeos> greyback: i rebuilt qtmir too
<tsdgeos> nothing :/
<greyback> tsdgeos: that's v strange
<tsdgeos> maybe i messed up somewhere
<tsdgeos> will try again
<greyback> don't spend too much time at it, the MR needs fixing anyway
<tsdgeos> greyback: is UbuntuWindow::moveResize being gone in https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtubuntu/port-to-mirclient/+merge/245164 very bad? or the code that was there basically did nothing and the result is the same?
<greyback> tsdgeos: it never did anything. I'd keep the stub in though, as it needs to be implemented once mir supports it
<tsdgeos> the stub is there
<tsdgeos> just no code
<tsdgeos> and a todo
<greyback> no change needed there then so
<greyback> it's to allow clients resize their own windows
<tsdgeos> ok
<greyback> which we've never needed on phone/tablet so far
<tsdgeos> so from a "i know nothing about this" pov the code looks ok-ish
<greyback> sounds good to me
<tsdgeos> i've done some comments that are more from the "let's make the code nicer"
<tsdgeos> like he has some casts he doesn't need and stuff
<dandrader> mzanetti, approved, thanks
<greyback> tsdgeos: cool. the functional testing will be the more important part, to ensure gestures and stuff all work as before
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so something like that is correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10172979/
<Cimi> I see "no such signal", but should be in the interface... :/
<tsdgeos> greyback: now i have it running
<greyback> tsdgeos: what changed?
<tsdgeos> i installed too many packagers before and something broke when tried to fix it
<tsdgeos> like i installed *.deb
<greyback> ah
<tsdgeos> and it includes qtmir-desktop
<tsdgeos> and kaboom
<greyback> ah yeah
<greyback> have done that myself manys a time
<greyback> sorry, should've thought of that as a possible shoot-yourself-in-the-foot
<mterry> Woah.  is launchpad down?
<greyback> mterry: works for me
<mterry> Huh, my browsers can't get to it
<MacSlow> mterry, lp works for me too
<mterry> Let me try resetting my internet
<greyback> larsu: hey, would you have any idea, with the GTK mir backend, is there a way to stop it drawing client-side window decorations?
<mterry> Yup, that fixed it
<larsu> greyback: tell the app you're running unity. Many apps don't care, though
<greyback> larsu: I want to run it with Mir though - but just to play with server-side decoration
<larsu> greyback: hm, what do you mean?
<larsu> gtk's client side decorations are totally up to the app. It's just another widget you pack
<larsu> so there's really no way to disable them for all apps
<greyback> larsu: right now, if I run a GTK app on Mir, the app draws it's own decorations. As if the backend decided to do it for the app
<larsu> oh wait, really?
 * larsu is confused
 * larsu asks attente
<greyback> that's what I'm seeing anyway
<dandrader> mterry, hey, in greeter-refactor, I noticed you removed the behavior that animated the LoginList resize. So when you show the vkb in the test the LoginList jumps up immediately. Is it also like that on a tablet or does it appear to be animated (becasue maybe the reported kbd rect grows and shrinks along with the internal ubuntu-keyboard animation)
<dandrader> mterry, I'm asking that because I'm still flashing my tablet :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, did you se before? ^^
<tsdgeos> Cimi: hmmm see what?
<tsdgeos> i guess not
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so something like that is correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10172979/
<Cimi> I see "no such signal", but should be in the interface... :/
<tsdgeos> something like tha tyes
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you're getting that error?
<Cimi> yes
<tsdgeos> void triggered(QString const&, QString const&, QVariantMap const&);
<tsdgeos> fix your signature
<tsdgeos> in the connection
<mterry> dandrader, hrm that may not have been an intentional drop, let me look
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes works, thanks!
<Cimi> learning bit of c++ a day keeps saviq away
<Saviq> lol
<Cimi> :))
<tsdgeos> greyback: so anything in particular you'd want me to manual test on that MR?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, to get scopes from previewmodel, can I use Scopes *scopes = dynamic_cast<Scopes*>(parent()); ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: no, see who is the parent
<tsdgeos> Cimi: pass it down as another param in the constructor and that's it
<mterry> dandrader, restored the behavior -- that was just a merge mistake
<mterry> dandrader, thanks for the catch  :-/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<dandrader> now my N10 won't turn on...
<Saviq> dandrader, if it drained, it will take a good half hour on a high-current (2A) charger to recover
<greyback> tsdgeos: main things I'b be concerned with are gestures, and keyboard input on desktop. Tapping around should just work as before
<Cimi> tsdgeos, in scope.ccp we have this return new PreviewStack; which then creates the previewmodel
<dandrader> Saviq, I was flashing it and the flash tool tried to reboot it after pushing the images. that's when the N10 dropped dead. but who knows, maybe it has no battery left indeed. it's been ages since I last played with it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so your advice is calling PreviewStack(this) then moving the parent down the line?
<dandrader> Saviq, something is very wrong. while charging, all of a sudden display turns on, big full battery  icon shows up, then big empty battery icon, then rotating ubuntu logo (like from usc), then display turns off
<dandrader> Saviq, then the whole things repeats itself after a minute. seem to be in some sort of reboot loop
<tsdgeos> greyback: don't have the desktop setup to try
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yeah
<Saviq> dandrader, the "full" batter is just charging indication probably, it doesn't actually convey the charge level
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok, leave that
<Saviq> dandrader, try getting it into fastboot (power+vol...left?) and leave it there for a while
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, at least now it's responding to power button presses. got into fastboot
<Saviq> dandrader, if you go 'start' it should boot into ubuntu
<Saviq> dandrader, it's in a reboot loop because nothing clears the "go into recovery" flag, 'cause recovery dies
<dandrader> Saviq, is says "Downloading...." under the robot. is that right?
<dandrader> Saviq,  s/right/expected
<Saviq> dandrader, no, it went into download mode, I think you might've gotten into download mode instead of fastboot (which are really similar)
<Saviq> dandrader, use the other vol button when powering up ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, booted into ubuntu successfully now. thanks for the tip
<MacSlow> does anyone here know which package provides the python-import-module "ubuntuuitoolkit"?
<Saviq> dandrader, think it'd make sense to file a bug, we should not get into a reboot loop like that, our recovery should probably clear the recovery flag as soon as it got it
<Saviq> MacSlow, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... in that case dpkg and grep failed me... thanks
<MacSlow> what is "Binder_2" and why would it create a 99% load on the device?
<Saviq> MacSlow, it's android's kernel IPC
<MacSlow> hm
<Saviq> MacSlow, shouldn't hog CPU unless it's actually chugging data around
<Saviq> dandrader, there's a conflict on lp:~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/shellRotation
<dandrader> Saviq, when merging it with trunk, you mean?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, if I can't solve it I will ask Eleo
<Cimi> tsdgeos, chaining down doesn't seem to work well for me... having issues with parents http://paste.ubuntu.com/10174489/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: hmm
<tsdgeos> pass it as additional parametero
<tsdgeos> otherwise when previewstack creates previewmodel
<tsdgeos> this is is not a scopes
<tsdgeos> -s
<tsdgeos> mterry: tbh i don't think it really matters much, i mean we're swiping the greeter, it's not like it's the most performance critical part of the phone
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: performance discussion around clipping in https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/bleeding-infographic/+merge/249223 if you want to jump in
<tsdgeos> paulliu: there?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> paulliu: did you mention you wanted https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/notification_helper/+merge/249211 to be reviewed by some people from QA? or can i just approve it?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: Because they will use it. So I'd like to see if they like it.
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i'll give my approval but not top approve letting them comment
<tsdgeos> paulliu: maybe you should subscribe them
<tsdgeos> so they know there's stuff for them to do
<paulliu> tsdgeos: yes. ok. I'll do.
<Cimi> tsdgeos, changed something, but other c++ errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/10174764/
<Cimi> oh no
<Cimi> hold on
 * tsdgeos holds
<Saviq> Cimi, the actual errors are usually more useful than patches, this way tsdgeos doesn't need to compile with his eyes :P
<greyback> tsdgeos: I replied to the MR. A single clip shouldn't have any big impact, so I don't object to that change. If doing the same task without clipping is much more complex, it's probably not worth the code complexity
<Cimi> Saviq, I want at least give it a try for myself :)
<Cimi> but yeah
<tsdgeos> greyback: fwiw i wasn't objecting to clipping, i was just arguing to leave the clipping on all the time :D
<Saviq> greyback, so, it's probably better to just clip: true
<tsdgeos> but it's just arguing for the arguing
<Saviq> greyback, no point in turning it on/off?
<greyback> Saviq: probably yeah
<Saviq> mterry, ↑
<greyback> if Greeter offscreen, it should be marked invisible, in which case the whole thing has zero impact
<greyback> one thing I keep meaning to do is set everything under the greeter as invisible while greeter is occluding it, would stop that jank in the infographics animation on startup
<mterry> Saviq, OK
<mterry> greyback, if greeter is offscreen, it is invisible
<greyback> mterry: good
<greyback> would be even nicer if we unloaded Greeter, to release its resources
<greyback> but not a huge deal
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, we tried that, but it's not worth it on phone, the greeter is up too often
<greyback> sounds likely yeah
<Saviq> greyback, destroying it and recreating all the time
<tsdgeos> mterry: your greeter-refactor branch is a tag-hell, can you run ./strip-tags.py on it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, when free, you could have a look at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/452/?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that seems to be our last flaky qml test
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J4TWDQDuhU :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i added a tryCompare in one of my branches
<tsdgeos> should maybe hopefully fix that
<tsdgeos> gievn that i don't have anything slow enought o reproduce that error
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lemme loop
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the branch i mean is https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/testFor1316660/+merge/249210
<Saviq> kks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: btw the rtm branch has a few dead tags, not sure we care
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they're not dead according to strip_tags actually, bzr weird as usual
<Saviq> tsdgeos, meaning that they actually refer to a valid revision
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, saw that video :D
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, mterry, lp:~dandrader/unity8/fixSurfaceActiveFocus and lp:~mterry/unity8/tutorial-new-screens conflict, please either rebase one on the other or let me know which should I leave out from the silo
<mterry> Saviq, dandrader|lunch: I'll try rebasing mine
<Saviq> tx
<mterry> Saviq, done
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so I sent scopes down, but I also need to emit openScope signal from scope
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I might send Scope instead, but I have then the problem of getting Scopes from it
<seb128> can I run a qt5 app from a vt and get it to display under the mir demo server?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: add a scopes() getter to scope
<tsdgeos> return dynamic_cast<Scopes*>(parent());
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I was doing dynamic_cast<Scopes*>(m_scope->parent()); inside the previewmodel
<tsdgeos> it's not nice, but it's a mock :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but this was not working, why?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it should
<tsdgeos> all the scope objects are forced to have Scopes as parent
<tsdgeos> what problem did you have?
<Cimi> cannot dynamic_cast ‘((PreviewModel*)this)->PreviewModel::m_scope->Scope::<anonymous>.unity::shell::scopes::ScopeInterface::<anonymous>.QObject::parent()’ (of type ‘class QObject*’) to type ‘class Scopes*’ (target is not pointer or reference to complete type)
<Cimi>      Scopes *scopes = dynamic_cast<Scopes*>(m_scope->parent());
<Cimi> I suspect I need cast something
<tsdgeos> #include "fake_scopes.h"?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, this compiles
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how did you get it was missing an include?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: because it was complaining it can't cast qobject to scopes
 * Cimi trying to learn c++ here
<tsdgeos> because it didn't know scopes *is* a qobject
<tsdgeos> since the include was missing and thus it couldn't
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but fake_scope.h was included
<tsdgeos> sure fake_scope only defines Scope, not Scopes
<Cimi> I see
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> gracias
<tsdgeos> well there's a forward declaration saying
<tsdgeos> "there will be eventually a class named Scopes"
<tsdgeos> but that's all
<Cimi> tsdgeos, now can I emit openScope from the previewModel?
<tsdgeos> Q_EMIT myscope->openScope(something);
<tsdgeos> something is probably another scope, no?
<tsdgeos> so Q_EMIT myscope->openScope(myscope->scopes()->getScopeFromAll("SomeotherScope"))
<tsdgeos> or something like that
<tsdgeos> that actually compiles D:
<Saviq> mterry, resubmit the MP please
<Saviq> with the prerequisite
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok works! tomorrow the test finally :)
<tsdgeos> :)
<mterry> Saviq, guh right
<mterry> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/bleeding-infographic/+merge/249223 could also be squeezed in maybe
<mterry> Saviq, try now
<Encrypt> Hello there o/
<Encrypt> Hi tedg o/
<Encrypt> Im coming to bother you people with the GMainLoop and the MessagingMenu :D
<Encrypt> I thought about what tedg_ told me last time
<Encrypt> SO, I think I understood what I have to do to add a gsource to the GMainLoop using an idle_source_add (or something like that)
<Encrypt> But, I'm still wondering how to deal with the messaging menu
<Encrypt> That is to say how to deal with "messaging_menu_app_append_source()"
<Encrypt> Because I noticed that I have to stop the loop to add the event
<tedg> You don't have to stop the loop as much as append the source in the same thread.
<tedg> So if you do the idle_source_add(), you can append in that function.
<tedg> That will execute in the same thread as the mainloop.
<Encrypt> Oh!
<Encrypt> Ok!
<Encrypt> I hadn't understood it like that
<Encrypt> Let's give it a try :p
<Encrypt> By the way...
<Encrypt> I discovered the editor "Atom" yesterday
<Encrypt> It works pretty well! :)
<Encrypt> For those who want to have a look
<Encrypt> https://atom.io/
<mterry> Does anyone here run xmir on their desktop?
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Do you mean to run an X app on the Unity 8 desktop?
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, I'm just trying to start with running normal unity7 desktop
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, I can run that mostly fine
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, but it crashes when I start chromium
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, and am trying to see if I'm alone or if there are workarounds or what
<Encrypt> tedg, Am I doing it right now?
<Encrypt> tedg, http://pastebin.com/ZqcLTm31
<Encrypt> The only thing I'm not sure about is line 44
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Oh, ok.  I don't do that.  Where are you getting xmir from?
<Encrypt> It seems that I can't really give an array of gpointer to this kind of function
<Encrypt> BTW, notifications don't work anymore :/
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: I run Xmir to run X apps in Unity 8, so it's a different use case than what you are doing.
<Encrypt> But that might be related to the data[2] thing
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, just getting it from vivid
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Ok, not sure about that then.
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, that's fair, thanks anyway!  :)
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Sorry I couldn't be more help:)
 * Encrypt should use a structure
<tedg> Encrypt, You probably want to create everything on the thread.
<tedg> Encrypt, So instead of creating, and then running it. You want the function on the thread to create everything.
<Encrypt> Hum
<Encrypt> Apparently it work
<Encrypt> Fine then
<tedg> And yes, a structure would be good. You also need to free some of the memory.
<Encrypt> tedg, Then, what I don't understand is how to do that
<tedg> Also, you can't pass memory that is allocated in the stack between threads. I needs to be on the heap.
<Encrypt> How could an external function call the thread?
<Encrypt> I'm confused
<tedg> Your mm_notify function would, in theory, be called by the non-Glib thread.
<tedg> So then it needs to pass of the data to the GLib thread.
<Encrypt> <tedg> Also, you can't pass memory that is allocated in the stack between threads. // Are you talking about run_mmloop?
<tedg> No mm_notify()
<Encrypt> Ok
<tedg> An mm_rm_entry()
<Encrypt> tedg, It works _o/
<tedg> Woot!
<Encrypt> Yep :p
<Encrypt> tedg, Thanks for your help! :)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-12
<Cimi> tsdgeos, morning
<tsdgeos> Cimi: hey
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i installed the bbc scope on the N4 but still not showing in the scope list after a reboot, any clue why?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, huuh, no
<Saviq> pstolowski, any idea ↑?
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> so i have to pkcon *not* as sudo
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pstolowski: ↑
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, oh, so you've installed it manually?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah yeah, pkcon install-local, otherwise you installed for root
<Saviq> greyback_, there's a needs fixin' from you on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/saveRestoreWindowSizePosition/+merge/247840, that still correct?
<greyback_> Saviq: not any more
<Saviq> t
<Saviq> x
<Cimi> tsdgeos, now my doubt is... what will be in charge of adding temp scopes to the temp scopes list?
<Saviq> we'll have an (almost, but that expected) all green landing for the first time in a long time ;P
<mzanetti> *drumroll*
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and also when to call activate
<tsdgeos> Cimi: "what is the temp scopes list" for you?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you never call activate, you just click the button on the preview
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I mean on the mock and in dash.qml
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what is activate supposed to do?
<tsdgeos> it already does it, no? call triggered
<tsdgeos> i don't see what you want to change there
<Cimi> tsdgeos, in itemClicked inside GSV, we call activate
<Cimi> not triggered or sth
<Cimi> or open scope
<tsdgeos> but that's not the preview, weren't we doing the preview case?
<tsdgeos> activate is just fine, there's a test for it that already works
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes, so I was wondering if on this openScope I have to also call activate or just closing the previous scope
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what is activate compared to open?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: activate is something we call on the scope because the user did something
<tsdgeos> Cimi: open is something the scope tells us because the user did something
<tsdgeos> acivate is a slot, open is a signal
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, in the scopes mock, do we want to do sth on closeScope?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yes, we want to make sure it is one of the scopes we told the ui to open
<tsdgeos> like we're doing now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, on close
<tsdgeos> yes?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I can try calling delete or removing the scope from the temp scopes list, or allScope too
<tsdgeos> don't delete
<tsdgeos> don't remove it from allScope
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> what is the temp scopes list?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I think a list of opened temp scopes
<tsdgeos> what you mean you think? isn't that a variable you created?
<tsdgeos> but yes, if you have a list of all opened temp scopes, check the scope is there, assert if not and remove it from the list
<tsdgeos> sounds like a good plan
<Cimi> tsdgeos, pawel did :)
<Cimi> not me
<Cimi> anyway let me see then what he does
<tsdgeos> pawel added code to our mock?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so the borked aspect ratio is SDK's fault
<tsdgeos> digging a bit more
 * Saviq waves fist!
<tsdgeos> breaks when setting the color: attribute
<Saviq> oh
<Saviq> so the colorize shader is goof
<tsdgeos> i guess some gl magic happens somehwere that doesn't work much
<Saviq> or something
<tsdgeos> what, QtLocation has an Icon QML Type
<tsdgeos> what can go wrong with that name ... D:
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> biab, testing desktop and food
<mzanetti> Saviq: what's the eta on silo 4? looking good already or not tested yet?
<Saviq> mzanetti, just the testplan remaining
<mzanetti> cool. then I won't rebase stuff for silo 0 now
<Cimi> I have tags, please check in your branches too
<tsdgeos> Cimi: run fast!
<tsdgeos> :D
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> Tagminator will come for me
<tsdgeos> i cleaned mine yesterday
<tsdgeos> so did mterry
<tsdgeos> i think paul still has one that needs cleaning
<Cimi> ok I cleaned
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10186287/ :/
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> fixing
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok I got your branch approved, now is your turn to needfix mine :P
<tsdgeos> Cimi: saw it, give me a sec :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's just a warning, I'm not gonna block the silo on this, but please clean it up
<mzanetti> ack
<tsdgeos> is there a way to change the grid units from qml'
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> probably not
<tsdgeos> or there is
<Cimi> tsdgeos, mmm maybe if you override sdk definition
<Cimi> tsdgeos, like importing something that overrides units.gu
<tsdgeos> units.gridUnit = 30; just works :D
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> bravo
<tsdgeos> guys, ideas for testing https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/attributeAspectRatio/+merge/249472 that doesn't actually involve checking the division is right?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you check the aspect ratio?
<Cimi> instead of checking the actual division, you check the result
<tsdgeos> you mean diving width/height? but that's just checking math works, no?
<Cimi> not sure it makes sense, I need contextr
<tsdgeos> it'd be like checking height is units.gu(2)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: context is https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197105998/out.png, see the bbc logo
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you could check that the locale is not polish :D
<Cimi> i'm thinking btw
<Saviq> mzanetti, will reminders ask me for an account on every start? ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: since you seem to have the 3 devices, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/attributeAspectRatio/+merge/249472 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will you file a bug with the SDK then?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: undecided
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tbh we're setting the height, and i am not sure there's any guarantee that the width will be accordingly changed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is there not?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, FWIW, as you said it worked fine without color...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well it doesn't "work fine"
<tsdgeos> it just behaves different
<tsdgeos> i.e. you end up with lots of empty space
<tsdgeos> in the top/bottom (i.e. the image doesn't grow)
<tsdgeos> so there's defenitely a bug
<tsdgeos> i'm just not sure what the bug really is :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "Icon does not preserve aspect ratio" ;)
<Saviq> or "does not behave like Image" :P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: right, but that can perfectly be by design
<tsdgeos> the only bug i can see is
<tsdgeos> adding color: changes the behaviour
<tsdgeos> i can file two and see if it ever gets any traction :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I'd say it should behave intuitively, which is to preserve AR unless you tell it not to :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, same as Image
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what you could do (fasten seatbelts) is to create a QML image in your test, reusing the Icon's url, and check if your icon matches the aspect ratio of the Image
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's just that image doesn't preserve the AR :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure it does if you only give it one dimension
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nope
<Saviq> hmm?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq might be an sdk bug
<Cimi> if it doesn't preserve
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10186800/
<tsdgeos> gives you http://i.imgur.com/9KtUmLq.png
<Cimi> tsdgeos, maybe is the fillMode
<tsdgeos> i know it's the fillMode
<Cimi> try with PreserveAspectFit
<tsdgeos> i'm just saying that you can't say Icon should preserve aspect ratio like Image does by default
<tsdgeos> since Image doesn't
<tsdgeos> Cimi: there's no fillMode in Icon {}
<Cimi> tsdgeos, did you try the same code adding fillMode: Image.PreserveAspectFit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, my bad
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but for Image
<Saviq> Cimi, we're good here, thanks ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: does it?
<mzanetti> it shouldn't
<Saviq> yeah, it just keeps implicitFoo
<Cimi> Saviq, why it shouldn't adding that fillMode?
<Saviq> Cimi, because we're talking about the default behaviour
<tsdgeos> Cimi: please drop the scopeThatOpenedScope variable
<Saviq> anyone else got "fat thursday" today? ;)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq fillMode: Image.PreserveAspectFit preserves the aspect ratio
<Cimi> I just tested
<tsdgeos> Cimi: we know
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, thanks for helping
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it is not what we were discussing though
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if by fat thursday you mean "omelette day", yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's actually a PL tradition, somewhere during the carnival period there's a Thursday during which people eat all kinds of unhealthy pastries :P
<tsdgeos> yeah it'd be the same
<tsdgeos> we just eat omelette :D
<Saviq> oh ok
<Cimi> Saviq, we have all those fat days in italy
<mzanetti> ah yeah, we do have that, but its more the "insane thusday" here
<Cimi> Saviq, we have those sweets http://www.enricarocca.com/files/foto_4.jpg
<Saviq> tsdgeos, grep for Icon please and do this in other places (like in emblem we need it for sure)
<Cimi> well, I don't have them here :'(
<tsdgeos> though actually it seems we should be eating omelette of sausages http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dijous_gras
<tsdgeos> can't compute
<Saviq> Cimi, looks similar http://www.interwellness.pl/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/T%C5%82usty_Czwartek.jpg
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, let me check
<Saviq> Cimi, and http://agatagotuje.pl/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/DSC_0073-1024.jpg
<Cimi> Saviq, filled with cream? looks delish
<Cimi> yeah they are the same!!!
<Saviq> Cimi, traditionally filled with rose fruit jam
<Saviq> well, actually depends on the region
<Saviq> but those are the best ;P
<mzanetti> Ich bin ein Berliner!
<mzanetti> :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, for your test, if you really want one I'd do as I said
<Cimi> tsdgeos, have an Image in the test with PreserveAspectFit and compare its width with your icon width
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yeah, i thought about that but i'm not sure i'm testing anything else other than the division works
<Cimi> tsdgeos, well you don't check the division, you check the result
<Cimi> inside Icon you could replace the division with something else, but if it works the test will not fail
<Cimi> I'd personally try that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so for those other Icon { } we have around, if they specify height and width we're fine, even if they are not "respecting" the aspect ratio of the image, we assume that whoever provides the image will abide to the AR defined in the code, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, where we had both, we're forcing square usually
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but there's a bunch where we want to keep AR (indicator panel, emblem, attributes come to mind)
<tsdgeos> yeah, checking
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, i'll see if i can get something that makes sense
<Cimi> Saviq, how is fat thursday in pl? I'm gonna text Ola hoping she'll bring something home tonight :)
<Saviq> Cimi, "tłusty czwartek"
<Cimi> Saviq, dziekuje bardzo
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-cmake-sql-warnings/+merge/249478
<Saviq> mzanetti, tx
<Cimi> tsdgeos, fixed
<tsdgeos> yep, asw
<dandrader> flashed my phone, then build unity8 trunk + some branch and installed it there
<dandrader> tsdgeos , now unity8-dash is stuck in the splash screen. other apps launch normally
<dandrader> tsdgeos any ideas?
<Saviq> dandrader, that persistent? if you go restart unity8-dash?
<Saviq> dandrader, we've seen quite a bunch of dbus-related lockups recently :/
<Saviq> paulliu, that failure is very much related unity8.shell.tests.test_screenshots.ScreenShotTestCase.test_take_screenshot
<dandrader> Saviq, right, restarting unity8-dash solves it
<dandrader> Saviq, but if you restart everyone (sudo restart lightdm) it does not
<Saviq> dandrader, yay for races
<dandrader> Saviq, some race condition of sorts
<dandrader> yeah
<paulliu> Saviq: yeah.. I just correct it. Sorry.
<paulliu> Saviq: I loaded another branch's build results..
<paulliu> Too many tabs..
<Saviq> kk
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Hey, who should I poke to get some reviews of MP's I have for Unity 8?
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, ideally, no one, but I can ping some for you: tsdgeos, Cimi, dandrader, greyback_, mterry, mzanetti, MacSlow|lunch, dednick, paulliu ;)
<Saviq> ↑↑↑
<paulliu> ChrisTownsend: I'll do.
<paulliu> Because I'm not very busy.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, just a request: please name the branches after the things they fix, not just the bug#
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ok, sure, I will do that.  Do you want those branches renamed now or just for future branches?
<ChrisTownsend> paulliu: Ok, thanks!
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, just for future ref :)
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Gotcha
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you need a commit message https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-open-new-scope-from-tmp/+merge/249471
<Cimi> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> Cimi: dashTempScopeItem.backClicked(); is cheating
<tsdgeos> Cimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10188539/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/attributeAspectRatio/+merge/249472/comments/618063
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the title you mean the "BBC" ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, there's no title even
<Saviq> tsdgeos, krillin is leftmost, compare with the other two
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's no title label
<Saviq> brb, lost adb, gotta reboot
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> that's very weird
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you want me to click on the button instead?>
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: of course
<tsdgeos> Cimi: see the paste
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, pushed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the indicators are basically abusing the thing
<tsdgeos> it's a square icon
<tsdgeos> AFAICS
<tsdgeos> i mean battery
<tsdgeos> that or i can't find the icnon we're using
<tsdgeos> that may also be
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's not square
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you know the exact file we're using?
<Saviq> /usr/share/icons/suru/status/scalable/battery-060-charging.svg for example
<tsdgeos> because image://theme/battery-full-charged-symbolic,battery-full-charging-symbolic,gpm-battery-full,gpm-battery-100,battery-full-charged,battery-full-charging makes it a bit hard to find
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that would be /usr/share/icons/suru/status/scalable/battery-full-charged-symbolic.svg
<Saviq> which is a symlink to /usr/share/icons/suru/status/scalable/battery-charged.svg
<tsdgeos> ok, so i was seeing the wrong icon then
<tsdgeos> there's no implicitHeight for svg files
<tsdgeos> he he
<Saviq> d'oh
<Saviq> and why's that, pray tell?
<tsdgeos> because they have no size
<tsdgeos> it's scalable
<tsdgeos> so no size
<tsdgeos> it's a bit convoluted
<tsdgeos> Saviq: on krillin
<tsdgeos> how did you try the patch?
<tsdgeos> because on rtm the CardCreator patch doesn't apply directly
<tsdgeos> wonder if that's what made you lose stuff
<tsdgeos> or was it vivid on krillin?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, vivid
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I x-built a proper package
<Saviq> and tried on the three devices
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> let me try krillin here then
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: wops :D https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-api/scopes-close-scope/+merge/248725 doesn't build
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, uhm, looking
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, fixed
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: this is a hell of a conflcit :D https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/inputinfo/+merge/248407/comments/618108
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: interesting... I don't even tough those files
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> maybe it's a criss cross or soemthgin?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ah... it's based on top of ShellRotation
<tsdgeos> ah
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: forgot the prereq it seems. but this is not meant to go into trunk atm
<dandrader> "Author: handsome_feng<445865575@qq.com>" <- this guy need to configure his bzr environment, that can't be right :)
<seb128> grrrrr unity8, sometime switching between vt and unity8 leads to a system where ctrl-alt-fn stops working
<Saviq> seb128, that's grrrrr mir, rather
<Saviq> and the reason why greyback_ has two laptops with him all the time ;P
<seb128> Saviq, do you know if that's a known issue?
<seb128> guess so
<Saviq> seb128, I kinda believe it's known I think
<Saviq> seb128, mostly because it's the display server on the current vt that needs to handle the ctrl+alt+fn switch, and when it stops is when you're screwed
<Saviq> you know, because display servers are always working so well, it's fine to rely on them to handle that shortcut
<greyback_> X has nearly all the right magic to ensure VT switching just works. Mir not there yet
<seb128> Saviq, while you are here, what's the best way to run a qt5 app from a vt and have it display under unity8?
<greyback_> seb128: only fix I know is to ssh in and run "startx" as root
<Saviq> seb128, just export MIR_SOCKET
<seb128> QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirclient .... --desktop...?
<Saviq> seb128, you'll need MIR_SOCKET as well
<seb128> k
<Saviq> seb128, so what I'd do
<Saviq> seb128, is start terminal
<Saviq> seb128, to get all the env
<Saviq> seb128, and do from there
<seb128> Saviq, what if I want to ssh? ;-)
<Saviq> can use byobu or screen or so
<Saviq> seb128, well in that case yeah, just inspect unity8 for a few vars and you'll be golden
<Saviq> MIR_SOCKET being the primary one
<seb128> thanks
<Saviq> or well, it's always in /run/user/$UID/mir_socket
<Saviq> or so
<seb128> fuck
<seb128> why does running the app on a vt freezes the vt switch
<seb128> k, need to ssh I guess
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you try the new version of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/attributeAspectRatio/+merge/249472 ? I tried it on my krillin and it doesn't have the issues you had
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, that's the version I tried
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah no
<Saviq> will do in a sec
<Saviq> but that looks dumb to have to do :/
<tsdgeos> agreed :/
<tsdgeos> but it's the only way i can think of knowing if the image actually has a size or not
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/fix-temp-scopes/+merge/248235/comments/618133
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-open-new-scope-from-tmp/+merge/249471/comments/618134
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok, sure
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, pushed
<pstolowski> Cimi, tsdgeos btw, I think you mentioned this to me but just double checking.. you do explicitly close all the temp scopes when user taps BFB, screen is locked, user navigates somewhere else etc.? no potential for leaking there?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: the code path is the same wether you click back or push the bfb, so we shouldn't be leaking there no
<pstolowski> cool
<Cimi> Saviq, can I test this? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/hack_location_data_i18n/+merge/249174
<Cimi> Saviq, or you wanted to do, since you asked us to fix...
<Saviq> Cimi, go for it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, looking better, but <barf> at the solution :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: my understanding is that Image is a bit of a mixup itself
<tsdgeos> this is the best i could come up
<tsdgeos> i'll accept suggestions :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: also at some point we should create our own Icon class or something, when grepping like 90% of them have the same units.gu(2) in width and hegiht
<tsdgeos> that would probably make sense to be together
<tsdgeos> in one place
<tsdgeos> just one day someone thinks 3 gu is better
<tsdgeos> or something :D
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on that note, any idea why emblem and attributes are different height?
<Saviq> is that hardcoded at different values?
<tsdgeos> let me se
<tsdgeos> +e
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> attribute is height: units.gu(2)
<tsdgeos> embñem is
<tsdgeos> height: titleLabel.font.pixelSize
<tsdgeos> so the emblem matches the height of the title
<tsdgeos> Cimi: if you push the quick change to https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-open-new-scope-from-tmp/+merge/249471 i'll top approve
<Cimi> tsdgeos, doing now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah the more i look it, something looks fishy in Icon
<tsdgeos> Saviq: see http://i.imgur.com/4AnJKbA.png
<tsdgeos> its with px 25 and px 50
<tsdgeos> battery icon grows
<tsdgeos> but BBC needs to be told to grow
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> so either BBC should also grow or battery should not
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Cimi: pstolowski: so https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-open-new-scope-from-tmp/+merge/249471 is now approved, who is landing it and the deps?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, next unity8 landing, I believe, so me/mzanetti
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<pstolowski> great, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1421293 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1421293 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Icon width is inconsistent when height is specified" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> i'll refer to taht bug in the code
<Saviq> tx
<tsdgeos> pushed
<Saviq> pstolowski, ah, your branch for unity-api will need a merge and another changelog bump
<pstolowski> Saviq, looking
<pstolowski> Saviq, updated, both unity-api and shell plugin
<seb128> help
<seb128> with is that not working
<seb128> IR_SOCKET=/run/user/1000/mir_socket QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirclient system-settings --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ubuntu-system-settings.desktop
<seb128> translate messages  fr_FR.UTF-8
<seb128> that line starts with a M
<seb128> running in a ssh from an user who has an active unity8 session on the same machine
<seb128> Saviq, greyback_ ^ do you have any idea?
<greyback_> seb128: are you getting any error messages?
<greyback_> did you check the mir socket is actually there
<seb128> (system-settings:8918): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<greyback_> check output of unity8.log too, in case it decided to reject the connection for some reason
<seb128> I get
<seb128> why gtk? it's not even a gtk codebase
<seb128> the socket is there
<greyback_> that gtk warning shouldn't be happening
<greyback_> why the heck is it
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> ok, got it
<seb128> QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=appmenu-qt5
<greyback_> aha
<seb128> Mirv, sil2100, ^ appmenu not being nice!
<greyback_> good catch
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<sil2100> What what?
<seb128> sil2100, trying to run a qt5 app from ssh to a desktop running unity8
<seb128> greyback_, next fun is
<seb128>   what():  org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<greyback_> aii
<sil2100> Sorry, I didn't test this usecase ;)
<seb128> greyback_, works after setting DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<seb128> greyback_, thanks for listening ;-)
<greyback_> sweet
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-13
<tsdgeos> booo we're not green again :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/pot_update/+merge/249610
<Saviq> tsdgeos, might wanna have one more for qmltypes...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, why you say no green http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-ci/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: qmltestrunner::NotificationRendererTest::test_NotificationRenderer
<tsdgeos> 3 vs 2
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are qmltypes something we even care for?
<tsdgeos> who is using those?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, QtC is
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it helps with code completion etc.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, where did you see that failure?
<tsdgeos> local machine
<tsdgeos> and https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/475/consoleFull
<Saviq> interesting
<Saviq> I've ran all the tests here before approving, and CI was happy with that test before
<tsdgeos> well it's not 100%
<tsdgeos> but it happened in a loop quite fast
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/update_qmltypes/+merge/249612
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: since i can reproduce relatively reliably that test failure i'm having a look
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, please do, I couldn't fail that test
<tsdgeos> no mirko today?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we're too late to have https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/pot_update/+merge/249610 inside hack_location_data?
<tsdgeos> oh
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/hack_location_data_i18n/+merge/249174
<tsdgeos> i guess i could add it there
<tsdgeos> give me a sec
<Cimi> yeah, happy to approve
<Cimi> who is working on the currency in the ubuntu store?
<Cimi> the GBP pound symbol used is the ancient one :D
<Cimi> I guess we need to change the font
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Mirco is here
<tsdgeos> i foudn my issue already
<tsdgeos> thanks :)
<Cimi> ok :)
<tsdgeos> now only need to fix it :D
<Cimi> popey, hey man! did you notice the pound sterling symbol in the store? (cut the rope)
<Cimi> popey, you know who is in charge of that?
<Cimi> or if it's an issue in the translation
<tsdgeos> Cimi: done
<Cimi> tsdgeos, looks like you picked up other branches on the road :(
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well i merged with trunk
<tsdgeos> that's what you wanted, no?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so why I have now 1421 lines (+578/-219) 26 files modified
<tsdgeos> damn
<tsdgeos> what happened
<Cimi> yeah...
<tsdgeos> Cimi: silly me
<tsdgeos> let me fix
<tsdgeos> Cimi: now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, approved, thx
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i think i've fixed the random failure in testnotification
<tsdgeos> s
<tsdgeos> i'll put an MR up for review in a sec
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, which random failure?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow:  qmltestrunner::NotificationRendererTest::test_NotificationRenderer
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, got a link to the failure on jenkins you are talking about?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/475/consoleFull
<tsdgeos> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::NotificationRendererTest::test_NotificationRenderer(Ephemeral notification with non-shaped icon) property count
<tsdgeos>    Actual   (): 3
<tsdgeos>    Expected (): 2
<tsdgeos>    Loc: [/tmp/buildd/unity8-8.02+15.04.20150211bzr1601pkg0vivid475/tests/qmltests/Notifications/tst_Notifications.qml(667)]
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I've fixed that
<tsdgeos> WHERE?
<tsdgeos> wops
<tsdgeos> sorry :D
<tsdgeos> because it's not fixed in trunk
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I had that in the swipe-to-dismass branch too...
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, it should be in trunk by now
<tsdgeos> it is not
<tsdgeos> i have it failing
<tsdgeos> like 1 out of 10 times
<tsdgeos> and i know what's wrong
<tsdgeos> just realized my fix is not correct :D
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I had 50/50 pass when run unter xvfb
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, that was proof enough for me I had it fixed
<tsdgeos> sorry ^_^
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, let me try current trunk again...
<Saviq> paulliu, hey, the assets are there now on bug #1350891, please update your branch and MP it
<ubot5> bug 1350891 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Dash] Suru Background should scroll" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350891
<Cimi> Saviq, cannot reproduce http://people.canonical.com/~cwayne/eb.png
<Cimi> unless it's a special case
<Cimi> was trying different options in the scope tool
<Cimi> reference https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1414870
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1414870 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Result subtitles are cut off" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> Cimi, AFAICT, that's not subtitle but attributes
<Saviq> as we can only have a single line of subtitle
<Cimi> ah ok
<Saviq> Cimi, but couldn't reproduce in tryCard, either
<Cimi> subtitles I exclude
<Cimi> we have text elide
<Cimi> so unles the anchoring is messed up... (doubt)
<Cimi> I am looking at attributes indeed
<Saviq> Cimi, we have elide there, too, but the grid layout might be messing up there
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/testNotificationsMoreStable/+merge/249625
<tsdgeos> oh damned it still failed
<tsdgeos> grr
<tsdgeos> ignore D:
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> ahh, i see the problem
<tsdgeos> the previous notification is changed from expanded to contracted when adding a new one
<tsdgeos> need to also wait for that anymation to finish before we start clicking
<tsdgeos> otherwise clicks will be in the wrong position
<Saviq> greyback, hey, we're not going anywhere on bug #1365673 these days are we?
<ubot5> bug 1365673 in qtmir (Ubuntu RTM) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene:6:qt_message_fatal:QMessageLogger::fatal: UbuntuClientIntegration::UbuntuClientIntegration:UbuntuMirClientIntegrationPlugin::create:loadIntegration" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365673
<greyback> Saviq: nope, I can't repro it
<Saviq> greyback, can you please comment on the bug, asking for anyone who *can* to come forward
<Cimi> Saviq, only thing I noticed is that there seems to be some space on the left of those cards
<Cimi> Saviq, that I cannot do in tryCard
<paulliu> Saviq: ok..  got it
<Cimi> Saviq, I am wondering if we have cards shifted and Beijing actually fits in the cards dimension
<Saviq> Cimi, ah wait, checking one more thing
<Saviq> Cimi, ok no, can't repro either
<Saviq> Cimi, I wonder if the string has some non-breaking spaces or such
<Saviq> that brake the ellipsis
<Cimi> Saviq, what could be the spacing on the left?
<Cimi> padding/margin
<Saviq> Cimi, good question, I wonder if this is vivid vs. rtm
<Cimi> tedg, I tried the NearBy scope: how do you feel? "I'm bored/stressed", first result "weather from the weather channel" showing me three days of dark clouds and rain. FML
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I don't think we're setting sourceSize for the manage dash images of scopes
<Cimi> I cannot see in the code unless I missed sth
<Cimi> they look all scaled down but fullres
<Cimi> Saviq, meetup scope!!!
<Cimi> and bug is in both vivid and rtm
<tsdgeos> Cimi: may bbe
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ok, now https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/testNotificationsMoreStable/+merge/249625
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/scopeslist-sourcesize/+merge/249629
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, i'll review
<Cimi> tsdgeos, only doubt I have is using units or doing shape.width/height
<tsdgeos> the less hardcoded the better
<tsdgeos> i'd vote for share.width
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, can I help with silo 0 somehow?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, done
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hm... getting core dumps here at the moment from qmltests...
<tsdgeos> ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, OpenGL-problems...
<MacSlow> brb
<Cimi> Saviq, is vertical journal
<Saviq> Cimi, oh
<Saviq> too much padding on the left, eh?
<Cimi> Saviq, looks like is not centered
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10203723/
<Cimi> you can add art and stuff
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm sure you'll find the fix ;)
<Cimi> sure, I just shared :)
<robertopero> Hi all! I would like to try Unity 8 (Ubuntu Desktop Next) on my computer, but when it starts the login panel is out of screen. See this screenshot: https://www.dropbox.com/s/nn0tvbvjsxwu821/unity8.jpg?dl=0
<robertopero> Any idea how can I fix it?
<robertopero> And I can't click anywhere on the screen
<Saviq> robertopero, do you have an external screen connected by any chance?
<robertopero> Saviq: Yes, ouch, I forgot it, I try to login without it, i will be beack :)
<Saviq> robertopero, yeah, we don't do external screens that well yet :)
<Saviq> it's coming
<Cimi> cannot reproduce here anymore :(
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, you branch works on my regular/faster desktop-machine... currently getting it to run (under xvfb) on my slower laptop to verify
<robertopero> Saviq: Thanks, this was the problem
<Saviq> robertopero, great
<robertopero> but i have an other problem, how can I change the keyboars layout?
<Saviq> robertopero, go to the settings app, you can select the available layouts there
<robertopero> Saviq: Yes I tried that, but there is no layout there
<robertopero> can I install a terminal?
<Saviq> robertopero, you might want to install the corresponding ubuntu-keyboard-* package
<Saviq> robertopero, or just install "ubuntu-touch" to get everything users get on our touch images
<Saviq> robertopero, there is no official terminal package for arches other than armhf
<Saviq> yet
<robertopero> Saviq: Okay, but how I install something without a terminal?
<Saviq> robertopero, ctrl+alt+f1 to go to another vt
<Saviq> robertopero, your unity8 session is on f8
<robertopero> Saviq: Oh, thanks
<Saviq> robertopero, in general you'll have apps available in the Ubuntu Store, once they are packaged correctly for non-armhf arches
<Saviq> there are a few already
<Saviq> just scroll down in the Apps page or swipe from the bottom if on touch-enabled device
<Saviq> biab
<berz3rk> Hello
<berz3rk> can I ask here about Unity Next?
<berz3rk> Can I use it on a bumblebee setup, meaning can I utilize my nvidia graphics??
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, approved
<tsdgeos> tx
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: Hey, I have a question about the qtmir update to event 2.0 branch.
<greyback> ChrisTownsend: shoot
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: I have a package that includes the port, but some things don't seem to work such as touchpad gestures and being able to click on anything in the Panel.  This is for desktop.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: I saw you have a new branch.  Would this maybe address these issues?
<greyback> ChrisTownsend: new branch doesn't change anything functionally, was just to fix a branching weirdness
<greyback> ChrisTownsend: toughpad gestures need support in Mir, which isn't there yet
<greyback> clicking on panel however should work as before
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: Touchpad gestures work fine using the qtmir in the archive.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: Hmm, maybe the package is screwed up somehow....
<greyback> ChrisTownsend: ok, I didn't know that
<greyback> ChrisTownsend: I don't think anyone really tested that branch with unity8
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: Ah, ok.  So maybe it's a work in progress?
<greyback> it could be that unity8 was relying on all input being touch (current situation), and the event2.0 stuff distinguishes mouse from touch
<greyback> ChrisTownsend: yeah. It needs testing on desktop before we can consider landing it
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: Oh, right, that makes sense.  So some updates in Unity 8 would be needed to support the touch vs. mouse.  Any ways, that's not really important.  It's the clicking on the Panel that is more worrisome.
<greyback> ChrisTownsend: yeah, panel may only react to touch events right now, hence it ignores mouse events
<greyback> which would require a unity8 fix
<greyback> but design wise, using a mouse to drag down the panel is pretty lousy UX design
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: Yeah, ok.  Good news is with the event 2.0 qtmir branch, mouse clicks work in Xmir windows:)
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: Yes, using a mouse to drag that down on the desktop is lousy.
<anpok> it could be worse..
<greyback> ChrisTownsend: cool, at least xmir sees benefit
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: But not being able to interact with the Panel at all is even worse;-)
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: Anyways, thanks.
<pstolowski> Saviq, tsdgeos hey, is there anything else you need from me wrt landing of fix-temp fix? i'll be off next week
<anpok> you could have finger tip sized tools that you have to grab with your mouse and move around the screen and right click configure what that finger is currently doing
<greyback> ChrisTownsend: it'll be fixed
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: all should be fine afaics
<ChrisTownsend> greyback: I have the upmost confidence that it will be.
<tedg> Cimi, I think your phone is trying to convince you to kill yourself. Be careful man.
<tedg> Showing London weather like that. Cruel!
<kgunn> Saviq: can you elaborate on the architecture change mentioned here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1352251/comments/21
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1352251 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Reverse trust prompt hosting" [High,Triaged]
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ack, thanks
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<Saviq> kgunn, want me to do it on the bug or can I just explain here?
<kgunn> Saviq: bug i guess would be better for all (...and my super-power of forgetfulness :)
<Saviq> pstolowski, I'll be landing it today, we'll find out soon enough
<berz3rk> I cant use the unity 8 live iso
<berz3rk> I just cant login
<berz3rk> I tried to add a new user, use the empty password default user
<Saviq> kgunn, https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1352251/comments/23
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1352251 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Reverse trust prompt hosting" [High,Triaged]
<berz3rk> nothing happens, I cant get off that lightdm shit
<Saviq> berz3rk, what GPU do you use?
<berz3rk> at the third try it just disables key input... whai
<berz3rk> Saviq: virtualbox
<Saviq> berz3rk, not supported yet
<berz3rk> ok, can I use nouveau
<berz3rk> I have a nvidia graphics cards which is supported
<Saviq> berz3rk, nouveau should work I believe, you can confirm with folks in #ubuntu-mir
<pstolowski> Saviq, ok, thanks
<berz3rk> Saviq: no response
<Saviq> berz3rk, give it a few mins :)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow|lunch: top approve? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/testNotificationsMoreStable/+merge/249625
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you said you were doing a landing today? maybe we can ↑ ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure
<berz3rk> I want nvidia binary support for mir >_>
<berz3rk> or i cant use it
<Saviq> berz3rk, talk to your GPU vendor ;)
<berz3rk> nvidia said its coming
<berz3rk> >_>
<paulliu> Saviq: updated the branch. But got FTBFS http://paste.ubuntu.com/10205488/
<paulliu> Saviq: I'm checking.
<Saviq> paulliu, you need newer unity-api
<paulliu> Saviq: got it. Let me upgrade my phone.
<berz3rk> ubuntu phone came too late..
<berz3rk> in the meantime i got a firefox os and a new iphone
<berz3rk> one year ago i wanted to buy this 500€ ubuntu phone from canonical but than they canceled it
<Saviq> Cimi, lp:~cimi/unity8/fix-open-new-scope-from-tmp needs a bump of libunity-api-dev to >= 7.96
<Saviq> berz3rk, we didn't cancel it, we didn't get enough pledges to make it happen
<kgunn> Saviq: thanks
<berz3rk> Saviq: several million are not enough.. ok
<Saviq> berz3rk, to build a phone from scratch? yeah, it's not
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, done
<Saviq> Cimi, thanks
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, there you go
<Saviq> josharenson, let me know please when the branch is good again
<josharenson> Saviq: almost done, just wanna test it real quick
<Saviq> kk
<josharenson> Saviq: do you happen to know why the PowerKeyHandler::handle function always returns false?
<Saviq> josharenson, no, sorry
 * josharenson assumes there is a good reason
<josharenson> Saviq: I can't build trunk on desktop (meaning I can't build my own branch now) as there is a compiler error. I'll try on the device and maybe ask in #mir
<Saviq> josharenson, compiler error?
<josharenson> Saviq: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10206499/
<Saviq> hum
 * Saviq tries
<Saviq> josharenson, built fine here, you got a clean build dir?
<josharenson> Saviq: yeah, i did a clean-tree and double checked the deps... looking deeper
<Saviq> josharenson, you on fully updated vivid? the last changes in usc were to update it to mir 0.11 APIs
<josharenson> Saviq: :-p probably the issue
<Saviq> pstolowski, do we have a bug for 1421695 already by any chance?
<Saviq> bug #1421695
<ubot5> bug 1421695 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Better offline mode in scopes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421695
<pstolowski> Saviq, nope, I don't know of any. nb, the branch you linked provides new api only, scopes need to be updated to benefit from it
<Saviq> pstolowski, sure, let me add a unity8 task, too, so that we finally provide the status banner
<Saviq> Cimi, merge trunk in lp:~cimi/unity8/fix-open-new-scope-from-tmp please
<Cimi> Saviq, pushed
<Saviq> Cimi, thank you
<josharenson> Saviq: conflicts resolved, and tests ok manually
<Saviq> josharenson, thanks
<Saviq> josharenson, did you push https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-018-1-build/93/console ?
<josharenson> Saviq: hang on, fixing
 * josharenson pours this morning's first cup of coffee to try and make things smoother
<Saviq> it merged fine now
<Saviq> josharenson, ↑
<josharenson> oh ok
<Saviq> must be I kicked the branch too early
<Saviq> s/branch/build/
<josharenson> Saviq: hang on, there is an issue
<Saviq> josharenson, - g++-4.9, that looks wrong
<josharenson> exactly what I'm undoing
<josharenson> Saviq: ok, restored
<Saviq> ok, building, o/
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-14
<Encrypt> Hello there o/
<Encrypt> I'm back! :p
<Encrypt> I managed to have the messaging menu working with uTox \o/
<Encrypt> I have still questions for you...
<Encrypt> 1) The only way to make an app maximize when a user clicks on the associated icon in the Messaging Menu still is to create a fake XRender event, right?
<Encrypt> XEvent*
<Encrypt> BTW
<Encrypt> There is no doc for libunity? (O.o)
<Encrypt> Strange
<Encrypt> It seems that there is no C language support
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-15
<Encrypt> Hello there o/
<Encrypt> Is there any doc explaining how to work with libunity in C language?
<Encrypt> Anybody here? :)
<Encrypt> Nope :/
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-15
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hey
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you think https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1543744 may be a duplicate of the other "apps don't start on the launcher" bugs?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1543744 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dekko does not start when pushing unity launcher" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is there a way to know by checkin the logs?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, likely
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess we should duplicate it and mention it'll be fixed soon that he should reopen it if he can still reproduce
<tsdgeos> what's the bug # to duplicate to?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<Saviq> sc
<Saviq> bug #1541388
<ubot5`> bug 1541388 in Canonical System Image "Icons in launcher sometimes refuse to launch application" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541388
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this will be in 9.5 or 10?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 9.5
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i fixed https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_resizing_fixes/+merge/285453
<tsdgeos> good catch!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx, test covers it?
<Saviq> ah yeah
<Saviq> just read
<om26er> olx
<om26er> woops, wrong window.
 * greyback not feeling so good, taking the morning off.
<cimi> greyback, get better gerry!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/emblemInPreviews/+merge/286038
<mzanetti> cimi, can you please ^
<cimi> mzanetti, tsdgeos of course guys
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey, do you have an idea what's going on with this?
<mzanetti> I have added "property int buhuu: Screen.orientation"
<cimi> tsdgeos, do I need to do it now?
<cimi> tsdgeos, or after I finish the social cards?
<mzanetti> and I have a timer which prints this every second: "print("4444 Screen.orientation is", Screen.orientation, "physicalOrientation is", physicalOrientation, "buhuu", buhuu)"
<tsdgeos> cimi: i think mzanetti wants it asap since people are "complaining" about it in the scopes showdown contest, am i right?
<mzanetti> dandrader, and the output is: "4444 Screen.orientation is 0 physicalOrientation is 2 buhuu 2"
<mzanetti> how on earch can buhuu be 2 while Screen.orientation still 0?
<mzanetti> (same goes for physicalOrientation)
<dandrader> hmm
<dandrader> mzanetti, it can happens if QScreen.orientation() changes but the code forgets to emit a QScreen.orientationChanged() signal to cause bindings to update/re-run
<mzanetti> dandrader, but I have a timer which polls the variable every second
<dandrader> mzanetti, but that variable is fed by a binding
<dandrader> mzanetti, and the binding won't re-run unless one of its components tell it that it has changed
<mzanetti> dandrader, well, weird thing is, buhuu has actually the correct value, while Screen.orientation hasn't
<mzanetti> dandrader, so buhu *does* update, Screen.orientation does not, stays always at 0
<mzanetti> which is the part that confuses me...
<dandrader> mzanetti, but does "correct value" means "latest value"?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> dandrader, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15073462/
<mzanetti> dandrader, whenever it says "physical orientation changed" I rotate it
<mzanetti> dandrader, so, that is fine, except that Screen.orientation still gives me 0 when I poll it
<mzanetti> dandrader, the reason why I'm looking into it, is that once an external screen is plugged/unplugged, it stops updating altogether
<mzanetti> dandrader, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1545286
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1545286 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[regression] ubuntu-pd instability" [Critical,Triaged]
<dandrader> mzanetti, and "property int physicalOrientation: Screen.orientation", right?
<mzanetti> dandrader, yes, I even changed it to "readonly" to make sure the binding is not broken by something... same issue still
<dandrader> mzanetti, so physicalOrientation and buhuu always match?
<mzanetti> yes, at least that
<dandrader> mzanetti, good :)
<cimi> tsdgeos, mzanetti I was trying to find info on how exactly to pass properties or bindings inside a Loader. Sometimes we have Loader { sourceComponent: Item { property var prop: root.rootProperty } } , sometimes we do onLoaded: prop = root.rootProperty, sometimes onLoaded: prop = Qt.binding(function() { return root.rootProperty }) - what's the rule of thumb for this?
<mzanetti> dandrader, I could imagine Screen::orientationChanged() having a param, and the binding evaluates that param, but then it is not saved internally
<mzanetti> searching for the Screen code atm
<cimi> I know that the latter works all the time :) but in which cases the first two are correct alternatives?
<dandrader> cimi, see the bindings in applicationsDisplayLoader, in Shell.qml
<tsdgeos> cimi: i'd say first is better, third is the same but kind of weird, second is not a binding so if root.rootProperty changes it won't get updated
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok why we use third so many times?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I know second is not a binding, that just pass the property
<dandrader> mzanetti, you could also have cpp code monitoring QScreen to see if it differs from its QML counterpart
<mzanetti> right
<mzanetti> where is QScreen?
<cimi> tsdgeos, because we have source and not sourceComponent?
<mzanetti> ah, gui
<cimi> just trying to find a rule of thumb, no doc at all on the web
<cimi> tsdgeos, in CardGrid we have Connections where I wanted to connect to signal action(actionId) coming from social attributes in the Card, however I was adding the signal to the generated qml from JS file only when socialAttributes were present... so the Connections in CardGrid complain that the signal is not there. Having the signal always in the QML generated code is the only option to avoid the warnings?
<tsdgeos> cimi: there's ignoreUnknownSignals
<tsdgeos> i don't know which is better tbh
<cimi> tsdgeos, up to you/us :)
<cimi> tsdgeos, we can always have the signal there in all generated code, or we use this bool
<tsdgeos> cimi: i'd say let's have the signal
<dandrader> @unity "sudo apt-get update" from the phone working for you guys? I'm getting a bunch of "404 Not found"...
<mzanetti> dandrader, seems to work for me
<dandrader> mzanetti, ah... must be because I forgot to set my device to writable :-D
<tsdgeos> cimi: when you say "we want just small cards to have 4 columns" you mean "2 columns"?
<cimi> tsdgeos, we actually changed a bit
<cimi> tsdgeos, we only have 1 row
<cimi> tsdgeos, for small cards 2 social icons, medium 3, large 4
<cimi> tsdgeos, I implemented that, I'm working on editing the mocks to see if I can show social attributes in tryGenericScopeView and test that the signal is chaining down
<tsdgeos> cimi: so you still need to push that, right?
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> ok, will wait for review then
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, changed https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/preview_audio_playlist/+merge/284624
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<cimi> pstolowski, czesc, we didn't add yet the social attributes roles to unity shell scopes?
<pstolowski> cimi, hey, let me take a look
<Saviq> cimi, we might as well start typing in PL to you now? ;)
<pstolowski> cimi, right. we didn't
<cimi> pstolowski, planning to add it soon? would be nice to have a test scope too
<cimi> pstolowski, I was editing the mocks to support the social cards, I realised we didnt land those indeed
<pstolowski> cimi, wasn't aware of it, so i guess will have to add them ;)
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, silo 21 is rebuilding now with a fix that should take care of the issue you saw...note that I'm still testing it myself though but you're welcome to try it when it's done building
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: okidoki
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-16
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hey, unfortunate side effects of fallback-empty: bug #1545865
<ubot5`> bug 1545865 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Cards in dash "squashed" until images load" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1545865
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i saw, having a look
<Saviq> tx
<Saviq> larsu, hey, do qmenumodel test failures on arm64 ring a bell https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-064/+build/9018546 ?
<dandrader> wow, it landed!!!! \o/
<Saviq> it sure did
<Saviq> mterry, morning!, can you please merge trunk in as-refactor
<mterry> Saviq, hello!  Yes
<mterry> ... so many emails
<Saviq> mterry, also please check if that still merges fine in new input proxies
<mterry> Guh curse my damn ISP
<mterry> Saviq, looks like you swapped the pre-reqs for kbdLayout?  It might be easiest for me to reverse merge kbdLayout and then merge it anew for as-refactor
<mterry> bzr doesn't understand what happened  :)
<Saviq> mterry, right, sorry, we had to untangle launcher-sizing from there
<mterry> Saviq, OK.  as-refactor and new-input- proxies should be fine now
<Saviq> mterry, ack, tx
<mterry> Saviq, so were you planning a silo that includes new-input-proxies in the next few days?  I wanted to test a bug fix against that full stack, but didn't want to compile them myself  :P
<Saviq> mterry, drop it in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/993
<mterry> Saviq, can do
<mterry> @unity, anyone feel like doing a short review?  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/narrow-mouse-hack/+merge/284804
<cimi> mterry, can do
<mterry> cimi, thanks!
<dandrader> dednick, so lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/side-stage-redesign now contains the new tutorial as well?
<dednick> ah. ffs. pushed the stupid tutorial branch to the parent.
<dednick> dandrader: fixed.
<cimi> mterry, dandrader was faster than me in needfixing it :D
<mterry> cimi, hah bittersweet, thanks anyway
<mterry> dednick, ok... got a crash with your patches...  This time, looks like it crashed all the apps and u8 is stuck at 100% cpu
<mterry> dednick, I have crash files for apps, let me see if I can get something useful
<mterry> dednick, pre-symbol hunting, if it helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15094344/
<dednick> mterry: hm. thats interesting. greyback ^ getting an ASSERT in UbuntuOpenGLContext::swapBuffers
<dednick> mterry: is that when you switch form factors with usage mode?
<mterry> dednick, this was when I had windowed mode enabled, and I went to swipe from the right edge actually
<mterry> dednick, which probably triggers a lot of visibility changes
<dednick> mterry: meh. i dont know much about egl :/
<mterry> dednick, oh wait...  maybe disregard this...  I may have used a mismatched qtmir / u8...  digging
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-17
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea how to proceed with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmultimedia-opensource-src/+bug/1534776 ? seems people dropped the ball in this one and don't think it's critical anymore?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1534776 in qtmultimedia-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Notification sounds cause multimedia to pause" [Critical,In progress]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it slipped through to the next OTA, I updated the milestone
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you also do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/titleAlignmentOnCompileTime/+merge/286186 if you have time?
<cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: regarding the arm64 issue for qmenumodel, is there any way for me to "try" this in a kind of interactive way?
<tsdgeos> or should i just get a silo and throw the branch at it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there is
<tsdgeos> cool tx
<Saviq> Mirv, what's https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/gles/revision/106 ¿?
<Saviq> Mirv, causes UITK-gles build failures in train :(
<Saviq> Mirv, why isn't it in an MP?
<Mirv> Saviq: because that change is already in staging and bzoltan_ is doing a new landing from staging trunk - this, in combination with our CI needing it to compile staging. it used to be in its own branch, but I didn't realize you might have your own UITK landing... maybe it should be merged to bzoltan_'s OTA-10 landing?
<Saviq> Mirv, totally should not be on "gles trunk" until it gets released :P
<Mirv> Saviq: I agree, it's just complicated
<Saviq> Mirv, why couldn't it just be in MP into UITK-gles, landed together with UITK itself? staging PPA or something?
<Saviq> Mirv, maybe we don't have a "landing" per se, but we do have a demo silo
<Mirv> Saviq: sure it can be
<Mirv> Saviq: I just need to wire the CI again to use some temporary branch instead of UITK-gles
<Saviq> Mirv, you probably need UITK-gles/staging really
<Saviq> to go with UITK/staging
<Saviq> greyback, undo your merge on uitk/gles-sync1
<Saviq> actually I can
<Mirv> Saviq: it's restored now in trunk
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<Saviq> ooh netsplit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so, um, seems happy after all https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-015/+packages
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> so one off?
<Saviq> I couldn't get it to fail on the box either
<Saviq> tsdgeos, could be, will rebuild a few times just for fun
<dandrader> mzanetti, for you to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/ownMockMirSurface/+merge/286298
<mzanetti> kk
<dandrader> Saviq, ^^^ would be good to have this in the silo as well
<Saviq> dandrader, ack
<Mirv> mzanetti: silo 9 has upstream inputinfo patch set 17 if you want to test it for the unconfined case (Mir support will probably not make it to OTA-10)
<Mirv> or well, there's time until feature freeze but even if Mir would be on time then the API for inputinfo should also done
<mzanetti> Mirv, cool thanks! that makes things easier
<mterry> dandrader, added test to that narrow-mouse-hack branch, good point
<dandrader> mterry, cool
<dandrader> mterry, not reviewing it myself though. got too many reviews already on my plate
<mterry> dandrader, got it
<mterry> cimi, ^ still got time for the narrow-mouse-hack?
<cimi> mterry, I can, you need it today?
<mterry> cimi, no, it's targetted for ota10, but not that urgent
<cimi> tsdgeos, I think you fixed that right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1546472
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1546472 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "App scope display issues" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> cimi: yes, but this guy is using the "fixed" version already :/
<tsdgeos> cimi: we need a way to reproduce it since before i could but now i can't i've spent like 1h this morning playing with the app scope to no avail
<cimi> ok
<cimi> let's ask him
<mterry> mzanetti, launcher-sizing in silo 64 is conflicting with something in Launcher.qml and DesktopStage.qml
<cimi> ah he already said he will add
<mzanetti> mterry, yep, will rebase
<Saviq> mterry, input proxies conflicted, too, let me find the build
<mterry> Saviq, there was a problem with a missing file, but I fixed that this morning.  Was there a conflict in addition?
<Saviq> mterry, ah no, that was it - missing file
<mterry> Saviq, yeah that was from my rebasing (applied a patch, didn't think about bzr add).  I fixed that, re-approved, and re-added to silo
<Saviq> mzanetti, criss cross
<Saviq> mzanetti, you'll have to recommit on top of kbdLayout, as you had launcher-updates in launcher-sizing before, now kbdLayout has launcher-updates...
<ltinkl> Saviq, before I start with the rebase hell again... shall I put windowOpenCloseAnimations on top of launcher-sizing?
<Saviq> ltinkl, dunno, will it conflict?
<ltinkl> Saviq, just trying... I bet yes
<ltinkl> Saviq, yup, the usual stuff (shell, desktopstage, windowresizearea)
<Saviq> mzanetti, lp:~saviq/unity8/launcher-sizing
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's just the diff from merging your branch onto kbdLayout (modulo po/ changes)
<ltinkl> Saviq, gonna rebase windowOpenCloseAnimations on top of that, k?
<mzanetti> wait, I'll push-overwrite it to my branch first
<Saviq> ltinkl, -ish, let mzanetti sanity-check it too
<ltinkl> Saviq, ok
<mzanetti> Saviq, looks ok but it has launcher-updates changes in it
<mzanetti> Saviq, which was it's earlier prereq, now it's kbdLayout
<Saviq> mzanetti, but kbdLayout is on top of launcher-updates now, no?
 * Saviq unsure how did that happen, then
<mzanetti> no, spread-updates
<Saviq> but that is on top of launcher-updates?
<Saviq> something needs to be on top of launcher-updates if we want to make this work :)
<mzanetti> nope
<mzanetti> yeah :D
<mzanetti> I can update spread-updates I guess...
<Saviq> or
<Saviq> hrmf
<mzanetti> ah, resubmitting launcher-updates on top of launcher-sizing might work
<mzanetti> maybe... maybe not
<mzanetti> worth a try I guess
<mzanetti> or we just drop launcher-updates and make everything go in with launcher-sizing
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, you had l-u under l-s for a reason
<Saviq> mzanetti, l-u should go on top of kL then, and l-s remain on top of l-s
<Saviq> *l-u
<mzanetti> kk
 * Saviq drops my weird branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, you overwrote already... I assume you have no local copy of your previous l-s then?
<mzanetti> Saviq, I do
<Saviq> ok, then that should go back (modulo the kL merge)
<mzanetti> Saviq, going ahead with merging kL into l-u?
<Saviq> mzanetti, do
<Saviq> let's just hope the trunk merges don't make bzr go into criss-cross mode again
<Saviq> but don't think it should
<mzanetti> Saviq, ok... done.
<mzanetti> updating silo
<Saviq> tx
<pstolowski> cimi, hey
<cimi> pstolowski, hi!
<ltinkl> Saviq, mzanetti: woot, looks like it worked this time :)
<mzanetti> yeah, /me watching it too :D
<pstolowski> cimi, i've branches for single previews ready (shell plugin and unity-api interface change)
<cimi> pstolowski, awesome
<pstolowski> cimi, MPs coming in a moment
<ltinkl> mzanetti, Saviq: looks like it should be safe now to rebase the windowAnims on top of launcher-sizing
<mzanetti> yes, I'd think so too
<Saviq> yup
 * ltinkl on it
<pstolowski> cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-api/single-preview/+merge/286359 and https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/single-preview/+merge/286360
<pstolowski> cimi, i still need to bump versions and updated symbols file, but other than that it's practically ready to work on
<cimi> pstolowski, thanks a lot
<cimi> not saying in PL or someone else will start testing my knowledge of the language :P
<pstolowski> :D
<cimi> anyway, will be back in 5-10 mins, have a tiny headache
<ltinkl> Saviq, don't you love bzr http://paste.ubuntu.com/15101046/
<Saviq> I do
<ltinkl> lol
<ltinkl> speachless http://paste.ubuntu.com/15101109/
<Saviq> someone stole your peaches?
<Saviq> :P
 * Saviq in bad mood
<dandrader> ltinkl, yeah, have seem some silly conflicts in the past. I've actually seem conflicts that were actually wrong, where I had to reach for the conflicting source code to be able to correctly reassemble the code. Makes me question whether bzr is corrupting my diff everytime I rebase it...
<ltinkl> Saviq, ah :)
<ltinkl> dandrader, yup, I think I've seen those completely wrong merges too by now
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, pastebin seems persistent enough http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1/ :p
<mzanetti> Saviq, yeah, but I meant more from a "find it again" point of view
<mzanetti> anyways. I was just trolling, really
<Saviq> I know, so am I
<lpotter> mzanetti: grrr.. I completely missed that countChanged signal..
<lpotter> updated.
<lpotter> even has documentation, surprisingly
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi :), I guess "X-Ayatana-Desktop-Shortcuts" is obsolete and therefore it should not appear in a default install at least
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-18
<pstolowski> cimi, tsdgeos hey, is either of you up for a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/single-preview/+merge/286360 ? Marcus is off for paternity leave and in his absence you're the best candidates for this job ;)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: there's a new api required for that, right? guess we need to update the mock code we have in unity8 too
<pstolowski> tsdgeos i've just linked the new api to this MP
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, cimi is going to work on unity8 changes i believe
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> cimi: do you do the review or this too or want me to help here?
<tsdgeos> garg qmltestrunner::Preview::test_comboEnsureVisible still is unstable
<Mirv> mzanetti: FYI lpotter's inputinfo patch set 20 ready for upgrade from silo 009 in roughly 15 minutes (build is done, waiting for publisher run)
<mzanetti> Mirv, you're the best!
<lpotter> +1
<mzanetti> lpotter, I'll try to give it another try today
<mzanetti> thanks for updating
<lpotter> thats what I'm here for
<cimi> tsdgeos, sorry I am late this morning, woke up with some headache and had to take some painkillers - i'm much better now
<tsdgeos> cimi: no worries, get better
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: still workin in progress or need review? https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/single-preview/+merge/286360
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: why 9 to 11  in https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-api/single-preview/+merge/286359 ?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i just keep it WIP because i want to test it with unity8 (not possible right now)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, to match scopes-impl-11 in unity-scopes-shell. not sure if this is important though.. and not sure why they don't match anymore
<tsdgeos> k
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, the tests we have in shell plugin prove that is "should work", but you never know... things are slightly different in qml world
<tsdgeos> sure
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, kgunn, bregma, did anyone talk to you yet about mentoring for google summer of code? I'm curious if there is any interest in tasks within the realm of Unity8 or MIR. The mentoring is 1 on 1, over 3 months, so the projects can have some scope to them
<bregma> balloons, I'm up for mentoring (I've done it a couple of years previously), especially if a student proposes a Mir- or convergence-related project
<balloons> bregma, excellent! Do you have any ideas for things you could do? We're supposed to have a general list, but as you say, the final projects are a result of a student + mentors collective decision
<bregma> I don;t have any student-level-finish-in-4-months tasks I could suggest at the moment
<balloons> there was hope of creating a wm based on MIR; alan_g|lunch and alex proposed it for GCI, but it was kind of large in scope for that
<balloons> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-T9-tVIUGsdqf8kTQc-TJPPUlfFXSZEZrhSwFUyFtP0/edit#
<balloons> I think it might work now for GSOC
<Saviq-dev> w00t, xchat-gnome on unity8 :D
<Saviq-dev> this is fun
<bregma> mterry, any chance you could update your use-ual-info branch?
<mterry> bregma, ah sure
<bregma> mterry, I'd like to slap it (or something similar) into silo 58 where we're trying to play with full-on Libertine convergence
<mterry> yikes, 20 conflicts
<bregma> before the dark and lurking horror that awaits us rises from the deep
<davmor2> Saviq-dev: it's not fun.....it's very very serious :D
<Saviq> why so serious
<davmor2> Saviq, Saviq-dev: because xchat-gnome is a serious piece of software it's not there for fun, Are you trying to tell me you have fun on IRC, huh huh huh well are you?????!!!!????? :D
<Saviq-dev> no fun :(
<davmor2> Saviq: hehehe :)
<balloons> Saviq, bregma, another idea might be to snappify up a set of desktop apps -- do you think that would work as a project? Adding some new application snaps and extending support for running snaps on the desktop?
<Saviq> mhall119, btw, balloons speaking here, let's stick to one channel?
<balloons> sorry, just trying to close up loose ends as the application has to be submitted tomorrow.
<alan_g> balloons: if you spell my name correctly I'm OK with being a mentor
<Saviq> balloons, two ideas came to mind here: DisplayLink (USB GPUs) support in Mir, or rather DL drivers suitable for Mir; and background processing services for GPS, accelerometer or some such
<Saviq> :D
<Saviq> balloons, what has to be done by tomorrow then?
<Saviq> oop
<mhall119> Saviq: I think we were going to try and get tvoss for the background processing services
<bregma> ya know, I would love to see the accelerometer/gyroscope/magnetometer in most modern laptops working on the desktop, if someone is looking for a cool GSoC project.....
<balloons> alan_g, Excellent. I'll work on my inability to spell!
<Saviq> bregma, yeah, and screen state detection - no idea how does my XPS12 communicate that the screen's folded so it should go into tablet mode
<alan_g> balloons: BTW You also misspelt "alf_" above
<bregma> that's another IIO sensor, fix one and you fix 'em all
<bregma> I wish the keyboard on my Yoga 2 would disable when I fold it under so I could play Mahjongg without fear
<Saviq> bregma, mine does disable... not the touchpad, though, meaning if I press the screen hard enough, I get events from it :S
<bregma> all it would take is a kernel module and some udev rules, it's really just that easy
<Saviq> balloons, mhall119 ↑ you got a topic and a mentor it seems ;)
<bregma> right, it's the touchpad that ruins everything
<bregma> nothing a pair of wirecuters won't fix permanently
<mhall119> "kernel module", "easy", heh
<mhall119> Saviq: which one is the topic?
<Saviq> mhall119, <bregma> ya know, I would love to see the accelerometer/gyroscope/magnetometer in most modern laptops working on the desktop, if someone is looking for a cool GSoC project.....
<mhall119> and bregma is volunteering to be the mentor?
<Saviq> looks like ti
<bregma> I can do that
<Saviq> mhall119, I'm afraid unity8 isn't a project that makes sense for GSOC, we don't have big enough tasks for that
<mhall119> no? Not even desktop features in the window management?
<mhall119> Saviq: for example, we could give somebody the task of implementing all the keyboard shortcuts from Unity 7
<ltinkl> mhall119, we have those already (most of them)
<Saviq> mhall119, that's too small IMO
<mhall119> really? I'll have to try it again then
<mhall119> Saviq: enabling workspaces?
<ltinkl> mhall119, some of the stuff (like launcher) might have not landed yet tho
<mhall119> oh, how about re-enabling the HUD, can we do that? :)
<Saviq> mhall119, a lot depends on designs that we don't have
<Saviq> and are unlikely to have in the time frame
<ltinkl> Saviq, mhall119: I think we have some (preliminary) workspaces designs, dunno how feasible is to share them
<Saviq> preliminary's the word
<Saviq> one topic *could* be to refactor shortcut handling so it's configurable and centralized
<Saviq> but again, that's not a big enough task IMO
<ltinkl> Saviq, hmm, actually I think this won't be small either
<mhall119> Saviq: assume there will be some time taken up getting them started and familiar enough with the codebase to make contributions
<Saviq> mhall119, we're not really just reimplementing unity7 in QML ;P
<ltinkl> Saviq, if you'd also have to write the config for it (presumably system settings)
<ltinkl> Saviq, mhall119: fingerprint sensor support for the (un)lock screen? ;)
<ltinkl> that would be nice
<Saviq> ltinkl, that's done in PAM
<Saviq> ltinkl, supporting it on android could be a topic, but I couldn't mentor that for sure
<ltinkl> Saviq, well ye but you have to integrate in various places, write a config GUI for the enrolllment etc.
<ltinkl> I bet everyone knows by now which phone will have it :) http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/02/meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-edition-specs-price
<cimi> arg was about to text him
<cimi> pstolowski, hey :) are your two branches still WIP? can we build them somewhere in a silo so I can start easily test them? otherwise I'll build local
<pstolowski> cimi, hi, they're wip only because i want to test it alltogether with unity8. so yeah, let's create a silo
<pstolowski> cimi, do you have a unity8 branch already?
<cimi> pstolowski, mmm I need little bit more work on my side, I did update mocks but I have to test them
<pstolowski> cimi, ok, let me create a silo
<cimi> pstolowski, thanks, building locally for now
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i'll put https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/activtion-progress/+merge/284421 in the same silo as single-preview, any objections?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: looks good
<pstolowski> cimi, we have silo 76 for this stuff. also added acitvation-progress there
<cimi> pstolowski, thanks
<Saviq> cimi, ltinkl, this is how my session looked like after having installed silo 64 https://imgur.com/cCmMqtl ;)
<Saviq> *not* good :D
<cimi> Saviq, ah so you wanted me to test silo 64, cheers mate :D
<ltinkl> Saviq, when was it installed?
<Saviq> ltinkl, just a sec ago
<Saviq> but anyway, no time now, if it's not good straight away, won't dive in now
<Saviq> it could very well be interaction between 10 and 64, although I purged the first
<ltinkl> Saviq, yeah... yours look weird, wrong colors, black stage, even the font is a bit jaggy
<Saviq> ltinkl, font jaggy is a known-ish problem
<Saviq> but yeah, all the rest looks like UITK went apeshit
<Saviq> hah
<Saviq> I don't have UITK installed, that might explain things
<ltinkl> wut
<Saviq> wonder how that happened
<ltinkl> Saviq, yeah.. is that "legal"?
<Saviq> aha
<Saviq> -gles got installed
<Saviq> trying again
<Saviq> ltinkl, fyi, the right UITK does not seem to have helped, will need to look into it later
<ltinkl> Saviq, ye no pressure but it seems like your local issue to me (unless others confirm otherwise)
<Saviq> sure, still interesting to know where it came from
<mterry> bregma, I updated my use-ual-info branch.  Lots of changes, but it builds and tests cleanly now.  I didn't test full stack though, since I figured we might as well put it in a silo and test from that instead
<bregma> mterry, thanks, I'll play with it in silo 58 then
<bregma> OK, Silo 58 works on frieza, I'm off to celebrate with a sandwich and a glass of milk
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-19
<cimi> pstolowski, dzien dobry
<cimi> pstolowski, can you add ~cimi/unity8/bug-1541967 to your silo?
<pstolowski> cimi, ciao! sure
<cimi> tsdgeos, when you want to start having a look, we still need to test and find bugs in silo https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/bug-1541967/+merge/285333
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> very quick code read looks reasonable
<cimi> tsdgeos, thanks, go back to your studying :) I'll ping you after we tested a bit with the silo
<pstolowski> cimi, building
<cimi> pstolowski, I hope it got the last version cause there was one stupid bzr conflict, that I fixed
<pstolowski> hmm we will see ;)
<pstolowski> uh, it didn't ;)
<pstolowski> cimi, can you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/activtion-progress/+merge/284421 into your branch and set it as prereq?
<cimi> pstolowski, yes
<cimi> pstolowski, done
<pstolowski> cimi, pls also set it as prerequisite in your MP
<cimi> pstolowski, I think I did
<cimi> no
<cimi> I did propose to merge against that
 * cimi redoes
<cimi> ah no is fine
<cimi> E_TOO_MANY_TABS
<cimi> pstolowski, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/bug-1541967/+merge/286623
<pstolowski> yep
<pstolowski> thanks
<pstolowski> cimi, hmm is stack interface .h still included by a mock? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/240525440/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.unity8_8.11+15.04.20160219-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cimi> pstolowski, I removed that
<cimi> and builds here
<cimi> tsdgeos, how is tests/mocks/Unity/Unity.qmltypes updated?
<tsdgeos> cimi: it's on its header
<cimi> tsdgeos, but I just run it?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok, wondering if it was done automatically when landing
<tsdgeos> i think it doesn't
<pstolowski> cimi, ah, it's a conflict https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-076-1-build/8/consoleFull
<cimi> tsdgeos, mmm weird, a lot changed it looks like it wasnt updated in  a while, anyway doing it
<tsdgeos> yeah we "don't care much" about those files
<mzanetti> lpotter, hey ho. have unity8 running with silo 9. works fine now
<cimi> pstolowski, my branch is merged with both albert and unity8 branch
<cimi> pstolowski, conflicting with what?
<pstolowski> cimi, not sure, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-076-1-build/8/consoleFull
<cimi> pstolowski, try 2183 version
<pstolowski> ok
<pstolowski> cimi, i'm going for early lunch.. pls keep an eye on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1021 and feel free to kick it again if needed
<cimi> pstolowski, smacznego
<pstolowski> cimi, your wife taught you well ;) thanks!
<cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos some help with bzr? this is the log in jenkins https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-076-1-build/9/console my branch that conflicts has merged in both unity8 and albert activation-progress branch, jenkins merges unity8, then activation progress, then complains criss-cross merge with mine
<cimi> shall I start from scratch, unity8->activation-progress->my new branch?
<temp> hello, new user here with possible bug in unity! :) (or maybe I don't know what I am doing :( ...
<cimi> or there is a way to fix without pushing on top of my current branch?
<Saviq> cimi, you need to overwrite
<Saviq> cimi, because you merged trunk, then prerequisite, then prerequisite merged trunk, too
<Saviq> roughly
<Saviq> and bzr gets scared when that happens
<cimi> Saviq, thanks for explaining
<Saviq> temp, it's best if you file a bug on launchpad, using "apport-bug unity"
<temp> when I set "focus" in Unity Tweek Tool to "mouse" or  "sloppy" I cannot rename files on the desktop by right click then rename ...
<temp> I was actually hoping someone might be able to point out my error before I report something that is not a bug.
<temp> wanted to see if anyone might be able to reproduce my problem .... not sure if that is appropriate here.
<cimi> Saviq, can you trigger a rebuild of unity8 here https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-076-1-build/build ?
<cimi> Saviq, I lack permission
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> cimi,
<Saviq> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-076-1-build/10/console
<cimi> Saviq, thanks man
<cimi> Saviq, or just give me powers!!! eh eh
<Saviq> sil2100, ↑ can add cimi to ci train users please?
<sil2100> Saviq: sure
<cimi> thanks sil2100
<sil2100> cimi: you should have teh powers ;)
<cimi> Saviq, merge failed again :(
<Saviq> cimi, you need to overwrite the branch, merging from scratch on top of the prerequisite, or trunk, and then prerequisite on top, did you?
<Saviq> cimi, you actually need to uncommit, shelve and recommit as applicable
<cimi> ah ok
<cimi> Saviq, I branched trunk, merged albert branch, merged mine (saw same error of jenkins), solved conflict and pushed to my branch
<Saviq> cimi, you just tried to hide the criss-cross in a merge, that doesn't work ;)
<cimi> Saviq, so this time I take the prerequisite, merge my branch on top, push?
<Saviq> cimi, no
<Saviq> cimi, you take the prerequisite, apply the patches from your branch on top (not merge, actually apply by bzr merge -c or bzr diff + patch, or bzr shelve)
<cimi> Saviq, ah ok
 * cimi tries
<Saviq> cimi, you need to lose the merge history
<cimi> Saviq, now I finally understood (I think)
<cimi> Saviq, when bzr sees two merges somewhere in the history, freaks out
<temp_> somehow I got transfered to a page asking me to log into Unity One ... when I ran apport-bug unity in a terminal ... I did but there was no option to actually describe the bug! anyone know what happened to me?
<temp_> also wasn't sure if anyone responded to my earlier question as I was logged out of the chat page ..
<temp_> chat page = IRC channel
<Saviq> temp_, you need to log in to Ubuntu One / Launchpad to be able to find bugs - it's possible that if you had to register the process did not forward you through to the bug reporting page
<Saviq> *file, not find
<temp_> hmmm I'll try again. thx Saviq
<Saviq> temp_, if you're logged in to launchpad now (you can check going to http://launchpad.net/ and see if your name's in the top-right edge, or a "log in" link)
<Saviq> temp_, please run apport-bug unity again and things should be good again
<cimi> tsdgeos, can you please merge unity8 in your activation progress branch
<cimi> ?
<tsdgeos> cimi: trunk? sure
<tsdgeos> cimi: pushed
<cimi> tsdgeos, gracias
<cimi> Saviq, can you also please change my branch https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1021 here to  https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/single-preview/+merge/286646 ? (or give me more super powers )
<Saviq> cimi, you have the powers now
<Saviq> cimi, log in top-right
<Saviq> cimi, and edit at the right of the orange bar
<cimi> 401 ERROR
<cimi> You are not authorized to access this page. Are you logged in? Are you a member of the correct teams?
 * cimi logs out and re logins
<Saviq> yeah, it probably doesn't know you're in ci-train-users now
<cimi> yeah the logout worked
<cimi> same had to do in jenkins
<cimi> so. much. power.
<cimi> Saviq, yay it's building!
<cimi> thanks
<dandrader> hmm... can't log into a mir-unity8 desktop session anymore. get stuck on a black screen
<cimi> Saviq, ^ dandrader
<cimi> Saviq, was your issue just silo related?
<dandrader> this looks suspicious http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15130559/
<Saviq> dandrader, when were you last logged in with that user on X11?
<Saviq> dandrader, bug #1525285
<ubot5> bug 1525285 in clutter-gst-3.0 (Ubuntu) "inspecting clutter plugin hangs outside X11" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525285
<dandrader> Saviq, a day or two ago I think
<Saviq> dandrader, try logging in to X11, then to u8 again
<Saviq> not that it's certain to work, I've had some vt issues yesterday as well
<dandrader> Saviq, that solved it. how come?
<Saviq> dandrader, see bug above, gstreamer clutter plugin assumes it will only ever run on X11
<Saviq> dandrader, when you start a session, the gstreamer plugin registry gets regenerated, if needed
<Saviq> dandrader, if that happens, clutter waits for X11 indefinitely
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, so this was the culprit them: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15130582/
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> dandrader, if you launch an X11 session, the registry gets generated and cached
<Saviq> so next time you launch it's ready to go, no need to generate, so clutter pluggin isn't invoked, so no blocking
<cimi> Saviq, I'm still very new to jenkins, why did this fail to build? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1021
<Saviq> cimi, when it says "Failed to build", means it failed in the silo
<Saviq> cimi, so you go to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-076 and click at one of the failed builds on the right
<cimi> Saviq, that;s what I did
<Saviq> cimi, "--   package 'unity-shell-scopes=11' not found"
<cimi> I mised that
<Saviq> cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-api/activation-progress/+merge/284424 is still at version 10
<Saviq> so is https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/activation-progress/+merge/284425
<Saviq> cimi, those likely need merge + bumps now
<cimi> Saviq, he needs to bump here I think https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-api/single-preview/+merge/286527
<Saviq> cimi, or actually, your bump in https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/single-preview/+merge/286646 is unnecessary
<cimi> Saviq, I was expecting him to bump
<Saviq> cimi, no need to bump twice when you're in a single silo
<cimi> in that branch I linked
<cimi> ok
 * cimi retriggered, let's see
<Saviq> cimi, easy to verify - `citrain host-upgrade 76`
<Saviq> cimi, your branch should build with that
<pstolowski> yeah, trunk is on 9, silo has 10, should be fine
<cimi> pstolowski, I retriggered
<cimi> pstolowski, I did put 11 in my branch originally, thinking you would have bumped in single preview branches
<cimi> I changed back to 10 now
<dandrader> ltinkl, you reproduced https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1547360 on your laptop or on a phone/tablet?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1547360 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity 8 doesnt respect Qt::CursorShape" [Undecided,In progress]
<ltinkl> dandrader, laptop
<dandrader> ltinkl, can't reproduce it
<ltinkl> dandrader, on laptop?
<dandrader> ltinkl, yes
<ltinkl> dandrader, hmm, let me try again
<dandrader> ltinkl, tried with CursorShapes.qml from lp:~dandrader/+junk/animatedDemos
<ltinkl> dandrader, tried with browser? (that's why I said the bug report was vague, it doesn't even mention a reproducer)
<dandrader> ltinkl, browser doens't launch from unity8-dash or launcher (or any app for that matter, launcher my test app from terminal)
<ltinkl> dandrader, oh it does here
<dandrader> ltinkl, and don't feel like spending time digging into other apps. if the test app worked, it means qtubuntu, qtmir and unity8 are ok
<ltinkl> dandrader, yeah definitely
<dandrader> ltinkl, so it works for you as well?
<ltinkl> dandrader, not in browser (that's what I think the BR is about), gonna try your demos
<ltinkl> dandrader, to run, qmlscene football.qml?
<dandrader> ltinkl, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1547360/comments/4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1547360 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity 8 doesnt respect Qt::CursorShape" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dandrader> ltinkl, --desktop_file_hint can point to any .desktop file
<ltinkl> dandrader, the demo works fine... so I suspect it's the (browser) app that's broken
<dandrader> ltinkl, from my experience, MouseArea.cursorShape is really sensitive to interference from other overlapping MouseAreas etc
<ltinkl> dandrader, I second that :) (from the window control buttons experience ;)
<dandrader> ltinkl, iirc, the text entry in unity8-dash never caused it to request a different cursor shape from  unity8 for instance
<ltinkl> dandrader, oh it did, seen that
<ltinkl> hmm
<dandrader> ltinkl, not while I was developing the cursor shapes support at least, I think
<ltinkl> dandrader, also system setting's filter line edit
<dandrader> ltinkl, yeah, that one worked (or used to)
<ltinkl> dandrader, now it doesn't :/
<dandrader> ltinkl, issue could be in uitoolkit...
<ltinkl> dandrader, true
<cimi> pstolowski, ok previews seems empty on the real unity8, something is off :)
<pstolowski> cimi, hmm, ok, let me see
<cimi> pstolowski, might me my bug
<cimi> pstolowski, let me see
<mterry> dednick, is there something else I can do to help with that occlusion issue?  You really don't see it?
<dednick> mterry: i've never seen the issue; but i havent looked in a while. busy with mwc stuff at the moment.
<mterry> dednick, ah carry on  :)
<dednick> havent checked the stack yet
<pstolowski> cimi, i'm getting file:///usr/share/unity8//Dash/PreviewView.qml: File not found in unity8-dash.log
<pstolowski> cimi, and nothing happens on tap
<cimi> pstolowski, already pushed a new version and retriggered a rebuild
<pstolowski> ok
<cimi> pstolowski, ok my latest revision is working on my phone, let's wait for the silo
<pstolowski> cimi, cool. nb, these changes have great potential for regressions.. we need to check all aspects of previews - column layouts, buttons, input fields etc
<cimi> pstolowski, I had to fight few criss cross merges, so I replaced the branch with a new one, and doing so the file naming of the diff got confused, so one file (PreviewListView.qml), wasnt renamed to the new name (PreviewView.qml)
<pstolowski> no worries
<pstolowski> cimi, hey, have you seen Enwei's reply re content-sharing? this looks like something unity8 side?
<cimi> pstolowski, I will read
<cimi> pstolowski, yeah saw ken comment
<cimi> will fix that next week
<pstolowski> cimi, oki, cool
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey, can you bump unity-api to 7.107 in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/filters/+merge/271616 ?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: sure, give me a minute, standup
<pstolowski> cimi, looks like ken has a fix
<cimi> pstolowski, #ubuntu-touch
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: pushed
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, htx
<cimi> pstolowski, btw I think I lost reviews with silo 76
<pstolowski> cimi, ah, you probably set 'start afresh' when resubmitting the MP
<cimi> pstolowski, no, preview reviews :P
<pstolowski> cimi, ah :D
<pstolowski> cimi, ok, that's weird
<pstolowski> cimi, let me update
<cimi> pstolowski,  might also be a bug on my side
<cimi> I will check
<pstolowski> cimi, ok, problem confirmed
<cimi> pstolowski, can you see if is on your side too?
<pstolowski> cimi, yeah, looking
<pstolowski> cimi, file:///usr/share/unity8//Dash/Previews/PreviewRatingDisplay.qml:43:5: Cannot assign to non-existent property "onIsCurrentPreviewChanged"
<pstolowski> file:///usr/share/unity8//Components/LazyImage.qml:102:9: QML Image: Cannot open: file:///usr/share/unity8//Dash/Previews/broken_image
<pstolowski> file:///usr/share/unity8//Dash/Previews/PreviewRatingDisplay.qml:43:5: Cannot assign to non-existent property "onIsCurrentPreviewChanged"
<cimi> what I was looking indeed
<cimi> pstolowski, remove line 43 from that file
<cimi> and restart unity8-dash
<pstolowski> ok
<cimi> pstolowski, I confirm the fix
<cimi> pstolowski, pushing
<pstolowski> cool
<pstolowski> cimi, yeah, works
<cimi> pstolowski, also tried on the desktop, layout seems to work
<pstolowski> cimi, great. i'll do full testing on Monday
<dandrader> Saviq, should I also pass -DUSE_OPENGLES=1 to cmake when building qtmir on my laptop?
<dandrader> Saviq, my log is getting spammed with: QOpenGLDebugMessage("APISource", 4, "GL_INVALID_OPERATION in unsupported function called (unsupported extension or deprecated function?)", "HighSeverity", "ErrorType")
<Saviq> dandrader, no, GLES is only for devices and emulator
<Saviq> dandrader, owait, yeah, -DUSE_OPENGLES=1 everywhere
<dandrader> Saviq, sounds nuts but that seems to be what debian/rules is doing....
<Saviq> indeed
 * Saviq looks into build logs
<dandrader> dang it. my log is still getting spammed
<Saviq> dandrader, that's what package builds are doing... "-- Qt5 determined to be compiled with GLES support"
<Saviq> that's the desktop build for amd64
<dkessel> when i set unity to scale the UI because of the high resolution screen, and afterwards boot into XFCE, all Qt apps have cropped (too large) tray icons - is there a workaround for that?
<dkessel> apart from not setting unity to scale :p
<dkessel> for example, clementine's tray icon failes to scale with that setting activated
<dkessel> it looks like this: http://imgur.com/F1CF1mw <- ping balloons - know that problem?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-20
<Jon_> hello, I am looking for some advice on file associations in unity ... just a sec. while I compose the question ...
<Jon_> From reading I know that there are two files having to do with associations: /usr/share/applications/default.list and ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list ...
<Jon_> does anyone know why .../defaults.list is executable? or when it is called?
<Jon_> my problem is I can't get gedit from opening a python file when the file is double clicked ...
<Jon_> I have been through several sites describing this problem but failed to stop it by removing the associations in these two files
<Jon_> everyone out for the night?
<Jon_> hello
<Saviq> Jon_, that file is not executable normally, something must've gone weird on your system
<Saviq> it can't be executed since it's just an .ini-style file
<Jon_> :) actually just saying "HI"
<Saviq> sure, I just saw scrollback :)
<Jon_> oh! cool
<Saviq> Jon_, what would you want to happen instead? the python code to be executed?
<Jon_> I was wondering ... I got the python script to run by creating a launcher shortcut ... but yes I wanted to run it with python
<Saviq> Jon_, this should help https://askubuntu.com/questions/286621/how-do-i-run-executable-scripts-in-nautilus
<Saviq> Jon_, note this is this way for security reasons - so you don't accidentally run random scripts when you wanted to open them
<Jon_> Saviq ... you may have saved me ... I wasn't sure what Nautilus was ... :)
<Saviq> Nautilus is the GNOME file manager, also called "Files" now
<Jon_> I did get the .desktop file associated with my script to work ... but the icon did not show up ... I tried putting it in /usr/share/app-intall/icsons but it was not found. Do you happen to  know of another place ...
<Jon_> I have the .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications
<Saviq> Jon_, just put an absolute path in Icon=
<Jon_> ah! thx
<Jon_> BTW ... I have only seen you in this chat ... are you  an admin?
<Saviq> Jon_, no, I'm a workaholic ;)
<Saviq> Jon_, but for real, it's just Saturday
<Jon_> yeah! your ahead of me timewise ... still friday night to me :)
<Jon_> Saviq_, really just want to say THANKS I was about to give up. I'll let you get back to work.
<Saviq> s/work/life/
<Saviq> glad I could help o/
<Jon_> :)
<mvvvv> type /msg MemoServ READ NEW
<mvvvv> msg MemoServ READ NEW
<mvvvv> oups sorry
#ubuntu-unity 2017-02-16
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! Do you know if there was any progress on LP: #1644323 ? Did Robert look into that?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1644323 in Canonical System Image "Installing unity8-session-snap adversely effects unity7" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644323
<Saviq> sil2100, bug #1654365 has everything that I know about it
<ubot5> bug 1654365 in ubuntu-touch-session (Ubuntu) "Session dbus lauched by /etc/X11/Xsession.d/75dbus_dbus-launch dies immediately" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654365
<tsdgeos_unity8> ok, got quassel up :)
<josharenson> Anyone know anything about this? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/269907  I'm seeing the same thing...
